# 26th August 2016: Knitting Tea party while Sam visits Seattle



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

As all of us regular Tea Party goers are aware Sam is holidaying in Seattle for a couple of weeks. I volunteered to start us off while he is away. However there is no way that I am able to come up with the multiplicity of recipes that Sam gives us each week- I don't want to clutter my inbox to that extent!!!! I do have a few ideas I would like to share, however.
In recent weeks I have set myself the challenge of cooking for a young Korean Missionary who is dairy intolerant. One of the first things I tried was adapting my waffle recipe. I like waffles raised with yeast because one can still make a good waffle a few hours after first mixing the batch.
*Waffles*
8 oz wheat flour (I normally have only bread flour or wholemeal- I used the bread flour)
3 eggs
2 Tbspns oil (I used EV Olive oil)
20 fl oz rice milk (or soy, or almond milk) warmed till tepid (or cow's milk)
¼ tspn salt
½ tspn sugar
2 tspn active yeast
Whisk everything thoroughly- I use a medium large bowl, leave to prove for about 45 minutes. 
Heat the waffle iron, and measure in the batter- I used my half cup measure- but this will vary with your iron.
Serve hot, with your favourite syrup, or savoury filling. We had these for lunch.
*Home- made Almond Milk*
To make 5 cups
¾ cup whole raw almonds
4 cups (filtered) water
8 dates soaked in boiling water for 5 minutes
1 pinch salt
(optional) 1 drop Vanilla Essence
Put all ingredients into a blender (a food processor or stick blender will work, but does not make it as creamy)
Blend for around 2 minutes or until creamy. Use as high a speed as possible. You want to end up with creamy milk not water and small pieces of almonds. Can be used straight away or you can store in fridge for about 5 days. It will need to be shaken after storage because it will separate.
Use as normal milk.
If you don't like the brown skins, you can use blanched almonds, or pour through a sieve or strainer.
To make it more creamy, use less water.

*Vegan Sweetcorn Fritters*
1 medium onion (grated)
2 cups frozen or canned whole kernel corn (I had only cream style so used that)
1 cup chickpea flour (garbanzo bean flour known as Besan or Channa to Indians)
Up to ½ cup water
1 tspn salt
3 Tbspns Sweet Chilli Sauce (I had to omit that as I had none)
½ cup Coriander chopped fresh (Cilantro).
Method: I grated the onion into a medium sized bowl, added the corn, Channa, salt etc., then stirred in about a ¼ cup of water to get a fairly soft dropping consistency. Leave for about 20 minutes (in the fridge in summer). (Because I am not Vegan, and lacked the Coriander and Chilli I grated in some sharp Cheddar Cheese.)
Fry spoon's full in a little oil preferably in a non-stick frypan, press lightly to flatten. Cook for about 3 minutes each side till golden brown. I served them with my Tamarillo chutney I made about two years ago- it has matured nicely.
Goes well with a Salsa from tomato, avocado, red onion and coriander.

Tomorrow my cookery experiment will be dairy free 
*Amaretti Cookies*
180g Almond meal
¾ cup caster sugar
1/3 cup plain flour
2 egg whites
½ tspn vanilla extract
Preheat oven to 170*C. In a large bowl, combine all the ingredients, until fully mixed.
Shape single tablespoonfuls of mixture into balls and place on two baking trays lined with baking paper. Gently press each ball to flatten. Bake for 20 minutes or until golden. Cool completely before serving.

While I was thinking about what I would put in this post I came across a number of knitting links, to blogs that I found of interest. 
https://katedaviesdesigns.com/2016/06/27/pink-fish/
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-06-24/beanie-festival-thousands-head-to-alice-springs/7542712
http://www.kaffefassett.com/Newsletters.html
https://katedaviesdesigns.com/2016/08/24/a-shetland-week/
http://shetlandhandspun.blogspot.co.nz/
These just happen to be what came to hand.
It was good to see Sam online earlier- it is Friday late morning in New Zealand as I type this, but I will not be posting until just before 9a.m., Saturday morning our time. 
Our weather is calm at present, although we have been forecast 90kph winds. Not long now and it will officially be spring. The Magnolias are in bloom around the town. Then in another month we will change to Daylight Saving Time.

Edited to Add:
another two of interest to me:
http://www.shetlandwoolbrokers.co.uk/epages/BT2741.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/BT2741/Products/%22Yarn%20-%20Heritage%22

https://jamiesonandsmith.wordpress.com/


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Summary of 19th August, 2016* by Darowil 

The son of a long time friend of *Fan* passed away from Leukaemia.

*Gagesmum* is going through a tough time again.

*Railyn's* DH had a fall Monday but no major issues.

*Poledra's* DS started a new job Monday.

*Rookie's* DH is doing very well post knee replacement - walking around the block already. Her uncle is in hospital on a respirator with no further details known. She is hoping to be able to go up soon when DH can be left for long enough.

*Swedenme's* DS1 has had a chest infection and the coughing has been keeping him awake - seems to be settling. She has a gut infection - treatment of which may make her feel worse for about a week - compounded by the fact that she can't take her hay fever meds either. Her DH is to try a new medication the should increase his life span.

*Marianne* had a cardiac catheterisation done Thursday and insertion stent for 80% blockage. Also has a blockage in the leg but that will be addressed at a later date.

*Busyworkerbee's* DSF's sister has broken her hip and her condition is deteriorating.

*The wren* has safely arrived in Seattle

PHOTOS
9 - *Swedenme* - Baa-ble baby jacket
15 - *Sugarsugar* - Mile a Minute crochet strip
17 - *Mrsvette* - Cross stitch progress
23 - *Oneapril* - Scarf
26 - *Sorlenna* - Quilt
26 - *Bonnie* - Lacy chevron afghan (link)
26 - *Gagesmom* - 'Dexter' slipover sweater
27 - *Fan* - Baby blanket
28 - *Sugarsugar* - Serena & Oscar
29 - *Swedenme* - Baby blanket
31 - *Lurker* - 'Waiting for rain' shawl
34 - *Sassafras* - Smoke across the Sierras
34 - *Gwen* - Afghan
38 - *Fan* - Dolls
40 - *Mrsvette* - Cross stitch
43 - *Gagesmom* - Carla baby top and matching head band 
44 - *Lurker* - Waiting for Rain shawl/New yarn
45 - *Swedenme* - Completed Baa-ble jacket & hat
48 - *Lurker* - Shawl begun with new yarn
50 - *Kate* - Birthday card for Liz & Lyn
54 - *Kate* - Embroidered picture
56 - *Bonnie* - Mermaid tail / Lab cross stitch
57 - *Fan* - Fan & doll in 1956
57 - *Swedenme* - Sail boats / Wind turbines
61 - *Pacer* - Rainbow / Matthew's drawing
62 - *Kehinkle* - Crochet finger ring
67 - *Gagesmom* - 'Carla' baby hat
70 - *Lurker* - Progress on the shawl
75 - *Gagesmom* - Baby hat
75 - *Pacer* - Update on Matthew's 'Mishka'
75 - *Sugarsugar* - Lacy knitted coat hanger covers (+pattern)
79 - *Kate* - Birthday card for Shirley
83 - *Sassafras* - Sunrise over Sierras / Maya
87 - *Kehinkle* - Dishcloths & potholders
92 - *Fan* - Beginnings of pinafore
93 - *Sugarsugar* - Hanger cover
93 - *Fan* - Picture of pinafore from magazine 
94 - *Lurker* - Day 4 of 'Waiting for rain' shawl

RECIPES
2 - *Sorlenna* - Raspberry cream cheese tart 
20 - *Gwen* - Cream Cheese Pound Cake
58 - *Gwen* - Quiche in a sweet potato crust (link)
67 - *Rookie* - Alabama white bbq sauce (link)
72 - *Sorlenna* - Green bean chilli (link)
74 - *Gwen* - Gnocchi with Zucchini Ribbons & Parsley Brown Butter (link)

SAM'S RECIPES ARE ON PAGES.....
*1, 10, 21, 22 and 42 *

CRAFTS
2 - *Bonnie* - Cow tails hat (link)
10 - *Sam* - Shelton cowl (link)
17 - *Bonnie* - Intergalactic shawlette (link)
26 - *Swedenme* - Magic stripe scarf (link)
41 - *Gwen* - Round Ripple Crochet Baby Blanket (link)
42 - *Kiwifrau* - Foyle's War cardi/Sleeveless top (links)
43 - *Sam* - Animal booties (link)
45 - *Darowil* - 'Into the Jungle' (link)
58 - *Swedenme* - Cosy sheep cowl (link)
89 - *Tami* - Covering clothes hangers

OTHERS
6 - *Bonnie* - Prunus Virginiana (chokecherry) (link)
12 - *Sam* - 7 Essential vitamins for over 40s
12 - *Bonnie* - Stainless steel juicer (link)
14 - *Lurker* - Eating in the fifties & sixties


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

wow, new tea party, 
sam enjoy yourself. i worked part of the day at the church and came in and did a load of rugs in the washing machine. after i got bj from work, i started on the riding mower and got our yard done, i had went around the fence except where all my morning glories have taken over the fence and poisoned the weeds, i don't weed eat. it was not to bad, but wanted it done as we are going to nashville Thurs.-till Monday and they are calling for rain in our area before that, so i don't want to have to buy billy goats to put in my yard when i return. 
i will have to go back and finish last wks tea party, i think i got to pg 70 or somewhere close. 
i am sure Marianne will feel so much better after the stint since the blockage was so much. Everyone take care.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I will say good morning Julie as I'm yawning my head off and wondering if I should go to bed , took some more of them dreaded tablets and so far all I have is slight nausea ( touch wood ) 
Went to sons today was a bit nervous as its the first time I was in charge as DIL was at school sorting out her classroom 
But son was more alert and with it today so everything went fine . He has a lovely physio who has really helped him , she has got him a few things that are helping him round the house and taught him how to manage his cough better , got him a new nebuliser that helps a lot . We were both wondering why the hospital didn't help him get all this sorted but decided not to get worked up over it , youngest came and we all watched a film well husband watched it with his eyes shut


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you Julie for the new start. I think your shawl in blue will be wonderful. Thanks Darowil for the summaries as well. Even though I am currently unable to participate in actual knitting, I do enjoy my knitting friends that I read about here. We are now going into fall, and the weather has cooled to 88 high today. The leaves are turning colors and we still are struggling with drought and fires, mostly lightening caused as we are having dry thunderstorms. I think that the magnolias sound like they are beautiful. How about a picture Julie?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I will say good morning Julie as I'm yawning my head off and wondering if I should go to bed , took some more of them dreaded tablets and so far all I have is slight nausea ( touch wood )
> Went to sons today was a bit nervous as its the first time I was in charge as DIL was at school sorting out her classroom
> But son was more alert and with it today so everything went fine . He has a lovely physio who has really helped him , she has got him a few things that are helping him round the house and taught him how to manage his cough better , got him a new nebuliser that helps a lot . We were both wondering why the hospital didn't help him get all this sorted but decided not to get worked up over it , youngest came and we all watched a film well husband watched it with his eyes shut


Good the physio got things to make your DS more comfortable
Hope you don't get more side effects from the med's & you can get some rest.,is your cough any better?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I will say good morning Julie as I'm yawning my head off and wondering if I should go to bed , took some more of them dreaded tablets and so far all I have is slight nausea ( touch wood )
> Went to sons today was a bit nervous as its the first time I was in charge as DIL was at school sorting out her classroom
> But son was more alert and with it today so everything went fine . He has a lovely physio who has really helped him , she has got him a few things that are helping him round the house and taught him how to manage his cough better , got him a new nebuliser that helps a lot . We were both wondering why the hospital didn't help him get all this sorted but decided not to get worked up over it , youngest came and we all watched a film well husband watched it with his eyes shut


Glad to hear that the physio is helping your son, Sonja. Hope slight nausea is as bad as it gets for you!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for standing in for Sam, Julie. It hadn't occurred to me that you could actually make almond milk! :sm16: Heading for bed now - night all!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I will say good morning Julie as I'm yawning my head off and wondering if I should go to bed , took some more of them dreaded tablets and so far all I have is slight nausea ( touch wood )
> Went to sons today was a bit nervous as its the first time I was in charge as DIL was at school sorting out her classroom
> But son was more alert and with it today so everything went fine . He has a lovely physio who has really helped him , she has got him a few things that are helping him round the house and taught him how to manage his cough better , got him a new nebuliser that helps a lot . We were both wondering why the hospital didn't help him get all this sorted but decided not to get worked up over it , youngest came and we all watched a film well husband watched it with his eyes shut


So long as you can handle it, Sonja! Will you be helping out more with #1 son as DIL takes up her work duties again?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you Julie for the new start. I think your shawl in blue will be wonderful. Thanks Darowil for the summaries as well. Even though I am currently unable to participate in actual knitting, I do enjoy my knitting friends that I read about here. We are now going into fall, and the weather has cooled to 88 high today. The leaves are turning colors and we still are struggling with drought and fires, mostly lightening caused as we are having dry thunderstorms. I think that the magnolias sound like they are beautiful. How about a picture Julie?


Thank you Joyce. A photo of a Magnolia would be a bit tricky- the ones I saw were on the bus route, I don't own one presently, and there are none within easy reach.
It has not been the best of summers in the US with the fires.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thanks for standing in for Sam, Julie. It hadn't occurred to me that you could actually make almond milk! :sm16: Heading for bed now - night all!


If you have an Almond tree around it is a darn sight cheaper than purchasing it- I get my Almonds from the Punjabi Suppliers usually- I think one could use Almond Meal but have not actually tried that yet.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> So long as you can handle it, Sonja! Will you be helping out more with #1 son as DIL takes up her work duties again?


She is going to job share with another teacher so will only work 2 days a week . So yes those 2 days we will go and stay with him


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> She is going to job share with another teacher so will only work 2 days a week . So yes those 2 days we will go and stay with him


That sounds like an ideal solution all round.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Glad to hear your son's getting sorted, Sonja.

Just marking a spot; need to go fix supper.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Julie thanks for getting the party started. It is so wonderful for you to fill in while Sam is on holiday. 

I posted an update picture on last week's tea party but I will try to post it here as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Julie thanks for getting the party started. It is so wonderful for you to fill in while Sam is on holiday.
> 
> I posted an update picture on last week's tea party but I will try to post it here as well.


Thanks
:sm24: I felt it was important to give him a complete break. 
Matthew's drawing goes from strength to strength!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme - hope you're feeling better; I'm sure your DS and DDIL appreciate your being there while she returns to work. Hope the new meds for you and your DH are tolerated easily.

Julie - thanks for stepping up to be the Tea Party Hostess for these two weeks. Sam, I hope you're having a wonderful time in Seattle. Give that new little baby a snuggle for me.

Time to take DH for a walk --- he's actually capable of doing it by himself, but he needs to build his confidence some more. We've had rain every other day this past couple of weeks and the guy who was going to mow the lawn hasn't turned up yet, so looks like I'll be doing it tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Swedenme - hope you're feeling better; I'm sure your DS and DDIL appreciate your being there while she returns to work. Hope the new meds for you and your DH are tolerated easily.
> 
> Julie - thanks for stepping up to be the Tea Party Hostess for these two weeks. Sam, I hope you're having a wonderful time in Seattle. Give that new little baby a snuggle for me.
> 
> Time to take DH for a walk --- he's actually capable of doing it by himself, but he needs to build his confidence some more. We've had rain every other day this past couple of weeks and the guy who was going to mow the lawn hasn't turned up yet, so looks like I'll be doing it tomorrow.


Thank you Rookie! Our Sam is special to all of us, even those of us who will never meet him.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Rookie! Our Sam is special to all of us, even those of us who will never meet him.


Every one here is very special to each of us. I am so glad that we can help each other out. Sam does deserve a wonderful holiday. Thanks for covering for him as well as for Kate and Darowil when they need the help as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Every one here is very special to each of us. I am so glad that we can help each other out. Sam does deserve a wonderful holiday. Thanks for covering for him as well as for Kate and Darowil when they need the help as well.


Thank you so much Mary! It suits me that it happens only every so often.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> As all of us regular Tea Party goers are aware Sam is holidaying in Seattle for a couple of weeks. I volunteered to start us off while he is away. However there is no way that I am able to come up with the multiplicity of recipes that Sam gives us each week- I don't want to clutter my inbox to that extent!!!! I do have a few ideas I would like to share, however.
> In recent weeks I have set myself the challenge of cooking for a young Korean Missionary who is dairy intolerant. One of the first things I tried was adapting my waffle recipe. I like waffles raised with yeast because one can still make a good waffle a few hours after first mixing the batch.
> *Waffles*
> 8 oz wheat flour (I normally have only bread flour or wholemeal- I used the bread flour)
> ...


Thanks for sharing starting us off Julie! I will look at the links when not on the phone.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you Julie. 
Sonja, take care of yourself. I'm glad there has been help for your son.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I can see Mishka's mischievous nature clearly in the drawing! Excellent work, Matthew.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, wonderful love the almond milk recipe. Thank you for helping Sam have well deserved vacay.
Margerat and Kate thank you for summary.
Sonja, glad therapist able to help DS, and husband more mobile. Hugs.
In microscopic colitis flare and pretty weak. Just took 2 Lomotil. Don't usually resort to that but 16 trips to ladies room is a bit much. So happy my DD gave me name of doc who helped her. She then sent a client to him (she is a psychiatrist) and client no longer has microscopic colitis. That doc is retiring but have appt with ULAN therapist 9/11 in Pasadena.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Friday night finds me home until Sunday late afternoon. Have a weekend load that delivers Monday in Michigan almost all the way up. Haven't been up there for a while. 

I finally got through last week's. I posted a couple comments. One was about using Flonase for allergies. Don't know if you can get it outside of the States. It's over the counter nasal spray. I use it when mine are acting up. Small towns also have crime. The town I went to high school at just had a man arrested for murdering a college student. He's under investigation in other similar casts. Diligence and awareness of ones surroundings is important anywhere. 

Thanks, Julie for taking Sam's place. I know he is enjoying the change of scenery in Seattle. 

The pinafore is cute. Can't wait to see the finished product. I need to get busy and make the diaper for a 10" doll owned by my DGGS. Not sure how I'm going to do it yet. Ideas chasing through my brain. 

Time to get off of here and check out the yarn for it. 

Take care, 
Kathy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thanks for sharing starting us off Julie! I will look at the links when not on the phone.


Thanks, Tami!.
They are well worth looking at on a larger screen!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Thank you Julie.
> Sonja, take care of yourself. I'm glad there has been help for your son.


Thanks Mary!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, wonderful love the almond milk recipe. Thank you for helping Sam have well deserved vacay.
> Margerat and Kate thank you for summary.
> Sonja, glad therapist able to help DS, and husband more mobile. Hugs.
> In microscopic colitis flare and pretty weak. Just took 2 Lomotil. Don't usually resort to that but 16 trips to ladies room is a bit much. So happy my DD gave me name of doc who helped her. She then sent a client to him (she is a psychiatrist) and client no longer has microscopic colitis. That doc is retiring but have appt with ULAN therapist 9/11 in Pasadena.


Thank you, Joy!
Sorry about the flare up, fully agree about the loo trips.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Friday night finds me home until Sunday late afternoon. Have a weekend load that delivers Monday in Michigan almost all the way up. Haven't been up there for a while.
> 
> I finally got through last week's. I posted a couple comments. One was about using Flonase for allergies. Don't know if you can get it outside of the States. It's over the counter nasal spray. I use it when mine are acting up. Small towns also have crime. The town I went to high school at just had a man arrested for murdering a college student. He's under investigation in other similar casts. Diligence and awareness of ones surroundings is important anywhere.
> 
> ...


 :sm24: That's my pleasure Kathy.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm a 'right drip'. Hadn't thought about Sam being too busy enjoying himself (I hope) to start our new TP. Thanks Julie for taking over and starting us off with some interesting info. I too hadn't realised that you can make almond milk easily at home. (almonds here have got very expensive this year, and we don't have any Asian stores to buy them from).
Sam, good to read in the last TP that you're getting warm weather whilst away. Do enjoy your vacation and come back reinvigorated not exhausted.
Must get some more shut-eye now before I have to rise and shine...... Hope everyone is sleeping soundly or having a good day.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you Julie for this week's start-up and most especially for all the links with such beautiful scenery.

Sonja, so glad to hear of the help your son is getting to ease his breathing and coughing. And you, hope you feel better soon.

Prayers for those who need them and for their friends and relatives.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Just dropping in to say hello! Tomorrow is DD's first bridal shower. We are so excited. I just hope she has a nice turn-out. I've started working on her veil. I discovered two things. One, tulle is very slippery! Two, invisible thread is truly invisible! It drove me nuts yesterday! I also bought large eye beading needles, and I swear, there is not an eye on them! I'm hoping my DD can find it! It's pretty sad to get old!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> I'm a 'right drip'. Hadn't thought about Sam being too busy enjoying himself (I hope) to start our new TP. Thanks Julie for taking over and starting us off with some interesting info. I too hadn't realised that you can make almond milk easily at home. (almonds here have got very expensive this year, and we don't have any Asian stores to buy them from).
> Sam, good to read in the last TP that you're getting warm weather whilst away. Do enjoy your vacation and come back reinvigorated not exhausted.
> Must get some more shut-eye now before I have to rise and shine...... Hope everyone is sleeping soundly or having a good day.


That is all okay, Lin! I felt it was important to give Sam a total rest, at least I hope he is resting! Definitely daylight here! not yet 4 p.m., ! I will be heading out shortly for the dinner/dance at church- not that I am up to any dancing, but it is nice to see people enjoying themselves.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Thank you Julie for this week's start-up and most especially for all the links with such beautiful scenery.
> 
> Sonja, so glad to hear of the help your son is getting to ease his breathing and coughing. And you, hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Prayers for those who need them and for their friends and relatives.


Thank you, I am glad someone has had the time to follow some of them up!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Just dropping in to say hello! Tomorrow is DD's first bridal shower. We are so excited. I just hope she has a nice turn-out. I've started working on her veil. I discovered two things. One, tulle is very slippery! Two, invisible thread is truly invisible! It drove me nuts yesterday! I also bought large eye beading needles, and I swear, there is not an eye on them! I'm hoping my DD can find it! It's pretty sad to get old!


Oh dear. I have a pair of glasses especially for threading needles.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Mary Mishka looks exactly like the photos Sonja has posted, Wow!

Julie, thanks so much for stepping in for Sam &'for the interesting links you posted.

Desert Joy, hope you are feeling better soon.

Just had a call from DS2, said he has to go help DS 1 butcher the elk he shot with his bow tonight, DS1 worked 6am-6pm & then went hunting so by the time they are done butchering, he should be worn out as today was his 9th 12 hr shift in a row.

Just back from the Ethnic supper & then a visit with my friend, an enjoyable night out, the food as amazing. I had lasagna, spring rolls & Sneakers, we took desert back to my friends & shared them. We had a kaluha cream dessert & another that was an Oreo cream thing, both were delicious

I have to be in town by 8:30 to set up for the day. I sure hope we have good weather


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mary Mishka looks exactly like the photos Sonja has posted, Wow!
> 
> Julie, thanks so much for stepping in for Sam &'for the interesting links you posted.
> 
> Just back from the Ethnic supper & then a visit with my friend, an enjoyable night out, the food as amazing. I had lasagna, spring rolls & Sneakers, we took desert back to my friends & shared them. We had a kaluha cream dessert & another that was an Oreo cream thing, both were delicious


 :sm24: Thanks. 
I am so glad your outing and dinner were so enjoyable. I think I would have liked it too!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Julie thank you for starting this week's ktp.
Blue is my favourite color and your shawl is a feast for my eyes????

Also thank you for the summaries ladies☺☺

Had a Dr's appointment this morning and I found out I cannot take the celebrex that I had been taking before the strokes for the pain in my feet. She suggested Tylenol arthritis. Will give it a go.
Gave me paperwork to look into getting new orthotics for my shoes. These ones are about 5 yrs old. Asked her to up my dosage of lorazepam for my anxiety and it was a no go. She said it can be a very addictive drug. But she did decide to switch my mood stabilizers/aanti depressants. I am as high of a dose as you can get on these so she opted for a different med. She had a talk with me and said you have so much on your plate right now and I think you are depressed. I believe she is right. But I did get all the things I needed to talk to her about done today so I am relieved.

Cast on yesterday and just cast off about midnight. Babbity baby jacket and Babbity baby hat both by Marianna Mel on Ravelry.

Almost 1am. Should get to bed.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Mel, I am so glad that you had a good visit with the dr. I so hope the change in meds will be good for you. Bummer not being able to take Celebrex. It sure makes a difference for me. Have a good rest. TTYl


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Julie thanks for getting the party started. It is so wonderful for you to fill in while Sam is on holiday.
> 
> I posted an update picture on last week's tea party but I will try to post it here as well.


Mishka is following me I've just saw her over on last weeks TP ????
Mathew is doing a fantastic job of capturing mishka s personality Mary . She sits and looks at me just like that especially when she thinks she has been extra good and needs a treat reward ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Swedenme - hope you're feeling better; I'm sure your DS and DDIL appreciate your being there while she returns to work. Hope the new meds for you and your DH are tolerated easily.
> 
> Julie - thanks for stepping up to be the Tea Party Hostess for these two weeks. Sam, I hope you're having a wonderful time in Seattle. Give that new little baby a snuggle for me.
> 
> Time to take DH for a walk --- he's actually capable of doing it by himself, but he needs to build his confidence some more. We've had rain every other day this past couple of weeks and the guy who was going to mow the lawn hasn't turned up yet, so looks like I'll be doing it tomorrow.


Glad to here husband is doing alright , confidence is a tricky thing to find , it takes awhile but he will find it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, wonderful love the almond milk recipe. Thank you for helping Sam have well deserved vacay.
> Margerat and Kate thank you for summary.
> Sonja, glad therapist able to help DS, and husband more mobile. Hugs.
> In microscopic colitis flare and pretty weak. Just took 2 Lomotil. Don't usually resort to that but 16 trips to ladies room is a bit much. So happy my DD gave me name of doc who helped her. She then sent a client to him (she is a psychiatrist) and client no longer has microscopic colitis. That doc is retiring but have appt with ULAN therapist 9/11 in Pasadena.


Sorry to here you are having a colitis flare up Joy hope the Lomotil helps .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kehinkle said:


> Friday night finds me home until Sunday late afternoon. Have a weekend load that delivers Monday in Michigan almost all the way up. Haven't been up there for a while.
> 
> I finally got through last week's. I posted a couple comments. One was about using Flonase for allergies. Don't know if you can get it outside of the States. It's over the counter nasal spray. I use it when mine are acting up. Small towns also have crime. The town I went to high school at just had a man arrested for murdering a college student. He's under investigation in other similar casts. Diligence and awareness of ones surroundings is important anywhere.
> 
> ...


Thank you for that , not the same name but you can get a nasal spray for allergies here too, I have one I will check see if I can use it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Thank you Julie for this week's start-up and most especially for all the links with such beautiful scenery.
> 
> Sonja, so glad to hear of the help your son is getting to ease his breathing and coughing. And you, hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Prayers for those who need them and for their friends and relatives.


Thank you. I feel fine this morning no nausea at all , just off now to take the tablets again and if slight nausea feeling is all I get I can put up with that


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

alright crocheters - get your hooks out. --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/crochet/crochet-mandala-rug?omhide=true&utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=3c716453b8-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-3c716453b8-60616885


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pammie1234 said:


> Just dropping in to say hello! Tomorrow is DD's first bridal shower. We are so excited. I just hope she has a nice turn-out. I've started working on her veil. I discovered two things. One, tulle is very slippery! Two, invisible thread is truly invisible! It drove me nuts yesterday! I also bought large eye beading needles, and I swear, there is not an eye on them! I'm hoping my DD can find it! It's pretty sad to get old!


I know exactly what you mean about invisible thread drives me nuts too when I use it ????
I also have the same problem with finding the eye on needle . I've been looking for a really good needle threader . I've seen them online but cannot find what I want in a shop


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yea for the physio - good he is around. hope you all enjoyed the movie - even your dh. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I will say good morning Julie as I'm yawning my head off and wondering if I should go to bed , took some more of them dreaded tablets and so far all I have is slight nausea ( touch wood )
> Went to sons today was a bit nervous as its the first time I was in charge as DIL was at school sorting out her classroom
> But son was more alert and with it today so everything went fine . He has a lovely physio who has really helped him , she has got him a few things that are helping him round the house and taught him how to manage his cough better , got him a new nebuliser that helps a lot . We were both wondering why the hospital didn't help him get all this sorted but decided not to get worked up over it , youngest came and we all watched a film well husband watched it with his eyes shut


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks just like mishka - wonder if mishka will recognize himself. --- sam



pacer said:


> Julie thanks for getting the party started. It is so wonderful for you to fill in while Sam is on holiday.
> 
> I posted an update picture on last week's tea party but I will try to post it here as well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Rookie! Our Sam is special to all of us, even those of us who will never meet him.


 :sm12:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

getting old is a pain in the butt. --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> Just dropping in to say hello! Tomorrow is DD's first bridal shower. We are so excited. I just hope she has a nice turn-out. I've started working on her veil. I discovered two things. One, tulle is very slippery! Two, invisible thread is truly invisible! It drove me nuts yesterday! I also bought large eye beading needles, and I swear, there is not an eye on them! I'm hoping my DD can find it! It's pretty sad to get old!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope the lomotil gives you some needed relief joy - gaterade will help put back the electrolytes. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Julie, wonderful love the almond milk recipe. Thank you for helping Sam have well deserved vacay.
> Margerat and Kate thank you for summary.
> Sonja, glad therapist able to help DS, and husband more mobile. Hugs.
> In microscopic colitis flare and pretty weak. Just took 2 Lomotil. Don't usually resort to that but 16 trips to ladies room is a bit much. So happy my DD gave me name of doc who helped her. She then sent a client to him (she is a psychiatrist) and client no longer has microscopic colitis. That doc is retiring but have appt with ULAN therapist 9/11 in Pasadena.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dinner sounds great - so do the desserts. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Mary Mishka looks exactly like the photos Sonja has posted, Wow!
> 
> Julie, thanks so much for stepping in for Sam &'for the interesting links you posted.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely work as usual melody - hope the depression soon passes - not fun i know. be gentle with yourself. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Julie thank you for starting this week's ktp.
> Blue is my favourite color and your shawl is a feast for my eyes????
> 
> Also thank you for the summaries ladies☺☺
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

time for me to go to bed. --- sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> looks just like mishka - wonder if mishka will recognize himself. --- sam


She does sit at the top of the stairs and stare into the large hall mirror???? . I think it's so she can keep eye on us all as she can see my son if she turns her head and through the mirror she can see us in the living room


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Here is a picture of my entrelac jacket . I enjoyed learning entrelac think I might knit this again along with the hat and use the colour in the picture . Wasn't to keen on the sleeves so just knit them and the collar plain


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Julie thank you for the opening. I am anxious to try almond milk...never guessed it took so few almonds and included dates! And I will try the waffles...love waffles. And thank you soooooo much for the links! I don't really search the internet for much, so have never seen such lovely knitting sites. And the amazing scenery in the Kate Davies and Jamieson sites simply take my breath away! The knitting on those sites is so awesome, I feel like I should retire my needles and do something else. The work is so lovely.


Lurker 2 said:


> As all of us regular Tea Party goers are aware Sam is holidaying in Seattle for a couple of weeks. I volunteered to start us off while he is away. However there is no way that I am able to come up with the multiplicity of recipes that Sam gives us each week- I don't want to clutter my inbox to that extent!!!! I do have a few ideas I would like to share, however.
> In recent weeks I have set myself the challenge of cooking for a young Korean Missionary who is dairy intolerant. One of the first things I tried was adapting my waffle recipe. I like waffles raised with yeast because one can still make a good waffle a few hours after first mixing the batch.
> *Waffles*
> 8 oz wheat flour (I normally have only bread flour or wholemeal- I used the bread flour)
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you Kate and Darowil for the invaluable summary!


KateB said:


> *Summary of 19th August, 2016* by Darowil
> 
> The son of a long time friend of *Fan* passed away from Leukaemia.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Southern Gal you put in two days work in one afternoon!


Southern Gal said:


> wow, new tea party,
> sam enjoy yourself. i worked part of the day at the church and came in and did a load of rugs in the washing machine. after i got bj from work, i started on the riding mower and got our yard done, i had went around the fence except where all my morning glories have taken over the fence and poisoned the weeds, i don't weed eat. it was not to bad, but wanted it done as we are going to nashville Thurs.-till Monday and they are calling for rain in our area before that, so i don't want to have to buy billy goats to put in my yard when i return.
> i will have to go back and finish last wks tea party, i think i got to pg 70 or somewhere close.
> i am sure Marianne will feel so much better after the stint since the blockage was so much. Everyone take care.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sonja, I am glad things went well with your dear son, and that he has been provided with things to make his life a bit easier. Prayers and hugs for your family.


Swedenme said:


> I will say good morning Julie as I'm yawning my head off and wondering if I should go to bed , took some more of them dreaded tablets and so far all I have is slight nausea ( touch wood )
> Went to sons today was a bit nervous as its the first time I was in charge as DIL was at school sorting out her classroom
> But son was more alert and with it today so everything went fine . He has a lovely physio who has really helped him , she has got him a few things that are helping him round the house and taught him how to manage his cough better , got him a new nebuliser that helps a lot . We were both wondering why the hospital didn't help him get all this sorted but decided not to get worked up over it , youngest came and we all watched a film well husband watched it with his eyes shut


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Rookie! Our Sam is special to all of us, even those of us who will never meet him.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I hope you can have the same success, Joy!!


sassafras123 said:


> Julie, wonderful love the almond milk recipe. Thank you for helping Sam have well deserved vacay.
> Margerat and Kate thank you for summary.
> Sonja, glad therapist able to help DS, and husband more mobile. Hugs.
> In microscopic colitis flare and pretty weak. Just took 2 Lomotil. Don't usually resort to that but 16 trips to ladies room is a bit much. So happy my DD gave me name of doc who helped her. She then sent a client to him (she is a psychiatrist) and client no longer has microscopic colitis. That doc is retiring but have appt with ULAN therapist 9/11 in Pasadena.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I hope you have a relaxing weekend! It sounds like last week was a bit trying, with your loads difficulties.


kehinkle said:


> Friday night finds me home until Sunday late afternoon. Have a weekend load that delivers Monday in Michigan almost all the way up. Haven't been up there for a while.
> 
> I finally got through last week's. I posted a couple comments. One was about using Flonase for allergies. Don't know if you can get it outside of the States. It's over the counter nasal spray. I use it when mine are acting up. Small towns also have crime. The town I went to high school at just had a man arrested for murdering a college student. He's under investigation in other similar casts. Diligence and awareness of ones surroundings is important anywhere.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Exciting days, pammie! Please show us the veil sometime. It is so neat that you are making it for her. I have to sit in bright daylight when working on those kinds of things...tulle is a challenge! Have a fun shower!!


pammie1234 said:


> Just dropping in to say hello! Tomorrow is DD's first bridal shower. We are so excited. I just hope she has a nice turn-out. I've started working on her veil. I discovered two things. One, tulle is very slippery! Two, invisible thread is truly invisible! It drove me nuts yesterday! I also bought large eye beading needles, and I swear, there is not an eye on them! I'm hoping my DD can find it! It's pretty sad to get old!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I love all your adorable hats and jackets, Mel. And the colors in this one are very nice. You have mad knitting skills!! Treat yourself gently and remember you are loved by many!!


gagesmom said:


> Julie thank you for starting this week's ktp.
> Blue is my favourite color and your shawl is a feast for my eyes????
> 
> Also thank you for the summaries ladies☺☺
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

(Which is most of the time, right!!??)


Swedenme said:


> Mishka is following me I've just saw her over on last weeks TP ????
> Mathew is doing a fantastic job of capturing mishka s personality Mary . She sits and looks at me just like that especially when she thinks she has been extra good and needs a treat reward ????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Thankyou Julie for starting us off this week. And thanks to Kate and Margaret for the summary. 

Now to read the last 5 pages....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Good the physio got things to make your DS more comfortable
> Hope you don't get more side effects from the med's & you can get some rest.,is your cough any better?


RE Sonja.... ditto


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

thewren said:


> alright crocheters - get your hooks out. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/crochet/crochet-mandala-rug?omhide=true&utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=3c716453b8-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-3c716453b8-60616885


Sam those rugs make me want to learn to crochet! And it is a nice website. I hope you are having a terrific time! Send us pics if you can!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Rookie! Our Sam is special to all of us, even those of us who will never meet him.


He sure is. :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

thewren said:


> getting old is a pain in the butt. --- sam


 :sm24: :sm09: :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, wonderful love the almond milk recipe. Thank you for helping Sam have well deserved vacay.
> Margerat and Kate thank you for summary.
> Sonja, glad therapist able to help DS, and husband more mobile. Hugs.
> In microscopic colitis flare and pretty weak. Just took 2 Lomotil. Don't usually resort to that but 16 trips to ladies room is a bit much. So happy my DD gave me name of doc who helped her. She then sent a client to him (she is a psychiatrist) and client no longer has microscopic colitis. That doc is retiring but have appt with ULAN therapist 9/11 in Pasadena.


Oh dear, sorry to hear of the the flare up. I hope this doctor can help you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Just dropping in to say hello! Tomorrow is DD's first bridal shower. We are so excited. I just hope she has a nice turn-out. I've started working on her veil. I discovered two things. One, tulle is very slippery! Two, invisible thread is truly invisible! It drove me nuts yesterday! I also bought large eye beading needles, and I swear, there is not an eye on them! I'm hoping my DD can find it! It's pretty sad to get old!


Enjoy the day! :sm11:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Wonderful, Sonja! I think you made the right choice. Your plain sleeves and cute collar make a much nicer finished garment than the one in the photo. Do you make sweaters for yourself?


Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture of my entrelac jacket . I enjoyed learning entrelac think I might knit this again along with the hat and use the colour in the picture . Wasn't to keen on the sleeves so just knit them and the collar plain


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is all okay, Lin! I felt it was important to give Sam a total rest, at least I hope he is resting! Definitely daylight here! not yet 4 p.m., ! I will be heading out shortly for the dinner/dance at church- not that I am up to any dancing, but it is nice to see people enjoying themselves.


I hope you are having a good time. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture of my entrelac jacket . I enjoyed learning entrelac think I might knit this again along with the hat and use the colour in the picture . Wasn't to keen on the sleeves so just knit them and the collar plain


It is gorgeous Sonja! :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I will say good morning Julie as I'm yawning my head off and wondering if I should go to bed , took some more of them dreaded tablets and so far all I have is slight nausea ( touch wood )
> Went to sons today was a bit nervous as its the first time I was in charge as DIL was at school sorting out her classroom
> But son was more alert and with it today so everything went fine . He has a lovely physio who has really helped him , she has got him a few things that are helping him round the house and taught him how to manage his cough better , got him a new nebuliser that helps a lot . We were both wondering why the hospital didn't help him get all this sorted but decided not to get worked up over it , youngest came and we all watched a film well husband watched it with his eyes shut


Always good when things can be found to help.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Been out all day. Womens brunch at church this morning. Then off the final minor round game for the year. We needed to win ( or lose by less than 5 goals). Should have been achievable as the team we played had only won two games all year. And we won well. So into our 16th lot of finals in the last 17 years. Gone from being very very good for 10 years to on the better side of average, good enough to get into the finals but not likely to go far. Guess we need to give others a turn. And the team I most like to lose drew in the only draw for the year.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Julie thank you for starting this week's ktp.
> Blue is my favourite color and your shawl is a feast for my eyes????
> 
> Also thank you for the summaries ladies☺☺
> ...


Hopefully the change in medications will start to help soon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you. I feel fine this morning no nausea at all , just off now to take the tablets again and if slight nausea feeling is all I get I can put up with that


Good that been OK so far. Especially with needing to help out with DS 1 now. Will be nice to spend some time with him just the two of you. It us different than when others are around.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture of my entrelac jacket . I enjoyed learning entrelac think I might knit this again along with the hat and use the colour in the picture . Wasn't to keen on the sleeves so just knit them and the collar plain


I like that Sonja, and I agree with you it does look better with plain sleeves. I've never been tempted to try entrelac as I'm not good at picking up stitches, never happy with how it looks when I do it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Julie thank you for starting this week's ktp.
> Blue is my favourite color and your shawl is a feast for my eyes????
> 
> Also thank you for the summaries ladies☺☺
> ...


 :sm24: I like those colours together, Mel.
Hoping that the new drug regime does help your mood- depression is something I have lived/fought with for decades.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture of my entrelac jacket . I enjoyed learning entrelac think I might knit this again along with the hat and use the colour in the picture . Wasn't to keen on the sleeves so just knit them and the collar plain


Love it! Marshmallow colours. I like your version better.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

This staying logged in is great!! Before I couldn't be bothered logging back in every time I went to add to the summary and so I didn't comment as much as I might have.....perhaps no bad thing?!! DH & I went out for brunch this morning and I had Eggs Benedict which was nice, but could have been warmer. We then had a wander through the Continental Market which is on the prom this week as part of our Viking Festival, but there were too many food smells for someone who had just had a large brunch! There is also a mock Viking Village down there too, but I've never been through it as it's quite expensive to go in - maybe when Luke's older I'll take him. We also have a permanent Viking exhibition here which I've only been to once when my cousin & her kids came to visit (and it was good.) It's ridiculous that you visit things like this in other places, but somehow don't do the tourist-thing in your own town. 
The sun is out here today and it may get up to about 18F later (yes, that is warm for us!) so I'm off to sit outside and knit on another Fish & Chip Baby top...number 16 if I don't count the one I tried to do in the round & then abandoned!
Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Julie thank you for the opening. I am anxious to try almond milk...never guessed it took so few almonds and included dates! And I will try the waffles...love waffles. And thank you soooooo much for the links! I don't really search the internet for much, so have never seen such lovely knitting sites. And the amazing scenery in the Kate Davies and Jamieson sites simply take my breath away! The knitting on those sites is so awesome, I feel like I should retire my needles and do something else. The work is so lovely.


Thank you, April! I was hoping to inspire, not overwhelm! I love seeing the Shetland Isles in particular- they are so much of Scottish Knitting Heritage.
Glad you will be trying the recipes though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thankyou Julie for starting us off this week. And thanks to Kate and Margaret for the summary.
> 
> Now to read the last 5 pages....


 :sm24: I see you are logged off, Cathy, I guess you are having another early night.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks for the party today. Got me on the mood for waffles. 
K


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I hope you are having a good time. :sm11:


The music was loud (that is a given) but everyone was happy, including the babies, most of the time. Food was plentiful, including some scrumptious mussels, wish I had picked up a few more! The dancing was mostly items- but two young ladies did a Samoan and a Tongan style dance that were quite superb. Will definitely be looking out for those two in future.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> This staying logged in is great!! Before I couldn't be bothered logging back in every time I went to add to the summary and so I didn't comment as much as I might have.....perhaps no bad thing?!! DH & I went out for brunch this morning and I had Eggs Benedict which was nice, but could have been warmer. We then had a wander through the Continental Market which is on the prom this week as part of our Viking Festival, but there were too many food smells for someone who had just had a large brunch! There is also a mock Viking Village down there too, but I've never been through it as it's quite expensive to go in - maybe when Luke's older I'll take him. We also have a permanent Viking exhibition here which I've only been to once when my cousin & her kids came to visit (and it was good.) It's ridiculous that you visit things like this in other places, but somehow don't do the tourist-thing in your own town.
> The sun is out here today and it may get up to about 18F later (yes, that is warm for us!) so I'm off to sit outside and knit on another Fish & Chip Baby top...number 16 if I don't count the one I tried to do in the round & then abandoned!
> Hope everyone has a good day.


Warm ?????!!!!!!!!!! 18*F ???????????????????!!!!!!!!!!! A slip of the typing finger no doubt, but great that you can be here more!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Karena said:


> Thanks for the party today. Got me on the mood for waffles.
> K


That is great, Karena!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

One birthday- Machriste- dratted user-names- I've forgotten your given name !
That aside:

*Happy Happy Day, Machriste*

Edited to add, Happy Birthday Marilyn (and I definitely am not sure of your spelling, thanks Sonja!)


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy saturday everyone. Julie thank you for your nice opening for Sam. Waffles with yeast are something I'd love to try. I missed some of lat week's party and knew something was up with Marianne but did'n' know what. Marianne, hope you are feeling better soon!
Sam I hope you have a wonderful time in Seattle and it's not too hot, that sounds unusual for that area.
When I moved I lost my birthday list for all the grandchildren and for some have had to keep track by facebook. I really have to get better about remembering them. I have been working on it but still need much improvement. I'll have to figure out a system of having cards and gifts ready!
Ohio Joy I left you a post on last week's tea party forgetting the new one had started about Tim. I just said I understand how hard it is to put negative things on a form about someone you love and see all their wonderful qualities and talents. I know many who know him see them. From all the things you've shared with us about Tim we certainly see what a wonderful, gifted man he is.
I'd better get back to catching up then to a meeting at church. Love you all


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Happy saturday everyone. Julie thank you for your nice opening for Sam. Waffles with yeast are something I'd love to try. I missed some of lat week's party and knew something was up with Marianne but did'n' know what. Marianne, hope you are feeling better soon!
> Sam I hope you have a wonderful time in Seattle and it's not too hot, that sounds unusual for that area.
> When I moved I lost my birthday list for all the grandchildren and for some have had to keep track by facebook. I really have to get better about remembering them. I have been working on it but still need much improvement. I'll have to figure out a system of having cards and gifts ready!
> Ohio Joy I left you a post on last week's tea party forgetting the new one had started about Tim. I just said I understand how hard it is to put negative things on a form about someone you love and see all their wonderful qualities and talents. I know many who know him see them. From all the things you've shared with us about Tim we certainly see what a wonderful, gifted man he is.
> I'd better get back to catching up then to a meeting at church. Love you all


 :sm24:Thanks! I really recommend the waffles- I am working on a chicken stew recipe that I will be sharing.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> (Which is most of the time, right!!??)


She likes to think so . ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Wonderful, Sonja! I think you made the right choice. Your plain sleeves and cute collar make a much nicer finished garment than the one in the photo. Do you make sweaters for yourself?


Made one when I first started knitting . It's my winter comfy as soon as it starts getting chilly I start wearing it . Think it's getting a bit worn now will have to think about making another


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> One birthday- Machriste- dratted user-names- I've forgotten your given name !
> That aside:
> 
> *Happy Happy Day, Machriste*


It's Marilynn Julie not sure wether that's the right spelling 
Happy birthday from me to ????????????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> It is gorgeous Sonja! :sm24:


Thank you Cathy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Good that been OK so far. Especially with needing to help out with DS 1 now. Will be nice to spend some time with him just the two of you. It us different than when others are around.


There is one downside that I don't like . I'm getting a horrible taste in my mouth and I can't drink my coffee it just tastes disgusting. ????Joking aside I feel fine


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> There is one downside that I don't like . I'm getting a horrible taste in my mouth and I can't drink my coffee it just tastes disgusting. ????Joking aside I feel fine


Glad it is still a joke. How many days to go?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I like that Sonja, and I agree with you it does look better with plain sleeves. I've never been tempted to try entrelac as I'm not good at picking up stitches, never happy with how it looks when I do it.


Thank you Kate . Picking up stitches and sewing seams are the two things I dislike most about knitting as like you I'm never happy with either . Practice hopefully will make me better at them


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Love it! Marshmallow colours. I like your version better.


Thank you julie, and you are right I'm surprised I wasn't thinking of them while knitting ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> This staying logged in is great!! Before I couldn't be bothered logging back in every time I went to add to the summary and so I didn't comment as much as I might have.....perhaps no bad thing?!! DH & I went out for brunch this morning and I had Eggs Benedict which was nice, but could have been warmer. We then had a wander through the Continental Market which is on the prom this week as part of our Viking Festival, but there were too many food smells for someone who had just had a large brunch! There is also a mock Viking Village down there too, but I've never been through it as it's quite expensive to go in - maybe when Luke's older I'll take him. We also have a permanent Viking exhibition here which I've only been to once when my cousin & her kids came to visit (and it was good.) It's ridiculous that you visit things like this in other places, but somehow don't do the tourist-thing in your own town.
> The sun is out here today and it may get up to about 18F later (yes, that is warm for us!) so I'm off to sit outside and knit on another Fish & Chip Baby top...number 16 if I don't count the one I tried to do in the round & then abandoned!
> Hope everyone has a good day.


 There will be no stopping you now. If you receive a gag in the post I'll deny all knowledge of it ????
Although that's me calling the kettle black . I'm surprised no one has sent me a gag ????
I agree about exhibition s being expensive . I've been to the Jorvik centre twice and both times I said its highway robbery . I feel sorry for young families now they will need back loans to take children on trips 
Brother and sister used to take home certain items when visiting here as Sweden used to be expensive now they say here is more expensive


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad it is still a joke. How many days to go?


5 and I'm counting


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> alright crocheters - get your hooks out. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/crochet/crochet-mandala-rug?omhide=true&utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=3c716453b8-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-3c716453b8-60616885


Sam, interesting that you should post that site. I've started a mandala in free form crochet stitches to cover a cushion for an old ice cream chair that belonged to DH's mom. I'll post a photo later - I'm hopeful that with blocking that it may be the right size. I'm debating on whether to use a crochet backing or to just attach the crochet mandala to a sewn pillow case/cover. Any thoughts?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture of my entrelac jacket . I enjoyed learning entrelac think I might knit this again along with the hat and use the colour in the picture . Wasn't to keen on the sleeves so just knit them and the collar plain


that's beautiful!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture of my entrelac jacket . I enjoyed learning entrelac think I might knit this again along with the hat and use the colour in the picture . Wasn't to keen on the sleeves so just knit them and the collar plain


Wonderful! As are Melody's set and Julie's shawl.

I hate that antibiotic aftertaste, too. How long do you have to take them?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Glad to here husband is doing alright , confidence is a tricky thing to find , it takes awhile but he will find it


Matthew is looking at the picture you posted last winter when he was in the snow. Matthew also is referencing the photo just after a bath this summer. Primarily using the snow picture but leaving the snow out of the picture. It is almost done. I should be able to take it to the printer next week and get cards made.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Warm ?????!!!!!!!!!! 18*F ???????????????????!!!!!!!!!!! A slip of the typing finger no doubt, but great that you can be here more!


I don't think that's a slip????
Unfortunately today it's only supposed to be 20 here, 12 right now & risk of rain, I hope it stays away as the Blueberry Fistival is all outdoors & due to repairs being done on the rink, no option t move indoors at all.

Sonja, your jacket is cute, I agree, like the plain sleeves better,

Melody, hope the new med's make you feel better, lovely baby set.

Pammie, hope you have a great time at the shower.
Well I better get off & running


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't think that's a slip????
> Unfortunately today it's only supposed to be 20 here, 12 right now & risk of rain, I hope it stays away as the Blueberry Fistival is all outdoors & due to repairs being done on the rink, no option t move indoors at all.
> 
> Sonja, your jacket is cute, I agree, like the plain sleeves better,
> ...


Thank you Bonnie . Do hope the rain stays away while the festival is on . Fingers crossed


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Matthew is looking at the picture you posted last winter when he was in the snow. Matthew also is referencing the photo just after a bath this summer. Primarily using the snow picture but leaving the snow out of the picture. It is almost done. I should be able to take it to the printer next week and get cards made.


I can't wait to see it finished . Although I think it already looks amazing


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Wonderful! As are Melody's set and Julie's shawl.
> 
> I hate that antibiotic aftertaste, too. How long do you have to take them?


Thank you
7 days . Then I have to go back to the doctors . 5 to go


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> that's beautiful!!


Thank you Jeanette


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Warm ?????!!!!!!!!!! 18*F ???????????????????!!!!!!!!!!! A slip of the typing finger no doubt, but great that you can be here more!


Think I might have meant 18C!(64F)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, thank you so much for the recipes. Don't know how Sam does all the ones he does, but thank you for stepping up to the table and helping him and all of us. Love the knitting sites too.

Darowil and Kate, thank you for your summaries! Sam can enjoy his visit so much more knowing the three of you are helping.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme, so glad DS's physio is being so helpful. It sure would have been nice if the hospital had someone there who had taken the time to help him so he would have not had to go through this until physio came. Some of these people are so wonderful and such a support to everyone involved. Hugs and hope your problem works out too so you can be in the best of health. It must mean so much to DIL to have you there while she was away.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Really cute hat & sweater Melody. Also glad you got to speak to your doctor about things needed.


gagesmom said:


> Julie thank you for starting this week's ktp.
> Blue is my favourite color and your shawl is a feast for my eyes????
> 
> Also thank you for the summaries ladies☺☺
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Off to the Farmer's Market. Talk to you later. DIL starts her new job soon. Having dinner together tonight to finally celebrate our 50th with them, so will find out when she starts tonight. Mind you, the anniversary was in January, but schedules just got impossible with our traveling and their busy schedules, so we figure, at least we got the dinner in the same year. LOL

So sorry Marianne had complications but at the same time, glad they kept her in case it was serious. I'm sure she will be glad to go home.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow oh wow! That is splendid!


Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture of my entrelac jacket . I enjoyed learning entrelac think I might knit this again along with the hat and use the colour in the picture . Wasn't to keen on the sleeves so just knit them and the collar plain


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme, That is gorgeous. I haven't mastered entrelac yet, but it is on my list to do.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto from mee too! Hope your day is filled with happiness!


Lurker 2 said:


> One birthday- Machriste- dratted user-names- I've forgotten your given name !
> That aside:
> 
> *Happy Happy Day, Machriste*
> ...


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

11:45am and I am caught up. 

Sonja hope the days speed by so you can be done those pills. Your entrelac sweater is gorgeous.???? I have been to nervous to try entrelac.

Happy birthday Machriste all the best.???? ???? ???? ???? ???? 

I forgot what else I was going to comment on. 

Check in later.????


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

You are right, Julie, those sites and the beautiful knitting are so inspirational. Maybe I will work up my courage to try something new! The Kate Davies portfolio has such lovely pieces in fabulous yarms. Thank you for sharing the sites.


Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, April! I was hoping to inspire, not overwhelm! I love seeing the Shetland Isles in particular- they are so much of Scottish Knitting Heritage.
> Glad you will be trying the recipes though.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I am glad you could go and enjoy it, Julie. It all sounds very fun!


Lurker 2 said:


> The music was loud (that is a given) but everyone was happy, including the babies, most of the time. Food was plentiful, including some scrumptious mussels, wish I had picked up a few more! The dancing was mostly items- but two young ladies did a Samoan and a Tongan style dance that were quite superb. Will definitely be looking out for those two in future.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

That makes me want chicken and waffles! A Pennsylvania Dutch favorite...chicken or turkey pieces in a savory gravy, spooned over delicious waffles!


Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24:Thanks! I really recommend the waffles- I am working on a chicken stew recipe that I will be sharing.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Off to the Farmer's Market. Talk to you later. DIL starts her new job soon. Having dinner together tonight to finally celebrate our 50th with them, so will find out when she starts tonight. Mind you, the anniversary was in January, but schedules just got impossible with our traveling and their busy schedules, so we figure, at least we got the dinner in the same year. LOL
> 
> So sorry Marianne had complications but at the same time, glad they kept her in case it was serious. I'm sure she will be glad to go home.


Hope you have a nice time at the farmers market and a fantastic time tonight with your family


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wow oh wow! That is splendid!


Thank you Gwen , I'm glad I learned


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Enjoy your dinner, Daralene . I am thinking if you accomplished 50 years, you deserve to celebrate the entire year!!!♡


Cashmeregma said:


> Off to the Farmer's Market. Talk to you later. DIL starts her new job soon. Having dinner together tonight to finally celebrate our 50th with them, so will find out when she starts tonight. Mind you, the anniversary was in January, but schedules just got impossible with our traveling and their busy schedules, so we figure, at least we got the dinner in the same year. LOL
> 
> So sorry Marianne had complications but at the same time, glad they kept her in case it was serious. I'm sure she will be glad to go home.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Swedenme, That is gorgeous. I haven't mastered entrelac yet, but it is on my list to do.


Thank you Daralene . It was on my todo list too


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns Marilyn! (Machriste)


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> 11:45am and I am caught up.
> 
> Sonja hope the days speed by so you can be done those pills. Your entrelac sweater is gorgeous.???? I have been to nervous to try entrelac.
> 
> ...


Thank you Mel . You should try its just like any other pattern once you get going . You are such a beautiful knitter and knit beautiful items I'm sure you will have no problem if you decide to try


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Hello All. Haven't been on much lately, have hardly read any of last weeks Tea Party so I thought I would hop in here before this weeks gets too far along. Thanks Julie for for being Sam's deputy, you've done a great job, and also thanks to Kate and Darowil as always. I know I've missed several birthdays, so to all you ladies who have been celebrating I hope you each had a wonderful day. Love and gentle hugs to all who are not feeling 100%, I hope you all start to feel better soon. Big hugs too for all of you who are looking after sick family members. I'm off now to try and read at least some of last weeks postings.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't think that's a slip????
> Unfortunately today it's only supposed to be 20 here, 12 right now & risk of rain, I hope it stays away as the Blueberry Fistival is all outdoors & due to repairs being done on the rink, no option t move indoors at all.
> 
> Sonja, your jacket is cute, I agree, like the plain sleeves better,
> ...


Surely it wasn't that cold in Britain though?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Think I might have meant 18C!(64F)


I was pretty sure that was what you meant!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, thank you so much for the recipes. Don't know how Sam does all the ones he does, but thank you for stepping up to the table and helping him and all of us. Love the knitting sites too.
> 
> Darowil and Kate, thank you for your summaries! Sam can enjoy his visit so much more knowing the three of you are helping.


Thank you Daralene- I was thinking of you the other day when I made Cabbage Steaks, well rubbed with garlic, in my case, been eating more Kale too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> You are right, Julie, those sites and the beautiful knitting are so inspirational. Maybe I will work up my courage to try something new! The Kate Davies portfolio has such lovely pieces in fabulous yarms. Thank you for sharing the sites.


 :sm24: I hope you do have the courage to branch out!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I am glad you could go and enjoy it, Julie. It all sounds very fun!


It was a good evening's entertainment! And now I need to be getting going for our 8a.m., start!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> That makes me want chicken and waffles! A Pennsylvania Dutch favorite...chicken or turkey pieces in a savory gravy, spooned over delicious waffles!


Sounds yummy, must try that!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Hello All. Haven't been on much lately, have hardly read any of last weeks Tea Party so I thought I would hop in here before this weeks gets too far along. Thanks Julie for for being Sam's deputy, you've done a great job, and also thanks to Kate and Darowil as always. I know I've missed several birthdays, so to all you ladies who have been celebrating I hope you each had a wonderful day. Love and gentle hugs to all who are not feeling 100%, I hope you all start to feel better soon. Big hugs too for all of you who are looking after sick family members. I'm off now to try and read at least some of last weeks postings.


Thank you Angela! Glad you liked what I put together- there's no way I would attempt to emulate what Sam gathers for us.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hope I don't offend anyone with this: these commercials were a big hit here a few years ago:






a demonstration of how our language differs- the punch word is quite accepted both here and in Australia.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture of my entrelac jacket . I enjoyed learning entrelac think I might knit this again along with the hat and use the colour in the picture . Wasn't to keen on the sleeves so just knit them and the collar plain


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sounds yummy, must try that!


Chicken or Turkey a la King is one of my favorite dishes - especially over savory biscuits (scones). That would taste good over waffles too.

Here waffles and chicken is fried chicken with waffles with syrup - surprisingly the fried, salty goes with the sweetness of the maple syrup and waffles.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Daralene- I was thinking of you the other day when I made Cabbage Steaks, well rubbed with garlic, in my case, been eating more Kale too.


Don't you have to worry about the kale with taking the blood thinners? Since DH has been on them, the visiting nurse says to even avoid broccoli and green beans. I think hbe's having a greens withdrawal as he loves his salads. At least the tomatoes are coming in good now from the garden so he's been eating those.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, thank you. I'll bet DS will be exhausted. I got tired just reading his work schedule. Though I've done that as nurse to get longer vacation.
Sonja, thank you Lomotil helped but I am not suppose to rely on it.
Mel, hope new meds help. It has been a hard 2 years for you love. Know we have your back, as Sam says.
Julie, hope you enjoyed dance. I get times when the world feels way too "peopley" and I crave alone time. But socializing is good too.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

yona said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Welcome to the KTP


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Chicken or Turkey a la King is one of my favorite dishes - especially over savory biscuits (scones). That would taste good over waffles too.
> 
> Here waffles and chicken is fried chicken with waffles with syrup - surprisingly the fried, salty goes with the sweetness of the maple syrup and waffles.


Like chocolate in stew perhaps?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy birthday Machriste. May your day be filled with many blessings and lots of fun.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Don't you have to worry about the kale with taking the blood thinners? Since DH has been on them, the visiting nurse says to even avoid broccoli and green beans. I think hbe's having a greens withdrawal as he loves his salads. At least the tomatoes are coming in good now from the garden so he's been eating those.


The short answer is 'yes', but I refuse to live life without my 'greens' - it is a matter of being consistent in the amount you eat, rather than only occasionally eating them. I accept that the INR has never stabilised.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, thank you. I'll bet DS will be exhausted. I got tired just reading his work schedule. Though I've done that as nurse to get longer vacation.
> Sonja, thank you Lomotil helped but I am not suppose to rely on it.
> Mel, hope new meds help. It has been a hard 2 years for you love. Know we have your back, as Sam says.
> Julie, hope you enjoyed dance. I get times when the world feels way too "peopley" and I crave alone time. But socializing is good too.


I did thanks Joy! I live a pretty solitary life- so socialising is a welcome change.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

yona said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Thank you yona


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning everyone. Been catching up from last week and now upto date on here.
As another one who has been through the dark hole of depression, I feel for you Mel sending warm hugs and pray the new meds help you.
Love the entrelac Sonja, did you know you can do it in crochet also? I'm going to give it a go again one day, it's such an interesting form to do.
I agree with you Sam getting old is definitely a pain in the butt, especially when our health doesn't play fair.
Thank you all re my child's pinafore dress, it's going really well now, nearly upto waist band and it's looking like it should do from pattern.
Super recipes Julie, love almond milk, definitely giving that a try. 
Breakfast awaits so better get off here and have it, TTFN.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> One birthday- Machriste- dratted user-names- I've forgotten your given name !
> That aside:
> 
> *Happy Happy Day, Machriste*
> ...


Happy birthday, Marilyn, hope you have a great day


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> There is one downside that I don't like . I'm getting a horrible taste in my mouth and I can't drink my coffee it just tastes disgusting. ????Joking aside I feel fine


Doesn't coffee always taste disgusting????? It does to me, I only drink,it if absolutely nothing else & then I have. To add lots of cream & sugar to gag it down????
I'm glad the med's aren't making you feel sick


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your good wishes on my depression lately. I have not gotten to the drug store yet so I have not started new meds. She said as soon as I do get them stop taking current pills and start those right away. 

I have cast on this afternoon for Bibi baby jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. 0-3 mth size I am using a peach color. Hoping 5o have enough for entire sweater but just in case 8 have found some white to use as well. I am loving the way the pattern is on the sleeves. Done one and on a holder and doing second one now. Then will do the body. 

Have a good afternoon everyone and I will be back later. 5:30pm and I need to get making supper.

Looks pink but is peach


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Like chocolate in stew perhaps?


Hmmmm. Have never had chocolate in stew.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The short answer is 'yes', but I refuse to live life without my 'greens' - it is a matter of being consistent in the amount you eat, rather than only occasionally eating them. I accept that the INR has never stabilised.


I'm sure DH would feel the same way if he were given an Rx to be on this the rest of his life. Although, my DSIL is on Xarelto which doesn't require the INR tests and diet restrictions. He should be off the blood thinners as soon as he sees the doctor on 9/14.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Surely it wasn't that cold in Britain though?


Sorry, I goofed, didn't see the F???? Was thinking Celsius.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Daralene- I was thinking of you the other day when I made Cabbage Steaks, well rubbed with garlic, in my case, been eating more Kale too.


Doesn't the kale raise havoc with your INR? It's loaded with vitamin K which is the antidote for Coumadin

Edit I see you know that & have decided to eat a consistent amount. Here many people start eating all the fresh garden greens in summer & have it drop way down, have to increase their dosage for the summer month, then go back to the old dose when the garden stuff runs out. I could never go without al the fresh greens either.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Happy Saturday to all.
Thank you Julie for taking over for Sam.
Enjoyed the drawing, great talent.
Wow we sure have some talented knitters. Thank you for posting 

Have fun which I'm sure you are enjoying yourself.

Until later I hope everyone is feeling better.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hope I don't offend anyone with this: these commercials were a big hit here a few years ago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


????????????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone. Been catching up from last week and now upto date on here.
> As another one who has been through the dark hole of depression, I feel for you Mel sending warm hugs and pray the new meds help you.
> Love the entrelac Sonja, did you know you can do it in crochet also? I'm going to give it a go again one day, it's such an interesting form to do.
> I agree with you Sam getting old is definitely a pain in the butt, especially when our health doesn't play fair.
> ...


 Thank you Fan . Didn't know you could do it in crochet will have to go take a look at what it looks like


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Chicken or Turkey a la King is one of my favorite dishes - especially over savory biscuits (scones). That would taste good over waffles too.
> 
> Here waffles and chicken is fried chicken with waffles with syrup - surprisingly the fried, salty goes with the sweetness of the maple syrup and waffles.


I've never heard of that combination of foods.

I have had chicken stew that they made at the hospital where I worked, it was really good.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Thanks everyone for your good wishes on my depression lately. I have not gotten to the drug store yet so I have not started new meds. She said as soon as I do get them stop taking current pills and start those right away.
> 
> I have cast on this afternoon for Bibi baby jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. 0-3 mth size I am using a peach color. Hoping 5o have enough for entire sweater but just in case 8 have found some white to use as well. I am loving the way the pattern is on the sleeves. Done one and on a holder and doing second one now. Then will do the body.
> 
> ...


 That's looking good Mel , beautiful colour


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Don't you have to worry about the kale with taking the blood thinners? Since DH has been on them, the visiting nurse says to even avoid broccoli and green beans. I think hbe's having a greens withdrawal as he loves his salads. At least the tomatoes are coming in good now from the garden so he's been eating those.


All leafy greens are full of vitamin K which counteracts the blood thinners.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, love the peach color.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> wow, new tea party,
> sam enjoy yourself. i worked part of the day at the church and came in and did a load of rugs in the washing machine. after i got bj from work, i started on the riding mower and got our yard done, i had went around the fence except where all my morning glories have taken over the fence and poisoned the weeds, i don't weed eat. it was not to bad, but wanted it done as we are going to nashville Thurs.-till Monday and they are calling for rain in our area before that, so i don't want to have to buy billy goats to put in my yard when i return.
> i will have to go back and finish last wks tea party, i think i got to pg 70 or somewhere close.
> i am sure Marianne will feel so much better after the stint since the blockage was so much. Everyone take care.


Have fun on your trip to Nashville! I don't weed eat, either.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I will say good morning Julie as I'm yawning my head off and wondering if I should go to bed , took some more of them dreaded tablets and so far all I have is slight nausea ( touch wood )
> Went to sons today was a bit nervous as its the first time I was in charge as DIL was at school sorting out her classroom
> But son was more alert and with it today so everything went fine . He has a lovely physio who has really helped him , she has got him a few things that are helping him round the house and taught him how to manage his cough better , got him a new nebuliser that helps a lot . We were both wondering why the hospital didn't help him get all this sorted but decided not to get worked up over it , youngest came and we all watched a film well husband watched it with his eyes shut


I'm glad all went well when visiting your DS, and he is more alert. Physios can be such a great help! Great that she has been finding/getting him things to help him at home. Seems it goes that way here, also. Dr.s and Hospitals would rather charge you $ than help when it gets to this point, I think. I know hospice sure has been a great help getting what mom needs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That sounds like an ideal solution all round.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Julie thanks for getting the party started. It is so wonderful for you to fill in while Sam is on holiday.
> 
> I posted an update picture on last week's tea party but I will try to post it here as well.


As usual, Matthew just keeps getting better and better!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Every one here is very special to each of us. I am so glad that we can help each other out. Sam does deserve a wonderful holiday. Thanks for covering for him as well as for Kate and Darowil when they need the help as well.


Well said! Ditto from me.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, wonderful love the almond milk recipe. Thank you for helping Sam have well deserved vacay.
> Margerat and Kate thank you for summary.
> Sonja, glad therapist able to help DS, and husband more mobile. Hugs.
> In microscopic colitis flare and pretty weak. Just took 2 Lomotil. Don't usually resort to that but 16 trips to ladies room is a bit much. So happy my DD gave me name of doc who helped her. She then sent a client to him (she is a psychiatrist) and client no longer has microscopic colitis. That doc is retiring but have appt with ULAN therapist 9/11 in Pasadena.


Sending hugs, and prayers that you are soon feeling better.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Friday night finds me home until Sunday late afternoon. Have a weekend load that delivers Monday in Michigan almost all the way up. Haven't been up there for a while.
> 
> I finally got through last week's. I posted a couple comments. One was about using Flonase for allergies. Don't know if you can get it outside of the States. It's over the counter nasal spray. I use it when mine are acting up. Small towns also have crime. The town I went to high school at just had a man arrested for murdering a college student. He's under investigation in other similar casts. Diligence and awareness of ones surroundings is important anywhere.
> 
> ...


Glad you get to spend a bit of time at home. Yes, best to be aware of your/our surroundings at all times. Enjoy the run to upper Michigan. It sure is beautiful up there!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Just dropping in to say hello! Tomorrow is DD's first bridal shower. We are so excited. I just hope she has a nice turn-out. I've started working on her veil. I discovered two things. One, tulle is very slippery! Two, invisible thread is truly invisible! It drove me nuts yesterday! I also bought large eye beading needles, and I swear, there is not an eye on them! I'm hoping my DD can find it! It's pretty sad to get old!


First suggestion is to baste it in place with thread you can see. As for the large eye needle, does it look like it's just a piece of wire? If it does, try splitting it in the middle with your finger nails. If it is what I think it is, it doesn't have a traditional eye. It is actually 2 pieces of wire fused together at each end. The thread goes between the 2 pieces in the center. Or try putting the ends between thumb and finger, and squeezing to make it open. (making sure there isn't a sharp point, of course!)

Enjoy the shower!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mary Mishka looks exactly like the photos Sonja has posted, Wow!
> 
> Julie, thanks so much for stepping in for Sam &'for the interesting links you posted.
> 
> ...


Your DS will be exhausted! But the elk sure will taste good. Glad you had a nice time, and good food.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Julie thank you for starting this week's ktp.
> Blue is my favourite color and your shawl is a feast for my eyes????
> 
> Also thank you for the summaries ladies☺☺
> ...


Mel, the sweater and hat are your usual great work!

I'm glad you had a chance to talk to your Dr. and get some of your medication adjusted. I think she is right, and having had the chance to talk about everything going on will help greatly, along with the change in meds. Sending hugs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Mel, I am so glad that you had a good visit with the dr. I so hope the change in meds will be good for you. Bummer not being able to take Celebrex. It sure makes a difference for me. Have a good rest. TTYl


Celebrex never did anything for me, so I am glad it works for you! I can no longer take any of it. It kills my stomach. I am now using Volteren jell for my arthritis when I really need it. Expensive, but works.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture of my entrelac jacket . I enjoyed learning entrelac think I might knit this again along with the hat and use the colour in the picture . Wasn't to keen on the sleeves so just knit them and the collar plain


I like the way you did it, best!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Page 4 finished. It has been grumbling for a while now, and we are about to get hit with some heavy rain by the looks of radar. It is almost 7pm and is getting pretty dark for the time of day. I need to turn a light on to see in the living room. Dinner is almost ready. I am trying a recipe from facebook. It's 4 cups of chicken broth, 1 8 ounce package of cream cheese, 3 boxes of Mrs. T's mini pieroghi, 1 cup of shredded cheddar cheese, and a package of kielbasa sliced. Melt the cream cheese in the broth on low heat in a saucepan on the stove. Put the rest in a crockpot. When the cream cheese is melted into the broth, pour it over the other ingredients in the crockpot. I also cut a slab off of a head of cabbage, and sliced into short ribbons and put that in with it. Cook in crock pot on high for 4 hours, or low for 6-7 hours. Smells good. I will let you know how it tastes.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

The blueberry festival was a great sucess, the streets were packed There were a few spits of rain & some gusty wind but otherwise OK. By the time I came home most of the pies were gone so I think the rest will be gone by the time it's over,
DIL & friend had their food wagon there & were very busy, so I'm hoping they did very well,DS had to bring them more supplies several times. After the fiasco at the Reserve in July, they need a good day. Everyone who had food from them commented that the wait was well worth it as the food was so good. In addition to burgers & fries, they had home made chicken strips & home made soup. Both girls are very good cooks.
The only thing I bought was some beeswax to use to make more hand lotion bars.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is beautiful sonja - perfectly knit. anxious to see the next one you do. i keep thinking i will try entrelac but just haven't been brave enough. well done. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture of my entrelac jacket . I enjoyed learning entrelac think I might knit this again along with the hat and use the colour in the picture . Wasn't to keen on the sleeves so just knit them and the collar plain


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Fan . Didn't know you could do it in crochet will have to go take a look at what it looks like


Sonja, I just remembered the way I did it was with the Tunisian long hook, which is another good crafting method.
There's a guy named John on main forum who posts his amazing work with Tunisian.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you might look here for some interesting crochet ideas --- sam

http://www.lionbrand.com/featured-yarn?utm_source=bronto&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Image+-+24/7+Cotton:+20%25+Off&utm_content=5+Charities+that+Need+Your+Knit+%26+Crochet+Donations!&utm_campaign=WS+august+27&_bta_tid=17629694501054713425151947709451563807115799247502153201037683949307396&_bta_c=6xixlpu6mt4jj1zme6gj1chvxvpb7


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

talking of vikings - the woman sitting across the aisle from me on the plane out of chicago was doing "viking knitting". take a look. --- sam

http://www.instructables.com/id/Viking-weave-necklace-and-bracelet/



KateB said:


> This staying logged in is great!! Before I couldn't be bothered logging back in every time I went to add to the summary and so I didn't comment as much as I might have.....perhaps no bad thing?!! DH & I went out for brunch this morning and I had Eggs Benedict which was nice, but could have been warmer. We then had a wander through the Continental Market which is on the prom this week as part of our Viking Festival, but there were too many food smells for someone who had just had a large brunch! There is also a mock Viking Village down there too, but I've never been through it as it's quite expensive to go in - maybe when Luke's older I'll take him. We also have a permanent Viking exhibition here which I've only been to once when my cousin & her kids came to visit (and it was good.) It's ridiculous that you visit things like this in other places, but somehow don't do the tourist-thing in your own town.
> The sun is out here today and it may get up to about 18F later (yes, that is warm for us!) so I'm off to sit outside and knit on another Fish & Chip Baby top...number 16 if I don't count the one I tried to do in the round & then abandoned!
> Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> talking of vikings - the woman sitting across the aisle from me on the plane out of chicago was doing "viking knitting". take a look. --- sam
> 
> http://www.instructables.com/id/Viking-weave-necklace-and-bracelet/


That is neat. So glad you found a friendly person to visit with on the plane.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i will join in on wishing machriste a very happy birthday - hope it was special - did you blow out all your candles? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> One birthday- Machriste- dratted user-names- I've forgotten your given name !
> That aside:
> 
> *Happy Happy Day, Machriste*
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I need more hands and time than anything else (but that doesn't stop me looking at patterns!)...

We went on a group ride today, ten bikes in all (motorcycles out everywhere today). We knew some of the people and met the others. Bub says about 170 miles all told, though not all in one go. We stopped a few times and had lunch at one stop. They were going farther but we turned for home after lunch. As it was, I was ready to be home. That's my longest ride to date...I was tired! 

The sky is a bit rumbly here but we know that doesn't necessarily mean anything.

I've gotten my circle crochet jacket to the armholes now, hoping to get more done tomorrow.

Entrelac is like any other knitting in that we do it one stitch at a time. I enjoyed trying it and love the look.

Hugs and blessings to all!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so glad it is not any worse than what it has been - you can make up for the coffee aversion next week. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> There is one downside that I don't like . I'm getting a horrible taste in my mouth and I can't drink my coffee it just tastes disgusting. ????Joking aside I feel fine


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

And oops! Happy belated birthday to those I missed!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just popped in so I wouldn't get too far behind. Lovely knitting Mel; love the peach color. Sam the crochet links are appreciated and I loved the Viking knitted jewelry. Purchased from Annie's a class on crocheting ripples. Hope it helps me so I can do the circular starburst afghan. Looking forward to doing the class but am focusing on finishing the first crocheted striped afghan. Having fun doing it. Very relaxing; very repetitive.

TTYL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is not anywhere close to warm. very overcast today and cool - probably very close to the 64 degrees. --- sam



KateB said:


> Think I might have meant 18C!(64F)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they are the best - you bet. --- sam



oneapril said:


> That makes me want chicken and waffles! A Pennsylvania Dutch favorite...chicken or turkey pieces in a savory gravy, spooned over delicious waffles!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

glad you had a good time. i like it too when there are tons of good food. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> It was a good evening's entertainment! And now I need to be getting going for our 8a.m., start!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was very funny. thanks julie. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Hope I don't offend anyone with this: these commercials were a big hit here a few years ago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yona - i really like your avatar. we hope you had a good time with us and hope you will make us one of your regular stops whenever you are online. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - so don't be a stranger - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



yona said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

especially chocolate in chili. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Like chocolate in stew perhaps?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like your hook has been smoking hot to have that much done. anxious to see it finished as i am sure you do too. --- sam



Fan said:


> Good morning everyone. Been catching up from last week and now upto date on here.
> As another one who has been through the dark hole of depression, I feel for you Mel sending warm hugs and pray the new meds help you.
> Love the entrelac Sonja, did you know you can do it in crochet also? I'm going to give it a go again one day, it's such an interesting form to do.
> I agree with you Sam getting old is definitely a pain in the butt, especially when our health doesn't play fair.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely melody - beautiful work. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Thanks everyone for your good wishes on my depression lately. I have not gotten to the drug store yet so I have not started new meds. She said as soon as I do get them stop taking current pills and start those right away.
> 
> I have cast on this afternoon for Bibi baby jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. 0-3 mth size I am using a peach color. Hoping 5o have enough for entire sweater but just in case 8 have found some white to use as well. I am loving the way the pattern is on the sleeves. Done one and on a holder and doing second one now. Then will do the body.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

why was he on blood thinners now? --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I'm sure DH would feel the same way if he were given an Rx to be on this the rest of his life. Although, my DSIL is on Xarelto which doesn't require the INR tests and diet restrictions. He should be off the blood thinners as soon as he sees the doctor on 9/14.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you strawberry - hope you are feeling well and having a good day. always good to hear from you. --- sam



Strawberry4u said:


> Happy Saturday to all.
> Thank you Julie for taking over for Sam.
> Enjoyed the drawing, great talent.
> Wow we sure have some talented knitters. Thank you for posting
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you haven't lived until you have had waffles with yummy chicken gravy. very good. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never heard of that combination of foods.
> 
> I have had chicken stew that they made at the hospital where I worked, it was really good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone. Been catching up from last week and now upto date on here.
> As another one who has been through the dark hole of depression, I feel for you Mel sending warm hugs and pray the new meds help you.
> Love the entrelac Sonja, did you know you can do it in crochet also? I'm going to give it a go again one day, it's such an interesting form to do.
> I agree with you Sam getting old is definitely a pain in the butt, especially when our health doesn't play fair.
> ...


That is great Fan. You can also sweeten it with Honey. I should have mentioned the recipe comes from the Revive Cafe in the City.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Thanks everyone for your good wishes on my depression lately. I have not gotten to the drug store yet so I have not started new meds. She said as soon as I do get them stop taking current pills and start those right away.
> 
> I have cast on this afternoon for Bibi baby jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. 0-3 mth size I am using a peach color. Hoping 5o have enough for entire sweater but just in case 8 have found some white to use as well. I am loving the way the pattern is on the sleeves. Done one and on a holder and doing second one now. Then will do the body.
> 
> ...


Very pretty, Mel.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hmmmm. Have never had chocolate in stew.


I have a few Mexican recipes that include chocolate.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm sure DH would feel the same way if he were given an Rx to be on this the rest of his life. Although, my DSIL is on Xarelto which doesn't require the INR tests and diet restrictions. He should be off the blood thinners as soon as he sees the doctor on 9/14.


I have never heard of that one! 
Good that there will be an end to the treatment.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorry, I goofed, didn't see the F???? Was thinking Celsius.


 :sm24: I did wonder!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Doesn't the kale raise havoc with your INR? It's loaded with vitamin K which is the antidote for Coumadin
> 
> Edit I see you know that & have decided to eat a consistent amount. Here many people start eating all the fresh garden greens in summer & have it drop way down, have to increase their dosage for the summer month, then go back to the old dose when the garden stuff runs out. I could never go without al the fresh greens either.


It (the greens ) are a significant part of my diet. Life without them would be a real trial


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yummy - just sent heidi a copy. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Page 4 finished. It has been grumbling for a while now, and we are about to get hit with some heavy rain by the looks of radar. It is almost 7pm and is getting pretty dark for the time of day. I need to turn a light on to see in the living room. Dinner is almost ready. I am trying a recipe from facebook. It's 4 cups of chicken broth, 1 8 ounce package of cream cheese, 3 boxes of Mrs. T's mini pieroghi, 1 cup of shredded cheddar cheese, and a package of kielbasa sliced. Melt the cream cheese in the broth on low heat in a saucepan on the stove. Put the rest in a crockpot. When the cream cheese is melted into the broth, pour it over the other ingredients in the crockpot. I also cut a slab off of a head of cabbage, and sliced into short ribbons and put that in with it. Cook in crock pot on high for 4 hours, or low for 6-7 hours. Smells good. I will let you know how it tastes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Happy Saturday to all.
> Thank you Julie for taking over for Sam.
> Enjoyed the drawing, great talent.
> Wow we sure have some talented knitters. Thank you for posting
> ...


I was happy to help out, Sharon- it really gives one an insight into how much effort Sam puts in each week.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> glad you had a good time. i like it too when there are tons of good food. --- sam


Thanks.
There was a lot of people, but the food obviously went right round- there was masses of left over rice.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that was very funny. thanks julie. --- sam


Glad you liked it Sam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> especially chocolate in chili. --- sam


That is what I was thinking of, now you mention it.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm off to Elm this morning to oversee bagged lunches for our folks. Susan and Tim are there already serving/prepping biscuits and gravy fund-raiser. Later we will go to a church picnic so I need to finish 2 banana cream pies in Tim's favorite flavors--not banana or vanilla creams.

Have a great time together today, y'all. 

I keep feeling that I've gained an hour somehow this morning. Can't figure that one out.


Ohio Joy


I tried to send this post at 8:30am today and the page froze up on me. Just now went through.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Oh my gosh, Julie, my husband and I were both laughing out loud at that one! Thanks for the laugh!


Lurker 2 said:


> Hope I don't offend anyone with this: these commercials were a big hit here a few years ago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I'd be willing to try it, Rookie!


RookieRetiree said:


> Chicken or Turkey a la King is one of my favorite dishes - especially over savory biscuits (scones). That would taste good over waffles too.
> 
> Here waffles and chicken is fried chicken with waffles with syrup - surprisingly the fried, salty goes with the sweetness of the maple syrup and waffles.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Happy saturday everyone. Julie thank you for your nice opening for Sam. Waffles with yeast are something I'd love to try. I missed some of lat week's party and knew something was up with Marianne but did'n' know what. Marianne, hope you are feeling better soon!
> Sam I hope you have a wonderful time in Seattle and it's not too hot, that sounds unusual for that area.
> When I moved I lost my birthday list for all the grandchildren and for some have had to keep track by facebook. I really have to get better about remembering them. I have been working on it but still need much improvement. I'll have to figure out a system of having cards and gifts ready!
> Ohio Joy I left you a post on last week's tea party forgetting the new one had started about Tim. I just said I understand how hard it is to put negative things on a form about someone you love and see all their wonderful qualities and talents. I know many who know him see them. From all the things you've shared with us about Tim we certainly see what a wonderful, gifted man he is.
> I'd better get back to catching up then to a meeting at church. Love you all


Thank you, Noni, for the lovely words re Tim. You are so right about him.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Oh my gosh, Julie, my husband and I were both laughing out loud at that one! Thanks for the laugh!


 :sm24: They are a very popular brand of Ute too.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Happy birthday from me, too, Marilyn!


pacer said:


> Happy birthday Machriste. May your day be filled with many blessings and lots of fun.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Very pretty!


gagesmom said:


> Thanks everyone for your good wishes on my depression lately. I have not gotten to the drug store yet so I have not started new meds. She said as soon as I do get them stop taking current pills and start those right away.
> 
> I have cast on this afternoon for Bibi baby jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. 0-3 mth size I am using a peach color. Hoping 5o have enough for entire sweater but just in case 8 have found some white to use as well. I am loving the way the pattern is on the sleeves. Done one and on a holder and doing second one now. Then will do the body.
> 
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Enjoy your dinner, Daralene . I am thinking if you accomplished 50 years, you deserve to celebrate the entire year!!!♡


You are absolutely right, oneapril. I just can't believe that she is old enough to have been married that long. She must have been in grade school when that happened.

LOL

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Don't you have to worry about the kale with taking the blood thinners? Since DH has been on them, the visiting nurse says to even avoid broccoli and green beans. I think hbe's having a greens withdrawal as he loves his salads. At least the tomatoes are coming in good now from the garden so he's been eating those.


When it became expedient for me to take warfarin/coumadin, doctor warned me against leafy greens. When I explained that they were a regular part of our household diet, she said it was alright then and she would allow for it in my readings following blood draws.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hmmmm. Have never had chocolate in stew.


I put cocoa and cinnamon in chili whenever I make it, Jeanette. We really like the layers of flavors the final product has at serving time.

Ohio Joy


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Right!!?? She looks so young, our Daralene!


jheiens said:


> You are absolutely right, oneapril. I just can't believe that she is old enough to have been married that long. She must have been in grade school when that happened.
> 
> LOL
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, sounds easy and yummy. My kind of cooking.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Machriste, hope you have a wonderful birthday.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

A lazy day for me. I got all of the dirty dishes washed which was a few loads since the guys thought they should eat meals today. I am almost done with laundry. Did some cleaning around the house. Took Matthew to the bank. I casted on to make sleeves to a baby sweater and finished both of the sleeves tonight. I am trying out the new Wool-ease Tonal yarn. I am using a forest green color. The yarn is 80% acrylic and 20% wool. It is machine washable which is good for little kids knits. It is a chunky weight yarn and I am trying out a new pattern that calls for chunky weight yarn which is what the yarn is. It would make a beautiful cowl as well. Matthew went to the store with me tonight as I wanted more yarn and he wanted to select the matte and frame for the drawing of Mishka. 
The drawing will probably get finished tomorrow since Matthew is only doing the head. He is experimenting with this drawing. I just offer my opinion when Matthew is receptive of it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> One birthday- Machriste- dratted user-names- I've forgotten your given name !
> That aside:
> 
> *Happy Happy Day, Machriste*
> ...


Happy Birthday Marilyn!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Happy saturday everyone. Julie thank you for your nice opening for Sam. Waffles with yeast are something I'd love to try. I missed some of lat week's party and knew something was up with Marianne but did'n' know what. Marianne, hope you are feeling better soon!
> Sam I hope you have a wonderful time in Seattle and it's not too hot, that sounds unusual for that area.
> When I moved I lost my birthday list for all the grandchildren and for some have had to keep track by facebook. I really have to get better about remembering them. I have been working on it but still need much improvement. I'll have to figure out a system of having cards and gifts ready!
> Ohio Joy I left you a post on last week's tea party forgetting the new one had started about Tim. I just said I understand how hard it is to put negative things on a form about someone you love and see all their wonderful qualities and talents. I know many who know him see them. From all the things you've shared with us about Tim we certainly see what a wonderful, gifted man he is.
> I'd better get back to catching up then to a meeting at church. Love you all


Ask your kids for a list of birthdays/important dates, and tell them the list was misplaced. That way, you will be prepared without having to rely on Facebook.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24:Thanks! I really recommend the waffles- I am working on a chicken stew recipe that I will be sharing.


You are such a kind and giving person, Julie. I hope the young man appreciates your efforts. Thanks for sharing your modified recipes with us.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> There is one downside that I don't like . I'm getting a horrible taste in my mouth and I can't drink my coffee it just tastes disgusting. ????Joking aside I feel fine


There are some really strong antibiotics that will do that. :sm03: And it will take a few days after you finish the meds before it goes away. But it WILL go away. I am glad that you aren't having many other side effects.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> There will be no stopping you now. If you receive a gag in the post I'll deny all knowledge of it ????
> Although that's me calling the kettle black . I'm surprised no one has sent me a gag ????
> I agree about exhibition s being expensive . I've been to the Jorvik centre twice and both times I said its highway robbery . I feel sorry for young families now they will need back loans to take children on trips
> Brother and sister used to take home certain items when visiting here as Sweden used to be expensive now they say here is more expensive


No gags are allowed here! Love hearing from you both. I am almost always logged in. Only when there is some kind of update am I logged out.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Think I might have meant 18C!(64F)


I was hoping so!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Welcome to the KTP


Yona, welcome from me, also.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I did thanks Joy! I live a pretty solitary life- so socialising is a welcome change.


I'm glad you enjoyed the evening!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The blueberry festival was a great sucess, the streets were packed There were a few spits of rain & some gusty wind but otherwise OK. By the time I came home most of the pies were gone so I think the rest will be gone by the time it's over,
> DIL & friend had their food wagon there & were very busy, so I'm hoping they did very well,DS had to bring them more supplies several times. After the fiasco at the Reserve in July, they need a good day. Everyone who had food from them commented that the wait was well worth it as the food was so good. In addition to burgers & fries, they had home made chicken strips & home made soup. Both girls are very good cooks.
> The only thing I bought was some beeswax to use to make more hand lotion bars.


I was wondering how the day went. Glad it was a success, especially for your DDIL. Sounds like the pies were also a big hit!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> talking of vikings - the woman sitting across the aisle from me on the plane out of chicago was doing "viking knitting". take a look. --- sam
> 
> http://www.instructables.com/id/Viking-weave-necklace-and-bracelet/


Ive done a bit of Viking knitting, but not much. It is pretty when finished. I'm surprised that she was allowed to take it on the plane, though.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> yummy - just sent heidi a copy. --- sam


Here is the link for it.

http://recipegartyumy.blogspot.com/2016/06/crockpot-pierogi-casserole-with-kielbasa.html?m=1


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, sounds easy and yummy. My kind of cooking.


It was very easy. But it makes a LOT! We have enough left for at least one more meal. I should have warmed the broth and cream cheese longer, so they blended better, though. And I won't use quite as much cheese next time. I haven't decided which cheese I will cut back on, though. Probably the cream cheese. And will add more kielbasa, unless I only make half the recipe.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> A lazy day for me. I got all of the dirty dishes washed which was a few loads since the guys thought they should eat meals today. I am almost done with laundry. Did some cleaning around the house. Took Matthew to the bank. I casted on to make sleeves to a baby sweater and finished both of the sleeves tonight. I am trying out the new Wool-ease Tonal yarn. I am using a forest green color. The yarn is 80% acrylic and 20% wool. It is machine washable which is good for little kids knits. It is a chunky weight yarn and I am trying out a new pattern that calls for chunky weight yarn which is what the yarn is. It would make a beautiful cowl as well. Matthew went to the store with me tonight as I wanted more yarn and he wanted to select the matte and frame for the drawing of Mishka.
> The drawing will probably get finished tomorrow since Matthew is only doing the head. He is experimenting with this drawing. I just offer my opinion when Matthew is receptive of it.


I went to Micheal's this morning. They had a lot of the Wool-ease Tonal. I really liked the colors they had. I was a good girl and did not buy any yarn, though. I did, however, buy more rubber stamp/ scrap booking supplies! Didn't need any more of that either. :sm12: I did use 2 coupons. One was a 40% off one regular price item, a book about coloring with alcohol based ink markers, which I have trouble doing. It has a CD with it, so that will be good. And then the 20% off total purchase, including sale items, but not including the instruction book. For everything I bought, I only paid $32!!! If I had not had the coupons, it would have cost me at least double that. Probably more. I have not gone back and looked at the receipt to see how much I actually saved.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> As all of us regular Tea Party goers are aware Sam is holidaying in Seattle for a couple of weeks. I volunteered to start us off while he is away. However there is no way that I am able to come up with the multiplicity of recipes that Sam gives us each week- I don't want to clutter my inbox to that extent!!!! I do have a few ideas I would like to share, however.
> In recent weeks I have set myself the challenge of cooking for a young Korean Missionary who is dairy intolerant. One of the first things I tried was adapting my waffle recipe. I like waffles raised with yeast because one can still make a good waffle a few hours after first mixing the batch.
> *Waffles*
> 8 oz wheat flour (I normally have only bread flour or wholemeal- I used the bread flour)
> ...


Hi Julie! Thank you for starting us out while Sam is on holiday. 
I hope that everyone is doing well or on the way to doing well.
Sonja, glad to hear that DS1 has a good physio that is helping to get things sorted, it's really good that you will be able to go be with him on the days his wife is working.
Hoping that I'll read that we've had a positive update on Marianne and that she's been dispatched home to a great recovery. 
I know there was something else I was going to comment on but my mind is mush today. 
Oh, Mel, I hope you are feeling more yourself each day. 
Christopher's ex, Kerry that went back to Texas has come back here, she's not moving in with Christopher though so that's good, I hope the best for her, she and Christopher just are not a good match. 
Well, I'm trying to get caught up but I think I'm going to go to bed and try to get caught up in the morning while David goes fishing. 
Sweet dreams all!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Julie thanks for getting the party started. It is so wonderful for you to fill in while Sam is on holiday.
> 
> I posted an update picture on last week's tea party but I will try to post it here as well.


Beautifully done, Matthew!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> You are such a kind and giving person, Julie. I hope the young man appreciates your efforts. Thanks for sharing your modified recipes with us.


Thank you Tami, don't always feel it. The young lady is most appreciative!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm glad you enjoyed the evening!


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Julie! Thank you for starting us out while Sam is on holiday.
> I hope that everyone is doing well or on the way to doing well.
> Sonja, glad to hear that DS1 has a good physio that is helping to get things sorted, it's really good that you will be able to go be with him on the days his wife is working.
> Hoping that I'll read that we've had a positive update on Marianne and that she's been dispatched home to a great recovery.
> ...


Hi Kaye Jo! Hoping you are sleeping soundly.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> I like the way you did it, best!


Thank you Tami


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The blueberry festival was a great sucess, the streets were packed There were a few spits of rain & some gusty wind but otherwise OK. By the time I came home most of the pies were gone so I think the rest will be gone by the time it's over,
> DIL & friend had their food wagon there & were very busy, so I'm hoping they did very well,DS had to bring them more supplies several times. After the fiasco at the Reserve in July, they need a good day. Everyone who had food from them commented that the wait was well worth it as the food was so good. In addition to burgers & fries, they had home made chicken strips & home made soup. Both girls are very good cooks.
> The only thing I bought was some beeswax to use to make more hand lotion bars.


Glad the rain did not appear and that the festival was a great success hope everyone did really well and made lots of money


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> that is beautiful sonja - perfectly knit. anxious to see the next one you do. i keep thinking i will try entrelac but just haven't been brave enough. well done. --- sam


Thank you Sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Sonja, I just remembered the way I did it was with the Tunisian long hook, which is another good crafting method.
> There's a guy named John on main forum who posts his amazing work with Tunisian.


I know who you mean I always admire his and Margaret s work both of them make beautiful items


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> I'm off to Elm this morning to oversee bagged lunches for our folks. Susan and Tim are there already serving/prepping biscuits and gravy fund-raiser. Later we will go to a church picnic so I need to finish 2 banana cream pies in Tim's favorite flavors--not banana or vanilla creams.
> 
> Have a great time together today, y'all.
> 
> ...


Hope you have a lovely time at the picnic Joy 
Did the lady who cooked come back to the elm ? Or hopefully you found someone else


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I see you are logged off, Cathy, I guess you are having another early night.


I did! I have been really tired at night.... not sleeping as good as I used to for some reason.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> One birthday- Machriste- dratted user-names- I've forgotten your given name !
> That aside:
> 
> *Happy Happy Day, Machriste*
> ...


Happy Birthday from me! :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Page 4 finished. It has been grumbling for a while now, and we are about to get hit with some heavy rain by the looks of radar. It is almost 7pm and is getting pretty dark for the time of day. I need to turn a light on to see in the living room. Dinner is almost ready. I am trying a recipe from facebook. It's 4 cups of chicken broth, 1 8 ounce package of cream cheese, 3 boxes of Mrs. T's mini pieroghi, 1 cup of shredded cheddar cheese, and a package of kielbasa sliced. Melt the cream cheese in the broth on low heat in a saucepan on the stove. Put the rest in a crockpot. When the cream cheese is melted into the broth, pour it over the other ingredients in the crockpot. I also cut a slab off of a head of cabbage, and sliced into short ribbons and put that in with it. Cook in crock pot on high for 4 hours, or low for 6-7 hours. Smells good. I will let you know how it tastes.


Has the recipe got a name?...Edit - Thanks!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> This staying logged in is great!! Before I couldn't be bothered logging back in every time I went to add to the summary and so I didn't comment as much as I might have.....perhaps no bad thing?!! DH & I went out for brunch this morning and I had Eggs Benedict which was nice, but could have been warmer. We then had a wander through the Continental Market which is on the prom this week as part of our Viking Festival, but there were too many food smells for someone who had just had a large brunch! There is also a mock Viking Village down there too, but I've never been through it as it's quite expensive to go in - maybe when Luke's older I'll take him. We also have a permanent Viking exhibition here which I've only been to once when my cousin & her kids came to visit (and it was good.) It's ridiculous that you visit things like this in other places, but somehow don't do the tourist-thing in your own town.
> The sun is out here today and it may get up to about 18F later (yes, that is warm for us!) so I'm off to sit outside and knit on another Fish & Chip Baby top...number 16 if I don't count the one I tried to do in the round & then abandoned!
> Hope everyone has a good day.


And I've stopped being logged in at least on my phone! And as email notifications stopped for some reason I had to log in just to read the TP. 
OUR WiFi Is NOT WORKING- need to sit almost on it to get it to work so not coming on as often. And on top of that gave a migraine. But long time since the last so can't complain. And now I see a number of words have been capitalisef and I'm on my phone. Only thing that Internet works on in this room. Harder for me to exit you need to put up with it!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you have a lovely time at the picnic Joy
> Did the lady who cooked come back to the elm ? Or hopefully you found someone else


We had a good evening at the picnic, Sonja. Thanks.

My cook has not communicated with me since the day she left early and in a snit. I have heard that she is out of the area from others who see her posts on FB. And, no, I have not found anyone who is available every day. One of the WEP workers has stepped in quite competently, but she has a part-time position at her local high school and works there 3 days a week. If we could afford to pay her at least the amount she receives from the school district for each week's work, she would come to us and gladly. unfortunately for both of us, we are still working on obtaining grant monies.

On a brighter note, we have received a grant from Lowe's (an American chain of home repair/refurbishing goods) for a newly updated and repaired kitchen. That work will be done over 17/18 September. Another firm has stepped in to provide a commercial sink faucet set for the stainless steel sink/counter unit we currently have. That item alone is $750 retail price!

We will begin taking new WEP/community service workers in September. A number of our steady workers have moved on to employed status or have taken themselves off on vacation over the summer and have not been in to do the jobs they did formerly. It had been a bit of a stretch to keep things up to health code the last couple of months, being so short-handed.

Off the get ready for church and Bible study. Hope to get back later on today.

Best wishes to you all.

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Think I might have meant 18C!(64F)


I didn't notice- and was very puzzled by Julie being surprised at it bring warm!
We had 21.7 today and it still felt warm when I was outside round 7.30 pm. I told David it felt like summer was coming than I did say maybe Spring.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hope I don't offend anyone with this: these commercials were a big hit here a few years ago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They were great ads. Even my mother who doesn't like swearing liked these ones it is such an innocous swear word here.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Don't you have to worry about the kale with taking the blood thinners? Since DH has been on them, the visiting nurse says to even avoid broccoli and green beans. I think hbe's having a greens withdrawal as he loves his salads. At least the tomatoes are coming in good now from the garden so he's been eating those.


The other option is to have some- but a similar amount each day so the dose is adjusted around it.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Matthew, your drawing continues to be amazing; thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> why was he on blood thinners now? --- sam


Risk of blood clots as result of knee replacement. He had some pain under the knee and in the upper thigh and they did an ultrasound to rule out blood blots - thankfully, there were none, but put him on warfarin as a preventative. He will be on them until he sees the Dr. on 9/14.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have a few Mexican recipes that include chocolate.


I have had cayenne pepper in chocolate (a Mexican hot chocolate recipe) so the reverse would make sense, too. I've just never had it, but now will seek out a recipe and try it.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> One birthday- Machriste- dratted user-names- I've forgotten your given name !
> That aside:
> 
> *Happy Happy Day, Machriste*
> ...


Thank you , Julie you got it just right. Going out for brunch this am with daughters, DGS and SIL. Yesterday my sorority daughters lured me into the kitchen, sang happy birthday to me and had a cake and a lovely bouquet for me. Lots of hugs and a few tears on my part. Went to book club and got to play with Little Debbie, the kitty and Teemo, the bunny. So far I've had 3 birthday cakes! It's been quite fun!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> When it became expedient for me to take warfarin/coumadin, doctor warned me against leafy greens. When I explained that they were a regular part of our household diet, she said it was alright then and she would allow for it in my readings following blood draws.
> 
> Ohio Joy


It was the same for my DFIL - he ate quite a few leafy greens all year long, but especially when his garden was in full harvest. I like spinach and kale - DH isn't that keen on anything but regular lettuces and spinach; so not a lot of sacrifice on his part during this short time period. The nurse also mentioned mayonnaise and I have to look up that one.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I put cocoa and cinnamon in chili whenever I make it, Jeanette. We really like the layers of flavors the final product has at serving time.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I'm going to try that the next time I make chili.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> We had a good evening at the picnic, Sonja. Thanks.
> 
> My cook has not communicated with me since the day she left early and in a snit. I have heard that she is out of the area from others who see her posts on FB. And, no, I have not found anyone who is available every day. One of the WEP workers has stepped in quite competently, but she has a part-time position at her local high school and works there 3 days a week. If we could afford to pay her at least the amount she receives from the school district for each week's work, she would come to us and gladly. unfortunately for both of us, we are still working on obtaining grant monies.
> 
> ...


I hope the Lowes grant will also cover a good working stove and the ability to turn on the gas again.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

machriste said:


> Thank you , Julie you got it just right. Going out for brunch this am with daughters, DGS and SIL. Yesterday my sorority daughters lured me into the kitchen, sang happy birthday to me and had a cake and a lovely bouquet for me. Lots of hugs and a few tears on my part. Went to book club and got to play with Little Debbie, the kitty and Teemo, the bunny. So far I've had 3 birthday cakes! It's been quite fun!


Sounds like a wonderful way to celebrate your birthday. I love that the girls did something for you as well. I suspect that they are just arriving so that was nice for them to do during their busy time.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

machriste said:


> Thank you , Julie you got it just right. Going out for brunch this am with daughters, DGS and SIL. Yesterday my sorority daughters lured me into the kitchen, sang happy birthday to me and had a cake and a lovely bouquet for me. Lots of hugs and a few tears on my part. Went to book club and got to play with Little Debbie, the kitty and Teemo, the bunny. So far I've had 3 birthday cakes! It's been quite fun!


So glad you had a good birthday!!!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you all for the birthday wishes. And yes, Sam, I did blow out all the candles; fortunately there weren't 75! Only 4!!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jheiens said:


> We had a good evening at the picnic, Sonja. Thanks.
> 
> My cook has not communicated with me since the day she left early and in a snit. I have heard that she is out of the area from others who see her posts on FB. And, no, I have not found anyone who is available every day. One of the WEP workers has stepped in quite competently, but she has a part-time position at her local high school and works there 3 days a week. If we could afford to pay her at least the amount she receives from the school district for each week's work, she would come to us and gladly. unfortunately for both of us, we are still working on obtaining grant monies.
> 
> ...


I am so happy that you will be getting a better kitchen soon. May the blessings continue to come your way to help these people. I hope the blessings you received at KAP will be helpful as well.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

machriste said:


> Thank you all for the birthday wishes. And yes, Sam, I did blow out all the candles; fortunately there weren't 75! Only 4!!


My you are quite young. I would have thought that you were a bit over the age of 4. :sm09:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I know who you mean I always admire his and Margaret s work both of them make beautiful items


Margaret?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I did! I have been really tired at night.... not sleeping as good as I used to for some reason.


Hopefully a bit better tonight- I see again you are logged out at approaching 11 p.m., I am starting to flag again, thank goodness.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> We had a good evening at the picnic, Sonja. Thanks.
> 
> My cook has not communicated with me since the day she left early and in a snit. I have heard that she is out of the area from others who see her posts on FB. And, no, I have not found anyone who is available every day. One of the WEP workers has stepped in quite competently, but she has a part-time position at her local high school and works there 3 days a week. If we could afford to pay her at least the amount she receives from the school district for each week's work, she would come to us and gladly. unfortunately for both of us, we are still working on obtaining grant monies.
> 
> ...


Hoping you do find a new Cook soon, Joy, and that the kitchen is all you may hope for.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I didn't notice- and was very puzzled by Julie being surprised at it bring warm!
> We had 21.7 today and it still felt warm when I was outside round 7.30 pm. I told David it felt like summer was coming than I did say maybe Spring.


If you were on your phone, I guess that is not so surprising.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> They were great ads. Even my mother who doesn't like swearing liked these ones it is such an innocous swear word here.


It has been cleared, here, because we have so many from other language groups who associate the word with insects, or so I seem to remember.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have had cayenne pepper in chocolate (a Mexican hot chocolate recipe) so the reverse would make sense, too. I've just never had it, but now will seek out a recipe and try it.


 :sm24: Do let us know your opinion of it, when you try it- I have only once, and I think I had only powdered cocoa.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Thank you , Julie you got it just right. Going out for brunch this am with daughters, DGS and SIL. Yesterday my sorority daughters lured me into the kitchen, sang happy birthday to me and had a cake and a lovely bouquet for me. Lots of hugs and a few tears on my part. Went to book club and got to play with Little Debbie, the kitty and Teemo, the bunny. So far I've had 3 birthday cakes! It's been quite fun!


I am so glad! 
My birthday has got so extended, that I still have nothing but the video from Bronwen. I did think she might have pulled finger for my seventieth. Apparently she is knitting socks for her father. Grrrr.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Thank you all for the birthday wishes. And yes, Sam, I did blow out all the candles; fortunately there weren't 75! Only 4!!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> My you are quite young. I would have thought that you were a bit over the age of 4. :sm09:


 :sm24: Good one Mary!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Tami, don't always feel it. The young lady is most appreciative!


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Has the recipe got a name?...Edit - Thanks!


You are welcome. When I first posted the recipe, it was from memory, from having just put it together. I was on my phone and it wouldn't let me copy and paste the link. Had to wait until I was on the laptop.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> And I've stopped being logged in at least on my phone! And as email notifications stopped for some reason I had to log in just to read the TP.
> OUR WiFi Is NOT WORKING- need to sit almost on it to get it to work so not coming on as often. And on top of that gave a migraine. But long time since the last so can't complain. And now I see a number of words have been capitalisef and I'm on my phone. Only thing that Internet works on in this room. Harder for me to exit you need to put up with it!


Hope the migraine goes away quickly, and the Internet improves.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I hope the Lowes grant will also cover a good working stove and the ability to turn on the gas again.


 :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> And I've stopped being logged in at least on my phone! And as email notifications stopped for some reason I had to log in just to read the TP.
> OUR WiFi Is NOT WORKING- need to sit almost on it to get it to work so not coming on as often. And on top of that gave a migraine. But long time since the last so can't complain. And now I see a number of words have been capitalisef and I'm on my phone. Only thing that Internet works on in this room. Harder for me to exit you need to put up with it!


Hope your migraine is one by now.
Wifi can be a real pain when it's not working right


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm Glad you had a good time at the picnic.
Congratulations on getting the grants, hope there will be mre to come.



jheiens said:


> We had a good evening at the picnic, Sonja. Thanks.
> 
> My cook has not communicated with me since the day she left early and in a snit. I have heard that she is out of the area from others who see her posts on FB. And, no, I have not found anyone who is available every day. One of the WEP workers has stepped in quite competently, but she has a part-time position at her local high school and works there 3 days a week. If we could afford to pay her at least the amount she receives from the school district for each week's work, she would come to us and gladly. unfortunately for both of us, we are still working on obtaining grant monies.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I didn't notice- and was very puzzled by Julie being surprised at it bring warm!
> We had 21.7 today and it still felt warm when I was outside round 7.30 pm. I told David it felt like summer was coming than I did say maybe Spring.


We are only to have 13C/55F today & risk of frost tonight :sm06: So I guess I better get out & pick or cover some things today


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good morning from Georgia. DH fixed breakfast of bacon, cinnamon rolls, & cantalope. Yummy. He's now gone to pick up dog & puppy food. Alice is sure having a growth spurt and her appetite has increased. Will need to take her into the vet's for weighing and pick up her flea & heartworm preventive meds this next week. 

All the talk of waffles & chicken must say never had the combination and for whatever reason just does not appeal to me. Love waffles and also the fried chicken but just can't wrap my brain around the two together. Must be good as have heard it advertised at many places. Even the chicken a la king over waffles just sound weird to me. Oh well....maybe someday give it a try. 

TTYL

EDIT: Missed the post from Yoni a new arrival to the KTP. Welcome from me also!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Great links, Julie. Hugs and prayers for all who are sick.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Mishka!
Matthew tried a background shading that is light on one side and darker on the other side.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Margaret?


John posts pictures of his beautiful Tunisian crochet work . He also posts work done by Margaret which is also beautiful . I can't be sure but I think she is his wife


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We are only to have 13C/55F today & risk of frost tonight :sm06: So I guess I better get out & pick or cover some things today


Do I gather the frost could be a little early in the season?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

pacer said:


> Mishka!
> Matthew tried a background shading that is light on one side and darker on the other side.


Brilliant! His work has come on in leaps and bounds :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Great links, Julie. Hugs and prayers for all who are sick.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: Thanks Norma, glad you looked it up!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> John posts pictures of his beautiful Tunisian crochet work . He also posts work done by Margaret which is also beautiful . I can't be sure but I think she is his wife


Ah! I was confused- wondering if maybe you meant our Margaret, (darowil)?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning from Georgia. DH fixed breakfast of bacon, cinnamon rolls, & cantalope. Yummy. He's now gone to pick up dog & puppy food. Alice is sure having a growth spurt and her appetite has increased. Will need to take her into the vet's for weighing and pick up her flea & heartworm preventive meds this next week.
> 
> All the talk of waffles & chicken must say never had the combination and for whatever reason just does not appeal to me. Love waffles and also the fried chicken but just can't wrap my brain around the two together. Must be good as have heard it advertised at many places. Even the chicken a la king over waffles just sound weird to me. Oh well....maybe someday give it a try.
> 
> ...


I'm surprised you've never had it - I've thought of fried chicken and waffles as a southern thing. Yet, when I look up chicken and waffles on the internet - there are a huge number of restaurants around here who serve them. I've only had the dish once when we went to a place called White Fence Farm which advertised all the time on local TV. It's quite a distance from us, but we were driving nearby there for one of our trips and stopped in. It was the special of the day with hot cinnamon syrup and I must say that is was very very good. One of the places I looked up nearby had sweet potato waffles with the fried chicken. I've seen many recipes for potatoes and dressing made in the waffle oven and think that would work out great also...time to get the waffle iron out and do some experimenting.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Mishka!
> Matthew tried a background shading that is light on one side and darker on the other side.


She's looking right at me!!! Love it!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Mishka!
> Matthew tried a background shading that is light on one side and darker on the other side.


 :sm24:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> getting old is a pain in the butt. --- sam


BUTT.....it DOES beat the alternative!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> Mishka!
> Matthew tried a background shading that is light on one side and darker on the other side.


Mishka looks so life-like. Amazing job Mattthew.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> BUTT.....it DOES beat the alternative!


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so glad!
> My birthday has got so extended, that I still have nothing but the video from Bronwen. I did think she might have pulled finger for my seventieth. Apparently she is knitting socks for her father. Grrrr.


Not nice for you at all Julie. So sorry this has happened to you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We are only to have 13C/55F today & risk of frost tonight :sm06: So I guess I better get out & pick or cover some things today


Oh no, that is way too soon, but perhaps not too early for where you live??


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> The other option is to have some- but a similar amount each day so the dose is adjusted around it.


I think that is the healthiest way. My mom just wouldn't eat any greens as she was so worried about getting her reading perfect. I tried to explain she needed greens for her health and they would adjust her dosage and if she ate the same amount it would be ok, but she would not hear of it. Wish she had someone she would have listened to, like you, a nurse.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday Machriste!!! Have a special day.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> And I've stopped being logged in at least on my phone! And as email notifications stopped for some reason I had to log in just to read the TP.
> OUR WiFi Is NOT WORKING- need to sit almost on it to get it to work so not coming on as often. And on top of that gave a migraine. But long time since the last so can't complain. And now I see a number of words have been capitalisef and I'm on my phone. Only thing that Internet works on in this room. Harder for me to exit you need to put up with it!


Hope the migraine goes away quickly.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> They were great ads. Even my mother who doesn't like swearing liked these ones it is such an innocous swear word here.


Here too, although I remember my mother not being at all pleased when my then 2year old niece smiled nicely at her baby brother and said sweetly, "Stuart's a wee bugger!"


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hoping you do find a new Cook soon, Joy, and that the kitchen is all you may hope for.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> Mishka!
> Matthew tried a background shading that is light on one side and darker on the other side.


Lovely! :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> You are absolutely right, oneapril. I just can't believe that she is old enough to have been married that long. She must have been in grade school when that happened.
> 
> LOL
> 
> Ohio Joy


Oh my, thank you. I sure look my age today with a migraine and no make-up. Was actually 20 when I got married, so not grade school at all, but I truly thank you for the compliment. Nice to get it on a day when I feel so old.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm24:


hi All....remember me? I have really been missing for quite some time! Unbelievably, there have been days in a row where zI do not even open the computer! Very unlike me. Life has been full of all kinds of challenges. The BIG news is......I am officially a grandma! Naomi (pronounced Nah-o-me) was born during KAP....as those who were there are aware! A dramatic Saturday, for sure! After a speedy beginning to the labor, DDIL got to 9 cm really fast then just stymied. She eventually had a C-section early Sunday morning. The baby is thriving and really changing rapidly. DDIL is having a difficult recovery, though....she is now dealing with a bladder infection. She really has had more than her share! But DS is getting lots of hands on activity, which is all he wants to do right now. I'm not sure how long his paternity leave is, but he is really soaking it up! We have been able to get into Cleveland to see the beautiful bundle a few times. We are here until mid-September, so we will have more opportunities to see her. DDIL's mom left today, so they are on their own for the first time.....DS does tell us that Naomi's favorite time is 12M, 2AM, 4AM, 6AM, & 8AM. Otherwise she is perfectly happy to sleep the hours away!

KAP was loads of fun, as I am sure everyone who was there related. Lots of learning, chatting and eating went on. I hope to post some pictures soon.

Best to all....


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Right!!?? She looks so young, our Daralene!


Love you for that. Thank you so much.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> Mishka!
> Matthew tried a background shading that is light on one side and darker on the other side.


Wow! That's gorgeous


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> hi All....remember me? I have really been missing for quite some time! Unbelievably, there have been days in a row where zI do not even open the computer! Very unlike me. Life has been full of all kinds of challenges. The BIG news is......I am officially a grandma! Naomi (pronounced Nah-o-me) was born during KAP....as those who were there are aware! A dramatic Saturday, for sure! After a speedy beginning to the labor, DDIL got to 9 cm really fast then just stymied. She eventually had a C-section early Sunday morning. The baby is thriving and really changing rapidly. DDIL is having a difficult recovery, though....she is now dealing with a bladder infection. She really has had more than her share! But DS is getting lots of hands on activity, which is all he wants to do right now. I'm not sure how long his paternity leave is, but he is really soaking it up! We have been able to get into Cleveland to see the beautiful bundle a few times. We are here until mid-September, so we will have more opportunities to see her. DDIL's mom left today, so they are on their own for the first time.....DS does tell us that Naomi's favorite time is 12M, 2AM, 4AM, 6AM, & 8AM. Otherwise she is perfectly happy to sleep the hours away!
> 
> KAP was loads of fun, as I am sure everyone who was there related. Lots of learning, chatting and eating went on. I hope to post some pictures soon.
> 
> Best to all....


Congratulations. She is so beautiful!!!! Welcome to the Grandma's Club and what a wonderful club it is.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, I want to try that Viking knitting. Thank you.



So tired I have to get off and I'm not caught up. : :sm13:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Do I gather the frost could be a little early in the season?


We can get frost anytime after about Aug 15th but the last few years it's been Sept. Everything has been maturing early this year so people have been expecting an early winter. Sometimes it takes a frost to turn the weather around & it's been so wet & unsettled very few have any combining done so maybe that's what we need.
It's downright ugly out there today, windy & wet& a balmy 10C/50F, I wanted to to some stuff in the garden but I'm not going out in the wet. So far I've done nothing constructive????

I'm invited out to the neighbors for supper, she's having a group of neighbors in so it should be a good visit. Her DH went to school with Delbert but passed of a massive heart attack about 5 yrs ago


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

pacer said:


> Mishka!
> Matthew tried a background shading that is light on one side and darker on the other side.


Mathew you are so gifted with you drawing/sketching talent, you make so many people here on KTP very happy when we see your art work. Thank you for sharing with us.

Would love to own a dog like Miskha, unfortunately I would be like "Mary Poppins" up in the air trying to hold onto to her/him when we would be out for a walk. Ha!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow, am I ever out of it. I posted to Mel's topic about Show Us Your Blues, thinking I was in KTP as I just searched for her blue set in her postings and didn't realize it wasn't in KTP and wondering why it didn't go past page 15. Thought KP was down. I asked Julie about yarn on cones from listings she gave and now I know why it wasn't answered. LOL.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm surprised you've never had it - I've thought of fried chicken and waffles as a southern thing. Yet, when I look up chicken and waffles on the internet - there are a huge number of restaurants around here who serve them. I've only had the dish once when we went to a place called White Fence Farm which advertised all the time on local TV. It's quite a distance from us, but we were driving nearby there for one of our trips and stopped in. It was the special of the day with hot cinnamon syrup and I must say that is was very very good. One of the places I looked up nearby had sweet potato waffles with the fried chicken. I've seen many recipes for potatoes and dressing made in the waffle oven and think that would work out great also...time to get the waffle iron out and do some experimenting.


I've never heard of cooking anything in the waffle iron but regular waffles, sounds interesting. Do they use leftover mashed potatoes & sort of fry them in it?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi, Carol, good to hear from you. Congratulations on the birth of your gorgeous baby girl.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Machristi, lovely you had 3 birthday cakes. A tribute to what a loving, giving person you are.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Carol, congratulations on joining Grandma' club. Naomi is beautiful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm surprised you've never had it - I've thought of fried chicken and waffles as a southern thing. Yet, when I look up chicken and waffles on the internet - there are a huge number of restaurants around here who serve them. I've only had the dish once when we went to a place called White Fence Farm which advertised all the time on local TV. It's quite a distance from us, but we were driving nearby there for one of our trips and stopped in. It was the special of the day with hot cinnamon syrup and I must say that is was very very good. One of the places I looked up nearby had sweet potato waffles with the fried chicken. I've seen many recipes for potatoes and dressing made in the waffle oven and think that would work out great also...time to get the waffle iron out and do some experimenting.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: Let us know your results, would you please, Rookie!?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Not nice for you at all Julie. So sorry this has happened to you.


She was taken from me at twelve, a terrible age to lose a child- and she just loves her daddy- has forgiven him totally- claims I blame everything on others, instead of accepting responsibility for what happened - double grrrrr


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Congratulations. She is so beautiful!!!! Welcome to the Grandma's Club and what a wonderful club it is.


From me too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> hi All....remember me? I have really been missing for quite some time! Unbelievably, there have been days in a row where zI do not even open the computer! Very unlike me. Life has been full of all kinds of challenges. The BIG news is......I am officially a grandma! Naomi (pronounced Nah-o-me) was born during KAP....as those who were there are aware! A dramatic Saturday, for sure! After a speedy beginning to the labor, DDIL got to 9 cm really fast then just stymied. She eventually had a C-section early Sunday morning. The baby is thriving and really changing rapidly. DDIL is having a difficult recovery, though....she is now dealing with a bladder infection. She really has had more than her share! But DS is getting lots of hands on activity, which is all he wants to do right now. I'm not sure how long his paternity leave is, but he is really soaking it up! We have been able to get into Cleveland to see the beautiful bundle a few times. We are here until mid-September, so we will have more opportunities to see her. DDIL's mom left today, so they are on their own for the first time.....DS does tell us that Naomi's favorite time is 12M, 2AM, 4AM, 6AM, & 8AM. Otherwise she is perfectly happy to sleep the hours away!
> 
> KAP was loads of fun, as I am sure everyone who was there related. Lots of learning, chatting and eating went on. I hope to post some pictures soon.
> 
> Best to all....


How lovely- and how lucky you are- I never got to hold either of my two, and with Bronwen working I don't expect another...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We can get frost anytime after about Aug 15th but the last few years it's been Sept. Everything has been maturing early this year so people have been expecting an early winter. Sometimes it takes a frost to turn the weather around & it's been so wet & unsettled very few have any combining done so maybe that's what we need.
> It's downright ugly out there today, windy & wet& a balmy 10C/50F, I wanted to to some stuff in the garden but I'm not going out in the wet. So far I've done nothing constructive????
> 
> I'm invited out to the neighbors for supper, she's having a group of neighbors in so it should be a good visit. Her DH went to school with Delbert but passed of a massive heart attack about 5 yrs ago


Oh Bonnie! I am so glad my father encountered NZ troops in the war, not Canadian ones!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Mathew you are so gifted with you drawing/sketching talent, you make so many people here on KTP very happy when we see your art work. Thank you for sharing with us.
> 
> Would love to own a dog like Miskha, unfortunately I would be like "Mary Poppins" up in the air trying to hold onto to her/him when we would be out for a walk. Ha!


Mishka clones should work well in your climes, though, Lynnette!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi all. Thanks for the opening, Julie, and Darowil for the summary. Haven't been on since Friday because I had my second eye injection Friday afternoon. Was very sleepy yesterday so just took it easy. Will try to catch up but just wanted to drop in.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> hi All....remember me? I have really been missing for quite some time! Unbelievably, there have been days in a row where zI do not even open the computer! Very unlike me. Life has been full of all kinds of challenges. The BIG news is......I am officially a grandma! Naomi (pronounced Nah-o-me) was born during KAP....as those who were there are aware! A dramatic Saturday, for sure! After a speedy beginning to the labor, DDIL got to 9 cm really fast then just stymied. She eventually had a C-section early Sunday morning. The baby is thriving and really changing rapidly. DDIL is having a difficult recovery, though....she is now dealing with a bladder infection. She really has had more than her share! But DS is getting lots of hands on activity, which is all he wants to do right now. I'm not sure how long his paternity leave is, but he is really soaking it up! We have been able to get into Cleveland to see the beautiful bundle a few times. We are here until mid-September, so we will have more opportunities to see her. DDIL's mom left today, so they are on their own for the first time.....DS does tell us that Naomi's favorite time is 12M, 2AM, 4AM, 6AM, & 8AM. Otherwise she is perfectly happy to sleep the hours away!
> 
> KAP was loads of fun, as I am sure everyone who was there related. Lots of learning, chatting and eating went on. I hope to post some pictures soon.
> 
> Best to all....


Welcome back grandma!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never heard of cooking anything in the waffle iron but regular waffles, sounds interesting. Do they use leftover mashed potatoes & sort of fry them in it?


There are lots of recipes for it on Facebook.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> We had a good evening at the picnic, Sonja. Thanks.
> 
> My cook has not communicated with me since the day she left early and in a snit. I have heard that she is out of the area from others who see her posts on FB. And, no, I have not found anyone who is available every day. One of the WEP workers has stepped in quite competently, but she has a part-time position at her local high school and works there 3 days a week. If we could afford to pay her at least the amount she receives from the school district for each week's work, she would come to us and gladly. unfortunately for both of us, we are still working on obtaining grant monies.
> 
> ...


Glad you had a good time Joy and that you have someone else to help with the cooking shame that she can't do it full time 
The grant is very good news , a lovely new kitchen sounds wonderful


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Hi all. Thanks for the opening, Julie, and Darowil for the summary. Haven't been on since Friday because I had my second eye injection Friday afternoon. Was very sleepy yesterday so just took it easy. Will try to catch up but just wanted to drop in.


Thank you Liz! We seem to be getting more chatty again! Hope the eye is coming right.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

This is not for some of our Tea Party goers, so open only if you share my rather raunchy sense of humour:-


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Mishka!
> Matthew tried a background shading that is light on one side and darker on the other side.


That is fantastic Mathew . Mishka looks beautiful . I will have to give her a good brush to get her looking as good as your drawing as she is getting her winter fur now . Her fur is getting thicker and turning more grey and she will get more of a mask round her eyes . I think she looks more wolf like in winter . This morning she was really doing a good job of howling like a wolf too . For some reason if she hears sirens she just cannot resist joining in with long howls


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Great links, Julie. Hugs and prayers for all who are sick.


Hello Norma glad you could pop in ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cmaliza said:


> hi All....remember me? I have really been missing for quite some time! Unbelievably, there have been days in a row where zI do not even open the computer! Very unlike me. Life has been full of all kinds of challenges. The BIG news is......I am officially a grandma! Naomi (pronounced Nah-o-me) was born during KAP....as those who were there are aware! A dramatic Saturday, for sure! After a speedy beginning to the labor, DDIL got to 9 cm really fast then just stymied. She eventually had a C-section early Sunday morning. The baby is thriving and really changing rapidly. DDIL is having a difficult recovery, though....she is now dealing with a bladder infection. She really has had more than her share! But DS is getting lots of hands on activity, which is all he wants to do right now. I'm not sure how long his paternity leave is, but he is really soaking it up! We have been able to get into Cleveland to see the beautiful bundle a few times. We are here until mid-September, so we will have more opportunities to see her. DDIL's mom left today, so they are on their own for the first time.....DS does tell us that Naomi's favorite time is 12M, 2AM, 4AM, 6AM, & 8AM. Otherwise she is perfectly happy to sleep the
> KAP was loads of fun, as I am sure everyone who was there related. Lots of learning, chatting and eating went on. I hope to post some pictures soon.
> 
> Best to all....


Congratulations grandma your granddaughter is beautiful


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> talking of vikings - the woman sitting across the aisle from me on the plane out of chicago was doing "viking knitting". take a look. --- sam
> 
> http://www.instructables.com/id/Viking-weave-necklace-and-bracelet/


That is beautiful. Love the silver bracelet. Makes me feel very tempted to try but I've got more than enough going on at the moment. I can imagine shelling out money for all the gear and then never getting round to using it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kiwifrau said:


> Mathew you are so gifted with you drawing/sketching talent, you make so many people here on KTP very happy when we see your art work. Thank you for sharing with us.
> 
> Would love to own a dog like Miskha, unfortunately I would be like "Mary Poppins" up in the air trying to hold onto to her/him when we would be out for a walk. Ha!


If dog was anything like mishka you would be alright she either walks right next to me or behind as she is busy sniffing everything


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Hi all. Thanks for the opening, Julie, and Darowil for the summary. Haven't been on since Friday because I had my second eye injection Friday afternoon. Was very sleepy yesterday so just took it easy. Will try to catch up but just wanted to drop in.


Hope your eye is feeling better Liz


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Matthew! What a wonderful job on Mishka's portrait! Applause!

Carol, congratulations on becoming a grandmother. She's beautiful.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> especially chocolate in chili. --- sam


Now you're talking! :sm24: :sm24: :sm08: :sm08:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Would you believe I'm stuck on a shoe lace . I had a little yarn left after making baa-ble hat and cardigan . Yes I know very unusual for me ????So I decided to make a little pair of sneakers , had no problem till I got to the lace . I've tried 3 times now and each time to short ???? Off too walk the dog instead maybe I'll try again tomorrow

Edit I've give up on a knitted lace even though it's what I wanted just decided to do an easy crochet chain one


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> Mishka!
> Matthew tried a background shading that is light on one side and darker on the other side.


That is incredible. Having only seen photos of Mishka I would say that is a very true likeness. Well done Matthew, you are one very talented young man, I'm sure Sonja will love it.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> i will join in on wishing machriste a very happy birthday - hope it was special - did you blow out all your candles? --- sam


~~~And many more happy wishes from me, too!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> hi All....remember me? I have really been missing for quite some time! Unbelievably, there have been days in a row where zI do not even open the computer! Very unlike me. Life has been full of all kinds of challenges. The BIG news is......I am officially a grandma! Naomi (pronounced Nah-o-me) was born during KAP....as those who were there are aware! A dramatic Saturday, for sure! After a speedy beginning to the labor, DDIL got to 9 cm really fast then just stymied. She eventually had a C-section early Sunday morning. The baby is thriving and really changing rapidly. DDIL is having a difficult recovery, though....she is now dealing with a bladder infection. She really has had more than her share! But DS is getting lots of hands on activity, which is all he wants to do right now. I'm not sure how long his paternity leave is, but he is really soaking it up! We have been able to get into Cleveland to see the beautiful bundle a few times. We are here until mid-September, so we will have more opportunities to see her. DDIL's mom left today, so they are on their own for the first time.....DS does tell us that Naomi's favorite time is 12M, 2AM, 4AM, 6AM, & 8AM. Otherwise she is perfectly happy to sleep the hours away!
> 
> KAP was loads of fun, as I am sure everyone who was there related. Lots of learning, chatting and eating went on. I hope to post some pictures soon.
> 
> Best to all....


Congratulations Grandma Carol!! She is a real cutie with a beautiful name. Glad you're managing to get lots of cuddles in.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> That is fantastic Mathew . Mishka looks beautiful . I will have to give her a good brush to get her looking as good as your drawing as she is getting her winter fur now . Her fur is getting thicker and turning more grey and she will get more of a mask round her eyes . I think she looks more wolf like in winter . This morning she was really doing a good job of howling like a wolf too . For some reason if she hears sirens she just cannot resist joining in with long howls


Someone thought Mishka was a wolf which could best be explained as this is a picture of Mishka that you posted last winter. I am glad that you like it. We will take it to the printer tomorrow to have cards made then we will frame it.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Surely it wasn't that cold in Britain though?


Isn't it strange how we read what we think is there rather than what is .....Think the F should be C, never gets that low even in winter!
Sounds like you had a good time out at the dance; hope it wasn't too tiring!

Sonja, love the entrelac jacket, need to try this sometime, along with a lot of other techniques I'm 'stashing' eg brioche, double knitting etc etc). Hope you have no worse side effects from the antibiotics and soon get the good effects.

Kate, we love getting your posts so Sonja doesn't need to send (or have) a gag!! interesting pic of the Viking festival. You are not far from the sea then - unless your road is very long.

Machristie, many happy returns! Did you do anything special?

Angelam, good to hear from you.

Mel, hope your antidepressants work well. Many of us have struggled with bouts of 'black dog' and different things work for different people. Your knitting is amazing, both in speed and skill, and much admired by everyone.

Gwen, give my best wishes for a speedy recovery to Marilyn, and you look after yourself too. How is DD now she's back to routine after her European and Scottish jaunt?

Daralene, you sound as busy as ever, hope you're keeping well (how's the ankle?)and still doing wonders on the diet. Maybe we should both learn entrelac together, a sort of "entrelac along" ? I've often looked at wonderful things made in it but never tried it.

Matthews drawing of Mishka is brilliant.

We have a Bank Holiday here tomorrow, not sure if you get it in Scotland, Kate? There are two huge cruise ships (passengers get brought ashore in the ships tenders) expected here tomorrow, and there's a French Market on the pier. At present it is gently drizzling, which has come to be expected on all bank holidays! but tomorrow is forecast to be dry and in the low 20s C. DH was in Tel Aviv until Friday but then went to his parents as my FIL has just been diagnosed with Parkinson's, which we think he has had for some time. We are actually pleased with this!! as some of the worst symptoms can usually be controlled for some years, and he may be a lot more mobile. Fingers crossed, as he hasn't got his prescription yet, so we don't know how effective it will be, or how difficult it is to get the dosage right.

Sonja will have that gag ready to send to the Channel Islands now! So I'll say bye for now....


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> She's looking right at me!!! Love it!!


~~~I can almost see her breathing! Matthew has such a talent for capturing the animals' personas. :sm24:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I can almost see her breathing! Matthew has such a talent for capturing the animals' personas. :sm24:


Thanks. I know that you can affirm that his drawings look even better in person instead of pictures. I love that he wanted to experiment on this drawing. I can't wait to see it framed.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Hello everyone! Prayers continue for all! 
Sam - hope you're enjoying your trip! You know tea party is in very capable hands!
Julie - your shawl is ever so pretty! Thank you for the recipes too! Do hope you're feeling much better too! Glad you got out and sounded like you enjoyed it too! Thanks for the chuckles with commercials.
Marilyn - belated birthday greetings and sounded like it truly was a happy one!
Mary - I can't tell you how impressive Matthew's drawing is. It's almost like you could pet Mishka!
Sonja - Do hope you're not getting more side effects from medication. Your sweater was adorable!
Melody - do hope your spirits are better. It's something that happens all too often to so many. I just can't believe how quickly you make those beautiful baby outfits.
Tami - that recipe for the crock pot sounded delicious. Definitely will give it a try and share with my extended family.
Daralene - hope your ankle is better. Can't believe you've been married for 50 years - certainly don't look your age!
If I've missed anyone I apologize. Not been myself this past week. Dealing with bad back and neck. Have had issues with nasal woes and believe it's from gardeners all around me. I like to sit outside in the enclosure and with various plants and grasses being cut and assorted sprays wind up with a headache. Do hope weather is improving for all. Weather here for Florida for most of the up coming week could be quite wet and wild. I did get a date for gutters to be installed but won't be until the end of September. It's hurricane season here until the end of November. Not worried if there's a power outage as I've got the generator. Have been doing some cross stitching but haven't gotten much more done. Will take over to my extended family tomorrow as I have to sit with the dogs as Melissa and Jimmy have to go out. Their youngest husky doesn't like being left alone at all so "pup Nana" stays with her. Was going to go out for a ride with Jimmy this afternoon but too many dark clouds have rolled in. Feels like 103 outside right now.
I hope everyone has/had a wonderful weekend! Hugs to all!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hope I don't offend anyone with this: these commercials were a big hit here a few years ago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Couldn't imagine it on TV here although it's now regarded as rather a mild expletive nowadays. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Carol! Congratulations on becoming a grandma! She is so precious and the picture of you and her you can see your love for that little bundle!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Congratulations. She is so beautiful!!!! Welcome to the Grandma's Club and what a wonderful club it is.


~~~Thanks....I am SO excited! project plans galore!
Both DS & DDIL know several languages, so they hinted that they wanted some books in each of the languages. So.....why not have DH build them a bookcase? I made some decorations for it. It was a fun project.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hi, Carol, good to hear from you. Congratulations on the birth of your gorgeous baby girl.


~~~Thank you, Bonnie. We are thrilled!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Carol, congratulations on joining Grandma' club. Naomi is beautiful.


~~~Thank you, Sassafras! It is amazing how fast she has changed in just a few days!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Found 2 more cross stitch pieces I made years ago. The 1 with apples and quilt also had another graph. That graph was of a girl teddy bear in a pinafore and a boy teddy bear in a sweater both sitting on top of a wood dresser with apples and quilt pattern again. I made that for my brother's oldest daughter for when she married. Alas they're divorced and have no idea what happened to it. They both loved teddy bears but fell out of love for each other - shame. Home Sweet Home I made for my sister.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

KateB said:


> From me too!


~~~Thanks, Kate. My name will be Bibi (bee-bee). That is Swahili for grandma.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> How lovely- and how lucky you are- I never got to hold either of my two, and with Bronwen working I don't expect another...


~~~We do consider ourselves very lucky. Don't give up...maybe great grands will come your way?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Welcome back grandma!


~~~Thank you! I have missed being here, but have just been SO SO busy. Still busy, but you prodded me into getting on and at least telling my news! Thanks.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> There are lots of recipes for it on Facebook.


~~~There is at least one cookbook with all kinds of recipes. I tried it but I was not successful, so gave the whole shebang to my DD. She has been making all kinds of things in the waffle iron. I wanted to make brownies, but they did not come out well at all.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Congratulations grandma your granddaughter is beautiful


~~~Thank you, Swedemme!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Matthew! What a wonderful job on Mishka's portrait! Applause!
> 
> Carol, congratulations on becoming a grandmother. She's beautiful.


~~~Thank you! We are super happy!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

angelam said:


> Congratulations Grandma Carol!! She is a real cutie with a beautiful name. Glad you're managing to get lots of cuddles in.


~~~Thanks! You can never get enough! On the day she was born, all 4 grandparents were hanging out in their room. My DS had to set up a holding rotation....no one wanted to give her up!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks. I know that you can affirm that his drawings look even better in person instead of pictures. I love that he wanted to experiment on this drawing. I can't wait to see it framed.


~~~Oh yes! I love Matthew's drawings! It was impressive at KAP to see how many pieces he has done....and his display did not include all of his work. Absolutely fabulous!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Carol! Congratulations on becoming a grandma! She is so precious and the picture of you and her you can see your love for that little bundle!


~~~Thank you! Her cheeks are SO soft! Just can't get enough of her!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Good to see you here again Normaedern. How are you keeping?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Found 2 more cross stitch pieces I made years ago. The 1 with apples and quilt also had another graph. That graph was of a girl teddy bear in a pinafore and a boy teddy bear in a sweater both sitting on top of a wood dresser with apples and quilt pattern again. I made that for my brother's oldest daughter for when she married. Alas they're divorced and have no idea what happened to it. They both loved teddy bears but fell out of love for each other - shame. Home Sweet Home I made for my sister.


I may have had or still have the Teddy bear one, as it sounds very familiar! I enjoyed doing country scenes, particularly one designer named Paula... Vaughan, I think? I'll have to look her up when I'm on the computer. Love the apples.

Just took my sugar free cake out of the oven and got frosting on it. I'm trying the yellow cake mix this time. We know the chocolate is good.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Julie, I relate. I've only met one of my four yet, and she was nearly a year then. I miss all of them even so.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Progress so far....
Will catch up later on and comment


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> Isn't it strange how we read what we think is there rather than what is .....Think the F should be C, never gets that low even in winter!
> Sounds like you had a good time out at the dance; hope it wasn't too tiring!
> 
> Sonja, love the entrelac jacket, need to try this sometime, along with a lot of other techniques I'm 'stashing' eg brioche, double knitting etc etc). Hope you have no worse side effects from the antibiotics and soon get the good effects.
> ...


Should I knit one ????


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I may have had or still have the Teddy bear one, as it sounds very familiar! I enjoyed doing country scenes, particularly one designer named Paula... Vaughan, I think? I'll have to look her up when I'm on the computer. Love the apples.
> 
> Just took my sugar free cake out of the oven and got frosting on it. I'm trying the yellow cake mix this time. We know the chocolate is good.


Yes Paula Vaughan and have one of her books. What brand cake mix?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Yes Paula Vaughan and have one of her books. What brand cake mix?


It's Pillsbury, the only sugar free mix I can find here. There's also a brownie mix but we haven't tried it yet.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> hi All....remember me? I have really been missing for quite some time! Unbelievably, there have been days in a row where zI do not even open the computer! Very unlike me. Life has been full of all kinds of challenges. The BIG news is......I am officially a grandma! Naomi (pronounced Nah-o-me) was born during KAP....as those who were there are aware! A dramatic Saturday, for sure! After a speedy beginning to the labor, DDIL got to 9 cm really fast then just stymied. She eventually had a C-section early Sunday morning. The baby is thriving and really changing rapidly. DDIL is having a difficult recovery, though....she is now dealing with a bladder infection. She really has had more than her share! But DS is getting lots of hands on activity, which is all he wants to do right now. I'm not sure how long his paternity leave is, but he is really soaking it up! We have been able to get into Cleveland to see the beautiful bundle a few times. We are here until mid-September, so we will have more opportunities to see her. DDIL's mom left today, so they are on their own for the first time.....DS does tell us that Naomi's favorite time is 12M, 2AM, 4AM, 6AM, & 8AM. Otherwise she is perfectly happy to sleep the hours away!
> 
> KAP was loads of fun, as I am sure everyone who was there related. Lots of learning, chatting and eating went on. I hope to post some pictures soon.
> 
> Best to all....


She's beautiful. I'm so glad you were able to post a photo. Does she know that she has so many KP aunties and uncles?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never heard of cooking anything in the waffle iron but regular waffles, sounds interesting. Do they use leftover mashed potatoes & sort of fry them in it?


I've only tried reheating of turkey dressing in the waffle iron - it creates a crust on the entire surface which I love!! Here are some more:

http://greatist.com/eat/waffle-maker-recipes

We used to have a larger waffle iron that had plain grates on one side for paninni sandwiches and waffle grates on the reverse side. It was so large and a pain to keep clean so I've opted for a much smaller just waffle iron and use the griddle pan for sandwiches.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: Let us know your results, would you please, Rookie!?


I posted some recipes above ..I think that I could pretty easily make the corn fritters in the waffle iron? Don't you think so?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> She was taken from me at twelve, a terrible age to lose a child- and she just loves her daddy- has forgiven him totally- claims I blame everything on others, instead of accepting responsibility for what happened - double grrrrr


That's a terrible age for her to have lost her mother too (as she may see it). Not good for either one of you and so sad that this happened and so hard to undo.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Hi all. Thanks for the opening, Julie, and Darowil for the summary. Haven't been on since Friday because I had my second eye injection Friday afternoon. Was very sleepy yesterday so just took it easy. Will try to catch up but just wanted to drop in.


Good to see you. Hope the eye shot works well.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday Marilyn!! and Carol you have a beautiful granddaughter. I'm happy for you.

Sam what have you been doing on your Vaca? 

Have a great Sunday dear friends.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Would you believe I'm stuck on a shoe lace . I had a little yarn left after making baa-ble hat and cardigan . Yes I know very unusual for me ????So I decided to make a little pair of sneakers , had no problem till I got to the lace . I've tried 3 times now and each time to short ???? Off too walk the dog instead maybe I'll try again tomorrow
> 
> Edit I've give up on a knitted lace even though it's what I wanted just decided to do an easy crochet chain one


Were you doing an I-cord?


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Progress so far....
> Will catch up later on and comment


Thank you for keeping us on your progress. It looks beautiful and you do wonderful work. WTG


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Were you doing an I-cord?


No I was doing a cast on cast off one as I liked the way it is flat like a real lace but I kept getting to short so I've made 2 crochet chains . Finished now


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

TNS said:


> .........We have a Bank Holiday here tomorrow, not sure if you get it in Scotland, Kate? .....


We don't always have the same bank holidays as the rest of the UK, but tomorrow is a bank holiday here too. I only know because DH was ordering euros from the bank for our upcoming holiday to Spain and was told he'd get them on Tuesday as they were closed on Monday.....this was a hell of a long way to say "yes!"


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Should I knit one ????


Well, it would be rather different :sm04: :sm23: and not as painful to remove as the sticky tape used by all baddies on TV for that purpose....... :sm16:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Thanks....I am SO excited! project plans galore!
> Both DS & DDIL know several languages, so they hinted that they wanted some books in each of the languages. So.....why not have DH build them a bookcase? I made some decorations for it. It was a fun project.


That is wonderful and what a lovely keepsake for her!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> Thank you , Julie you got it just right. Going out for brunch this am with daughters, DGS and SIL. Yesterday my sorority daughters lured me into the kitchen, sang happy birthday to me and had a cake and a lovely bouquet for me. Lots of hugs and a few tears on my part. Went to book club and got to play with Little Debbie, the kitty and Teemo, the bunny. So far I've had 3 birthday cakes! It's been quite fun!


Glad you had a good birthday. Can't remember if I said Happy Birthday last night so I will say it now. Think my brain had shut down. And not much better now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> My you are quite young. I would have thought that you were a bit over the age of 4. :sm09:


Very advanced for her age she is.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Margaret?


Johns wife is Margaret and while he is playing around with his Tunisian crochet she is sitting there knitting.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We are only to have 13C/55F today & risk of frost tonight :sm06: So I guess I better get out & pick or cover some things today


Your summer and that is a cold winters day for us. And an exceptionally cold night. Like not even every winter. Only need to go 20 minutes into the hills to get frosts in winter most if not all nights.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Mishka!
> Matthew tried a background shading that is light on one side and darker on the other side.


She sure looks like her photos. Well done Matthew.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Here too, although I remember my mother not being at all pleased when my then 2year old niece smiled nicely at her baby brother and said sweetly, "Stuart's a wee bugger!"


You know we use that word here like that sometimes and it never registered! But I do see that it would give you a shock coming from a 2 year old.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Still not feeling very with it today.but normal to feel it for two days. Will see how I go as the day progresses as far as knitting tonight goes. Sounds like I will have the car which will help. Was much easier when it was a minutes walk away!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh my, thank you. I sure look my age today with a migraine and no make-up. Was actually 20 when I got married, so not grade school at all, but I truly thank you for the compliment. Nice to get it on a day when I feel so old.


Hope you are feeling better today but likely not either.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> hi All....remember me? I have really been missing for quite some time! Unbelievably, there have been days in a row where zI do not even open the computer! Very unlike me. Life has been full of all kinds of challenges. The BIG news is......I am officially a grandma! Naomi (pronounced Nah-o-me) was born during KAP....as those who were there are aware! A dramatic Saturday, for sure! After a speedy beginning to the labor, DDIL got to 9 cm really fast then just stymied. She eventually had a C-section early Sunday morning. The baby is thriving and really changing rapidly. DDIL is having a difficult recovery, though....she is now dealing with a bladder infection. She really has had more than her share! But DS is getting lots of hands on activity, which is all he wants to do right now. I'm not sure how long his paternity leave is, but he is really soaking it up! We have been able to get into Cleveland to see the beautiful bundle a few times. We are here until mid-September, so we will have more opportunities to see her. DDIL's mom left today, so they are on their own for the first time.....DS does tell us that Naomi's favorite time is 12M, 2AM, 4AM, 6AM, & 8AM. Otherwise she is perfectly happy to sleep the hours away!
> 
> KAP was loads of fun, as I am sure everyone who was there related. Lots of learning, chatting and eating went on. I hope to post some pictures soon.
> 
> Best to all....


Being a Grandmother is so special. Make the most of it while you near them. 
Sorry the new Mum is not well-makes it harder to enjoy and makes those awake times in the middle of the night so much more of a chore.
Lovely looking girl. Amazing how quickly they change isn't it?


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Mishka looks so life-like. Amazing job Mattthew.


Mishka is so realistic . What a beautiful job you have done, Matthew. You are a brilliant, talented artist.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Couldn't imagine it on TV here although it's now regarded as rather a mild expletive nowadays. :sm09: :sm09:


I do believe they had them in England ( maybe rest of UK as well) and had to pull them because of the outrage.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Hello everyone! Prayers continue for all!
> Sam - hope you're enjoying your trip! You know tea party is in very capable hands!
> Julie - your shawl is ever so pretty! Thank you for the recipes too! Do hope you're feeling much better too! Glad you got out and sounded like you enjoyed it too! Thanks for the chuckles with commercials.
> Marilyn - belated birthday greetings and sounded like it truly was a happy one!
> ...


.

Golly, they have a Husky in Florida???? Or was that just a throw away line? Poor dog not the right climate for one at all. 
I do hope you are coping in the heat- the East Coast sure gets some doozie weather systems- I guess it is with the Equatorial pull, and all that Ocean out east, plus the huge continent to the west.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Couldn't imagine it on TV here although it's now regarded as rather a mild expletive nowadays. :sm09: :sm09:


It is still an expletive here- but a very very mild one- because a lot of our immigrants associate it with insects.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Thanks....I am SO excited! project plans galore!
> Both DS & DDIL know several languages, so they hinted that they wanted some books in each of the languages. So.....why not have DH build them a bookcase? I made some decorations for it. It was a fun project.


I still have the bits and pieces you knitted when we had the mini KAP in Goulburn (Australia) (NSW)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Found 2 more cross stitch pieces I made years ago. The 1 with apples and quilt also had another graph. That graph was of a girl teddy bear in a pinafore and a boy teddy bear in a sweater both sitting on top of a wood dresser with apples and quilt pattern again. I made that for my brother's oldest daughter for when she married. Alas they're divorced and have no idea what happened to it. They both loved teddy bears but fell out of love for each other - shame. Home Sweet Home I made for my sister.


Absolutely beautiful work, Joan!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~We do consider ourselves very lucky. Don't give up...maybe great grands will come your way?


DGD is only 13 dear, not quite yet I hope!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and DGS is not yet 7 so a long way to go for him- besides he tells me his best girlfriend is his big sister, which is rather sweet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Oh yes! I love Matthew's drawings! It was impressive at KAP to see how many pieces he has done....and his display did not include all of his work. Absolutely fabulous!


I believe it is something to do with Autism that he has the ability to focus so incredibly on this task he has set himself. The ex almost definitely has Aspergers, but little point in going for a diagnosis with a 73 year old. It is all part of the same spectrum. Bronwen as a not yet 9 month old crawled out into the passage after her morning suckle and nappy change one morning at around 10, Miffy had put her new playcentre toy ready (I found that out many years later- that Miffy was setting her challenges as each month passed- my naughty 2 year old!) any way Bronwen played with it for hours- at least until 2 in the afternoon until she ran out of blocks, and her tower was almost hitting the floor.
Piaget would say that that was impossible. But I know it happened. Miffy and I had a wonderful time as our Bronwen played happily at last. The month prior she had learned only to do push-ups with her arms, and had the most frustrating month scooting backwards from what ever was her goal. Miffy and I were getting almost desperate rescuing her from under this and under that all that month.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Julie, I relate. I've only met one of my four yet, and she was nearly a year then. I miss all of them even so.


Isn't it awful when time/distance/cash intervenes? I must get brave enough to ask if we could skype- especially now that Bronwen's new salary (she started the new job this morning) ACCORDING TO HER FATHER (ooops hit caps lock) is way in excess of anything ever earned by her husband.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I posted some recipes above ..I think that I could pretty easily make the corn fritters in the waffle iron? Don't you think so?


Definitely- just a matter of getting the right degree of sloppy, and if they are too crumbly, an egg in the mix would bind it- but of course that renders it non-Vegan- but I don't think you have issues about that - do you?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No I was doing a cast on cast off one as I liked the way it is flat like a real lace but I kept getting to short so I've made 2 crochet chains . Finished now


You handled that just like I would.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

TNS, sorry to hear DFIL has Parkinson's. Hope medication can keep disease at bay for years.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> .
> 
> Golly, they have a Husky in Florida???? Or was that just a throw away line? Poor dog not the right climate for one at all.
> I do hope you are coping in the heat- the East Coast sure gets some doozie weather systems- I guess it is with the Equatorial pull, and all that Ocean out east, plus the huge continent to the west.


Yes they have 2 huskies. Funny but they love to lie in the sun. Everyone limits them to no more than 5 minutes. I'm on the west side of Florida so storms head up the gulf. Have no idea what this week will hold. The current depression will head from the east to west. I'm only 7 houses away from Melissa and Jimmy. They always check in and on me. Thanks for compliment on old cross stitch pieces. Do hope you're feeling better! Hugs!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Just popping
Ng in. Had a busy day, younger son and son in law came over for a short visit. Then I went to get some shopping, and dinner and the day is now done. The weather was warm and windy with some dark clouds. Hope it's nice tomorrow for those with bank holiday plans. My prayers for those needing them. All take care.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Definitely- just a matter of getting the right degree of sloppy, and if they are too crumbly, an egg in the mix would bind it- but of course that renders it non-Vegan- but I don't think you have issues about that - do you?


No, no issues with being vegan or not. I love corn fritters and think I'll see if I can make them in the waffle iron this week. Sure would use less oil and be less fat?


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Jimmy's son from a previous marriage is autistic. He's 24 and this past January is also bi-polar. It's hard on so many. They have an interview with a special needs community where Michael could live. It's been some soap opera since the beginning of the year.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's a terrible age for her to have lost her mother too (as she may see it). Not good for either one of you and so sad that this happened and so hard to undo.


She did a D*****d good job of replacing me with other mother figures- fell absolutely in love with her second foster family- I was lucky if I saw her once a year for a while- and the foster parents did not invite me over ever- I had to ask. Miffy was back with me within 18 months, and we had nearly 2 years on our own, while she sorted out what she wanted to do with her life. She went back to school eventually took singing amongst other subjects with a wonderful Contralto singer, she was more in the Mezzo range, and the old wooden framed piano I had managed to buy came into it's own she sight read _Fur Elise _ right through, because she was so fed up hearing me mangle it as I was tripping up over my fingers- trying to remember my scales- and counting up and down from middle 'C'. Miffy had been 15 when she insisted that be the solution- she needed out of the war zone- but the age difference was significant.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> She did a D*****d good job of replacing me with other mother figures- fell absolutely in love with her second foster family- I was lucky if I saw her once a year for a while- and the foster parents did not invite me over ever- I had to ask. Miffy was back with me within 18 months, and we had nearly 2 years on our own, while she sorted out what she wanted to do with her life. She went back to school eventually took singing amongst other subjects with a wonderful Contralto singer, she was more in the Mezzo range, and the old wooden framed piano I had managed to buy came into it's own she sight read _Fur Elise _ right through, because she was so fed up hearing me mangle it as I was tripping up over my fingers- trying to remember my scales- and counting up and down from middle 'C'. Miffy had been 15 when she insisted that be the solution- she needed out of the war zone- but the age difference was significant.


It's just a sad situation for everyone. I've often wished I'd learned to play the piano. I played the cornet for many years and could probably relearn to read music fairly easily - it's the finger placement, etc. that would take lots and lots of practice. DH's Mom was a music teacher and I regret now that I didn't ask her to teach me. She also played and taught accordion, but I never had the urge to learn that instrument.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Isn't it awful when time/distance/cash intervenes? I must get brave enough to ask if we could skype- especially now that Bronwen's new salary (she started the new job this morning) ACCORDING TO HER FATHER (ooops hit caps lock) is way in excess of anything ever earned by her husband.


Sending especially positive thoughts that this will happen.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's just a sad situation for everyone. I've often wished I'd learned to play the piano. I played the cornet for many years and could probably relearn to read music fairly easily - it's the finger placement, etc. that would take lots and lots of practice. DH's Mom was a music teacher and I regret now that I didn't ask her to teach me. She also played and taught accordion, but I never had the urge to learn that instrument.


I started on cornet and switched to clarinet. Loved it but have forgotten so much.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Hello everyone! Prayers continue for all!
> Sam - hope you're enjoying your trip! You know tea party is in very capable hands!
> Julie - your shawl is ever so pretty! Thank you for the recipes too! Do hope you're feeling much better too! Glad you got out and sounded like you enjoyed it too! Thanks for the chuckles with commercials.
> Marilyn - belated birthday greetings and sounded like it truly was a happy one!
> ...


Hope your back and neck issues are soon corrected, and your nose is better soon, also. And sure hope you dodge any severe weather.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Thanks....I am SO excited! project plans galore!
> Both DS & DDIL know several languages, so they hinted that they wanted some books in each of the languages. So.....why not have DH build them a bookcase? I made some decorations for it. It was a fun project.


Great job on the book case and decorations!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Found 2 more cross stitch pieces I made years ago. The 1 with apples and quilt also had another graph. That graph was of a girl teddy bear in a pinafore and a boy teddy bear in a sweater both sitting on top of a wood dresser with apples and quilt pattern again. I made that for my brother's oldest daughter for when she married. Alas they're divorced and have no idea what happened to it. They both loved teddy bears but fell out of love for each other - shame. Home Sweet Home I made for my sister.


Those are beautiful!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I hope the Lowes grant will also cover a good working stove and the ability to turn on the gas again.


Actually we will get 2 new electric ranges for the kitchen and a competent repair of the 2 spaces of broken ceramic tiles/slates in the floor, Jeanette. They will also refinish the cabinet fronts/doors of the existing upper cabinets and match the stain to the new cabinets--upper and lower ones. And also will repair the wall and ceiling where the previous operation removed the commercial venting system and left a huge hole which our guys managed to at least cover to keep the winter winds out of the kitchen and stop the blowing our of the lit gas burners on that stove.

Ohio Joy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Thank you! I have missed being here, but have just been SO SO busy. Still busy, but you prodded me into getting on and at least telling my news! Thanks.


 :sm09: Prod Prod. I didn't want to say anything, and steal your thunder! And I enjoyed seeing you Thursday.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Progress so far....
> Will catch up later on and comment


That is really beautiful and love the color too!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I hope the Lowes grant will also cover a good working stove and the ability to turn on the gas again.


In the getting the gas on situation, Pastor's wife told me that she was greatly troubled by that problem and indicated that she would see about getting it turned on, if not pay for a year's worth for the building. She has no idea yet of just how much that could be for all the sq. footage in the building that is in use!! That will be a major surprise for her and anyone she asks to help with it.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ah! I was confused- wondering if maybe you meant our Margaret, (darowil)?


Margaret is John's sister, if I remember correctly, and also does handwork but not necessarily designing patterns and items.

Ohio Joy

I see that I've been corrected. Sorry for the error.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS, would love to entrelac along with you. Can't believe I joined a mitten a month KAL and I'm way behind already. One would think mittens, hey, no problem, but then life happens and you aren't sitting knitting every day or you have to frog half the mitten. They will be starting the 2nd mitten next Saturday and I've only gotten 1/4 of the first one done.

Feeling much better thank you after lying around all day and doing nothing. I did make it to the Farmer's Market and thought I could distract myself enough but then was getting sick coming home. Let it go too far before taking the medicine. Now I feel human after sleeping away the day.

Darowil, think you had a migraine too. Hope you are feeling better already!!!! Usually I don't suffer as I take the mediation but didn't have it with me when I went out. I know it's not fun, so healing wishes to you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

mrsvette, thanks feeling much better. Thank you for the lovely compliment.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Thanks....I am SO excited! project plans galore!
> Both DS & DDIL know several languages, so they hinted that they wanted some books in each of the languages. So.....why not have DH build them a bookcase? I made some decorations for it. It was a fun project.


That is so great!! Just beautiful decorations and will be so special for your DGD. It's fun getting to say DGD to you. :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

mrsvette said:


> Found 2 more cross stitch pieces I made years ago. The 1 with apples and quilt also had another graph. That graph was of a girl teddy bear in a pinafore and a boy teddy bear in a sweater both sitting on top of a wood dresser with apples and quilt pattern again. I made that for my brother's oldest daughter for when she married. Alas they're divorced and have no idea what happened to it. They both loved teddy bears but fell out of love for each other - shame. Home Sweet Home I made for my sister.


Those are so lovely.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just finished 

Bibi baby jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry 

0-3 mth size


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just finished
> 
> Bibi baby jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry
> 
> 0-3 mth size


Your usual great work!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> She was taken from me at twelve, a terrible age to lose a child- and she just loves her daddy- has forgiven him totally- claims I blame everything on others, instead of accepting responsibility for what happened - double grrrrr


It isn't fair at all and it happened to my sister and to a good friend of hers also and it happened to my friend too. One can only hope that she realizes before it is too late that it is her father that drove you crazy. Guess you can't tell her what happened if she is saying you blame everything on others. Can't win if you do and can't win if you don't.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> How lovely- and how lucky you are- I never got to hold either of my two, and with Bronwen working I don't expect another...


Oh no. So sorry that happened too Julie. Guess you will just have to adopt some sweet couple having babies.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Hi all. Thanks for the opening, Julie, and Darowil for the summary. Haven't been on since Friday because I had my second eye injection Friday afternoon. Was very sleepy yesterday so just took it easy. Will try to catch up but just wanted to drop in.


Hope the shots are doing the trick and that you feel better today.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, what a sweet sweater.
Didn't do much but lay around all day. This is getting old.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

OH Joy, hope you find a chef soon and that some grant money comes through!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Mel, what a sweet sweater.
> Didn't do much but lay around all day. This is getting old.


We could have kept each other company along with Darowil, but I guess 3 ladies not wanting to visit, just lying there sleeping or moaning would not have been much fun. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kate, watching a special on islands and they covered the Hebrides/Outer Hebrides. A very special place, very rich in all sorts of sea life and island birds. Also, evidence of people living there thousands of years ago. Apparently the water from the Gulf Stream and water from the Arctic mix and makes for great feeding for sea life and also very stormy waters. So interesting and it puts a whole new perspective on flying over those islands on my way to Scotland. They said there is still one farmer who takes his cows out to the islands for one season and back to the mainland when the season changes. They have to swim back and forth. Absolutely amazing bird life there, even puffins along with Golden Eagles and other types. What an interesting country you have.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

See you tomorrow. Off to watch Septembers of Shiraz about a Jewish diamond merchant & his family living in Iran at the time the new very conservative religious faction took over.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> We could have kept each other company along with Darowil, but I guess 3 ladies not wanting to visit, just lying there sleeping or moaning would not have been much fun. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


But possibly rather interesting/amusing for an observer, perhaps?

Ohio Joy


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jheiens said:


> Actually we will get 2 new electric ranges for the kitchen and a competent repair of the 2 spaces of broken ceramic tiles/slates in the floor, Jeanette. They will also refinish the cabinet fronts/doors of the existing upper cabinets and match the stain to the new cabinets--upper and lower ones. And also will repair the wall and ceiling where the previous operation removed the commercial venting system and left a huge hole which our guys managed to at least cover to keep the winter winds out of the kitchen and stop the blowing our of the lit gas burners on that stove.
> 
> Ohio Joy


What a wonderful gift for Elm. It will be nice to have it done before winter arrives. I hope more of the community will see what is being done at Elm and want to help out as well. Continue to talk it up as well as letting the people who enter those doors know how valuable each person truly is.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jheiens said:


> In the getting the gas on situation, Pastor's wife told me that she was greatly troubled by that problem and indicated that she would see about getting it turned on, if not pay for a year's worth for the building. She has no idea yet of just how much that could be for all the sq. footage in the building that is in use!! That will be a major surprise for her and anyone she asks to help with it.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Creative and caring people can get things done. Let's pray that it can be done for the well being of all the people who enter those doors.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> But possibly rather interesting/amusing for an observer, perhaps?
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :sm23: :sm23: :

Are you volunteering?? At least someone could try and get us laughing if we had a 4th. :sm23: :sm23:

Glad to hear the good news about some things getting fixed!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Actually we will get 2 new electric ranges for the kitchen and a competent repair of the 2 spaces of broken ceramic tiles/slates in the floor, Jeanette. They will also refinish the cabinet fronts/doors of the existing upper cabinets and match the stain to the new cabinets--upper and lower ones. And also will repair the wall and ceiling where the previous operation removed the commercial venting system and left a huge hole which our guys managed to at least cover to keep the winter winds out of the kitchen and stop the blowing our of the lit gas burners on that stove.
> 
> Ohio Joy


That's awesome news.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I found my question for Julie after I looked at some of the knitting links she had posted. Great links by the way.


Julie, do you use the cones of yarn just like you would a skein of yarn. Never was sure what to do with the cones and thought maybe they were just for weaving. Now I seem to recall you using a skein, so you just buy it buy the weight, well not sure if it is labeled the same as skeins? Seems intriguing and could get some bargains, perhaps, buying this way?


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

How wonderful that Lowe's is providing a grant for the kitchen update and others are stepping up to help,as well!


jheiens said:


> We had a good evening at the picnic, Sonja. Thanks.
> 
> My cook has not communicated with me since the day she left early and in a snit. I have heard that she is out of the area from others who see her posts on FB. And, no, I have not found anyone who is available every day. One of the WEP workers has stepped in quite competently, but she has a part-time position at her local high school and works there 3 days a week. If we could afford to pay her at least the amount she receives from the school district for each week's work, she would come to us and gladly. unfortunately for both of us, we are still working on obtaining grant monies.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lovely to hear from you cmaliza and congratulations on the birth of Naomi! Love the sweet photo of the two of you!


cmaliza said:


> hi All....remember me? I have really been missing for quite some time! Unbelievably, there have been days in a row where zI do not even open the computer! Very unlike me. Life has been full of all kinds of challenges. The BIG news is......I am officially a grandma! Naomi (pronounced Nah-o-me) was born during KAP....as those who were there are aware! A dramatic Saturday, for sure! After a speedy beginning to the labor, DDIL got to 9 cm really fast then just stymied. She eventually had a C-section early Sunday morning. The baby is thriving and really changing rapidly. DDIL is having a difficult recovery, though....she is now dealing with a bladder infection. She really has had more than her share! But DS is getting lots of hands on activity, which is all he wants to do right now. I'm not sure how long his paternity leave is, but he is really soaking it up! We have been able to get into Cleveland to see the beautiful bundle a few times. We are here until mid-September, so we will have more opportunities to see her. DDIL's mom left today, so they are on their own for the first time.....DS does tell us that Naomi's favorite time is 12M, 2AM, 4AM, 6AM, & 8AM. Otherwise she is perfectly happy to sleep the hours away!
> 
> KAP was loads of fun, as I am sure everyone who was there related. Lots of learning, chatting and eating went on. I hope to post some pictures soon.
> 
> Best to all....


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

How are you feeling, today, Liz?


budasha said:


> Hi all. Thanks for the opening, Julie, and Darowil for the summary. Haven't been on since Friday because I had my second eye injection Friday afternoon. Was very sleepy yesterday so just took it easy. Will try to catch up but just wanted to drop in.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Mel, what a sweet sweater.
> Didn't do much but lay around all day. This is getting old.


Hope you are soon feeling better.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

What a terrific bookcase and your decorative additions make it so special! Great job!


cmaliza said:


> ~~~Thanks....I am SO excited! project plans galore!
> Both DS & DDIL know several languages, so they hinted that they wanted some books in each of the languages. So.....why not have DH build them a bookcase? I made some decorations for it. It was a fun project.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Beautiful stitching!


mrsvette said:


> Found 2 more cross stitch pieces I made years ago. The 1 with apples and quilt also had another graph. That graph was of a girl teddy bear in a pinafore and a boy teddy bear in a sweater both sitting on top of a wood dresser with apples and quilt pattern again. I made that for my brother's oldest daughter for when she married. Alas they're divorced and have no idea what happened to it. They both loved teddy bears but fell out of love for each other - shame. Home Sweet Home I made for my sister.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> TNS, would love to entrelac along with you. Can't believe I joined a mitten a month KAL and I'm way behind already. One would think mittens, hey, no problem, but then life happens and you aren't sitting knitting every day or you have to frog half the mitten. They will be starting the 2nd mitten next Saturday and I've only gotten 1/4 of the first one done.
> 
> Feeling much better thank you after lying around all day and doing nothing. I did make it to the Farmer's Market and thought I could distract myself enough but then was getting sick coming home. Let it go too far before taking the medicine. Now I feel human after sleeping away the day.
> 
> Darowil, think you had a migraine too. Hope you are feeling better already!!!! Usually I don't suffer as I take the mediation but didn't have it with me when I went out. I know it's not fun, so healing wishes to you.


I'm trying to decide whether to try going out for a while. Would be s good idea actually so I know how likely I am to cope with knitting. But s nice day out/overcast with dome heavy showers. No incentive there.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Adorable!


gagesmom said:


> Just finished
> 
> Bibi baby jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry
> 
> 0-3 mth size


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> Isn't it awful when time/distance/cash intervenes? I must get brave enough to ask if we could skype- especially now that Bronwen's new salary (she started the new job this morning) ACCORDING TO HER FATHER (ooops hit caps lock) is way in excess of anything ever earned by her husband.


Hugs to you, Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Johns wife is Margaret and while he is playing around with his Tunisian crochet she is sitting there knitting.


Ah!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Yes they have 2 huskies. Funny but they love to lie in the sun. Everyone limits them to no more than 5 minutes. I'm on the west side of Florida so storms head up the gulf. Have no idea what this week will hold. The current depression will head from the east to west. I'm only 7 houses away from Melissa and Jimmy. They always check in and on me. Thanks for compliment on old cross stitch pieces. Do hope you're feeling better! Hugs!


Just a bit stiff and sore today- I've been up since mid-night, and desperately need to rest. Cold almost gone, thank goodness. Florida looks narrow to me, (on a map) but how far is it, roughly from coast to coast?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> No, no issues with being vegan or not. I love corn fritters and think I'll see if I can make them in the waffle iron this week. Sure would use less oil and be less fat?


They certainly should!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's just a sad situation for everyone. I've often wished I'd learned to play the piano. I played the cornet for many years and could probably relearn to read music fairly easily - it's the finger placement, etc. that would take lots and lots of practice. DH's Mom was a music teacher and I regret now that I didn't ask her to teach me. She also played and taught accordion, but I never had the urge to learn that instrument.


I loved the piano, but my silly parents never got me anything to practise on- first time I could was at 9+ at boarding school- and the crusty old teacher gave me the coldest spot in the whole school for my practice piano. the piece I had played over and over getting it right, come the school performance (forget what it would be called- we all had to show off what we had been learning) I tried 4 times and muffed it each time, whereas the piece I thought I didn't know, flowed, beautifully. A student at the Music School in the City reckoned I had to have been playing by ear- I thought that quite a compliment. Pity it is so difficult from here to get to the City Centre and the Music School- it was one of the real bonuses of the years doing my second degree- going to the Friday Concerts- but I lived so much closer then. And had Fale at home to alert if I was too late returning.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Sending especially positive thoughts that this will happen.


It would be good- but I am not holding my breath.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I started on cornet and switched to clarinet. Loved it but have forgotten so much.


I am not sure, any longer that I could even find middle 'C'.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Margaret is John's sister, if I remember correctly, and also does handwork but not necessarily designing patterns and items.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> I see that I've been corrected. Sorry for the error.


No problems!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It isn't fair at all and it happened to my sister and to a good friend of hers also and it happened to my friend too. One can only hope that she realizes before it is too late that it is her father that drove you crazy. Guess you can't tell her what happened if she is saying you blame everything on others. Can't win if you do and can't win if you don't.


As you imply: damned if I do, and damned if I don't. My suspicion is she will wake up only after I leave this mortal coil.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh no. So sorry that happened too Julie. Guess you will just have to adopt some sweet couple having babies.


They have also been traveling through Auckland, and never bothered to try to contact me- not even a phone call. Another grrrr. Sorry to be in such a fed up with it mood.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I found my question for Julie after I looked at some of the knitting links she had posted. Great links by the way.
> 
> Julie, do you use the cones of yarn just like you would a skein of yarn. Never was sure what to do with the cones and thought maybe they were just for weaving. Now I seem to recall you using a skein, so you just buy it buy the weight, well not sure if it is labeled the same as skeins? Seems intriguing and could get some bargains, perhaps, buying this way?


Thanks Daralene!
That is how I bought the yarn for the two more traditional Guernseys I've knitted- no problems encountered with working off the cone, and in using five cones now came across one knot only. This particular company sells by 500g cones, although I have heard they are doing 250g ones now as well. I think what you call a skein is what we know as a ball


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Hugs to you, Julie.


Thank you, April!

Perhaps we should institute a group hug?

{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{all of us}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Well that is enough of Lurker for today- At least with an avatar you can skip over all my posts!!!!!!!!!! I must go lie down and try to get some rest.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

12:45am and I am off to bed. 
Started Little Bibi (vest/gilet ) got carried away and just realized the time. See you all tomorrow ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Still not feeling very with it today.but normal to feel it for two days. Will see how I go as the day progresses as far as knitting tonight goes. Sounds like I will have the car which will help. Was much easier when it was a minutes walk away!


Hope you feel better after a good nights sleep Margaret


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I do believe they had them in England ( maybe rest of UK as well) and had to pull them because of the outrage.


Never saw them here Margaret don't think they would be allowed


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Just finished
> 
> Bibi baby jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry
> 
> 0-3 mth size


It's lovely Mel


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I loved the piano, but my silly parents never got me anything to practise on- first time I could was at 9+ at boarding school- and the crusty old teacher gave me the coldest spot in the whole school for my practice piano. the piece I had played over and over getting it right, come the school performance (forget what it would be called- we all had to show off what we had been learning) I tried 4 times and muffed it each time, whereas the piece I thought I didn't know, flowed, beautifully. A student at the Music School in the City reckoned I had to have been playing by ear- I thought that quite a compliment. Pity it is so difficult from here to get to the City Centre and the Music School- it was one of the real bonuses of the years doing my second degree- going to the Friday Concerts- but I lived so much closer then. And had Fale at home to alert if I was too late returning.


We have adult education programs sponsored by the local Jr. Colleges and I've often thought of going there for either language or music courses. Maybe when I'm a full-fledged retiree, I'll try something. I'd also love to do dance lessons - I'm such a dreamer.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They have also been traveling through Auckland, and never bothered to try to contact me- not even a phone call. Another grrrr. Sorry to be in such a fed up with it mood.


That would bother anyone terribly. I certainly understand the grrrrr and you're very justified in the mood.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've only tried reheating of turkey dressing in the waffle iron - it creates a crust on the entire surface which I love!! Here are some more:
> 
> http://greatist.com/eat/waffle-maker-recipes
> 
> We used to have a larger waffle iron that had plain grates on one side for paninni sandwiches and waffle grates on the reverse side. It was so large and a pain to keep clean so I've opted for a much smaller just waffle iron and use the griddle pan for sandwiches.


Thanks, I will check out the recipes.
Mine iron has 2 sets if plates too but we've only used the sandwich ones a time or two, need to try more


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Kate, watching a special on islands and they covered the Hebrides/Outer Hebrides. A very special place, very rich in all sorts of sea life and island birds. Also, evidence of people living there thousands of years ago. Apparently the water from the Gulf Stream and water from the Arctic mix and makes for great feeding for sea life and also very stormy waters. So interesting and it puts a whole new perspective on flying over those islands on my way to Scotland. They said there is still one farmer who takes his cows out to the islands for one season and back to the mainland when the season changes. They have to swim back and forth. Absolutely amazing bird life there, even puffins along with Golden Eagles and other types. What an interesting country you have.


I've seen that exact show, amazing the cows can swim the channel. Such an interesting program


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> They were great ads. Even my mother who doesn't like swearing liked these ones it is such an innocous swear word here.


RE ... Julie's u tube ute ad. Thanks for sharing, havent seen that in ages. :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Carol, lovely bookcase, I'm sure it will be cherished. Hope DIL is better soon.

Mrs vette, great cross stitch . Hope the serious storms miss your area.

Melody, another cute sweater.

Ohio Joy, good they can get your kitchen fixed up & warmer before winter. I'm curious, is Susan seeing much $$ from the Amazon rewards program, I forget what it's called.

Julie & Sorleena, I can sure see it would be sad to have GKs liking so far away, I would miss mine terribly.
Sorleena, I think you already use Skype, Julie hope you can start doing that too.

Had a lovely time out for supper, we sat around the fire pit after but it was pretty old. It drizzled here all day so I didn't pick anything or cover, hopefully it's wet enough that a slight frost won't wrench things as I wasn't going out in the dark to cover. It's down to 4C already & the house feels cold, I could turn up the furnace but cool us better fir sleeping. I out my down duvet back on the bed tonight, had a lighter quilt in fir summer


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so glad!
> My birthday has got so extended, that I still have nothing but the video from Bronwen. I did think she might have pulled finger for my seventieth. Apparently she is knitting socks for her father. Grrrr.


 :sm25: Oh dear, I was hoping that for you too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We have adult education programs sponsored by the local Jr. Colleges and I've often thought of going there for either language or music courses. Maybe when I'm a full-fledged retiree, I'll try something. I'd also love to do dance lessons - I'm such a dreamer.


 :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Thanks....I am SO excited! project plans galore!
> Both DS & DDIL know several languages, so they hinted that they wanted some books in each of the languages. So.....why not have DH build them a bookcase? I made some decorations for it. It was a fun project.


It's beautiful . Just perfect for a small child


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That would bother anyone terribly. I certainly understand the grrrrr and you're very justified in the mood.


Not a lot I can do about it though, I keep reminding myself of the teaching about turning the other cheek- not that I really succeed with that.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mrsvette said:


> Found 2 more cross stitch pieces I made years ago. The 1 with apples and quilt also had another graph. That graph was of a girl teddy bear in a pinafore and a boy teddy bear in a sweater both sitting on top of a wood dresser with apples and quilt pattern again. I made that for my brother's oldest daughter for when she married. Alas they're divorced and have no idea what happened to it. They both loved teddy bears but fell out of love for each other - shame. Home Sweet Home I made for my sister.


They are beautiful . Used to do cross stitch when I was young with my dad but stopped when he died . I'm going to try again this Autumn as I picked one up at a car boot for £1


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> See you tomorrow. Off to watch Septembers of Shiraz about a Jewish diamond merchant & his family living in Iran at the time the new very conservative religious faction took over.


That sounds like a very interesting film. I hope you enjoy it, let us know what you thought of it afterwards.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> RE ... Julie's u tube ute ad. Thanks for sharing, havent seen that in ages. :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ...
> Julie & Sorleena, I can sure see it would be sad to have GKs liking so far away, I would miss mine terribly.
> Sorleena, I think you already use Skype, Julie hope you can start doing that too.
> ...


Goodness only knows if it will happen. But thanks for the thought, Bonnie.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> Mishka!
> Matthew tried a background shading that is light on one side and darker on the other side.


Well done Matthew! Just brilliant!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> hi All....remember me? I have really been missing for quite some time! Unbelievably, there have been days in a row where zI do not even open the computer! Very unlike me. Life has been full of all kinds of challenges. The BIG news is......I am officially a grandma! Naomi (pronounced Nah-o-me) was born during KAP....as those who were there are aware! A dramatic Saturday, for sure! After a speedy beginning to the labor, DDIL got to 9 cm really fast then just stymied. She eventually had a C-section early Sunday morning. The baby is thriving and really changing rapidly. DDIL is having a difficult recovery, though....she is now dealing with a bladder infection. She really has had more than her share! But DS is getting lots of hands on activity, which is all he wants to do right now. I'm not sure how long his paternity leave is, but he is really soaking it up! We have been able to get into Cleveland to see the beautiful bundle a few times. We are here until mid-September, so we will have more opportunities to see her. DDIL's mom left today, so they are on their own for the first time.....DS does tell us that Naomi's favorite time is 12M, 2AM, 4AM, 6AM, & 8AM. Otherwise she is perfectly happy to sleep the hours away!
> 
> KAP was loads of fun, as I am sure everyone who was there related. Lots of learning, chatting and eating went on. I hope to post some pictures soon.
> 
> Best to all....


Aaaw congratulations! She is adorable. She sure has a lot of hair doesnt she? Thanks for sharing. :sm11:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> If dog was anything like mishka you would be alright she either walks right next to me or behind as she is busy sniffing everything


I'm sure she's a beautiful well behaved dog. at this time and point in my life I can't have any animal, sad but true. Neighbors all around me have and their dogs always come up to me for a pat or a nudge.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Mishka!
> Matthew tried a background shading that is light on one side and darker on the other side.


i like the background like this. super job, one talented guy.
gwinnie i am with you, never had waffles and chicken together would never have thought of it. but having said that, i see folks make this combo on the cooking competitions, which i am addicted to even though i am not a person who likes to cook.
bj and i are on our last 3 days of work before we take off to Nashville. can't wait. i will prob. just lurk on here till we get back. TTYL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We can get frost anytime after about Aug 15th but the last few years it's been Sept. Everything has been maturing early this year so people have been expecting an early winter. Sometimes it takes a frost to turn the weather around & it's been so wet & unsettled very few have any combining done so maybe that's what we need.
> It's downright ugly out there today, windy & wet& a balmy 10C/50F, I wanted to to some stuff in the garden but I'm not going out in the wet. So far I've done nothing constructive????
> 
> I'm invited out to the neighbors for supper, she's having a group of neighbors in so it should be a good visit. Her DH went to school with Delbert but passed of a massive heart attack about 5 yrs ago


Gosh your weather has suddenly turned cold! :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

mrsvette said:


> Found 2 more cross stitch pieces I made years ago. The 1 with apples and quilt also had another graph. That graph was of a girl teddy bear in a pinafore and a boy teddy bear in a sweater both sitting on top of a wood dresser with apples and quilt pattern again. I made that for my brother's oldest daughter for when she married. Alas they're divorced and have no idea what happened to it. They both loved teddy bears but fell out of love for each other - shame. Home Sweet Home I made for my sister.


They are very lovely! :sm11:


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Daralene!
> That is how I bought the yarn for the two more traditional Guernseys I've knitted- no problems encountered with working off the cone, and in using five cones now came across one knot only. This particular company sells by 500g cones, although I have heard they are doing 250g ones now as well. I think what you call a skein is what we know as a ball


oh jules those sweaters are beautiful, love the red colored one best, or the color anyway. you do such great polished looking work.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Still not feeling very with it today.but normal to feel it for two days. Will see how I go as the day progresses as far as knitting tonight goes. Sounds like I will have the car which will help. Was much easier when it was a minutes walk away!


I hope you are feeling better by tomorrow.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Had to knit these converse sneakers after I spotted the free pattern link so I made them with leftover yarn from the set 
Think it finishes the set


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Whoaaaa lovely!!!!????????????????????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> What a wonderful gift for Elm. It will be nice to have it done before winter arrives. I hope more of the community will see what is being done at Elm and want to help out as well. Continue to talk it up as well as letting the people who enter those doors know how valuable each person truly is.


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, April!
> 
> Perhaps we should institute a group hug?
> 
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{all of us}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


Oh yes, great idea!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Oh my goodness, Sonja! The little sneaks are so cute with their little sheepy toes! Wonderful!!


Swedenme said:


> Had to knit these converse sneakers after I spotted the free pattern link so I made them with leftover yarn from the set
> Think it finishes the set


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Off to work...have a great day/night everyone!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Oh my goodness, Sonja! The little sneaks are so cute with their little sheepy toes! Wonderful!!


Thank you April hope you have a good day at work


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

quiltdaze37 said:


> Whoaaaa lovely!!!!????????????????????


Not sure if you mean my sneakers but I will say thank


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Had to knit these converse sneakers after I spotted the free pattern link so I made them with leftover yarn from the set
> Think it finishes the set


They are so cute! What a lovely set. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

We have had 2 days in a row that have been sunny and 19c YAY! Have even sat outside in the sunshine for a while in the afternoons. Lovely. 

I will be heading off to bed shortly. Julie, I hope you get a much better sleep tonight and it was nice to have a chat with you earlier. 


Gwen.... How is Marianne? Is she home from hospital?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> They are so cute! What a lovely set. :sm11:


Thank you Cathy , hope you get a good nights sleep 
We have still got summer weather here , not a cloud in the sky and I'm hoping it will continue into September 
I know delusional but I can dream ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> oh jules those sweaters are beautiful, love the red colored one best, or the color anyway. you do such great polished looking work.


Thanks so much, Donna! The design of the red one is all my interpretation of the Eriskay designs, but the green one is based on Alice Starmore's Eriskay sweater/Gansey. (adjusted to fit me I am at least two sizes larger than her large). I have a whole cone still of the red, and hope, eventually to buy enough more to make a red one for myself.
Hoping your three work days go by, fast, and then that you really enjoy your time away.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Had to knit these converse sneakers after I spotted the free pattern link so I made them with leftover yarn from the set
> Think it finishes the set


They are super, Sonja! Almost makes me wish I knew a baby to knit for.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Cathy , hope you get a good nights sleep
> We have still got summer weather here , not a cloud in the sky and I'm hoping it will continue into September
> I know delusional but I can dream ????


It could happen, you just never know..... but you do need to let us down under have our turn. I am sick of Winter and want some warmer weather. LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> We have had 2 days in a row that have been sunny and 19c YAY! Have even sat outside in the sunshine for a while in the afternoons. Lovely.
> 
> I will be heading off to bed shortly. Julie, I hope you get a much better sleep tonight and it was nice to have a chat with you earlier.
> 
> Gwen.... How is Marianne? Is she home from hospital?


I have had nearly three hours, and feel quite rested, thanks, but will head back soon. I think we are in for rain tomorrow, if not I will venture out. We've not yet hit 19, but not far off it some days. And I still feel cold!!!!!! Always good to talk!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Melody, hopefully the med change can help.  Sometimes it takes trying several different kinds. prayers for those recovering and not feeling well


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have had nearly three hours, and feel quite rested, thanks, but will head back soon. I think we are in for rain tomorrow, if not I will venture out. We've not yet hit 19, but not far off it some days. And I still feel cold!!!!!! Always good to talk!


I hope you get lots more hours than those 3!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Julie your Guernseys are so beautiful and intricate. I marvel at your work. Gagesmom, your little sweaters are so beautiful and I am amazed at how quickly and beautifully you knit. I get to see my rheumatologist today and not a day too soon. Best wishes and prayers for those with troubles.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> i like the background like this. super job, one talented guy.
> gwinnie i am with you, never had waffles and chicken together would never have thought of it. but having said that, i see folks make this combo on the cooking competitions, which i am addicted to even though i am not a person who likes to cook.
> bj and i are on our last 3 days of work before we take off to Nashville. can't wait. i will prob. just lurk on here till we get back. TTYL


Have a great time in Nashville and if you have a rainy day and want to be inside, just take a tour of the Opry Convention Center. It's where DSIL and I went to the Stitches South for classes and the DH's went sightseeing. It's so pretty inside and so large, that we often got lost.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Had to knit these converse sneakers after I spotted the free pattern link so I made them with leftover yarn from the set
> Think it finishes the set


It sure does - beautiful.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Julie - I've decided to make some short socks for the kids for Christmas and wondered how the sleeve cuff pattern from Gwen's sweater would work for the top ribbing? Is there any way you can share just the cuff portion? Thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I hope you get lots more hours than those 3!


I've started yawning- always a good sign!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Julie your Guernseys are so beautiful and intricate. I marvel at your work. Gagesmom, your little sweaters are so beautiful and I am amazed at how quickly and beautifully you knit. I get to see my rheumatologist today and not a day too soon. Best wishes and prayers for those with troubles.


Thank you Joyce. Hoping you can get relief for that trigger thumb.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Julie - I've decided to make some short socks for the kids for Christmas and wondered how the sleeve cuff pattern from Gwen's sweater would work for the top ribbing? Is there any way you can share just the cuff portion? Thanks.


I think it would look great. But it's not very elastic on Gwen's cuff, maybe more purl stitches between cables, would solve that problem. I think I had decreased to about 70 stitches on the Gansey, did 2x2 cables, but had only 1 purl stitch between. 'fraid swatching may be necessary to check it out. I forget how often I did the cable cross, I don't like it too close. Sorry for my sketchy recall.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are super, Sonja! Almost makes me wish I knew a baby to knit for.


Thank you Julie and your shawl knitting has got me looking for a nice shawl pattern to knit 
Would love to do one in blue shades like yours but have nothing like that . I have got some yarn in Autumn brown shades that I think will work just have to find a pattern I like


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Julie, What wonderful pictures of the Shetland wool show. I'd love to go there some day and see that, such beautiful colored knitting and delicate shawls!
Matthew's dog is just wonderful!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Julie your Guernseys are so beautiful and intricate. I marvel at your work. Gagesmom, your little sweaters are so beautiful and I am amazed at how quickly and beautifully you knit. I get to see my rheumatologist today and not a day too soon. Best wishes and prayers for those with troubles.


Hope they can help


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Rookie my mom was from PA so I grew up NOT eating many traditional Southern dishes. Still haven't a clue how to make the southern cornbread dressing though mom put cornbread in her dressing/stuffing. Speaking of using the waffle iron for other things than waffles I have an entire cookbook devoted to making foods other than waffles using the waffle iron.


RookieRetiree said:


> I'm surprised you've never had it - I've thought of fried chicken and waffles as a southern thing. Yet, when I look up chicken and waffles on the internet - there are a huge number of restaurants around here who serve them. I've only had the dish once when we went to a place called White Fence Farm which advertised all the time on local TV. It's quite a distance from us, but we were driving nearby there for one of our trips and stopped in. It was the special of the day with hot cinnamon syrup and I must say that is was very very good. One of the places I looked up nearby had sweet potato waffles with the fried chicken. I've seen many recipes for potatoes and dressing made in the waffle oven and think that would work out great also...time to get the waffle iron out and do some experimenting.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pacer - Matthew's drawings just keep getting better and better. Such a talented young man.

Sassafras - Sorry to hear you're suffering from colitis. Hope you can get help.

Sonja - Glad you're able to help your son. He's probably happy to have his mum there. Hope the meds are helping you too.

Bonnie - Sounds like your Ethnic supper was a success.

Mel - I stopped taking Celebrex on doctor's advice. He felt it might affect my kidney function. I'm taking Turmeric instead. Ask your doctor if this is a possibility for you. I see another lovely sweater and hat set.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lin Marianne is home from hospital and seems to be adjusting well; I spoke with her on Friday. Hannah (DD) is back in the swing of things since returning home. She has already started the semester and has classes every day M-F. Still search for a part-time job too as well as the thousands of other college students.


TNS said:


> Isn't it strange how we read what we think is there rather than what is .....Think the F should be C, never gets that low even in winter!
> Sounds like you had a good time out at the dance; hope it wasn't too tiring!
> 
> Sonja, love the entrelac jacket, need to try this sometime, along with a lot of other techniques I'm 'stashing' eg brioche, double knitting etc etc). Hope you have no worse side effects from the antibiotics and soon get the good effects.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Daralene!
> That is how I bought the yarn for the two more traditional Guernseys I've knitted- no problems encountered with working off the cone, and in using five cones now came across one knot only. This particular company sells by 500g cones, although I have heard they are doing 250g ones now as well. I think what you call a skein is what we know as a ball


I think that is so great to know that I can buy the cones. I had seen them at the Fiber Festivals and figured they were only for weaving. Usually the people at the booths were so busy I didn't get to talk with anyone. They do seem to be a finer yarn, yet you did the guernseys with them and I imagine they were a heavier weight, or did you use two cones at the same time? How did you deal with the knot?? So glad to have this information before our area Fiber Festival this year where I can buy the cones. Thank you.

Big Hugs Julie. There's always one here for you on your good days and your bad days. I know you are a strong lady but often the strong ones need the hugs the most because everyone thinks they are so strong. So glad you can have a support system at church and on this site.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Rookie my mom was from PA so I grew up NOT eating many traditional Southern dishes. Still haven't a clue how to make the southern cornbread dressing though mom put cornbread in her dressing/stuffing. Speaking of using the waffle iron for other things than waffles I have an entire cookbook devoted to making foods other than waffles using the waffle iron.


My MIL put cornbread in her dressing too and it was the BEST!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This looks so lovely; perfect for such a lovely little girl. I think I told you Naomi is one of my favorite names. I know you've been enjoying getting to see her as often as possible. Sorry to hear DIL has been having a difficult time recovering. Not surprised at all that DS has enjoyed his time with this bundle of joy. She is beautiful!


cmaliza said:


> ~~~Thanks....I am SO excited! project plans galore!
> Both DS & DDIL know several languages, so they hinted that they wanted some books in each of the languages. So.....why not have DH build them a bookcase? I made some decorations for it. It was a fun project.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Lin Marianne is home from hospital and seems to be adjusting well; I spoke with her on Friday. Hannah (DD) is back in the swing of things since returning home. She has already started the semester and has classes every day M-F. Still search for a part-time job too as well as the thousands of other college students.


Glad Marianne is home. Looking forward to hearing that she is healing well and enjoying some quality life. Will she be able to get a caregiver for her mother?

Isn't it amazing how Hannah and so many young people can go to classes, do homework, AND work!!!! Oh for the good ol' days. I never really had that kind of energy but I did put two men through school and worked since I was 12. It's nice to be retired and knit...etc. I would love to get a spinning wheel and spin too. Maybe someday, but first some very expensive work to be done on the house. Can't get it done all at once, but perhaps over the next year we can get it all done.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Where in Spain are you going?


KateB said:


> We don't always have the same bank holidays as the rest of the UK, but tomorrow is a bank holiday here too. I only know because DH was ordering euros from the bank for our upcoming holiday to Spain and was told he'd get them on Tuesday as they were closed on Monday.....this was a hell of a long way to say "yes!"


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Those sneakers are so cute.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sonja - Your entralac jacket is gorgeous. I think the plain sleeves are better.

Oneapril - I don't like milk so I buy almond milk. We get it here for about $3/quart.

Sam - Thanks for the crochet rug site. Even though you're on holiday, you're still thinking of us.

Kate - Wish I could have joined you for eggs benedict---love them. The Viking exhibition sounds interesting. I know what you mean about not visiting local tourist sites. It's the same here. I grew up around Niagara Falls and very seldom visited.

Julie - Glad you enjoyed the dance. I really miss dancing. Your mention of mussels made my mouth water. I promised my brother to have him over the next time I cook them.

Machriste (Marilyn) - sorry I missed your birthday. Hope you had a good one.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Roses and cats said:


> Those sneakers are so cute.


Thank you very much


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Sonja - Your entralac jacket is gorgeous. I think the plain sleeves are better.
> 
> Oneapril - I don't like milk so I buy almond milk. We get it here for about $3/quart.
> 
> ...


Thank you Liz 
and I hope your eye is alright after your latest treatment


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Girl you are just too fast!!!! LOL! Lovely jacket and choices for colors.


gagesmom said:


> Just finished
> 
> Bibi baby jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry
> 
> 0-3 mth size


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It could happen, you just never know..... but you do need to let us down under have our turn. I am sick of Winter and want some warmer weather. LOL


Warmer is OK. But it also means hot coming. 
But high teens low 20s is good.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What an adorable set that makes! You are right; the sneakers completes it perfectly!


Swedenme said:


> Had to knit these converse sneakers after I spotted the free pattern link so I made them with leftover yarn from the set
> Think it finishes the set


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, she came home Friday. Goes in for a check up on the 8th.



sugarsugar said:


> We have had 2 days in a row that have been sunny and 19c YAY! Have even sat outside in the sunshine for a while in the afternoons. Lovely.
> 
> I will be heading off to bed shortly. Julie, I hope you get a much better sleep tonight and it was nice to have a chat with you earlier.
> 
> Gwen.... How is Marianne? Is she home from hospital?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Rookie my mom was from PA so I grew up NOT eating many traditional Southern dishes. Still haven't a clue how to make the southern cornbread dressing though mom put cornbread in her dressing/stuffing. Speaking of using the waffle iron for other things than waffles I have an entire cookbook devoted to making foods other than waffles using the waffle iron.


Did you see the quesadilla recipe I posted on Facebook to do in the waffle iron? I think I'll try that one first.

http://www.pbs.org/food/the-history-kitchen/history-chicken-and-waffles/2/

I found this website that has a good deal of information on the origins of foods --- very interesting that on page 2, it mentions the Pennsylvania Dutch. I sure didn't grow up with it as a combination and first saw it when I was in Nashville many years ago.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I think that is so great to know that I can buy the cones. I had seen them at the Fiber Festivals and figured they were only for weaving. Usually the people at the booths were so busy I didn't get to talk with anyone. They do seem to be a finer yarn, yet you did the guernseys with them and I imagine they were a heavier weight, or did you use two cones at the same time? How did you deal with the knot?? So glad to have this information before our area Fiber Festival this year where I can buy the cones. Thank you.
> 
> Big Hugs Julie. There's always one here for you on your good days and your bad days. I know you are a strong lady but often the strong ones need the hugs the most because everyone thinks they are so strong. So glad you can have a support system at church and on this site.


check out the websites too -- yarn by the cone

http://www.theknittingcloset.com/cat-cone-yarn.cfm


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cashmeregma there are no plans at all to get a caregiver for Marianne's mom. I know it wouldn't be in the budget . Cindi is stepping up quite a bit in providing help.

I know what you mean about the energy young folks have. I also would love to have that level of energy again but do enjoy being retired. I've been eye-ing spinning wheels and weaving looms also but will resist since no one anywhere around here that I know of that spins or teaches spinning or weaving. Besides, I have enough hobbies and few folks that would appreciate gifts of any of my hobbies. Haven't even made my soap for a couple of months nor finished the 3rd top I was working on for DD. Of course, I have been working on the afghan that will go to DSD and DSIL for Christmas. I said I'd show a picture of it once I got a band of each of the colors dones; 12 colors. I started the second repeat of the colors last night. I'm guess-timating that it will take 3-4 repeats before completed. (hoping 3 will do it but suspect it will be 4). Mindless work as it is just double crochet stitch over and over but does seem what my mind needs right now...LOL.



Cashmeregma said:


> Glad Marianne is home. Looking forward to hearing that she is healing well and enjoying some quality life. Will she be able to get a caregiver for her mother?
> 
> Isn't it amazing how Hannah and so many young people can go to classes, do homework, AND work!!!! Oh for the good ol' days. I never really had that kind of energy but I did put two men through school and worked since I was 12. It's nice to be retired and knit...etc. I would love to get a spinning wheel and spin too. Maybe someday, but first some very expensive work to be done on the house. Can't get it done all at once, but perhaps over the next year we can get it all done.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, we would have fun, even feeling blah. We could have a moaning contest and that would end in laughter.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Cashmeregma there are no plans at all to get a caregiver for Marianne's mom. I know it wouldn't be in the budget . Cindi is stepping up quite a bit in providing help.
> 
> I know what you mean about the energy young folks have. I also would love to have that level of energy again but do enjoy being retired. I've been eye-ing spinning wheels and weaving looms also but will resist since no one anywhere around here that I know of that spins or teaches spinning or weaving. Besides, I have enough hobbies and few folks that would appreciate gifts of any of my hobbies. Haven't even made my soap for a couple of months nor finished the 3rd top I was working on for DD. Of course, I have been working on the afghan that will go to DSD and DSIL for Christmas. I said I'd show a picture of it once I got a band of each of the colors dones; 12 colors. I started the second repeat of the colors last night. I'm guess-timating that it will take 3-4 repeats before completed. (hoping 3 will do it but suspect it will be 4). Mindless work as it is just double crochet stitch over and over but does seem what my mind needs right now...LOL.


Looking good Gwen.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> i like the background like this. super job, one talented guy.
> gwinnie i am with you, never had waffles and chicken together would never have thought of it. but having said that, i see folks make this combo on the cooking competitions, which i am addicted to even though i am not a person who likes to cook.
> bj and i are on our last 3 days of work before we take off to Nashville. can't wait. i will prob. just lurk on here till we get back. TTYL


Hope you have a great vacation.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Gosh your weather has suddenly turned cold! :sm06:


Yup????, when I woke up at 7:30 there was ice me the deck. When I finish my tea I'm off to see if the cucumbers & tomatoes are history, sometimes when the plants are really wet it doesn't harm them. I was going to pick yesterday but it was raining all afternoon & then cleared off when I was at the neighbors for supper. I saw a skunk on the way back so decided I wasn't going to stumble around in the dark trying to cover


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Had to knit these converse sneakers after I spotted the free pattern link so I made them with leftover yarn from the set
> Think it finishes the set


What a perfect addition to the set!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> What an adorable set that makes! You are right; the sneakers completes it perfectly!


Thank you Gwen and I'm glad Marianne is home . I remember when husband had his done and how nervous I was when he came home .


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It could happen, you just never know..... but you do need to let us down under have our turn. I am sick of Winter and want some warmer weather. LOL


Your sick of winter, it's supposed to still be summer here & there's ice this morning . I think my temperature this morning is probably colder than your winter????????????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Cashmeregma there are no plans at all to get a caregiver for Marianne's mom. I know it wouldn't be in the budget . Cindi is stepping up quite a bit in providing help.
> 
> I know what you mean about the energy young folks have. I also would love to have that level of energy again but do enjoy being retired. I've been eye-ing spinning wheels and weaving looms also but will resist since no one anywhere around here that I know of that spins or teaches spinning or weaving. Besides, I have enough hobbies and few folks that would appreciate gifts of any of my hobbies. Haven't even made my soap for a couple of months nor finished the 3rd top I was working on for DD. Of course, I have been working on the afghan that will go to DSD and DSIL for Christmas. I said I'd show a picture of it once I got a band of each of the colors dones; 12 colors. I started the second repeat of the colors last night. I'm guess-timating that it will take 3-4 repeats before completed. (hoping 3 will do it but suspect it will be 4). Mindless work as it is just double crochet stitch over and over but does seem what my mind needs right now...LOL.


Afghan is looking great Gwen well done . Who is the little cutie who photo bombed your picture


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Lin Marianne is home from hospital and seems to be adjusting well; I spoke with her on Friday. Hannah (DD) is back in the swing of things since returning home. She has already started the semester and has classes every day M-F. Still search for a part-time job too as well as the thousands of other college students.


I meant to comment the other day when you said Mariannes enzymes were elevated that the trauma of putting in the stent can make them high for a few days so if no other symptoms she should be on the mend. I'm glad to hear that is the case.
Good luck to Hannah for the new year. How many more years does she have?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What a perfect addition to the set!


Thank you Bonnie , sorry to hear you have frost hopefully it's just a one off for now and the sunshine will come back for a while so you can get everything picked


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, sneakers adorable addition to set.
Excited. I'm going to get dressed and take Maya out!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Liz, hope the eye treatment isn't giving much pain & is helping lots.

Gwen, the blanket is coming along great.

Jeanette, that den yarn seems quite reasonably priced but I'm sure would cost a fortune to ship here, but I'm not buying more yarn anyway!

Daralene, if you are thinking of buying cone yarn, you should check out DBNY, (discontinuted brand name yarn)they have real deals sometimes but again, shipping to Canada costs more than the yarn????
Last night my friend told me she's having a new grand daughter in Dec., I almost wish it was going to be a boy, I'd try to make Sonjas lovely sheep cardi, do you think that would be OK for a girl too? 
Well, I best get off my backside & check out the frost damage.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Liz, hope the eye treatment isn't giving much pain & is helping lots.
> 
> Gwen, the blanket is coming along great.
> 
> ...


Try it with a shade of pink Bonnie that's what I'm going to do . I think I'm going to do 2 shades of pink were I knit blue and green


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, sneakers adorable addition to set.
> Excited. I'm going to get dressed and take Maya out!


Thank you Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Cashmeregma there are no plans at all to get a caregiver for Marianne's mom. I know it wouldn't be in the budget . Cindi is stepping up quite a bit in providing help.
> 
> I know what you mean about the energy young folks have. I also would love to have that level of energy again but do enjoy being retired. I've been eye-ing spinning wheels and weaving looms also but will resist since no one anywhere around here that I know of that spins or teaches spinning or weaving. Besides, I have enough hobbies and few folks that would appreciate gifts of any of my hobbies. Haven't even made my soap for a couple of months nor finished the 3rd top I was working on for DD. Of course, I have been working on the afghan that will go to DSD and DSIL for Christmas. I said I'd show a picture of it once I got a band of each of the colors dones; 12 colors. I started the second repeat of the colors last night. I'm guess-timating that it will take 3-4 repeats before completed. (hoping 3 will do it but suspect it will be 4). Mindless work as it is just double crochet stitch over and over but does seem what my mind needs right now...LOL.


If Marianne and Cindi haven't already checked it out, there are volunteer care givers for respite care so that day to day caregivers can get a break. Our local on is handled through the Senior and Disability services in our township office, but some Senior Centers keep lists etc. and can give anecdotal references. Some of the meals on wheels (also a possibility?) people also deliver meals and sit with some of their clients - especially the last ones on the route.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Julie - the commercials were too funny. My laugh of the morning. Thanks.

Sam = The Viking weave is lovely work. 

Yona - Nice to have you join us. Come back often.

Tami - Thanks for the crockpot perogi recipe. My SIL makes pierogis so I'll try to get some from her. She might like the recipe too.

cmaliza - Naomi is such a sweetie and what a lot of hair. I'm sorry that DDIL is having trouble with the recovery.

Had to stop for a while to clean my fridge. Really needed it and now I'm making soup stock from all the leftover veggies and chicken carcass.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> She was taken from me at twelve, a terrible age to lose a child- and she just loves her daddy- has forgiven him totally- claims I blame everything on others, instead of accepting responsibility for what happened - double grrrrr


How sad for you, Julie. Hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie and your shawl knitting has got me looking for a nice shawl pattern to knit
> Would love to do one in blue shades like yours but have nothing like that . I have got some yarn in Autumn brown shades that I think will work just have to find a pattern I like


Maybe when it comes to your birthday/Christmas if one of the boys is generous again (and I am sure they will be) you could look into getting Desiree to dye some yarn for you- I am sure postage would be more reasonable within Britain- I just fell in love with her results- and squandered some cash. Although to be honest Sonja- I could see you learning to dye your own if it worked out at a more reasonable cost. I used to do it with yarn and calico when I was teaching- really enjoyed it. Personally I think you need a good long gradient for lace or it becomes too 'busy'.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Had to knit these converse sneakers after I spotted the free pattern link so I made them with leftover yarn from the set
> Think it finishes the set


You are incredible Sonja. I probably would have stuffed any left over yarn in a bag and pushed it in the back of the cupboard!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Julie, What wonderful pictures of the Shetland wool show. I'd love to go there some day and see that, such beautiful colored knitting and delicate shawls!
> Matthew's dog is just wonderful!!


The nice thing about Scotland, from the US of A, is that it is only the Atlantic to hurdle. I wonder if there is travel in your future?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Warmer is OK. But it also means hot coming.
> But high teens low 20s is good.


I'd agree with you on that point. My fingers are noticeably cold this morning- have not checked the thermometer yet.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Yeah. Maya and I had half hour walk. I'm tired but it felt good to stretch my legs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Cashmeregma there are no plans at all to get a caregiver for Marianne's mom. I know it wouldn't be in the budget . Cindi is stepping up quite a bit in providing help.
> 
> I know what you mean about the energy young folks have. I also would love to have that level of energy again but do enjoy being retired. I've been eye-ing spinning wheels and weaving looms also but will resist since no one anywhere around here that I know of that spins or teaches spinning or weaving. Besides, I have enough hobbies and few folks that would appreciate gifts of any of my hobbies. Haven't even made my soap for a couple of months nor finished the 3rd top I was working on for DD. Of course, I have been working on the afghan that will go to DSD and DSIL for Christmas. I said I'd show a picture of it once I got a band of each of the colors dones; 12 colors. I started the second repeat of the colors last night. I'm guess-timating that it will take 3-4 repeats before completed. (hoping 3 will do it but suspect it will be 4). Mindless work as it is just double crochet stitch over and over but does seem what my mind needs right now...LOL.


Mindless definitely has it's place. It is looking good, Gwen!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yup????, when I woke up at 7:30 there was ice me the deck. When I finish my tea I'm off to see if the cucumbers & tomatoes are history, sometimes when the plants are really wet it doesn't harm them. I was going to pick yesterday but it was raining all afternoon & then cleared off when I was at the neighbors for supper. I saw a skunk on the way back so decided I wasn't going to stumble around in the dark trying to cover


Don't need skunk odour! That is for real, although hopefully I will never know for sure!
Sorry things may have got frosted. But hoping the rain did save them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Your sick of winter, it's supposed to still be summer here & there's ice this morning . I think my temperature this morning is probably colder than your winter????????????


 :sm13: :sm13: :sm13: Climate Change to blame?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Julie - the commercials were too funny. My laugh of the morning. Thanks.
> 
> Sam = The Viking weave is lovely work.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Liz!! Glad someone got a laugh from them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> How sad for you, Julie. Hugs.


It just about broke me. The two years I had on my own subsequently were tougher than what I experience now, but thinking back had many similar hurdles, although I always had a dog, but also the girls cats.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your concern about my eye. It feels fine today. Still have to put drops in every 2 hours. I'm not supposed to lift anything heavier than 5 lbs and went shopping yesterday, and forgot. Sure hope I haven't done any damage. When I went in to the store, it was a beautiful day. When I came out, it was pouring rain. I was absolutely soaked just getting back to the car. Not complaining because we needed the rain.

TNS - Hope the meds for your FIL will control the Parkinsons. 

Daralene - Is your ankle better?

Mrsvette - Sorry you're having back and neck pain Hope it's only temporary. Your cross-stitching is lovely. 

cmaliza- That was a great idea to build a bookcase and your decorations are so cute. I see from your photo that Matthew has indeed done many drawings. I hope he has much success with them.

Mel - The Bibi jacket is lovely and such a pretty colour. I hope you are feeling better.

Ohio Joy - I also thought Margaret was John's sister. I wonder what gave me that idea.

Still only up to page 29. Must read more.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Maybe when it comes to your birthday/Christmas if one of the boys is generous again (and I am sure they will be) you could look into getting Desiree to dye some yarn for you- I am sure postage would be more reasonable within Britain- I just fell in love with her results- and squandered some cash. Although to be honest Sonja- I could see you learning to dye your own if it worked out at a more reasonable cost. I used to do it with yarn and calico when I was teaching- really enjoyed it. Personally I think you need a good long gradient for lace or it becomes too 'busy'.


That's an idea , and not long to wait


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I think that is so great to know that I can buy the cones. I had seen them at the Fiber Festivals and figured they were only for weaving. Usually the people at the booths were so busy I didn't get to talk with anyone. They do seem to be a finer yarn, yet you did the guernseys with them and I imagine they were a heavier weight, or did you use two cones at the same time? How did you deal with the knot?? So glad to have this information before our area Fiber Festival this year where I can buy the cones. Thank you.
> 
> Big Hugs Julie. There's always one here for you on your good days and your bad days. I know you are a strong lady but often the strong ones need the hugs the most because everyone thinks they are so strong. So glad you can have a support system at church and on this site.


To be honest, Daralene, I can't remember what I did with that knot- whether it came at the end of a row- I could have been knitting the yoke. Or did my usual Russian join. The Traditional Guernseys are knitted in quite a fine weight yarn- it is called a 5ply, but I reckon is almost finer than standard 4ply. I used 2.75mm and 3mm needles I am fairly sure- although checking the cone band I see it suggests 2.5mm.
Hoping you are getting over the exhaustion you've been suffering from, is DH still home from School, or is School back in by now?
Thank you for the hugs!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I loved the piano, but my silly parents never got me anything to practise on- first time I could was at 9+ at boarding school- and the crusty old teacher gave me the coldest spot in the whole school for my practice piano. the piece I had played over and over getting it right, come the school performance (forget what it would be called- we all had to show off what we had been learning) I tried 4 times and muffed it each time, whereas the piece I thought I didn't know, flowed, beautifully. A student at the Music School in the City reckoned I had to have been playing by ear- I thought that quite a compliment. Pity it is so difficult from here to get to the City Centre and the Music School- it was one of the real bonuses of the years doing my second degree- going to the Friday Concerts- but I lived so much closer then. And had Fale at home to alert if I was too late returning.


I loved the piano too. The closest I got was to an old pump organ my mom and dad bought when I was about 13. I used to play it constantly. Taught myself to read music (somewhat) but never could play without looking at the keys. I wish they had sent me for lessons but couldn't afford it then. Later in life my DH and I bought an electric organ and both of us loved to play on it. DH played clarinet and guitar at one time. We both loved music.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> You are incredible Sonja. I probably would have stuffed any left over yarn in a bag and pushed it in the back of the cupboard!


Thank you Chris


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Daralene!
> That is how I bought the yarn for the two more traditional Guernseys I've knitted- no problems encountered with working off the cone, and in using five cones now came across one knot only. This particular company sells by 500g cones, although I have heard they are doing 250g ones now as well. I think what you call a skein is what we know as a ball


Guernseys are beautiful, Julie. You have such lovely hair.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sonja - Your entralac jacket is gorgeous. I think the plain sleeves are better.
> 
> Oneapril - I don't like milk so I buy almond milk. We get it here for about $3/quart.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Liz! Mussels really are one of my very favourites- but who ever had made these up has a fantastic recipe. That and Octopus- sadly I never really watched when Fale was cooking it and now I probably would not even try to remember- you have to go to Otara or Mangere usually to find it (raw). And that would mean an all day excursion in all probability.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I loved the piano too. The closest I got was to an old pump organ my mom and dad bought when I was about 13. I used to play it constantly. Taught myself to read music (somewhat) but never could play without looking at the keys. I wish they had sent me for lessons but couldn't afford it then. Later in life my DH and I bought an electric organ and both of us loved to play on it. DH played clarinet and guitar at one time. We both loved music.


It is a major solace in my life- listening these days- can no longer sing- managed to wreck my larynx back in 2000- a real sadness, but like so many things you learn to live with it.
One of the common points between Fale and me- although we did enjoy very different styles of music- and as he got more deaf, he literally could not hear a lot of what I was listening to.
Great to have those memories with your DH.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Guernseys are beautiful, Julie. You have such lovely hair.


Thank you! It was a chance occurrence that my hair looked like that- I had put it up in a bun, but it was falling down, I took the Selfie knowing that it was looking good.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Had to knit these converse sneakers after I spotted the free pattern link so I made them with leftover yarn from the set
> Think it finishes the set


That is such a cute set.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Cashmeregma there are no plans at all to get a caregiver for Marianne's mom. I know it wouldn't be in the budget . Cindi is stepping up quite a bit in providing help.
> 
> I know what you mean about the energy young folks have. I also would love to have that level of energy again but do enjoy being retired. I've been eye-ing spinning wheels and weaving looms also but will resist since no one anywhere around here that I know of that spins or teaches spinning or weaving. Besides, I have enough hobbies and few folks that would appreciate gifts of any of my hobbies. Haven't even made my soap for a couple of months nor finished the 3rd top I was working on for DD. Of course, I have been working on the afghan that will go to DSD and DSIL for Christmas. I said I'd show a picture of it once I got a band of each of the colors dones; 12 colors. I started the second repeat of the colors last night. I'm guess-timating that it will take 3-4 repeats before completed. (hoping 3 will do it but suspect it will be 4). Mindless work as it is just double crochet stitch over and over but does seem what my mind needs right now...LOL.


Afghan is looking good. :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yup????, when I woke up at 7:30 there was ice me the deck. When I finish my tea I'm off to see if the cucumbers & tomatoes are history, sometimes when the plants are really wet it doesn't harm them. I was going to pick yesterday but it was raining all afternoon & then cleared off when I was at the neighbors for supper. I saw a skunk on the way back so decided I wasn't going to stumble around in the dark trying to cover


Oh, no! Hope the rain from yesterday will help save your veggies.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Caught up at last Off to take Candy for a walk and then going to the Farmers Market. Want to get some peaches for my Rumtoph. Back later. Have a good day/evening everyone.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

2:25 pm here and caught up.

Julie sending you the biggest of hugs xo

Liz hope your eye improves 

Gwen loving the afghan and colors 

Bonnie hope you are able to pick today and that the ice didn't ruin the plants.

Sonja love the little shoes. All 3 pieces are beyond adorable 

Progress on my Little Bibi (vest/gilet)


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Liz! Mussels really are one of my very favourites- but who ever had made these up has a fantastic recipe. That and Octopus- sadly I never really watched when Fale was cooking it and now I probably would not even try to remember- you have to go to Otara or Mangere usually to find it (raw). And that would mean an all day excursion in all probability.


I love mussels in white wine, garlic and butter sauce...Yumm.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, vest looking pretty.
Gwen, enjoying all the colors in Afghan.
Liz, healing energy for your eyes.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> That is such a cute set.


Thank you Liz


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm13: :sm13: :sm13: Climate Change to blame?


I don't think so, we had frost anytime after mid August since I was a kid.
I've been down to the garden & it doesn't look like any damage, I think the wet saved it, everything was drenched. I had another slug picking session this morning, yuk! Picked a 5 gallon pail of cucumbers which are being turned into pickles, 4 large jars of cucumber salad, a fridge pickle are done & ive got cucumbers sliced & soaking in salt water for yum yum pickle, they are my favorite., have to soak 3 hrs & then get drained & cooked.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 2:25 pm here and caught up.
> 
> Julie sending you the biggest of hugs xo
> 
> ...


What a pretty color!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 2:25 pm here and caught up.
> 
> Progress on my Little Bibi (vest/gilet)


Love that colour Mel, can't wait to see the finished garment. No doubt it will be finished before the end of the day!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Morning everyone, another damp cool Auckland morning here. 
Lovely work Mel and Sonja, super talented both of you.
Matthews drawings are just amazing, he is extremely talented wow!
My baby pinafore is going well, have finished the back and now going ok on front after another splash in frog pond.
News just come in, that the wonderful Willy Wonka actor Gene Wilder has passed away. Another sad loss to the entertainment fraternity.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 2:25 pm here and caught up.
> 
> Julie sending you the biggest of hugs xo
> 
> ...


Thank you Mel- and a great big hug in return to you - hoping you are rising up out of the doldrums you were experiencing.
The little Gilet/vest is coming along well- love the colour.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love mussels in white wine, garlic and butter sauce...Yumm.


I'd agree about the yumm!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't think so, we had frost anytime after mid August since I was a kid.
> I've been down to the garden & it doesn't look like any damage, I think the wet saved it, everything was drenched. I had another slug picking session this morning, yuk! Picked a 5 gallon pail of cucumbers which are being turned into pickles, 4 large jars of cucumber salad, a fridge pickle are done & ive got cucumbers sliced & soaking in salt water for yum yum pickle, they are my favorite., have to soak 3 hrs & then get drained & cooked.


Your seasons change so fast, Bonnie. I feel exhausted just thinking of how much you accomplish. Makes me look very indolent.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I am sitting here bawling my heart out. Amazing how people you have never met in person but grew up watching on television or movies can affect your life. I am a fan of movies. So watching Gene Wilder as Willy Wonka is a fond memory for me. I just heard of his passing and it has brought me to tears. Maybe I am silly but I feel like I have lost a beloved friend. Feeling sad and heartbroken????????????????????????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, hugs sweetie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Mel, hugs sweetie.


From me, too!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Had to knit these converse sneakers after I spotted the free pattern link so I made them with leftover yarn from the set
> Think it finishes the set


It really does finish it off! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Where in Spain are you going?


We're going back to Tossa de Mar which is on the coast, north of Barcelona - we've been there 5 or 6 times already.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Well got a good soaking this afternoon so guess it's going to like this all week. People are happy in not having to water lawns or fill pools.
Julie - loved the sweaters - you're fingers are gold!
Sonja - the sneakers are perfect to finish off the outfit. Super job!
Melody - the color is delightful and can't wait to see it finished!
Gwen - your afghan is coming along very nicely - you're really getting the hang of it!
Wishing everyone a wonderful day! Hugs to all!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Mel I'm with you on the loss of Gene Wilder, he was one of the best, hugs from cyberspace ????


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I was so busy looking at the beautiful crochet I missed the photo bomber..had to go back and look! He is very cute!


Swedenme said:


> Afghan is looking great Gwen well done . Who is the little cutie who photo bombed your picture


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

The sheep cardi would be so cute for a girl.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Liz, hope the eye treatment isn't giving much pain & is helping lots.
> 
> Gwen, the blanket is coming along great.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Love the color and, of course, the fabulous ninja stitching!!


gagesmom said:


> 2:25 pm here and caught up.
> 
> Julie sending you the biggest of hugs xo
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Well got a good soaking this afternoon so guess it's going to like this all week. People are happy in not having to water lawns or fill pools.
> Julie - loved the sweaters - you're fingers are gold!
> Sonja - the sneakers are perfect to finish off the outfit. Super job!
> Melody - the color is delightful and can't wait to see it finished!
> ...


 :sm24: Thanks!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, enjoy your trip.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ohio Joy, good they can get your kitchen fixed up & warmer before winter. I'm curious, is Susan seeing much $$ from the Amazon rewards program, I forget what it's called.


I haven't heard her mention it lately but will try to remember to ask her tomorrow, Bonnie. Thanks for reminding me.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm caught up now but it's been a long day, y'all. Aurora came at O'dark thirty this morning and I was awake for nearly 3 hours before she got here. Went to pick up supplies for the kitchen at Elm and then we worked on the hot lunch (biscuits and gravy and fresh fruit salad and cucumber salad plus desserts) and the bagged meal for later in the day. Tried to reach out to some of the newbies today and did not make much headway with some of them; others were quite receptive and smiling as they left the building.

I'm told that another on staff had heard from my missing cook that she would be back in the area tomorrow. I am not excited about possibly finding her in the building in the morning but will handle the situation if it arises. Her skills and the extra hands/body to help with meal planning and prep are needed but her conduct before and after her decision to leave as she did cannot be tolerated. I'd just as soon get by without her attitude and behavior and God will send us other hands and willing hearts to fill the need. He always does in His own time.

We had pan-grilled slices of ham and ratatouille with other fresh vegetables from the garden tonight. The meal really hit the spot for all of us. Garden-fresh tomatoes, cucumbers, green pepper, and eggplants and rehydrated beets from last summer served pickled with a cinnamon stick in the dish were tasty also. Must can tomatoes tomorrow after work before I lose them.

Think I'd better get to some mending for now. Hopefully, TTYL.

Ohio Joy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Daralene!
> That is how I bought the yarn for the two more traditional Guernseys I've knitted- no problems encountered with working off the cone, and in using five cones now came across one knot only. This particular company sells by 500g cones, although I have heard they are doing 250g ones now as well. I think what you call a skein is what we know as a ball


2 lovely ladies in 2 lovely Guernseys!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Had to knit these converse sneakers after I spotted the free pattern link so I made them with leftover yarn from the set
> Think it finishes the set


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Liz, hope the eye treatment isn't giving much pain & is helping lots.
> 
> Gwen, the blanket is coming along great.
> 
> ...


That would look great on a girl!

Gwen, afghan looks great


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Yeah. Maya and I had half hour walk. I'm tired but it felt good to stretch my legs.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I am sitting here bawling my heart out. Amazing how people you have never met in person but grew up watching on television or movies can affect your life. I am a fan of movies. So watching Gene Wilder as Willy Wonka is a fond memory for me. I just heard of his passing and it has brought me to tears. Maybe I am silly but I feel like I have lost a beloved friend. Feeling sad and heartbroken????????????????????????


Gene Wilder will be greatly missed by many. He was a great actor! The fact that I knew a name to go with a character tells a lot. Hard to believe that he was 3 years older than mom is.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I use it whenever I order from there now. Not huge but figure every little bit helps.


jheiens said:


> I haven't heard her mention it lately but will try to remember to ask her tomorrow, Bonnie. Thanks for reminding me.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

Margaret is John's sister.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ohio Joy your meal sounds as if it were scrumptious. I will keep you in my thoughts as you have to deal with the wayward cook. I know you will handle it with grace and say/do what is needed. Wish we did not have to deal with it at all. 

I made a fresh peach tart for dessert tonight. I'd never used puff pastry and had a few peaches left from when I went to see Marianne and thought why not give it a try. I was surprised at how simple it was (of course I used puff pastry from the grocery). I did look up a recipe on how to make my own though and may give it a try. Next I need to dig out the recipe for making popovers like NanaCaren used to show picture of. I'm getting adventurous! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: 

Oh well, I'm off to bed. TTYL


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just finished


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Watching Mrs Brown's Boys and dying of laughter. ????????????????????

Have a good night everyone


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ohio Joy your meal sounds as if it were scrumptious. I will keep you in my thoughts as you have to deal with the wayward cook. I know you will handle it with grace and say/do what is needed. Wish we did not have to deal with it at all.
> 
> I made a fresh peach tart for dessert tonight. I'd never used puff pastry and had a few peaches left from when I went to see Marianne and thought why not give it a try. I was surprised at how simple it was (of course I used puff pastry from the grocery). I did look up a recipe on how to make my own though and may give it a try. Next I need to dig out the recipe for making popovers like NanaCaren used to show picture of. I'm getting adventurous! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:
> 
> Oh well, I'm off to bed. TTYL


That looks god Gwen.

Pop overs are so easy
Spray muffin Tims with Pam or grease very well, makes 12
Preheat oven to 425F & put empty pans in oven to get hot.

I always make them in the blender as they don't puff up so much other wise.
1 cup four
1 cup milk
2 eggs
1/2 teaspoon salt.
Blend & pour in hot pan
Bake 15 minutes until puffed & crispy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Watching Mrs Brown's Boys and dying of laughter. ????????????????????
> 
> Have a good night everyone


That show is so crazy. I saw it fr the first time only a few months ago.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ohio Joy, hope you get a good rest tonight & if the previous cook shows up tomorrow she is in better humor that before, you don't need the extra nonsense.
I had wanted to get my pears canned today but GD came for most of the day & by the time I got done with the pickles I already had in process when they asked me to keep her. I did a batch of cucumber salad, 5 quarts, it's a quick & easy way to preserve the cucumbers for quite a while. & 11 quarts of yum yum pickles.
DH will be home tomorrow night, he said he's got 44 lbs of salmon, ling cod & sea bass, he was going to buy some halibut but they wanted $30/pound????
Well, I think I'm off to bed, didn't sleep great last nght so I'm tired.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just posted my little bibi on Ravelry and I had a request from Marion Leys to post my pic of my Bibi baby jacket ????????????????


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I made a fresh peach tart for dessert tonight.
> 
> Oh my that looks so good!
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Liz, hope the eye treatment isn't giving much pain & is helping lots.
> 
> Gwen, the blanket is coming along great.
> 
> ...


Don't see why not- or you could do the yoke area in a girly colour that matches the green. Or a different colour all together but the green suits grass. I did a rabbit on green for Elizabeth before she was born (didn't find out what they were having before hand- well they knew it was a human baby!)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I'd agree with you on that point. My fingers are noticeably cold this morning- have not checked the thermometer yet.


I woke up cold during the night and needed to put more on. But checked the temperature and it wasn't cold so no idea why I was so cold. And I wasn't too hot after either. It was around 13C and I was as cold as the other day when it was around 3.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> I loved the piano too. The closest I got was to an old pump organ my mom and dad bought when I was about 13. I used to play it constantly. Taught myself to read music (somewhat) but never could play without looking at the keys. I wish they had sent me for lessons but couldn't afford it then. Later in life my DH and I bought an electric organ and both of us loved to play on it. DH played clarinet and guitar at one time. We both loved music.


I'm sitting in the library using the internet as ours is playing up- but we think it is the modem though should maybe check. But it was working if we sat next to it. Yesterday not working at all.
Anyway what I was starting to say is someone is playing a piano here. Haven't libraries changed over the decades? From places where you whispered to pianos playing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't think so, we had frost anytime after mid August since I was a kid.
> I've been down to the garden & it doesn't look like any damage, I think the wet saved it, everything was drenched. I had another slug picking session this morning, yuk! Picked a 5 gallon pail of cucumbers which are being turned into pickles, 4 large jars of cucumber salad, a fridge pickle are done & ive got cucumbers sliced & soaking in salt water for yum yum pickle, they are my favorite., have to soak 3 hrs & then get drained & cooked.


Thats good that the stuff survived. Will you try to pick it all in case of more frosts or just pick some each day until they get frozen.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 2:25 pm here and caught up.
> 
> Julie sending you the biggest of hugs xo
> 
> ...


This is a really nice pattern- and the colour is nice. Downloaded the pattern yesterday as I though tit would be nice for Elizabeth. But I can't her everything i want to. Partly lack of time but she also won't be able to wear them if I do too many.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Your seasons change so fast, Bonnie. I feel exhausted just thinking of how much you accomplish. Makes me look very indolent.


Makes me look indolent too- and I don't even have your on going health issues as an excuse.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I am sitting here bawling my heart out. Amazing how people you have never met in person but grew up watching on television or movies can affect your life. I am a fan of movies. So watching Gene Wilder as Willy Wonka is a fond memory for me. I just heard of his passing and it has brought me to tears. Maybe I am silly but I feel like I have lost a beloved friend. Feeling sad and heartbroken????????????????????????


Being fragile already is likely why you are reacting so strongly. Probably releasing emotions that you needed to let go so could well be really good for you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That looks god Gwen.
> 
> Pop overs are so easy
> Spray muffin Tims with Pam or grease very well, makes 12
> ...


Don't think it looks that good Bonnie :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, thank you for your support.
Have 8 a.m. GYN appt. New dr. As old one left town.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> 2:25 pm here and caught up.
> 
> Julie sending you the biggest of hugs xo
> 
> ...


Thank you Mel and your vest is looking great . The colour you are using is very pretty


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> It really does finish it off! :sm24: :sm24:


Thank you Kate and Fan


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mrsvette said:


> Well got a good soaking this afternoon so guess it's going to like this all week. People are happy in not having to water lawns or fill pools.
> Julie - loved the sweaters - you're fingers are gold!
> Sonja - the sneakers are perfect to finish off the outfit. Super job!
> Melody - the color is delightful and can't wait to see it finished!
> ...


Thank you


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Good morning Sonya. Have a good day.
About to leave the library and head home.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> I'm caught up now but it's been a long day, y'all. Aurora came at O'dark thirty this morning and I was awake for nearly 3 hours before she got here. Went to pick up supplies for the kitchen at Elm and then we worked on the hot lunch (biscuits and gravy and fresh fruit salad and cucumber salad plus desserts) and the bagged meal for later in the day. Tried to reach out to some of the newbies today and did not make much headway with some of them; others were quite receptive and smiling as they left the building.
> 
> I'm told that another on staff had heard from my missing cook that she would be back in the area tomorrow. I am not excited about possibly finding her in the building in the morning but will handle the situation if it arises. Her skills and the extra hands/body to help with meal planning and prep are needed but her conduct before and after her decision to leave as she did cannot be tolerated. I'd just as soon get by without her attitude and behavior and God will send us other hands and willing hearts to fill the need. He always does in His own time.
> 
> ...


All that food sounds delicious Joy made my tummy rumble as its morning here and I really should get off here and go and find some breakfast 
Hope if the lady does turn up she will at least apologies for her behaviour but I don't think she will


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ohio Joy your meal sounds as if it were scrumptious. I will keep you in my thoughts as you have to deal with the wayward cook. I know you will handle it with grace and say/do what is needed. Wish we did not have to deal with it at all.
> 
> I made a fresh peach tart for dessert tonight. I'd never used puff pastry and had a few peaches left from when I went to see Marianne and thought why not give it a try. I was surprised at how simple it was (of course I used puff pastry from the grocery). I did look up a recipe on how to make my own though and may give it a try. Next I need to dig out the recipe for making popovers like NanaCaren used to show picture of. I'm getting adventurous! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:
> 
> Oh well, I'm off to bed. TTYL


More food that looks yummy I use puff pastry a lot that's a surprise coming from me ????But it is so easy to use. Like you I add fruit and maybe some type of jam or for a savoury dish I add vegtables with a tomatoe base and cheese on top 
A quick and easy make my kind of cooking


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

All this talk about piano lessons brought back terrible memories for me. My folks started me on the piano at age 6 and I hated it from day one. My mother sat on the bench with me while I practiced and it was way too long for a 6 year old. When I started school I had to practice a half hour before school and another half hour in the afternoon. I begged for years to stop lessons but it fell on deaf ears. At age 16 I was seriously injured in an auto accident. My doctor's sons took music lessons from the same teacher and when I was told the extent of my injuries, the first thing out of my mouth was , "Good, now I can quit piano lessons." To this day I do not enjoy listening to a piano and I very much love music. My talent is listening to music, not making music. It was a very sad experience forme.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Good morning Sonya. Have a good day.
> About to leave the library and head home.


And a good evening to you Margaret it looks like it's going to be another beautiful day here so I'm probably going to be tidying the garden up this afternoon and going to the nearby shops this morning as I need to pick up youngest sons prescription and some yoghurt more than likely come home with a few other items as I can never just come out of a supermarket with just what I went into buy


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Warmer is OK. But it also means hot coming.
> But high teens low 20s is good.


I knew you would say something like that... LOL. I NEED some high 20s pretty please? :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, she came home Friday. Goes in for a check up on the 8th.


I am glad she is home again. Hope she is doing well.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Cashmeregma there are no plans at all to get a caregiver for Marianne's mom. I know it wouldn't be in the budget . Cindi is stepping up quite a bit in providing help.
> 
> I know what you mean about the energy young folks have. I also would love to have that level of energy again but do enjoy being retired. I've been eye-ing spinning wheels and weaving looms also but will resist since no one anywhere around here that I know of that spins or teaches spinning or weaving. Besides, I have enough hobbies and few folks that would appreciate gifts of any of my hobbies. Haven't even made my soap for a couple of months nor finished the 3rd top I was working on for DD. Of course, I have been working on the afghan that will go to DSD and DSIL for Christmas. I said I'd show a picture of it once I got a band of each of the colors dones; 12 colors. I started the second repeat of the colors last night. I'm guess-timating that it will take 3-4 repeats before completed. (hoping 3 will do it but suspect it will be 4). Mindless work as it is just double crochet stitch over and over but does seem what my mind needs right now...LOL.


That is looking great Gwen! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yup????, when I woke up at 7:30 there was ice me the deck. When I finish my tea I'm off to see if the cucumbers & tomatoes are history, sometimes when the plants are really wet it doesn't harm them. I was going to pick yesterday but it was raining all afternoon & then cleared off when I was at the neighbors for supper. I saw a skunk on the way back so decided I wasn't going to stumble around in the dark trying to cover


 :sm06: Oh my! I hope you managed to save your plants.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Your sick of winter, it's supposed to still be summer here & there's ice this morning . I think my temperature this morning is probably colder than your winter????????????


Definately!! Its crazy! I hope it doesnt mean that you will have a longer Winter. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> Thanks everyone for your concern about my eye. It feels fine today. Still have to put drops in every 2 hours. I'm not supposed to lift anything heavier than 5 lbs and went shopping yesterday, and forgot. Sure hope I haven't done any damage. When I went in to the store, it was a beautiful day. When I came out, it was pouring rain. I was absolutely soaked just getting back to the car. Not complaining because we needed the rain.
> 
> TNS - Hope the meds for your FIL will control the Parkinsons.
> 
> ...


I am glad you seem to be doing well with the eye treatments. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ohio Joy your meal sounds as if it were scrumptious. I will keep you in my thoughts as you have to deal with the wayward cook. I know you will handle it with grace and say/do what is needed. Wish we did not have to deal with it at all.
> 
> I made a fresh peach tart for dessert tonight. I'd never used puff pastry and had a few peaches left from when I went to see Marianne and thought why not give it a try. I was surprised at how simple it was (of course I used puff pastry from the grocery). I did look up a recipe on how to make my own though and may give it a try. Next I need to dig out the recipe for making popovers like NanaCaren used to show picture of. I'm getting adventurous! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:
> 
> Oh well, I'm off to bed. TTYL


That looks very yummy Gwen. :sm24:

And ditto RE Ohio Joy's cook situation.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Watching Mrs Brown's Boys and dying of laughter. ????????????????????
> 
> Have a good night everyone


Love that show too. Laughing is very good for you.

And the little vest is really cute. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ohio Joy, hope you get a good rest tonight & if the previous cook shows up tomorrow she is in better humor that before, you don't need the extra nonsense.
> I had wanted to get my pears canned today but GD came for most of the day & by the time I got done with the pickles I already had in process when they asked me to keep her. I did a batch of cucumber salad, 5 quarts, it's a quick & easy way to preserve the cucumbers for quite a while. & 11 quarts of yum yum pickles.
> DH will be home tomorrow night, he said he's got 44 lbs of salmon, ling cod & sea bass, he was going to buy some halibut but they wanted $30/pound????
> Well, I think I'm off to bed, didn't sleep great last nght so I'm tired.


Oh yum, I love salmon. :sm11:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Just finished


Beautiful work as always Mel and such even knitting. Do you have a particular baby in mind as the recipient?


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all.

Update on Aunt, still holding on, has ups and downs, unfortunately not holding hopes up for positive results. Her son thinks it really is only a matter of time.

Next, finally one of my nieces, 1 of 2 heart kids, is havinhg a valve replaced tomorrow. Fingers crossed, surgery is not cancelled in morning, as this is already overdue to be done. Hopefully, there will be no after effects as she as experienced previously. Then she is home for the rest of this week and next week then the following week is final exams for grade 12.

Tomorrow afternoon late or Thursday afternoon, will be run into visit her.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

pacer said:


> Julie thanks for getting the party started. It is so wonderful for you to fill in while Sam is on holiday.
> 
> I posted an update picture on last week's tea party but I will try to post it here as well.


Oh dear, that puppy looks ready to lick someone to the ground


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Just posted my little bibi on Ravelry and I had a request from Marion Leys to post my pic of my Bibi baby jacket ????????????????


That is wonderful. You knit so many beautiful things. The vest is adorable.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hot off the needles and headed to K4BN tomorrow. Bad light means thus lovely light blue yarn looks grey. It is a hooded poncho for a small teen.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hot off the needles and headed to K4BN tomorrow. Bad light means thus lovely light blue yarn looks grey. It is a hooded poncho for a small teen.


Your poncho is gorgeous Heather has the yarn got sparkles in it ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Update on Aunt, still holding on, has ups and downs, unfortunately not holding hopes up for positive results. Her son thinks it really is only a matter of time.
> 
> ...


 Hope everything goes alright for your niece Heather and that she feels well enough to go back to school and do her exams


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just finished


Melody it's adorable! Can't get over how quickly you get sets done! Hope today is better for you! Hugs!!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ohio Joy your meal sounds as if it were scrumptious. I will keep you in my thoughts as you have to deal with the wayward cook. I know you will handle it with grace and say/do what is needed. Wish we did not have to deal with it at all.
> 
> I made a fresh peach tart for dessert tonight. I'd never used puff pastry and had a few peaches left from when I went to see Marianne and thought why not give it a try. I was surprised at how simple it was (of course I used puff pastry from the grocery). I did look up a recipe on how to make my own though and may give it a try. Next I need to dig out the recipe for making popovers like NanaCaren used to show picture of. I'm getting adventurous! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:
> 
> Oh well, I'm off to bed. TTYL


That looks delicious! Did you top with sugar and cinnamon? Hope you slept well! Hugs!!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hot off the needles and headed to K4BN tomorrow. Bad light means thus lovely light blue yarn looks grey. It is a hooded poncho for a small teen.


Super!????????


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Here's a pic of Roxie. She's 2 years old and an escape artist. She was a very good dog yesterday. I guess she realizes when "pup Nana" is there Melissa and Jimmy will be home. Did get more cross stitching done too. Hope everyone has a wonderful day! Hugs to all!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hot off the needles and headed to K4BN tomorrow. Bad light means thus lovely light blue yarn looks grey. It is a hooded poncho for a small teen.


It looks really nice Heather. And I hope your Aunt is kept comfortable and that your niece's surgery goes well and without being cancelled again. Take care. Hugs.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

mrsvette said:


> Here's a pic of Roxie. She's 2 years old and an escape artist. She was a very good dog yesterday. I guess she realizes when "pup Nana" is there Melissa and Jimmy will be home. Did get more cross stitching done too. Hope everyone has a wonderful day! Hugs to all!


Aaaw she looks really sweet. You have a good day too. :sm11:


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Aaaw she looks really sweet. You have a good day too. :sm11:


She is! Realtor picking me up soon. Getting other house on the market. Here's a pic of it. Hope to make it home before storms start again. First summer in Florida and never know what to expect! Enjoy!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Railyn said:


> All this talk about piano lessons brought back terrible memories for me.
> 
> It makes me so sad to hear that you had such an awful experience. As a former piano teacher and public school music teacher, my goal was always to help students find the joy in music. Both of my daughters were Suzuki violin students. I was so impressed with the method I decided to use it with my piano students. I went to an Institute one summer and learned so much. One key element is that a child should always feel better about himself when he/she leaves the lesson than she did when she came. I have altered that a bit and asked employees to keep that thought when dealing with clients, families and other employees.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Here's a pic of Roxie. She's 2 years old and an escape artist. She was a very good dog yesterday. I guess she realizes when "pup Nana" is there Melissa and Jimmy will be home. Did get more cross stitching done too. Hope everyone has a wonderful day! Hugs to all!


Roxie is a beauty!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

pacer said:


> Mishka!
> Matthew tried a background shading that is light on one side and darker on the other side.


Wow!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> 2 lovely ladies in 2 lovely Guernseys!


Thanks Tami.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I woke up cold during the night and needed to put more on. But checked the temperature and it wasn't cold so no idea why I was so cold. And I wasn't too hot after either. It was around 13C and I was as cold as the other day when it was around 3.


Ah well, that's life I guess.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Makes me look indolent too- and I don't even have your on going health issues as an excuse.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Railyn said:


> All this talk about piano lessons brought back terrible memories for me. My folks started me on the piano at age 6 and I hated it from day one. My mother sat on the bench with me while I practiced and it was way too long for a 6 year old. When I started school I had to practice a half hour before school and another half hour in the afternoon. I begged for years to stop lessons but it fell on deaf ears. At age 16 I was seriously injured in an auto accident. My doctor's sons took music lessons from the same teacher and when I was told the extent of my injuries, the first thing out of my mouth was , "Good, now I can quit piano lessons." To this day I do not enjoy listening to a piano and I very much love music. My talent is listening to music, not making music. It was a very sad experience forme.


I am sorry to hear that, piano is just about my favourite instrument.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Adorable Melody. will you be adding buttons?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Bonnie! I just may give them a try this evening. Is the flour plain or self rising? 


Bonnie7591 said:


> That looks god Gwen.
> 
> Pop overs are so easy
> Spray muffin Tims with Pam or grease very well, makes 12
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope you like the new doctor Joy. I hate having to change doctors, especially when you seen one for a long time.



sassafras123 said:


> Tami, thank you for your support.
> Have 8 a.m. GYN appt. New dr. As old one left town.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It's Pillsbury, the only sugar free mix I can find here. There's also a brownie mix but we haven't tried it yet.


~~~We make the sugar free brownies all the time....easy to make and yummmmmmy!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am so sorry that your parents forced you when you clearly did not enjoy it. Perhaps if they had listened you would have been drawn to it at a later age. I also had a horrible experience with piano lesson; won't go into lots of detail just say that the teacher (a man) attempted to molest when he took another female student and I on a supposed study field trip. Next time he came to the house to give a lesson I refused to let him in. Of course parents didn't know why and I was scared to tell. I got to quit but mom was furious saying I was rude and made me scrub the baseboards of the living room. I was never given the opportunity to take lessons again. Fortunately it didn't turn me against the piano and we have one I inherited. DD and DH (some) both play.



Railyn said:


> All this talk about piano lessons brought back terrible memories for me. My folks started me on the piano at age 6 and I hated it from day one. My mother sat on the bench with me while I practiced and it was way too long for a 6 year old. When I started school I had to practice a half hour before school and another half hour in the afternoon. I begged for years to stop lessons but it fell on deaf ears. At age 16 I was seriously injured in an auto accident. My doctor's sons took music lessons from the same teacher and when I was told the extent of my injuries, the first thing out of my mouth was , "Good, now I can quit piano lessons." To this day I do not enjoy listening to a piano and I very much love music. My talent is listening to music, not making music. It was a very sad experience forme.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I tend to be the same way when going into the supermarket. I always seem to "remember" something else or am tempted by something. LOL. Definitely don't need to go if I'm hungry too. LOLOL


Swedenme said:


> And a good evening to you Margaret it looks like it's going to be another beautiful day here so I'm probably going to be tidying the garden up this afternoon and going to the nearby shops this morning as I need to pick up youngest sons prescription and some yoghurt more than likely come home with a few other items as I can never just come out of a supermarket with just what I went into buy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well you both need to come visit me; temps will be in the high 90s F all week! Hot, hot, hot!


sugarsugar said:


> I knew you would say something like that... LOL. I NEED some high 20s pretty please? :sm11:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Heather will keep both your aunt and your niece in prayer. Will your niece be expected to take exams or will they give her an extension before doing so? I can't imagine having to prepare for exams right after undergoing such a serious surgery.


busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Update on Aunt, still holding on, has ups and downs, unfortunately not holding hopes up for positive results. Her son thinks it really is only a matter of time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Very cute Heather. I've been tempted to try something like that for the DGDs.



busyworkerbee said:


> Hot off the needles and headed to K4BN tomorrow. Bad light means thus lovely light blue yarn looks grey. It is a hooded poncho for a small teen.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No sugar except on the edges of the pastry dough. I mixed the peaches with honey and fresh lemon juice. In fact, here is the recipe.

3 c stone fruit (I used peaches)
3 TBS honey
2 TBS lemon juice
1 egg lightly beaten
puff pastry (I used two sheets from grocery)

Preheat oven to 375. Put baking sheet in oven to heat. Mix fruit with honey and lemon juice in a bowl. Put puff pastry on parchment paper and roll in sides to form about a 1/2 inch raised edge. Pour in fruit mixture. Brush edges with egg. If desired sprinkle edges with raw sugar. Remove heated pan from oven, place the parchment paper with tart onto the pan and return to the ove. Bake 20-25 minutes until golden brown.



mrsvette said:


> That looks delicious! Did you top with sugar and cinnamon? Hope you slept well! Hugs!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Roxie is a beautiful dog. I would imagine that being in FL she does not get quite as think a winter coat as Mishka does.



mrsvette said:


> Here's a pic of Roxie. She's 2 years old and an escape artist. She was a very good dog yesterday. I guess she realizes when "pup Nana" is there Melissa and Jimmy will be home. Did get more cross stitching done too. Hope everyone has a wonderful day! Hugs to all!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Heather, poncho is so pretty. Is there mohair in the yarn. It looks so soft.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Don't recall who asked who (the dog) had photo bombed the picture of the afghan I posted....I went back and looked and it was Mario the Jack Russell/Chihuahua mix. He's a sweetie most of the time. Always sleeps between DH and me.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely home. Best of luck selling; hope you get a good price and that it moves quickly for you.


mrsvette said:


> She is! Realtor picking me up soon. Getting other house on the market. Here's a pic of it. Hope to make it home before storms start again. First summer in Florida and never know what to expect! Enjoy!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I imagine you were/are an excellent music teacher. I love your philosophy too; encourage, encourage, encourage. Wish I could have had someone like you!



machriste said:


> Railyn said:
> 
> 
> > All this talk about piano lessons brought back terrible memories for me.
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

MrsVette, Roxie looks sweet.
Julie,methane you.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> She's beautiful. I'm so glad you were able to post a photo. Does she know that she has so many KP aunties and uncles?


~~~Thanks, Rookie. She will soon! Her parents know.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I can identify with hating piano lessons but fortunately I had a good teacher, I just wasn't a good at practicing. My Mom would say "it may save your sanity one day"(?!) but whenever I was having a bad day I would sit and play and would always feel better so who knows! I was given the opportunity to play the hymns at a small church for several years and I was blessed for the chance to do it. I have however not wanted to force my children to take lessons if they didn't want them 
I'm back to reading backward from the end again because am unable to keep up I hope I will be able to catch up before Friday. I'm headed to the gym for some much needed exercise will be back later.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> MrsVette, Roxie looks sweet.
> Julie,methane you.


I am sure you don't mean that, Joy- but thanks for the giggle, Spellcheck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Thanks, Rookie. She will soon! Her parents know.


What a sweetheart she is!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Happy Birthday Marilyn!! and Carol you have a beautiful granddaughter. I'm happy for you.
> 
> Sam what have you been doing on your Vaca?
> 
> Have a great Sunday dear friends.


~~~Thanks, Strawberry!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

KateB said:


> That is wonderful and what a lovely keepsake for her!


~~~It was fun to do. We gave it to them at the baby shower. It was convenient to load the gifts on the bookcase.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~It was fun to do. We gave it to them at the baby shower. It was convenient to load the gifts on the bookcase.


Lovely!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Carol, Naomi seems to have long fingers....do we have a pianist in the making here? What an angel she is. Enjoy your Bibi time.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Don't recall who asked who (the dog) had photo bombed the picture of the afghan I posted....I went back and looked and it was Mario the Jack Russell/Chihuahua mix. He's a sweetie most of the time. Always sleeps between DH and me.


Was me Gwen he just looked so cute


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mrsvette said:


> Here's a pic of Roxie. She's 2 years old and an escape artist. She was a very good dog yesterday. I guess she realizes when "pup Nana" is there Melissa and Jimmy will be home. Did get more cross stitching done too. Hope everyone has a wonderful day! Hugs to all!


Roxie is lovely .


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Thanks, Rookie. She will soon! Her parents know.


What a little darling. She looks very cudly!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Thanks, Rookie. She will soon! Her parents know.


Oh what cheeks! Beyond adorable! Thanks for the picture and looking forward to more!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't think so, we had frost anytime after mid August since I was a kid.
> I've been down to the garden & it doesn't look like any damage, I think the wet saved it, everything was drenched. I had another slug picking session this morning, yuk! Picked a 5 gallon pail of cucumbers which are being turned into pickles, 4 large jars of cucumber salad, a fridge pickle are done & ive got cucumbers sliced & soaking in salt water for yum yum pickle, they are my favorite., have to soak 3 hrs & then get drained & cooked.


Oh, you're making me so tired!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ohio Joy your meal sounds as if it were scrumptious. I will keep you in my thoughts as you have to deal with the wayward cook. I know you will handle it with grace and say/do what is needed. Wish we did not have to deal with it at all.
> 
> I made a fresh peach tart for dessert tonight. I'd never used puff pastry and had a few peaches left from when I went to see Marianne and thought why not give it a try. I was surprised at how simple it was (of course I used puff pastry from the grocery). I did look up a recipe on how to make my own though and may give it a try. Next I need to dig out the recipe for making popovers like NanaCaren used to show picture of. I'm getting adventurous! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:
> 
> Oh well, I'm off to bed. TTYL


Looks so good.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just finished


Very nice, Mel, and a pretty colour.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just posted my little bibi on Ravelry and I had a request from Marion Leys to post my pic of my Bibi baby jacket ????????????????


That's great.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Update on Aunt, still holding on, has ups and downs, unfortunately not holding hopes up for positive results. Her son thinks it really is only a matter of time.
> 
> ...


Hope all goes well for your niece.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hot off the needles and headed to K4BN tomorrow. Bad light means thus lovely light blue yarn looks grey. It is a hooded poncho for a small teen.


It looks light blue to me and so soft looking.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Here's a pic of Roxie. She's 2 years old and an escape artist. She was a very good dog yesterday. I guess she realizes when "pup Nana" is there Melissa and Jimmy will be home. Did get more cross stitching done too. Hope everyone has a wonderful day! Hugs to all!


She's a beauty.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> She is! Realtor picking me up soon. Getting other house on the market. Here's a pic of it. Hope to make it home before storms start again. First summer in Florida and never know what to expect! Enjoy!


Very nice home. It shouldn't take long to sell.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Railyn said:


> All this talk about piano lessons brought back terrible memories for me. My folks started me on the piano at age 6 and I hated it from day one. My mother sat on the bench with me while I practiced and it was way too long for a 6 year old. When I started school I had to practice a half hour before school and another half hour in the afternoon. I begged for years to stop lessons but it fell on deaf ears. At age 16 I was seriously injured in an auto accident. My doctor's sons took music lessons from the same teacher and when I was told the extent of my injuries, the first thing out of my mouth was , "Good, now I can quit piano lessons." To this day I do not enjoy listening to a piano and I very much love music. My talent is listening to music, not making music. It was a very sad experience forme.


I am sorry that you don't enjoy piano music any more. It is something that I really like to listen to.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Thanks, Rookie. She will soon! Her parents know.


She sure is a big baby for 2 week's old. :sm02:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> Being a Grandmother is so special. Make the most of it while you near them.
> Sorry the new Mum is not well-makes it harder to enjoy and makes those awake times in the middle of the night so much more of a chore.
> Lovely looking girl. Amazing how quickly they change isn't it?


~~~It is VERY amazing! A real treat. :sm09: She changes SO quickly. You can see her trying ever so slightly to hold her head up. That young? She gets put down on her back, but she often manages to roll over on her side. She can't manage the arms yet, so she doesn't go all the way over, but I am really surprised she does as much as she does.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I still have the bits and pieces you knitted when we had the mini KAP in Goulburn (Australia) (NSW)


~~~ :sm09: :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Back from wasted doc appt. he was not ob/GYN so couldn't do pap today and did not have child speculum. So I told nurse I didn't want to waste either of our time and left.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Great job on the book case and decorations!


~~~Thanks! It was a joint project from the two of us.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> :sm09: Prod Prod. I didn't want to say anything, and steal your thunder! And I enjoyed seeing you Thursday.


~~~ :sm02: :sm24: I don't mind the prodding...I need it. I have taken to retirement like a duck to water. SO much to do!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That is so great!! Just beautiful decorations and will be so special for your DGD. It's fun getting to say DGD to you. :sm24:


~~~I like hearing it, too! :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just finished
> 
> Bibi baby jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry
> 
> 0-3 mth size


~~~Really darling! Why is it called "Bibi"? That is now "my" name...Bibi means grandmother in Swahili, which is one of the languages my DS speaks. :sm01:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh no. So sorry that happened too Julie. Guess you will just have to adopt some sweet couple having babies.


~~~That's what I was thinking. I'm sure there are some babies around, and some mothers who would welcome some alternative holders for a while.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Carol your sweet little grand daughter is just adorable. Those cheeks are meant for kissing all day long.

Heather the poncho looks soft and snuggly. The recipient will love it.

I need to add buttons to the little sweater sets I have made. The original picture of the vest on Ravelry has buttons but I don't thing I will add any 

Slept in until 11am today. Was up really late watching Mrs. Brown's Boys. Haven't laughed that hard in ages. 

Off I go as I need to do dishes and tidy up a bit. Lady coming for appt today to help me fill out paperwork for Big Brother/Big sister program and a few other things. 

Check in later.????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats good that the stuff survived. Will you try to pick it all in case of more frosts or just pick some each day until they get frozen.


There no more frost in the forcast now but I'm going to pick the larger tomatoes, that lets the smaller ones grow more, not that I really need more but I always pick them until a hard frost, that way we have fresh ones longer, usually I pick the small ones at the end & make green tomatoe mincemeat. My mom used to make green tomatoe relish that was really good but no one but me eats it so I don't bother to make it.

I picked cukes yesterday, more will come now if it warms up again but these we will just eat fresh or give away unless I make one more batch of cucumber salad, (a fridge pickle)

Have any of you of canned coleslaw? I found a recipe in my old Catholic Church cookbook, the lady who put it in is long passed so can't ask her about it. I was thinking that may be a way to save my cabbages that split, I don't want to do sauerkraut but hate to let them waste & they won't keep.???? My beautiful cabbage are under attack from the slugs but I don't think the cold room is cold enough to put them in yet.

I've got my 2nd canner full of pears on for the morning, I'm glad they are almost done.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bonnie7591 wrote:
That looks god Gwen.

Pop overs are so easy
Spray muffin Tims with Pam or grease very well, makes 12
Preheat oven to 425F & put empty pans in oven to get hot.

I always make them in the blender as they don't puff up so much other wise.
1 cup four
1 cup milk
2 eggs
1/2 teaspoon salt.
Blend & pour in hot pan
Bake 15 minutes until puffed & crispy


Don't think it looks that good Bonnie 


Oops, should be flour!????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Update on Aunt, still holding on, has ups and downs, unfortunately not holding hopes up for positive results. Her son thinks it really is only a matter of time.
> 
> ...


I hope your nieces surgery goes well. Your poor sister having 2 kids with heart trouble is a lot to deal with on her own.
I hope your aunt either improves or passes peacefully, so hard on her & her family if she lingers with no hope of improvement


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hot off the needles and headed to K4BN tomorrow. Bad light means thus lovely light blue yarn looks grey. It is a hooded poncho for a small teen.


It looks great.
What is K4BN? I'm sure you've told us before, seems I'm getting senile????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Bonnie! I just may give them a try this evening. Is the flour plain or self rising?


Just regular flour, I don't know if we even have self rising here, I've never seen it. There's no leavening agent, I think that's why doing it in the blender is necessary to get the air beat into it? They don't puff up as nice when just done with a mixer, at least that's my experience


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Thanks, Rookie. She will soon! Her parents know.


What a cutie! She's sure growing fast


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Oh, you're making me so tired!


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Back from wasted doc appt. he was not ob/GYN so couldn't do pap today and did not have child speculum. So I told nurse I didn't want to waste either of our time and left.


Not good, hope you can find a suitable Doctor quickly


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Just regular flour, I don't know if we even have self rising here, I've never seen it. There's no leavening agent, I think that's why doing it in the blender is necessary to get the air beat into it? They don't puff up as nice when just done with a mixer, at least that's my experience


Bonnie, I've always made my batter in a bowl, whisking by hand, I leave the batter for an hour or so in the fridge, but find the important thing is really hot oil (I never have dripping) in the muffin pans as you put them into the oven.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bonnie, I've always made my batter in a bowl, whisking by hand, I leave the batter for an hour or so in the fridge, but find the important thing is really hot oil (I never have dripping) in the muffin pans as you put them into the oven.


I never have enough drippings to use either but I find spraying with Pam works well, I've never let the batter sit, just mix it & right in, I guess whatever works for each person is the way to go. I've had them be little flat hard pucks when I didn't use the blender so will stick with that


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I never have enough drippings to use either but I find spraying with Pam works well, I've never let the batter sit, just mix it & right in, I guess whatever works for each person is the way to go. I've had them be little flat hard pucks when I didn't use the blender so will stick with that


I've seldom afforded a silicone spray- they are available but pricey. As you say, go with what works for you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just casting on for a Raspberry Crush Gansey for me, I've been able to buy the cones I needed thanks to a very generous gift from a friend- hopefully to be ready for next winter!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, when I said this,
"Oh no. So sorry that happened too Julie. Guess you will just have to adopt some sweet couple having babies."

I sure don't mean to imply that they would take the place of your grandchildren, just that loving babies without all the responsibility is so good for one. I truly feel badly things worked out the way they did and I do pray that you will be able to resolve things sometime. I've learned that in bad times sometimes adopted family is better than none.

I love the name of Rasberry Crush for a color. Mmmmm luscious.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Spent the night with DGD and morning for follow-up Dr.'s appointment. Now time for a wee nap. Hugs to all who need or want them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, when I said this,
> "Oh no. So sorry that happened too Julie. Guess you will just have to adopt some sweet couple having babies."
> 
> I sure don't mean to imply that they would take the place of your grandchildren, just that loving babies without all the responsibility is so good for one. I truly feel badly things worked out the way they did and I do pray that you will be able to resolve things sometime. I've learned that in bad times sometimes adopted family is better than none.
> ...


I knew what you mean't, I guess I get that with my friends at church, though I am more comfortable with toddlers.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I knew what you mean't, I guess I get that with my friends at church, though I am more comfortable with toddlers.


That's good. At least you get to share all the toddlers on here, be it virtual.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, sent you 4th pm this time used cashmeregma as recipient. Sure hope you get this and I have cracked code how to pm you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, have sent pm to admin asking to fix problem. My email is
[email protected]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That's good. At least you get to share all the toddlers on here, be it virtual.


 :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I recently subscribed to Amazon Prime and have found some lovely free shows. I love historical based dramas and have been watching the series Lark Rising to Candleford. I have almost finished season 4 (which are what are free). Also watched all free available of Mr. Selfridge and another one that the name right now can't recall. I'm in in historical drama heaven! What is Mrs. Brown's Boys about?



gagesmom said:


> Carol your sweet little grand daughter is just adorable. Those cheeks are meant for kissing all day long.
> 
> Heather the poncho looks soft and snuggly. The recipient will love it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Bonnie. I'm determined to make them tonight. I was hoping I'd hear from you in time. I have a food processor (not a blender) and will try that since you said a mixer won't work as well. Crossing my fingers they will turn out well.

Wish I lived closer; I'd help you with your canning though I'd learn more than help most likely. I've canned apples and made jams & jellies but have flopped when it comes to canning beans, tomatoes, and making pickles. When we had a big garden I finally resorted to blanching and freezing mostly.

Back to the afghan. TTYL



Bonnie7591 said:


> Just regular flour, I don't know if we even have self rising here, I've never seen it. There's no leavening agent, I think that's why doing it in the blender is necessary to get the air beat into it? They don't puff up as nice when just done with a mixer, at least that's my experience


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I think it was Daralene who mentioned the Crushed Raspberry- this is it:-


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think it was Daralene who mentioned the Crushed Raspberry- this is it:-


Just curious,how much yarn is on that cone?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Just curious,how much yarn is on that cone?


500grams, the company now does 250gram cones as well.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think it was Daralene who mentioned the Crushed Raspberry- this is it:-


It is as gorgeous as its name sounds. WOW!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I recently subscribed to Amazon Prime and have found some lovely free shows. I love historical based dramas and have been watching the series Lark Rising to Candleford. I have almost finished season 4 (which are what are free). Also watched all free available of Mr. Selfridge and another one that the name right now can't recall. I'm in in historical drama heaven! What is Mrs. Brown's Boys about?


I have Amazon Prime also as we don't have cable or satellite and use it on our Wi-if tv. I also have Netflix and really enjoy both. My favorites are historical and educational. Such fun.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think it was Daralene who mentioned the Crushed Raspberry- this is it:-


Those look like really long DPN's??


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It is as gorgeous as its name sounds. WOW!


 :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:
 

> I've seldom afforded a silicone spray- they are available but pricey. As you say, go with what works for you!


Pam is just spray oil not silicone costs about $4/can & I don't go thought 2 cans a year so not really too pricy here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Those look like really long DPN's??


 They are indeed! 40 cm long.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I recently subscribed to Amazon Prime and have found some lovely free shows. I love historical based dramas and have been watching the series Lark Rising to Candleford. I have almost finished season 4 (which are what are free). Also watched all free available of Mr. Selfridge and another one that the name right now can't recall. I'm in in historical drama heaven! What is Mrs. Brown's Boys about?


Mrs. Browns Boys is a raunchy comedy but the couple of epidsodes I've watched were really funny. I think you can find some on YouTube.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Pam is just spray oil not silicone costs about $4/can & I don't go thought 2 cans a year so not really too pricy here.


Right, I just have to be so careful with how I spend my dollars!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Slept in until 11am today. Was up really late watching Mrs. Brown's Boys. Haven't laughed that hard in ages.
> 
> Off I go as I need to do dishes and tidy up a bit. Lady coming for appt today to help me fill out paperwork for Big Brother/Big sister program and a few other things.
> 
> Check in later.????


Mel I enjoy Mrs Browns Boys too. It's one of the few programmes that make me laugh out loud even though I'm sitting here watching it all on my own.
What is a Big Brother/Big Sister program?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, that's a gorgeous color for your sweater.

I picked another 5-6 gallons of larger tomatoes, still tons in the garden but will see if they grow a little.
I brought in 2 split cabbages, I'm not sure if I can salvage anything from the one???? But we won't starve without it????
I got all the pickles packed to the cold room & I think I'm going to call that enough for the day
Heard from DH he will be home by supper time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, that's a gorgeous color for your sweater.
> 
> I picked another 5-6 gallons of larger tomatoes, still tons in the garden but will see if they grow a little.
> I brought in 2 split cabbages, I'm not sure if I can salvage anything from the one???? But we won't starve without it????
> ...


 :sm24: It will be great for grey winter days! It's a nuisance when a cabbage splits. Hope the tomatoes continue to do well.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think it was Daralene who mentioned the Crushed Raspberry- this is it:-


Another beautiful colour julie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mrs. Browns Boys is a raunchy comedy but the couple of epidsodes I've watched were really funny. I think you can find some on YouTube.


The fourth series has started here in the uk


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Another beautiful colour julie


I love it- but I will have to wear it with my denims.

Or possibly with my black skirts.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Yeah. Pm went through.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

mrsvette said:


> Here's a pic of Roxie. She's 2 years old and an escape artist. She was a very good dog yesterday. I guess she realizes when "pup Nana" is there Melissa and Jimmy will be home. Did get more cross stitching done too. Hope everyone has a wonderful day! Hugs to all!


I love Roxie's eyes.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just a quick pop in to say my attempt at making popovers was a disaster...LOL. They did not rise at all and I ended up with lumps of yuck. Will give it a try another time. For such a simple sounding recipe it sure threw me. Ah well, will try again. 
EDIT: Just realized what I did wrong!!! Don't hurt yourself laughing now....I forgot to put in the eggs!!!! What a dunce!!! Must have been still groggy from my short nap. DUH!



Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Bonnie. I'm determined to make them tonight. I was hoping I'd hear from you in time. I have a food processor (not a blender) and will try that since you said a mixer won't work as well. Crossing my fingers they will turn out well.
> 
> Wish I lived closer; I'd help you with your canning though I'd learn more than help most likely. I've canned apples and made jams & jellies but have flopped when it comes to canning beans, tomatoes, and making pickles. When we had a big garden I finally resorted to blanching and freezing mostly.
> 
> Back to the afghan. TTYL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ooooooo...love the color; very rich and vibrant. That will be gorgeous on you.


Lurker 2 said:


> I think it was Daralene who mentioned the Crushed Raspberry- this is it:-


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ooooooo...love the color; very rich and vibrant. That will be gorgeous on you.


Thank you Gwen! Sorry about your popover disaster!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Thanks, Rookie. She will soon! Her parents know.


She is a healthy one. So happy for the family. She will bring joy and laughter into the family.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gwen, sorry about the popovers...the next time, they'll be great.

I like them, but none of my family was too impressed so I'll stick with regular buns, rolls & biscuits.

I made banana bread on Sunday and it's delicious - but the recipe made one full loaf and one mini-loaf and I'm eating it all by myself--I wish I'd thought to take the large one over to the new neighbors before I cut into it.

DH's twin was here today to pick up the grill; DH bought himself a new one and the used one will go up to the lake cottage for use over Labor Day weekend. DH's twin has his knee done 2 years ago and is amazed at how well DH is walking. Doesn't hardly use the cane at all except up and down the stairs. He's walking by himself around the block so is gaining his confidence.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think it was Daralene who mentioned the Crushed Raspberry- this is it:-


That is a beautiful color. I know the Gansey will be wonderfully warm as well as beautiful.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hello, all--been busy but read to the end for now. Beautiful babies & furbabies! And gorgeous yarns also, as well as knitting.

I've been working just from stash, so my circular jacket has turned out to be a vest--ran out of the gray yarn and so that's that. I did have enough to finish the edging on sleeves and collar with some black thrown in, then I washed it and when it's dry, I'll get a photo. I'd like it better if it were bright, I think (I like bright clothes in winter), so I might dig into stash to see what colors I have and make another with sleeves if there's enough odds & ends to do it that way. 

I've been sneezing my fool head off all day--I love the rain here but it makes everything bloom in a hurry, of course, so allergies are geared up right now. 

I'm not sure what's for supper, either, so need to go look in the kitchen!

Hugs & blessings & healing thoughts for all who need/want them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> That is a beautiful color. I know the Gansey will be wonderfully warm as well as beautiful.


Thank you, Mary. The plan is to redo the Alice Starmore Eriskay Gansey, correcting the mistakes I made.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mrs. Browns Boys is a raunchy comedy but the couple of epidsodes I've watched were really funny. I think you can find some on YouTube.


That's one of our favourite shows, absolutely hilarious and very naughty too in parts. Love the Irish accents, they remind us of Stus dad who was Irish.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick pop in to say my attempt at making popovers was a disaster...LOL. They did not rise at all and I ended up with lumps of yuck. Will give it a try another time. For such a simple sounding recipe it sure threw me. Ah well, will try again.
> EDIT: Just realized what I did wrong!!! Don't hurt yourself laughing now....I forgot to put in the eggs!!!! What a dunce!!! Must have been still groggy from my short nap. DUH!


????????I'm glad it wasn't my recipe!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> 500grams, the company now does 250gram cones as well.


So, how many cones are needed to make a Guernsey? I would guess 7-8. Inquiring minds want to know. Is it DK?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So, how many cones are needed to make a Guernsey? I would guess 7-8. Inquiring minds want to know. Is it DK?


Gracious, no, no where near that much, it is a bit over 1kg like about 1.3kg, I think from recall. Heavier than Gwen's gansey, because it is wool.

It is what is known as 5 ply. but finer than 4 ply almost.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gwen, don't feel bad. I've forgotten eggs in cornbread before, and the result wasn't pretty!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Gracious, no, no where near that much, it is a bit over 1kg like about 1.3kg, I think from recall. Heavier than Gwen's gansey, because it is wool.
> 
> It is what is known as 5 ply. but finer than 4 ply almost.


 So I am thinking that you must adjust all the pattern or your sample before you make it so that it is the appropriate size. I knit a sweater once without dong a swatch. It could have fit Sasquach, so had to rip it all and start over. Is there some rule of thumb in adjusting patterns. This sounds like 2.5 cones would to the sweater. Is this the case?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So I am thinking that you must adjust all the pattern or your sample before you make it so that it is the appropriate size. I knit a sweater once without dong a swatch. It could have fit Sasquach, so had to rip it all and start over. Is there some rule of thumb in adjusting patterns. This sounds like 2.5 cones would to the sweater. Is this the case?


Certainly 2.5 should be enough. My swatch is actually the green one in this case. I started with Alice Starmore's large size and guesstimated 2 sizes up from that. it is a matter of finding your middle point and working out in mirror image.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm so far behind in my reading! Trees, hedges, and flower beds trimmed and cleaned out. My front yard is piled high with the brush! It will be picked up on Thursday, so not a lot of time to look bad. 

DD's shower was very nice. We had a wonderful time with family and friends. This weekend is the bachelorette party. They are going to Florida and stay on the beach. Amazing how elaborate these have become. I'm making boot cuffs for all of the girls and I have had so much trouble. That is what happens when you don't use the suggested weight yarn. I'm hoping I finally have it worked out. Needless to say, they will not be getting them until after the trip!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, sounds like something I would do!
Jeanette, so glad DH doing so good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Julie thank you for starting this week's ktp.
> Blue is my favourite color and your shawl is a feast for my eyes????
> 
> Also thank you for the summaries ladies☺☺
> ...


It is so good that you had a productive and good visit with the doctor, hopefully changing the meds up will help and hopefully the tylenol arthritis will help since you can't take the other. 
HUGS! 
Oh the baby set is adorable.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm so far behind, I know I won't get caught up on last week at this point. 
Yesterday Marla had her appointment with the Rheumetoligist in Cheyenne, he ordered a couple more tests and x-rays of her hands, also gave her a prescription for Voltrex cream, so hopefully that will help, she said it hasn't helped yet, but we don't know if it's cumulative or not. 
Since she had them call the script in to Walmart in Scottsbluff instead of Sams in Cheyenne, we had to run to Scottsbluff and pick the script up. 
Today we had the canning class that my neighbor had going on as part of the centsible eating so we did that, then went to knitting and I ended up teaching a new knitter, and somehow got myself into teaching a group of homeschooled kids to knit starting next Tuesday morning, I think we are starting with 3 but this should be interesting, Mary, what's the best way to start, I'm not sure of ages, I think 6 or 7 and up?
Then back to Scottsbluff tonight to get Marla cashew milk and a pressure canner that was on major sale at Menards. 
I'm pooped.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, wonderful love the almond milk recipe. Thank you for helping Sam have well deserved vacay.
> Margerat and Kate thank you for summary.
> Sonja, glad therapist able to help DS, and husband more mobile. Hugs.
> In microscopic colitis flare and pretty weak. Just took 2 Lomotil. Don't usually resort to that but 16 trips to ladies room is a bit much. So happy my DD gave me name of doc who helped her. She then sent a client to him (she is a psychiatrist) and client no longer has microscopic colitis. That doc is retiring but have appt with ULAN therapist 9/11 in Pasadena.


I hope that he can help you, it would be wonderful to no longer have the colitis.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> getting old is a pain in the butt. --- sam


Getting old is a pain everywhere else to at some point. LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Gwen, sorry about the popovers...the next time, they'll be great.
> 
> I like them, but none of my family was too impressed so I'll stick with regular buns, rolls & biscuits.
> 
> ...


I like popovers too, I haven't made any in a long time, maybe I'll do that one day soon. 
One of our knitting ladies DH had both knees done at one time, he's doing okay, but still having quite a bit of pain, I don't imagine doing both at once helped any with keeping the pain down since you can't take more weight on one leg than the other. Very good that your DH is doing so well. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, that's a gorgeous color for your sweater.
> 
> I picked another 5-6 gallons of larger tomatoes, still tons in the garden but will see if they grow a little.
> I brought in 2 split cabbages, I'm not sure if I can salvage anything from the one???? But we won't starve without it????
> ...


I have about 7 potato plants that have popped up along the fence from where I had planted the potatoes with the roots started that I had found in the pantry, now I have to figure out how to tell when they are ready to pull. lol
Tomatoes are starting to ripen finally, next year I am starting the seeds when I want to next year instead of when David wants to, he's waiting too long on them with the fear of hail so I'm going to make some little hail shelters with small tomato cages and some with dowels so that I can just pop them over when there's threat of hail.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I like popovers too, I haven't made any in a long time, maybe I'll do that one day soon.
> One of our knitting ladies DH had both knees done at one time, he's doing okay, but still having quite a bit of pain, I don't imagine doing both at once helped any with keeping the pain down since you can't take more weight on one leg than the other. Very good that your DH is doing so well. :sm24:


DH's brother did both knees at once and he's still having issues many years later. It's not conducive to good healing and rehab. The doctor strongly discouraged DH from thinking of doing both at the same time. His brother had to go to a separate rehab with round the clock care -- DH didn't want to do that.

He's walking around the house without a cane at all even on the stairs -- it's 2 weeks as of today!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick pop in to say my attempt at making popovers was a disaster...LOL. They did not rise at all and I ended up with lumps of yuck. Will give it a try another time. For such a simple sounding recipe it sure threw me. Ah well, will try again.
> EDIT: Just realized what I did wrong!!! Don't hurt yourself laughing now....I forgot to put in the eggs!!!! What a dunce!!! Must have been still groggy from my short nap. DUH!


Oh no, well we've all done things like that from time to time, or forgotten the sugar, or salt instead of sugar, yah, I've done that. :sm12:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> DH's brother did both knees at once and he's still having issues many years later. It's not conducive to good healing and rehab. The doctor strongly discouraged DH from thinking of doing both at the same time. His brother had to go to a separate rehab with round the clock care -- DH didn't want to do that.
> 
> He's walking around the house without a cane at all even on the stairs -- it's 2 weeks as of today!


Yah, I can't believe the doctor thought it was a good idea and didn't discourage him from it, even the ladies at knitting who've had theirs done can't believe they did both at a time. It seems it would not help with rehab at all, I'm so glad that DH's doc discourage that for him. It's amazing how fast the recovery seems to go, the knitting ladies were going up and down the stairs quick too, a little painfully, but they were tackling it. 
I hope that his recovery continues to go superbly. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I recently subscribed to Amazon Prime and have found some lovely free shows. I love historical based dramas and have been watching the series Lark Rising to Candleford. I have almost finished season 4 (which are what are free). Also watched all free available of Mr. Selfridge and another one that the name right now can't recall. I'm in in historical drama heaven! What is Mrs. Brown's Boys about?


I love my Amazon Prime also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think it was Daralene who mentioned the Crushed Raspberry- this is it:-


Ooh! Pretty! I love how you are able to get yarn on cones, we rarely see those except in lace weight. 
Those DPN's are very long, lol, they would be really handy, if I remember correctly, you had to order those.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh! Pretty! I love how you are able to get yarn on cones, we rarely see those except in lace weight.
> Those DPN's are very long, lol, they would be really handy, if I remember correctly, you had to order those.


We rarely see NZ wool on cones now, either. This has cost $100NZD for 750 grams, plus postage, at today's conversion rate, from a company in Cornwall, England. It is very much a labour of love- I have been working the Eriskay designs for some 24 years. And yes the 'wires' came from Lerwick in the Shetland Isles. Only place I could find with them in stock- although they are made in Germany and India.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Carol your sweet little grand daughter is just adorable. Those cheeks are meant for kissing all day long.
> 
> Heather the poncho looks soft and snuggly. The recipient will love it.
> 
> ...


Laughter is the best medicine. :sm09: 
The big brother/sister program is a really good thing. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We rarely see NZ wool on cones now, either. This has cost $100NZD for 750 grams, plus postage, at today's conversion rate, from a company in Cornwall, England. It is very much a labour of love- I have been working the Eriskay designs for some 24 years. And yes the 'wires' came from Lerwick in the Shetland Isles. Only place I could find with them in stock- although they are made in Germany and India.


Oh, that makes sense, definitely a labor of love, it's wonderful that you are able to order it, and that you were able to find the dpn's that you could order. You definitely know how to source what you need, which makes good sense when you have a fairly limited market locally. 
One of the yarns I want, I found that I can order it with the shipping from the company in Australia cheaper than purchasing from anywhere her in the US.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've seldom afforded a silicone spray- they are available but pricey. As you say, go with what works for you!


What is a silicone spray? I've never heard of that before, Pam is a canola based cooking spray.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh, that makes sense, definitely a labor of love, it's wonderful that you are able to order it, and that you were able to find the dpn's that you could order. You definitely know how to source what you need, which makes good sense when you have a fairly limited market locally.
> One of the yarns I want, I found that I can order it with the shipping from the company in Australia cheaper than purchasing from anywhere her in the US.


The wonders of the IT world make it possible- plus I do have my excellent phone card.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> What is a silicone spray? I've never heard of that before, Pam is a canola based cooking spray.


I'd have to look, when I go shopping next week, see what they are marketing! I try to avoid Canola, I believe it's all GM.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Thanks, Rookie. She will soon! Her parents know.


Awe, she's a chubby little cutie for sure!! How sweet is she! Congratulations Grandma!!!!!
And what hair, I bet her momma had indigestion for sure. :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I'd have to look, when I go shopping next week, see what they are marketing! I try to avoid Canola, I believe it's all GM.


The only real thing I know about canola is that it's supposed to be healthier than strictly vegetable oil and that Bonnie's hubby is a Canola farmer. :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The only real thing I know about canola is that it's supposed to be healthier than strictly vegetable oil and that Bonnie's hubby is a Canola farmer. :sm02:


They may know if it is GM.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Here's a pic of Roxie. She's 2 years old and an escape artist. She was a very good dog yesterday. I guess she realizes when "pup Nana" is there Melissa and Jimmy will be home. Did get more cross stitching done too. Hope everyone has a wonderful day! Hugs to all!


A very pretty pup!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> She is! Realtor picking me up soon. Getting other house on the market. Here's a pic of it. Hope to make it home before storms start again. First summer in Florida and never know what to expect! Enjoy!


Pretty house, I hope you have a bidding war that drives the price up and it sells very quickly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They may know if it is GM.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Railyn said:
> 
> 
> > All this talk about piano lessons brought back terrible memories for me.
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Update on Aunt, still holding on, has ups and downs, unfortunately not holding hopes up for positive results. Her son thinks it really is only a matter of time.
> 
> ...


Wow, that's a quick turnaround, I hope it all goes well for her and that she also does very well on her exams. 
Prayers for peace on way or the other for your Aunt. And prayers for the rest of you also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hot off the needles and headed to K4BN tomorrow. Bad light means thus lovely light blue yarn looks grey. It is a hooded poncho for a small teen.


That's lovely. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I guess I'll try to finish catching up sometime tomorrow, I'm heading to bed. 
Sweet dreams all!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I use it whenever I order from there now. Not huge but figure every little bit helps.


Me too, Amazon even asked me if I wanted all my to go that way and that they would automatically set any orders from my account to go through smile.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Here is baby pinafore completed. I think it would look better on rather than off.
The cross over straps are buttoned on the back.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Here is baby pinafore completed. I think it would look better on rather than off.
> The cross over straps are buttoned on the back.


The pinafore is beautiful Fan . The colour is perfect . The baby will look adorable wearing it


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Whew thank you, Sonja it was quite a challenge seeing haven't done any lacy knit for many years.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Gwen, sorry about the popovers...the next time, they'll be great.
> 
> I like them, but none of my family was too impressed so I'll stick with regular buns, rolls & biscuits.
> 
> ...


Glad your husband is doing so well Jeanette and got the confidence to go for a walk on his own 
Does he have to have his other knee done ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Just noticed its your birthday to day Joan ( mrsvette) hope you have a perfectly wonderful day 
Happy birthday ????????????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I have about 7 potato plants that have popped up along the fence from where I had planted the potatoes with the roots started that I had found in the pantry, now I have to figure out how to tell when they are ready to pull. lol
> Tomatoes are starting to ripen finally, next year I am starting the seeds when I want to next year instead of when David wants to, he's waiting too long on them with the fear of hail so I'm going to make some little hail shelters with small tomato cages and some with dowels so that I can just pop them over when there's threat of hail.


Usually there's potatoes ready about 2-3 weeks after they flower, if you don't want to waste any, just try to rob under the hill & see if they are big enough


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They may know if it is GM.


Some is GM to be "Round up Ready" but we don't grow that as you can't use your own seed & must sell it to specific companies so they set the price


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Whew thank you, Sonja it was quite a challenge seeing haven't done any lacy knit for many years.


It's good to be challenged sometimes , you managed the lace part and the little pinafore turned out perfect 
Oh wow Just want to thank you for helping me . I've a picture of a dress saved that I want to make , can figure out most of it but not the bottom part which is lace edged and pointy but writing this post has just give me the idea of how I can do it 
Funny how the brain works talking about lace and the answer to my lace problem just popped into my head????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan, what a beautiful little dress, such a pretty color.

Joan, hope you have a great birthday. 

Jeanette, it's great your DHs knee is healing so well

DH got home about 8, he's pretty tired enjoyed the trip but said it was much more expensive than last time


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you Bonnie, an enjoyable yet hale ging project.
Glad to help Sonja, onwards and upwards.
MsVette is my dear cyber friend, whom I "met" on the mai forum several years ago, she's a wonderful lady.
Joan wishing you a very happy birthday, hugs Fan. ????????????????


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Happy birthday MrsVette ????????????????????


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Skimmed through and caught up. 

Went to a friends for a few hours this evening. Got home about 9ish and finished the sweater I started last night. Matching hat is about half done.

Jack and Jill baby cardigan jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry

Off to bed see you tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Here is baby pinafore completed. I think it would look better on rather than off.
> The cross over straps are buttoned on the back.


It looks really special Fan, and it's good to see the colours properly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Some is GM to be "Round up Ready" but we don't grow that as you can't use your own seed & must sell it to specific companies so they set the price


I was worried Monsanto would have something to do with it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The pinafore is beautiful Fan . The colour is perfect . The baby will look adorable wearing it


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns Joan! (MrsVette)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well you both need to come visit me; temps will be in the high 90s F all week! Hot, hot, hot!


I am on my way! (I wish). LOL. Enjoy :sm11:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am on my way! (I wish). LOL. Enjoy :sm11:


Wait for me!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Skimmed through and caught up.
> 
> Went to a friends for a few hours this evening. Got home about 9ish and finished the sweater I started last night. Matching hat is about half done.
> 
> ...


Cardigan looks lovel Mel 
Hope you have a goodnights sleep


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Thanks, Rookie. She will soon! Her parents know.


She is adorable. I love chubby babies. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I recently subscribed to Amazon Prime and have found some lovely free shows. I love historical based dramas and have been watching the series Lark Rising to Candleford. I have almost finished season 4 (which are what are free). Also watched all free available of Mr. Selfridge and another one that the name right now can't recall. I'm in in historical drama heaven! What is Mrs. Brown's Boys about?


Oh I watched Lark Rise to Candleford and just loved it!

Mrs Browns boys .... you either absolutely love it or hate it. I loved it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think it was Daralene who mentioned the Crushed Raspberry- this is it:-


Gorgeous colour! Lucky you.! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick pop in to say my attempt at making popovers was a disaster...LOL. They did not rise at all and I ended up with lumps of yuck. Will give it a try another time. For such a simple sounding recipe it sure threw me. Ah well, will try again.
> EDIT: Just realized what I did wrong!!! Don't hurt yourself laughing now....I forgot to put in the eggs!!!! What a dunce!!! Must have been still groggy from my short nap. DUH!


 :sm06: LOL Good luck next time!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Gorgeous colour! Lucky you.! :sm11:


 :sm24: It's been a bit of a battle 'untwisting' it. But I reckon it is onwards and upwards from now on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh I watched Lark Rise to Candleford and just loved it!
> 
> Mrs Browns boys .... you either absolutely love it or hate it. I loved it.


I'd agree about Mrs Browns Boys- I know I claimed to have a raunchy sense of humour- but I find this a one joke show, and that below the belt. Never bother to watch it now.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just noticed its your birthday to day Joan ( mrsvette) hope you have a perfectly wonderful day
> Happy birthday ????????????????


Thank you so much! Today's plans might be changed due to tropical depression.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you Bonnie, an enjoyable yet hale ging project.
> Glad to help Sonja, onwards and upwards.
> MsVette is my dear cyber friend, whom I "met" on the mai forum several years ago, she's a wonderful lady.
> Joan wishing you a very happy birthday, hugs Fan. ????????????????


Thank you for your good wishes! You're a very dear friend! Not good weather but funny when I was born it was during a t-storm! History repeats itself! Lol!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, what a beautiful little dress, such a pretty color.
> 
> Joan, hope you have a great birthday.
> 
> ...


Thank you! Will try to enjoy!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Happy birthday MrsVette ????????????????????


Thank you! Your sweater is so cute and love the color!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I'd agree about Mrs Browns Boys- I know I claimed to have a raunchy sense of humour- but I find this a one joke show, and that below the belt. Never bother to watch it now.


We're all different (would be a boring world otherwise!), but I agree with you on this one Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

*Happy Birthday Joan, (Mrs Vette)*


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> We're all different (would be a boring world otherwise!), but I agree with you on this one Julie.


Oh absolutely Kate! One opinion only for all things would be awful- you need some spice in life.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Happy Birthday Joan, (Mrs Vette)*


Thank you Julie! Can't wait to see more of your sweater as the color is ever so pretty!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Thank you Julie! Can't wait to see more of your sweater as the color is ever so pretty!


Just one cm. of ribbing done- too soon for another photo! But it's 400 stitches.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> The pinafore is beautiful Fan . The colour is perfect . The baby will look adorable wearing it


 :sm24: ditto for sure.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Just noticed its your birthday to day Joan ( mrsvette) hope you have a perfectly wonderful day
> Happy birthday ????????????????


Oh Happy Birthday from me too! :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just one cm. of ribbing done- too soon for another photo! But it's 400 stitches.


You have golden fingers and knit quickly. Bet you'll post progress in a few days! Melissa's sister wants me to knit an afghan for her. Melissa and I will pick out the perfect pink for Vicky. I just have to find the pattern! Still packed away! Maybe look for it shortly. Raining pretty good now and will be getting worse! Hope you're feeling a lot better! Hugs!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh Happy Birthday from me too! :sm11: :sm11:


Thank you! What a great extended cyber family!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns Joan! (MrsVette)


Oh loved the "card"! Thank you so much!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad your husband is doing so well Jeanette and got the confidence to go for a walk on his own
> Does he have to have his other knee done ?


The other knee isn't as bad as this left one was, but yes, he'll need to have it done also. I suggested that he take his phone along - it's his confidence booster; always has it with him - usually much to my dismay.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Wait for me!!


 :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Joan.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy Birthday, Joan.


Thank you! Have a good day!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Bonnie7591 wrote:
> That looks god Gwen.
> 
> Pop overs are so easy
> ...


That's the way I do mine too except that I put it into the fridge for a couple of hours. Blend again just before pouring into the hot tins.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think it was Daralene who mentioned the Crushed Raspberry- this is it:-


Such a rich looking colour. I love it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mrs. Browns Boys is a raunchy comedy but the couple of epidsodes I've watched were really funny. I think you can find some on YouTube.


I've never seen that. Must look for it. Got a shocker on my phone bill. I have been binge watching some series and thought they were all free. Turns out if I use video on demand, they cost 2.99 per episode. I was charged for 3. Sure hope my next bill doesn't have any.. :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick pop in to say my attempt at making popovers was a disaster...LOL. They did not rise at all and I ended up with lumps of yuck. Will give it a try another time. For such a simple sounding recipe it sure threw me. Ah well, will try again.
> EDIT: Just realized what I did wrong!!! Don't hurt yourself laughing now....I forgot to put in the eggs!!!! What a dunce!!! Must have been still groggy from my short nap. DUH!


Oh too bad! I remember having company for breakfast once and I was making a broccoli quiche. I checked the oven and was shocked to find I hadn't added the eggs. I was able to add them before it became a disaster.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ooooooo...love the color; very rich and vibrant. That will be gorgeous on you.


It will look lovely with Julie's beautiful hair.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I'm so far behind in my reading! Trees, hedges, and flower beds trimmed and cleaned out. My front yard is piled high with the brush! It will be picked up on Thursday, so not a lot of time to look bad.
> 
> DD's shower was very nice. We had a wonderful time with family and friends. This weekend is the bachelorette party. They are going to Florida and stay on the beach. Amazing how elaborate these have become. I'm making boot cuffs for all of the girls and I have had so much trouble. That is what happens when you don't use the suggested weight yarn. I'm hoping I finally have it worked out. Needless to say, they will not be getting them until after the trip!


Glad to hear that the shower went well. I'm sure they'll have a blast at the bachelorette party too. Girls have a lot of fun when they get together.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm so far behind, I know I won't get caught up on last week at this point.
> Yesterday Marla had her appointment with the Rheumetoligist in Cheyenne, he ordered a couple more tests and x-rays of her hands, also gave her a prescription for Voltrex cream, so hopefully that will help, she said it hasn't helped yet, but we don't know if it's cumulative or not.
> Since she had them call the script in to Walmart in Scottsbluff instead of Sams in Cheyenne, we had to run to Scottsbluff and pick the script up.
> Today we had the canning class that my neighbor had going on as part of the centsible eating so we did that, then went to knitting and I ended up teaching a new knitter, and somehow got myself into teaching a group of homeschooled kids to knit starting next Tuesday morning, I think we are starting with 3 but this should be interesting, Mary, what's the best way to start, I'm not sure of ages, I think 6 or 7 and up?
> ...


I hope the Voltrex cream will kick in quickly. Are you going to be on a canning binge like Bonnie?

It's raining here at last. Rained overnight and it's still coming down. It will slowly help everything green up again.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> DH's brother did both knees at once and he's still having issues many years later. It's not conducive to good healing and rehab. The doctor strongly discouraged DH from thinking of doing both at the same time. His brother had to go to a separate rehab with round the clock care -- DH didn't want to do that.
> 
> He's walking around the house without a cane at all even on the stairs -- it's 2 weeks as of today!


My SIL had both knees done at the same time and so did my doctor. My doctor recovered quickly, I think mostly because he had to get back to work. My SIL took longer. She had hers done about 4 years ago and still complains that one of her knees clicks. The dr. said it would go away but it's still happening.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I'd have to look, when I go shopping next week, see what they are marketing! I try to avoid Canola, I believe it's all GM.


Sorry for being dense, but what's GM?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Here is baby pinafore completed. I think it would look better on rather than off.
> The cross over straps are buttoned on the back.


That is so sweet and a beautiful colourway.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just noticed its your birthday to day Joan ( mrsvette) hope you have a perfectly wonderful day
> Happy birthday ????????????????


Happy birthday from me too, Joan.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Skimmed through and caught up.
> 
> Went to a friends for a few hours this evening. Got home about 9ish and finished the sweater I started last night. Matching hat is about half done.
> 
> ...


Very nice, Mel.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I must be the only one on this morning and now I must go for breakfast. Off to exercise later.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> Happy birthday from me too, Joan.


Thank you so much! Hope you're feeling better! Hugs!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick pop in to say my attempt at making popovers was a disaster...LOL. They did not rise at all and I ended up with lumps of yuck. Will give it a try another time. For such a simple sounding recipe it sure threw me. Ah well, will try again.
> EDIT: Just realized what I did wrong!!! Don't hurt yourself laughing now....I forgot to put in the eggs!!!! What a dunce!!! Must have been still groggy from my short nap. DUH!


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm16:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> I'm so far behind in my reading! Trees, hedges, and flower beds trimmed and cleaned out. My front yard is piled high with the brush! It will be picked up on Thursday, so not a lot of time to look bad.
> 
> Could you nip over here and clean up my garden?? I'm trying to get it half decent before I go away and at the moment not getting much done. Mowing the lawn is my task for the afternoon so I'd better get off here and get moving! Well done you for getting so much done in yours.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> DH's brother did both knees at once and he's still having issues many years later. It's not conducive to good healing and rehab. The doctor strongly discouraged DH from thinking of doing both at the same time. His brother had to go to a separate rehab with round the clock care -- DH didn't want to do that.
> 
> He's walking around the house without a cane at all even on the stairs -- it's 2 weeks as of today!


Sounds like he's doing really well. I think having one knee at a time is far better. He'll be skipping before long!!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Here is baby pinafore completed. I think it would look better on rather than off.
> The cross over straps are buttoned on the back.


That looks lovely Fan, beautiful colour too.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns Joan! (MrsVette)


And from me too MrsVette. I hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Mrs Browns boys .... you either absolutely love it or hate it. I loved it.


I agree. In general I love it but I do find some episodes funnier than others.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The pinafore is beautiful Fan . The colour is perfect . The baby will look adorable wearing it


I agree wholeheartedly!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Joan


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Thank you for your good wishes! You're a very dear friend! Not good weather but funny when I was born it was during a t-storm! History repeats itself! Lol!


Birthday blessings from here also! My mother said a terrible storm came the night I was born too. That may be why I love storms.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Another great sweater, Melody!

DD got called in again for jury duty. It was surprising as it wasn't that long ago she had it but she did not get put on a jury last time. We'll see how this time goes.

My eyes are still itchy. Bleah. Could be worse, though, so not complaining too much (or trying not to, ha!).

I plan to get a picture of the vest shortly, need to start my inventory and work on that pattern some more.

Hugs & blessings!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> And from me too MrsVette. I hope you have a wonderful day.


Thank you so much! Very soggy day here but will make the most of it!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

martina said:


> Happy Birthday Joan


Thank you so much! Hugs!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Birthday blessings from here also! My mother said a terrible storm came the night I was born too. That may be why I love storms.


Thank you! I'm not fond of storms since hurricane Sandy. At least I'm not near water anymore. Looks dicey until late Friday. Skipping birthday lunch today and going food shopping instead. Have to sit with the dogs later. Have a good day! Hugs!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Thank you so much! Hugs!


Happy birthday from me too!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

machriste said:


> Happy birthday from me too!


Oh thank you!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sorry for being dense, but what's GM?


.I think it's genetically something. It's when seeds like wheat are manipulated to increase resistance to pests. etc. There's a movement that is lobbying to have products that are GMO identified on their labels, because they believe it causes health problems. I believe that so far there is no scientific evidence to indicate that is the case, but there is a fair amount of annecdotal stuff around. My boss told me about a relative who was diagnosed with celiac disease. She could not eat anything with gluten in it, but when she traveled in Europe she was able to eat the bread with no ill effects, because much of the bread is made with wheat that is not genetically engineered.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

angelam said:


> Sounds like he's doing really well. I think having one knee at a time is far better. He'll be skipping before long!!


I doubt that as he's never been able to skip without falling!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan, I love the pinafore.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> The other knee isn't as bad as this left one was, but yes, he'll need to have it done also. I suggested that he take his phone along - it's his confidence booster; always has it with him - usually much to my dismay.


I've got to always have mine with me now but I never used to , I hate talking on the phone would much rather speak face to face


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Happy Birthday Joan


How is your sister doing Mary . Hopefully a lot better


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, beautiful pinafore.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Joan, have a wonderful birthday. Glad you joined us.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> My SIL had both knees done at the same time and so did my doctor. My doctor recovered quickly, I think mostly because he had to get back to work. My SIL took longer. She had hers done about 4 years ago and still complains that one of her knees clicks. The dr. said it would go away but it's still happening.


My MIL had both knees done at separate times, the 1st was great, the 2nd gave her lots of trouble. Weird, same surgeon did both.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sorry for being dense, but what's GM?


Genetically modified


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> .I think it's genetically something. It's when seeds like wheat are manipulated to increase resistance to pests. etc. There's a movement that is lobbying to have products that are GMO identified on their labels, because they believe it causes health problems. I believe that so far there is no scientific evidence to indicate that is the case, but there is a fair amount of annecdotal stuff around. My boss told me about a relative who was diagnosed with celiac disease. She could not eat anything with gluten in it, but when she traveled in Europe she was able to eat the bread with no ill effects, because much of the bread is made with wheat that is not genetically engineered.


Wheat is not genetically modified but in North America farmers are allowed to spray it with Round Up to make it dry faster for harvest. I think that's an insane practice & the cause of the problems.

I bet if she bought organic bread here she would be able to eat it too


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds like your DH is making remarkable recovery with the knee replacement. Congrats to him!

I love banana bread. I used to make it frequently with the bananas that were beginning to ripen too much. DD now goes through bananas so fast that never happens now so I actually have to get bananas with the specific intent to make it before she eats them up!


RookieRetiree said:


> Gwen, sorry about the popovers...the next time, they'll be great.
> 
> DD is suppose to go to St. Simon's Island for Labor Day with 2 of her girlfriends. I'm watching the weather carefully since there is threat of tropical storms/hurricanes hitting the coast in that area. Crossing fingers reports prove wrong.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I thought it a bit funny once I realized what I had done. Will most certainly give them a try again. Maybe tonight even as I want to make some sort of chicken dish (don't know what yet) that could be spooned over them. I've got a couple of chicken breasts thawing out now. Or I may just make a chicken pot pie and have the popovers to go along with it. DH loves having rolls or biscuits to eat along with his dinner so that may just be what I do.



Sorlenna said:


> Gwen, don't feel bad. I've forgotten eggs in cornbread before, and the result wasn't pretty!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope the Voltrex cream helps Marla. If it is the same as Volteren cream to save $$ she may want to ask if she can get the generic which should be exactly the same thing; Diclofenac.

Have fun teaching the class. I'm sure you will do fine and what a wonderful teacher you will be! Lucky kids!


Poledra65 said:


> I'm so far behind, I know I won't get caught up on last week at this point.
> Yesterday Marla had her appointment with the Rheumetoligist in Cheyenne, he ordered a couple more tests and x-rays of her hands, also gave her a prescription for Voltrex cream, so hopefully that will help, she said it hasn't helped yet, but we don't know if it's cumulative or not.
> Since she had them call the script in to Walmart in Scottsbluff instead of Sams in Cheyenne, we had to run to Scottsbluff and pick the script up.
> Today we had the canning class that my neighbor had going on as part of the centsible eating so we did that, then went to knitting and I ended up teaching a new knitter, and somehow got myself into teaching a group of homeschooled kids to knit starting next Tuesday morning, I think we are starting with 3 but this should be interesting, Mary, what's the best way to start, I'm not sure of ages, I think 6 or 7 and up?
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I set mine that way too. I did notice yesterday when browsing that some items though are not eligible.


Poledra65 said:


> Me too, Amazon even asked me if I wanted all my to go that way and that they would automatically set any orders from my account to go through smile.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Adorable Fan.


Fan said:


> Here is baby pinafore completed. I think it would look better on rather than off.
> The cross over straps are buttoned on the back.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oops! did an edit and posted twice!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Has anyone heard from Sharon in Virginia Beach? Hope her arm is continuing to heal well.
Also, has anyone heard from Pearlone (Cheryl)? She has been MIA for quite awhile. Did she ever get moved to FL from PA?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday Joan (mrsvette). Glad you were born and may you continue to have many wonderful days!


Swedenme said:


> Just noticed its your birthday to day Joan ( mrsvette) hope you have a perfectly wonderful day
> Happy birthday ????????????????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful.


gagesmom said:


> Skimmed through and caught up.
> 
> Went to a friends for a few hours this evening. Got home about 9ish and finished the sweater I started last night. Matching hat is about half done.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I had both done together 13 almost 14 years ago and still have some pain and definitely clicking; more some days. Doctor now will not do both at once. Recovery was long and very painful. Did have water PT for part of the time.


budasha said:


> My SIL had both knees done at the same time and so did my doctor. My doctor recovered quickly, I think mostly because he had to get back to work. My SIL took longer. She had hers done about 4 years ago and still complains that one of her knees clicks. The dr. said it would go away but it's still happening.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Where are you going Angelam? A nice vacation I hope!


angelam said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so far behind in my reading! Trees, hedges, and flower beds trimmed and cleaned out. My front yard is piled high with the brush! It will be picked up on Thursday, so not a lot of time to look bad.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've got to always have mine with me now but I never used to , I hate talking on the phone would much rather speak face to face


That's me too - a love/hate relationship with the phone. I've always done so much phone work in my job with 5 lines going at once so that when I would get home, I'd just want peace and quiet. The phone part of the job hasn't been as bad these past 15 years or so, but I still hate being tied to the phone. I take mine only when necessary.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Has anyone heard from Sharon in Virginia Beach? Hope her arm is continuing to heal well.
> Also, has anyone heard from Pearlone (Cheryl)? She has been MIA for quite awhile. Did she ever get moved to FL from PA?


PearlOne is in Fl - finally moved from PA. She and her husband have continuing health issues, but the last report on the Connections thread is that they're doing much better. But that's been some time ago. I hope she's able to make it back to us - I miss her posts. I have not heard from Sharon in Virginia Beach. I hope she's busy with recuperation.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> You have golden fingers and knit quickly. Bet you'll post progress in a few days! Melissa's sister wants me to knit an afghan for her. Melissa and I will pick out the perfect pink for Vicky. I just have to find the pattern! Still packed away! Maybe look for it shortly. Raining pretty good now and will be getting worse! Hope you're feeling a lot better! Hugs!


Good luck with the search, and thanks only a minor sniffle now. Hugs for you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Such a rich looking colour. I love it.


Thank you, Liz, it will be great with my denims, and black.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thanks Rookie for the updates


RookieRetiree said:


> PearlOne is in Fl - finally moved from PA. She and her husband have continuing health issues, but the last report on the Connections thread is that they're doing much better. But that's been some time ago. I hope she's able to make it back to us - I miss her posts. I have not heard from Sharon in Virginia Beach. I hope she's busy with recuperation.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sorry for being dense, but what's GM?


Genetically Modified.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up so off to do stuff around the house. TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Has anyone heard from Sharon in Virginia Beach? Hope her arm is continuing to heal well.
> Also, has anyone heard from Pearlone (Cheryl)? She has been MIA for quite awhile. Did she ever get moved to FL from PA?


I've been trying to contact Sharon for weeks now, with no success.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Where are you going Angelam? A nice vacation I hope!


I'm coming over to your side of the pond! Three days in New York and then a week in Chesapeake. I'm hoping to meet up with June's sister Dianna whilst there which will be fun.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Joan, have a wonderful birthday. Glad you joined us.


Thank you so much! Wonderful group of such kind and caring people!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Happy Birthday Joan (mrsvette). Glad you were born and may you continue to have many wonderful days!


Thanks Gwen! Really enjoy all of you!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

1:45pm and I am caught up.

Got my groceries done today thankfully. I will need to go tomorrow and get Gage a pair of shoes for gym class and a new outfit for school. His first day is September 6th. 

Thank you for the compliments on my sweater. I am going to put it in the fair and it will go to my great be ice to he born in October.

Fan ssorry I never got to mention I love the pinafore. I have a pattern for one and I want to make it for the great niece.

So my stove has gone on the blink and it is brand new. They have to get a repair man to come and look at it as it is under warranty. So right now I am without. They did say I will get a used one for now until it is fixed. Hoping it doesn't take too long. 

Might be headed out for supper tonight with a friend. 

Gage and I are going to meet the teacher of a karate school tomorrow afternoon. Looking forward to it.He needs something to do. He will sit on the video games all day if left to his own devices. 

Glad to hear your cold has improved Julie.
Sorlenna how are you doing with your mouth?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

I feel human, first time in days, it feels wonderful. Able to house clean to host knitting tomorrow.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I woke up cold during the night and needed to put more on. But checked the temperature and it wasn't cold so no idea why I was so cold. And I wasn't too hot after either. It was around 13C and I was as cold as the other day when it was around 3.


Hope you are not getting sick, and are feeling better by now.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Update on Aunt, still holding on, has ups and downs, unfortunately not holding hopes up for positive results. Her son thinks it really is only a matter of time.
> 
> ...


Prayers for aunt and niece.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Back from wasted doc appt. he was not ob/GYN so couldn't do pap today and did not have child speculum. So I told nurse I didn't want to waste either of our time and left.


Sorry you had a wasted trip. Why on earth did they give you an appointment when that is what you made the appointment for? Every Dr. I make an appointment with wants to know why I am making an appointment!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~ :sm02: :sm24: I don't mind the prodding...I need it. I have taken to retirement like a duck to water. SO much to do!


Will you be at knitting group tomorrow? I have the items you requested.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think it was Daralene who mentioned the Crushed Raspberry- this is it:-


Beautiful color. You will look great in it when it is finished!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning everyone, Sincere thanks for the great comments on my efforts on the pinafore dress.
It was quite a challenge but results are good so am happy with it.
Melody you're a speedy one, your work is superb.
Julie love the raspberry yarn, it will look good on you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just noticed its your birthday to day Joan ( mrsvette) hope you have a perfectly wonderful day
> Happy birthday ????????????????


Happy Birthday from me, also! Hope you won't get hit with those storms I'm seeing on the news.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Happy Birthday from me, also! Hope you won't get hit with those storms I'm seeing on the news.


Thank you! Alas pouring all day. Tomorrow supposed to be worse. My county has closed schools tomorrow just in case.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 1:45pm and I am caught up.
> 
> Got my groceries done today thankfully. I will need to go tomorrow and get Gage a pair of shoes for gym class and a new outfit for school. His first day is September 6th.
> 
> ...


 :sm24: Thanks Mel! Hoping you are coming out of the doldrums!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hat to finish off the set


Going to get in the shower out for supper tonight ☺


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Beautiful color. You will look great in it when it is finished!


 :sm24: Thank you, Tami!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Has anyone heard from Sharon in Virginia Beach? Hope her arm is continuing to heal well.
> Also, has anyone heard from Pearlone (Cheryl)? She has been MIA for quite awhile. Did she ever get moved to FL from PA?


No. I was thinking about both last night. Also, BubbaLove (Jackie). Hope all is well for all three of them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone, Sincere thanks for the great comments on my efforts on the pinafore dress.
> It was quite a challenge but results are good so am happy with it.
> Melody you're a speedy one, your work is superb.
> Julie love the raspberry yarn, it will look good on you.


Thank you Fan! :sm24: It will be good to have two to wear!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marilyn, I was thinking after I answered about the GM that I should plain better. Some kook,( like the one who blames vaccines for all the worlds autism)has written a book claiming wheat is the enemy of the world & all genetically modified. He has been totally debunked, there has been wheat kernels taken from the pyramids & the genetic content of them is identical to today's wheat. There has been selective breeding, an entirely different process - if one plant in 100 produced better kernels, those are used for seeds for the next generation to get a better but genetically identical wheat- maybe larger or more seeds / plant. Like Darwin & his selective breeding. They do the same thing to find varieties that mature faster.
My DH thinks the kook should be sued by the farmersfor turning people against wheat with no science to back him up.

I got a wheel barrel full of corn from the garden this morning, cut it off the cobs & it's now in my largest roaster in the oven, once cooked I let it cool, then bag & freeze. It's a really good & easy way to do it, tastes almost as good as fresh.
Very windy out today, otherwise not bad, those trying to combine will be happy as it will dry things. There are lots of showers in the forecast, I hope they stay away.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hat to finish off the set
> 
> Going to get in the shower out for supper tonight ☺


Looking good!

Enjoy your evening.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Thank you! Alas pouring all day. Tomorrow supposed to be worse. My county has closed schools tomorrow just in case.


Stay safe! And as dry as possible.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hat to finish off the set
> 
> Going to get in the shower out for supper tonight ☺


Great sweater and hat. Hope the stove is soon fixed. Have a great time this evening!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Joan, hope the worst of the storm misses you.

Jeanette, thanks for the update on Cheryl, hope birth her & her DH are doing better. 

I think we don't hear from Jackie (BubbaLove) to often as she as very busy with the foster baby.

Melody, hope the stove us fixed soon, it's good they have a spare to stick in place until it's repaired, a pain to be completely without a stove.
Is Gage looking forward to school starting? It starts tomorrow for my GS & next Thursday for GD who starts kindergarten. She's so excited she can hardly stand herself????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Marilyn, I was thinking after I answered about the GM that I should plain better. Some kook,( like the one who blames vaccines for all the worlds autism)has written a book claiming wheat is the enemy of the world & all genetically modified. He has been totally debunked, there has been wheat kernels taken from the pyramids & the genetic content of them is identical to today's wheat. There has been selective breeding, an entirely different process - if one plant in 100 produced better kernels, those are used for seeds for the next generation to get a better but genetically identical wheat- maybe larger or more seeds / plant. Like Darwin & his selective breeding. They do the same thing to find varieties that mature faster.
> My DH thinks the kook should be sued by the farmersfor turning people against wheat with no science to back him up.
> 
> I got a wheel barrel full of corn from the garden this morning, cut it off the cobs & it's now in my largest roaster in the oven, once cooked I let it cool, then bag & freeze. It's a really good & easy way to do it, tastes almost as good as fresh.
> Very windy out today, otherwise not bad, those trying to combine will be happy as it will dry things. There are lots of showers in the forecast, I hope they stay away.


Is he responsible for this anti-gluten fad?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

angelam said:


> I'm coming over to your side of the pond! Three days in New York and then a week in Chesapeake. I'm hoping to meet up with June's sister Dianna whilst there which will be fun.


Give her our love!!! Wish you were coming the the midwest - I'd love to meet you. Are you in contact with Caren?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Here is baby pinafore completed. I think it would look better on rather than off.
> The cross over straps are buttoned on the back.


That's so cute!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just noticed its your birthday to day Joan ( mrsvette) hope you have a perfectly wonderful day
> Happy birthday ????????????????


And Happy Birthday from me too!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Usually there's potatoes ready about 2-3 weeks after they flower, if you don't want to waste any, just try to rob under the hill & see if they are big enough


Oh, so I'll need to wait for flowers to show up, lol, I've only ever dug them before, never tried growing them. Thank you for the info, will definitely try digging under.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And Happy Birthday from me too!!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, what a beautiful little dress, such a pretty color.
> 
> Joan, hope you have a great birthday.
> 
> ...


Seems things get more expensive every year. But it's good that he had a good time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Skimmed through and caught up.
> 
> Went to a friends for a few hours this evening. Got home about 9ish and finished the sweater I started last night. Matching hat is about half done.
> 
> ...


Another adorable knit!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> How is your sister doing Mary . Hopefully a lot better


Sadly no, she's still coughing continually and her voice keeps going croaky. They are sending her for throat exam next.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I hope the Voltrex cream will kick in quickly. Are you going to be on a canning binge like Bonnie?
> 
> It's raining here at last. Rained overnight and it's still coming down. It will slowly help everything green up again.


If my tomatoes keep coming in and ripening I will, but if they don't get a move on, I won't be.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Give her our love!!! Wish you were coming the the midwest - I'd love to meet you. Are you in contact with Caren?


I'd love to meet you too! In fact I'd love to meet everyone at KTP. I haven't heard from Caren in ages, in fact I don't even know which side of the pond she is at the moment. I haven't even heard from PurpleFi in ages - and she's only just down the road! There are so many places I would love to visit but I feel I'm fast running out of time!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> Sadly no, she's still coughing continually and her voice keeps going croaky. They are sending her for throat exam next.


Keeping her in my prayers.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I doubt that as he's never been able to skip without falling!!


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hope the Voltrex cream helps Marla. If it is the same as Volteren cream to save $$ she may want to ask if she can get the generic which should be exactly the same thing; Diclofenac.
> 
> Have fun teaching the class. I'm sure you will do fine and what a wonderful teacher you will be! Lucky kids!


Oh, that's what it is, volteren, I guess I just like the outerspace sound of voltrex. lolol
It was $5 at walmart. 
Thank you, it should be interesting. I did suggest to the lady setting it up that the kids should buy yarn from the LYS that is offering up the space for teaching. :sm08:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I set mine that way too. I did notice yesterday when browsing that some items though are not eligible.


Hopefully most of what I purchase will be eligible, but better some than none I guess.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Has anyone heard from Sharon in Virginia Beach? Hope her arm is continuing to heal well.
> Also, has anyone heard from Pearlone (Cheryl)? She has been MIA for quite awhile. Did she ever get moved to FL from PA?


Spider has been missing too, and Caren, I really miss coffee with Caren in the mornings and Purplefi's gardens.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 1:45pm and I am caught up.
> 
> Got my groceries done today thankfully. I will need to go tomorrow and get Gage a pair of shoes for gym class and a new outfit for school. His first day is September 6th.
> 
> ...


Karate is a good thing to keep kids busy and teaches so many other things at the same time, I hope it works out well for him. 
I hope they get your stove fixed quickly and soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I feel human, first time in days, it feels wonderful. Able to house clean to host knitting tomorrow.


Wonderful that you feel better, I hope it continues and you don't have any set backs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hat to finish off the set
> 
> Going to get in the shower out for supper tonight ☺


So cute!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> Sadly no, she's still coughing continually and her voice keeps going croaky. They are sending her for throat exam next.


I certainly hope and pray that they find nothing major and that it's an easy fix for her.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Spider has been missing too, and Caren, I really miss coffee with Caren in the mornings and Purplefi's gardens.


I miss them, too.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sorry you had a wasted trip. Why on earth did they give you an appointment when that is what you made the appointment for? Every Dr. I make an appointment with wants to know why I am making an appointment!


Ours is not to reason why, ours is but to laugh or cry. Que sera, sera.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, beautiful set. Enjoy dinner out.
Kaye, thank you. It feels good to feel good.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Is he responsible for this anti-gluten fad?


Yes, there was an hour long documentary showing his whole premise is BS


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> If my tomatoes keep coming in and ripening I will, but if they don't get a move on, I won't be.


Depending what you want to do with the tomatoes, I sometimes throw them in the freezer until enough to make spaghetti sauce, salsa or whatever I want to make & if you need to peel them, freeze them whole, run under hot water when you bring them out & the skin slips right off.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope you are able to get your stove repaired quickly. In the meantime enjoy your dinner out.

Also hope that Gage is able to do the Karata lessons. My youngest (Hannah) did Tae Kwan Do for serveral years and ended up with a black belt. It really teaches self control and discipline which all children need. Hope you like the teacher.


gagesmom said:


> 1:45pm and I am caught up.
> 
> Got my groceries done today thankfully. I will need to go tomorrow and get Gage a pair of shoes for gym class and a new outfit for school. His first day is September 6th.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So glad you are feeling better sassafras123 (Joy). Hope it continues that way.


sassafras123 said:


> I feel human, first time in days, it feels wonderful. Able to house clean to host knitting tomorrow.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> I'd love to meet you too! In fact I'd love to meet everyone at KTP. I haven't heard from Caren in ages, in fact I don't even know which side of the pond she is at the moment. I haven't even heard from PurpleFi in ages - and she's only just down the road! There are so many places I would love to visit but I feel I'm fast running out of time!


I hope you have a great vacation. I thought Cheasapeak what much farther north than where Dianna lives? Nice that you will get to meet her.

Sorry your sister isn't doing well, does she have a diagnosis or they're just looking yet?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Melody I've said it before but must again...you are an incredible knitter. Beautiful work and so fast! It sure would be nice if you could find a consignment shop or business that would sell your works. They are beautiful.


gagesmom said:


> Hat to finish off the set
> 
> Going to get in the shower out for supper tonight ☺


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hope you are able to get your stove repaired quickly. In the meantime enjoy your dinner out.
> 
> Also hope that Gage is able to do the Karata lessons. My youngest (Hannah) did Tae Kwan Do for serveral years and ended up with a black belt. It really teaches self control and discipline which all children need. Hope you like the teacher.


My oldest did TaeKwan Do for a couple of years too, then got into archery, even went to provincial competition & won a medal. He still uses the archery, shot an elk last week
My younger boy was into badminton, still is. He was even the provincial champion when he was 16 & got to go to the Western Canada Games, that was pretty exciting for him & he still sees friends he. Made during that week of competition. Neil dislocated his knee during competition in grade 12 & had to have surgery so didn't get to finish that year. He's played a bit since & just recently started going Lloydminster to play when he's home, there's a club for whoever has time to show up & play.
I think sports are great for kids.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The corn sounds like it did very well. I know it will be appreciated this winter. You work so hard and diligently stocking your pantry/freezer. Impressive.

I was talking to cousin this afternoon about how so many foods are now considered bad. We both agreed we eat to live and don't have issues with what we eat. I can't imagine having to be wheat free or nut free. Feel blessed. Folks do need to be careful about generalizing what causes some things. I know that some of the growth hormones given animals has been scientifically linked to children entering puberty earlier (at least in some cases). But not all chemicals, vaccines, etc. (IMHO) have been harmful. 


Bonnie7591 said:


> Marilyn, I was thinking after I answered about the GM that I should plain better. Some kook,( like the one who blames vaccines for all the worlds autism)has written a book claiming wheat is the enemy of the world & all genetically modified. He has been totally debunked, there has been wheat kernels taken from the pyramids & the genetic content of them is identical to today's wheat. There has been selective breeding, an entirely different process - if one plant in 100 produced better kernels, those are used for seeds for the next generation to get a better but genetically identical wheat- maybe larger or more seeds / plant. Like Darwin & his selective breeding. They do the same thing to find varieties that mature faster.
> My DH thinks the kook should be sued by the farmersfor turning people against wheat with no science to back him up.
> 
> I got a wheel barrel full of corn from the garden this morning, cut it off the cobs & it's now in my largest roaster in the oven, once cooked I let it cool, then bag & freeze. It's a really good & easy way to do it, tastes almost as good as fresh.
> Very windy out today, otherwise not bad, those trying to combine will be happy as it will dry things. There are lots of showers in the forecast, I hope they stay away.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Melody I've said it before but must again...you are an incredible knitter. Beautiful work and so fast! It sure would be nice if you could find a consignment shop or business that would sell your works. They are beautiful.


Melody
The flower/gift shop in town sells some handmade things, maybe if you have a shop like that in Fergus?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My thoughts too. (re amazon smile purchases)


Poledra65 said:


> Hopefully most of what I purchase will be eligible, but better some than none I guess.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The corn sounds like it did very well. I know it will be appreciated this winter. You work so hard and diligently stocking your pantry/freezer. Impressive.
> 
> I was talking to cousin this afternoon about how so many foods are now considered bad. We both agreed we eat to live and don't have issues with what we eat. I can't imagine having to be wheat free or nut free. Feel blessed. Folks do need to be careful about generalizing what causes some things. I know that some of the growth hormones given animals has been scientifically linked to children entering puberty earlier (at least in some cases). But not all chemicals, vaccines, etc. (IMHO) have been harmful.


Yes, I have too much corn. It didn't come up for a leg time in spring so I planted more thinking something was wrong with the seed, then we got a big rain & it all came. Fortunately I grow several kinds so it's ready at different times so the season is extended, otherwise it's all ready at once & over in about 2 weeks, this way we have it for about a month.
I should have about 30 packages from what I did This morning, I have some left so don't think I will do anymore

It's really nice out today & I should be outside working but after doing the corn & getting the laundry done I'm out of ambition. 
I got a call from DIL, she's got called to work so I will have the GKs from Friday evening until Sunday, maybe I can put them to work helping clean up some of the garden???? We have an old lawnmower that DH took the mower off & added a box on the back to be used around the yard, GS was driving it around last time he was here so I should be able to get him to load stuff on it & haul away as its a novelty.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We had an early dinner. I made a spinach quiche (recipe off the top of my head) and baked some chicken breasts. All turned out good. Will try to do the popovers tomorrow. Also got a few batches of doggie treats made up; boy do they love them. Anyway, was up stupid late last night (2 a.m.) and then just lay in bed unable to sleep until a little after 4 a.m. Still got up at 10 and am very tired now. Think I will head to bed very, very early. Will be paying bills tomorrow and also need to take Alice in to vet to be weighed and get her flea & heartworm meds. Unfortunately I can't take advantage of buying for several months at a time for a discount since she is still growing so much. Have fun everyone and play nice. TTYL


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Despite rotten weather enjoyed my birthday. Was spoiled all day! Was pup Nana again and both dogs were angels. I finished the cross stitching and will now work on outlining etc.
Here' Chrissy relaxing while Roxie helps Melissa load dishwasher. Take care and many thanks for all the wishes! Hugs!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

I've just been weeding the garden and found my new mini rose is in flower.
Spring is definitely here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, there was an hour long documentary showing his whole premise is BS


I just acquired a 'Listener' today, so I will be more up to speed with programming- Fan may know if the documentary has screened here. I was without TV for so long I just don't know if it has been aired. I do know several people who are utterly convinced that wheat is the culprit in so many ills.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all,

Just popping in before I head to bed. Long day as I was up extra early and had a phone call at 2 am. 

Happy birthday to the birthday lady. Too bad the weather didn't cooperate. 

Lovely knit things on today. The pinafore is darling as is Mel's sweater and hat. Need to pull out a couple of her patterns and do up. Next trip home I have told myself that I need to block my DD1's shawl that I have had finished. We'll see!

Got the diaper for my DGGS's doll done after a few false starts. Went with my original thought on it. Fit perfectly. Worked on a hat that decided it wanted to be an ear warmer instead. No pic yet as it got dark. Hopefully tomorrow. 

Have to post a pic of Lila. She throws her toys and one landed on the tv stand. She couldn't reach it but kept trying. I moved it so she could get it but she gave up. Guess she thought I should give it to her. I'll try to post the video but it may be too long. 

Back in the Detroit area after a short run into Ohio. I'm hoping to be close enough to go home this weekend. Fingers crossed that my DGD2 was able to close on a house today. Haven't heard anything. It's been a long drawn out process for them. 

Jeannette, glad DH is getting along with his recovery. Healing thoughts to all who need them. Think I have figured out some of my health issues. Now to talk to the doctor about changing meds. 

Posting the pics then off to bed. 

Take care,
Kathy


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Lovely to hear from you cmaliza and congratulations on the birth of Naomi! Love the sweet photo of the two of you!


~~~Thank you! She has already gained a pound!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

oneapril said:


> What a terrific bookcase and your decorative additions make it so special! Great job!


~~~It was fun to do! I have not done any needlepoint for many years....it felt good to get back to some of it. My knitting has taken somewhat of a backseat.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Sadly no, she's still coughing continually and her voice keeps going croaky. They are sending her for throat exam next.


Oh I'm sorry to hear that Mary . She can't be getting much rest either with all the coughing


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> I'd love to meet you too! In fact I'd love to meet everyone at KTP. I haven't heard from Caren in ages, in fact I don't even know which side of the pond she is at the moment. I haven't even heard from PurpleFi in ages - and she's only just down the road! There are so many places I would love to visit but I feel I'm fast running out of time!


Last I heard Caren was still stateside and James was going to visit her this month ( September) . She was having lots of red tape problems


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mrsvette said:


> Despite rotten weather enjoyed my birthday. Was spoiled all day! Was pup Nana again and both dogs were angels. I finished the cross stitching and will now work on outlining etc.
> Here' Chrissy relaxing while Roxie helps Melissa load dishwasher. Take care and many thanks for all the wishes! Hugs!


Cute dogs . Mine helps when I fetch the shopping in , no ulterior motive ????. 
Beautiful cross stitch . Is it a gift or are you keeping it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> I've just been weeding the garden and found my new mini rose is in flower.
> Spring is definitely here.


And my mini roses are all done flowering now ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is no different than my sitting there knitting on my baby blanket. i need to watch a utube to see how it is done.

and not - i have not died and gone to heaven - just haven't been on for a few days.

had a great time yarn shopping onday with kate, sandy and another woman - a friend of kates' and i cannot remember her name. i bought three skeins of sock yarn and enough slightly variegated dark purple yarn for a waist coat type sleeveless sweater. knitting up a storm on the baby blankert.

cool and overcast today - typical seattle weatheer. i have some reading to catch up on. --- sam(i hope)tami_ohio]Ive done a bit of Viking knitting, but not much. It is pretty when finished. I'm surprised that she was allowed to take it on the plane, though.[/quote]


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Joan, great cross stitch & cute pups

Sonja, pretty roses. My flowers aren't looking so nice anymore, seems fall is coming. The sunflowers in the garden are still nice, some must be at least 10 ft tall.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> And a good evening to you Margaret it looks like it's going to be another beautiful day here so I'm probably going to be tidying the garden up this afternoon and going to the nearby shops this morning as I need to pick up youngest sons prescription and some yoghurt more than likely come home with a few other items as I can never just come out of a supermarket with just what I went into buy


Didn't get back here at all yesterday with no internet at home. At a different library today to the other day.
Spent a far bit of yesterday both still feeling my migraine (which has gone today Yea) and with Vicky and Elizabeth. Having onlyb just gone back to work she was told she had to take 2 weeks annual leave this week and next week. She is wanting to sew a couple of things for Elizabeth including a dress for her birthday party So we went to Spotlight (where I get a lot of my basic yarn from) and having me there made it much easier for Vicky. One little girl is much better now at letting me take her when Mum is around. So when Vicky needed to do more today I offered to go with her. At the time this was purely tp help Vicky out as I just wanted a day home. But as I was feeling better today (and we had about 1/2 strange men wandering round the garden!) I was very pleased to get out. Got a phone call while we were out from DH saying he had made an appointment for Elizabeth with the cement podiatrist and could we be back by 12.30. So we know have Elizabeth's foot and hand prints in the new path in our backyard. As I said to David it was a very apt day to do it as it is her 3/4 birthday today- how can she be 9 months old already?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Update on Aunt, still holding on, has ups and downs, unfortunately not holding hopes up for positive results. Her son thinks it really is only a matter of time.
> 
> ...


Not good timing for the valve replacement coming up to year 12 exams (final year school exams for those in other countries). 
I guess she has had it by now if not cancelled. Will see later I guess.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Didn't get back here at all yesterday with no internet at home. At a different library today to the other day.
> Spent a far bit of yesterday both still feeling my migraine (which has gone today Yea) and with Vicky and Elizabeth. Having onlyb just gone back to work she was told she had to take 2 weeks annual leave this week and next week. She is wanting to sew a couple of things for Elizabeth including a dress for her birthday party So we went to Spotlight (where I get a lot of my basic yarn from) and having me there made it much easier for Vicky. One little girl is much better now at letting me take her when Mum is around. So when Vicky needed to do more today I offered to go with her. At the time this was purely tp help Vicky out as I just wanted a day home. But as I was feeling better today (and we had about 1/2 strange men wandering round the garden!) I was very pleased to get out. Got a phone call while we were out from DH saying he had made an appointment for Elizabeth with the cement podiatrist and could we be back by 12.30. So we know have Elizabeth's foot and hand prints in the new path in our backyard. As I said to David it was a very apt day to do it as it is her 3/4 birthday today- how can she be 9 months old already?


I'm glad your migraine has finally gone Margaret and were you good while shopping nothing followed you home from spotlight ????
9 month how can that be , I can still remember when you told us you were going to be a grandma seems like yesterday


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick pop in to say my attempt at making popovers was a disaster...LOL. They did not rise at all and I ended up with lumps of yuck. Will give it a try another time. For such a simple sounding recipe it sure threw me. Ah well, will try again.
> EDIT: Just realized what I did wrong!!! Don't hurt yourself laughing now....I forgot to put in the eggs!!!! What a dunce!!! Must have been still groggy from my short nap. DUH!


Can't really blame anything but you for that! We have a dish with meatballs, rice and tomato soup in it. I did once forget the rice and as it is the rice cooking in the soup that is so nice it was a slight failure as well. Never been allowed to forget that.
A few weeks ago it was my nephews 21st with a bring a main course or salad. Michael loves Yummy Meatballs (what I was just talking about) so suggested that Maryanne made it for the night. The brother who brought him up after his Mum went into a Nursing Home lived in a vegetarian household so meatballs never eaten there but he loved them from his mother cooking them for him. Was amazed at hoe many outside the family had heard about them and wanted to try them. But great disappointment as my family had eaten them all! Clearly Elizabeth is a Stokes as she loved them and very few in-laws like them.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Joan, great cross stitch & cute pups
> 
> Sonja, pretty roses. My flowers aren't looking so nice anymore, seems fall is coming. The sunflowers in the garden are still nice, some must be at least 10 ft tall.


Not my roses Bonnie . It was fan who posted the picture . I've still got a few roses , the white one that I rescued from behind bushes and was only to stalks recovered and did well , hopefully next year it will cover some of the fence ,


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm so far behind, I know I won't get caught up on last week at this point.
> Yesterday Marla had her appointment with the Rheumetoligist in Cheyenne, he ordered a couple more tests and x-rays of her hands, also gave her a prescription for Voltrex cream, so hopefully that will help, she said it hasn't helped yet, but we don't know if it's cumulative or not.
> Since she had them call the script in to Walmart in Scottsbluff instead of Sams in Cheyenne, we had to run to Scottsbluff and pick the script up.
> Today we had the canning class that my neighbor had going on as part of the centsible eating so we did that, then went to knitting and I ended up teaching a new knitter, and somehow got myself into teaching a group of homeschooled kids to knit starting next Tuesday morning, I think we are starting with 3 but this should be interesting, Mary, what's the best way to start, I'm not sure of ages, I think 6 or 7 and up?
> ...


Cast on for them (beforehand) then get them all to knit a square- and do Darowil's bunnies. They quickly have something finished and something that they will like. 
Then teach them to purl (and to cast on for this second square if they have the knitting worked out well, cable or knit cast on as similar to waht they are already doing. Short needles as well for small bodies) and they can do two stockinette squares the length of their feet and have slippers.
Both these projects are achievable for young knitters with something to show for there work quickly rather than the old standby of a scarf.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh, that makes sense, definitely a labor of love, it's wonderful that you are able to order it, and that you were able to find the dpn's that you could order. You definitely know how to source what you need, which makes good sense when you have a fairly limited market locally.
> One of the yarns I want, I found that I can order it with the shipping from the company in Australia cheaper than purchasing from anywhere her in the US.


Cones are available here in some places for machine knitters. Bendigo Woollen Mills do some of their yarns in cones-heavy enough weights to handknit. Though I think only 2 and 3 ply (lace weight and light fingering. Same weight cones as Julies at 500gm). I like to use Bendigo sometimes becuase they are an Australian company and spin there wool here still, one of the few left that do, especially on the scale that they do. In fact bought some more sock yarn from them which arrived yesterday. Didn't need it of course but when did that ever stop me?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I'd have to look, when I go shopping next week, see what they are marketing! I try to avoid Canola, I believe it's all GM.


Olive Oil can be got in a spray as well if you don't want Canola


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Here is baby pinafore completed. I think it would look better on rather than off.
> The cross over straps are buttoned on the back.


Thats a pretty colour indeed.
Elizabeth had straps crossed on her back the other day and Brett was worried he had done it wrong. No I said they need to be crossed so they don't keep slipping of the shoulders!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Happy Birthday Joan, (Mrs Vette)*


Hope you had a happy birthday indeed Joan.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm glad your migraine has finally gone Margaret and were you good while shopping nothing followed you home from spotlight ????
> 9 month how can that be , I can still remember when you told us you were going to be a grandma seems like yesterday


And it has just been decided today that David is to be Grand Dad not Grandpa. I said but He's been Grandpa for over a year now. But what Bretts Dad was going to be called never took and Brett's sister is having a little boy in December and Geoff is going to be Grandpa. And David when this was being discussed a week ago said he wanted to be Grand Dad. Wondered why he hadn't said that 12 months or more ago. But not going to be easy to remember!

And I have caught up here. Wonder whether the library closes at 5? If so I will be kicked out soon. Been here about 3 hours I think.
In fact they have just come and said they are closing in a couple of minutes so perfect timing.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> And it has just been decided today that David is to be Grand Dad not Grandpa. I said but He's been Grandpa for over a year now. But what Bretts Dad was going to be called never took and Brett's sister is having a little boy in December and Geoff is going to be Grandpa. And David when this was being discussed a week ago said he wanted to be Grand Dad. Wondered why he hadn't said that 12 months or more ago. But not going to be easy to remember!
> 
> And I have caught up here. Wonder whether the library closes at 5? If so I will be kicked out soon. Been here about 3 hours I think.
> In fact they have just come and said they are closing in a couple of minutes so perfect timing.


Don't be so sure - Elizabeth has not had her say yet! Bill (DH) wanted to be Grandpa, but Luke insists on calling him Papa, so Papa it will be! My friend's DGS calls him Manie...and no-one knows why! He thinks it may be because he often says to his GS, "Where's that wee man," but his wife reckons it's because she says (referring to DH), "See that man!"


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

My best friend's mum is now receiving pallative care.... I spent a couple of hours with them at the hospital today. She was pretty unsettled, I hope they get her comfortable and calm and that this doesnt linger too long. :sm03:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Spider has been missing too, and Caren, I really miss coffee with Caren in the mornings and Purplefi's gardens.


Me too....


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Cute dogs . Mine helps when I fetch the shopping in , no ulterior motive ????.
> Beautiful cross stitch . Is it a gift or are you keeping it


I think I'll keep it! Lots of wall space by kitchen table.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Aaaw congratulations! She is adorable. She sure has a lot of hair doesnt she? Thanks for sharing. :sm11:


~~~She DOES have a lot of hair....SOOO soft! But, don't babies usually lose their newborn hair? Am I just making that up? An old wives tale? She is so cuddly right now. To keep her from throwing up so much, they want us to hold her upright especially after eating....she just snuggles in with her head over your heart....mmmmmmm! :sm04: I'll post a picture as soon as I find DH's phone.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> oh jules those sweaters are beautiful, love the red colored one best, or the color anyway. you do such great polished looking work.


~~~DITTO that, for sure! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Had to knit these converse sneakers after I spotted the free pattern link so I made them with leftover yarn from the set
> Think it finishes the set


~~~WOW! SO adorable!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh yes, great idea!


~~~Group Hug....I'm all in!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Olive Oil can be got in a spray as well if you don't want Canola


I still would not afford it in normal circumstances.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> This looks so lovely; perfect for such a lovely little girl. I think I told you Naomi is one of my favorite names. I know you've been enjoying getting to see her as often as possible. Sorry to hear DIL has been having a difficult time recovering. Not surprised at all that DS has enjoyed his time with this bundle of joy. She is beautiful!


~~~Thank you. We visited yesterday, and DIL seems to be a bit better. She was hoping to just bounce back, but it's not happening that way, so she is disappointed in her early days of motherhood. I'm hoping she continues to improve....I made two big pots of her favorites soups yesterday. Comfort food for her....so that might help. I'll send a cuddly picture once I find DH's phone that has the pictures in it. :sm06:

Thanks to all for prayers of healing!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Cashmeregma there are no plans at all to get a caregiver for Marianne's mom. I know it wouldn't be in the budget . Cindi is stepping up quite a bit in providing help.
> 
> I know what you mean about the energy young folks have. I also would love to have that level of energy again but do enjoy being retired. I've been eye-ing spinning wheels and weaving looms also but will resist since no one anywhere around here that I know of that spins or teaches spinning or weaving. Besides, I have enough hobbies and few folks that would appreciate gifts of any of my hobbies. Haven't even made my soap for a couple of months nor finished the 3rd top I was working on for DD. Of course, I have been working on the afghan that will go to DSD and DSIL for Christmas. I said I'd show a picture of it once I got a band of each of the colors dones; 12 colors. I started the second repeat of the colors last night. I'm guess-timating that it will take 3-4 repeats before completed. (hoping 3 will do it but suspect it will be 4). Mindless work as it is just double crochet stitch over and over but does seem what my mind needs right now...LOL.


~~~very pretty! :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mrsvette said:


> I think I'll keep it! Lots of wall space by kitchen table.


Perfect spot


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~WOW! SO adorable!


Thank you


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Genetically Modified.


Duh - should have known. :sm12:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Thank you! Alas pouring all day. Tomorrow supposed to be worse. My county has closed schools tomorrow just in case.


We had a couple of downpours yesterday and I was caught in one. Pretty scary driving through it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Last I heard Caren was still stateside and James was going to visit her this month ( September) . She was having lots of red tape problems


Is there a way to contact her? I just want her to know that we're thinking of her and miss her.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Marilyn, I was thinking after I answered about the GM that I should plain better. Some kook,( like the one who blames vaccines for all the worlds autism)has written a book claiming wheat is the enemy of the world & all genetically modified. He has been totally debunked, there has been wheat kernels taken from the pyramids & the genetic content of them is identical to today's wheat. There has been selective breeding, an entirely different process - if one plant in 100 produced better kernels, those are used for seeds for the next generation to get a better but genetically identical wheat- maybe larger or more seeds / plant. Like Darwin & his selective breeding. They do the same thing to find varieties that mature faster.
> My DH thinks the kook should be sued by the farmersfor turning people against wheat with no science to back him up.
> 
> I got a wheel barrel full of corn from the garden this morning, cut it off the cobs & it's now in my largest roaster in the oven, once cooked I let it cool, then bag & freeze. It's a really good & easy way to do it, tastes almost as good as fresh.
> Very windy out today, otherwise not bad, those trying to combine will be happy as it will dry things. There are lots of showers in the forecast, I hope they stay away.


Reading about your preserving brings back memories of when my family lived on a farm and my mom used to do all those things. Dad used to do things similar to your DH. Good memories too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> My best friend's mum is now receiving pallative care.... I spent a couple of hours with them at the hospital today. She was pretty unsettled, I hope they get her comfortable and calm and that this doesnt linger too long. :sm03:


Prayers for passing peacefully.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Is there a way to contact her? I just want her to know that we're thinking of her and miss her.


All I did was pm her and she got back to me


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

10 :45am and I am catching up. Gage will be home this afternoon about 3ish. Looking forward to meeting the lady from karate school. He has no idea about. Think he will be excited to talk to her.

School starts in 5 days. Although I am over the moon excited I am a little sad.


Supper and just hanging out talking last night was awesome. It was just what I needed. Today is the 2nd day of new meds. So far so good.

Going to run now. Check in later.????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not my roses Bonnie . It was fan who posted the picture . I've still got a few roses , the white one that I rescued from behind bushes and was only to stalks recovered and did well , hopefully next year it will cover some of the fence ,


Those are pretty, oops, sorry for the mistake????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Cast on for them (beforehand) then get them all to knit a square- and do Darowil's bunnies. They quickly have something finished and something that they will like.
> Then teach them to purl (and to cast on for this second square if they have the knitting worked out well, cable or knit cast on as similar to waht they are already doing. Short needles as well for small bodies) and they can do two stockinette squares the length of their feet and have slippers.
> Both these projects are achievable for young knitters with something to show for there work quickly rather than the old standby of a scarf.


That's a great idea


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> And it has just been decided today that David is to be Grand Dad not Grandpa. I said but He's been Grandpa for over a year now. But what Bretts Dad was going to be called never took and Brett's sister is having a little boy in December and Geoff is going to be Grandpa. And David when this was being discussed a week ago said he wanted to be Grand Dad. Wondered why he hadn't said that 12 months or more ago. But not going to be easy to remember!
> 
> And I have caught up here. Wonder whether the library closes at 5? If so I will be kicked out soon. Been here about 3 hours I think.
> In fact they have just come and said they are closing in a couple of minutes so perfect timing.


I don't think anyone gets called Grand Dad here, my GKs other Grandparents are Nana & Poppa

I'm glad your migraine is better.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Margaret glad your migraine is better.

Carol love reading your excitement over Naomi; looking forward to more pictures.

Fan lovely roses.

Feel like I'm forgetting something; need to get busy on the bills so TTYL


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> My best friend's mum is now receiving pallative care.... I spent a couple of hours with them at the hospital today. She was pretty unsettled, I hope they get her comfortable and calm and that this doesnt linger too long. :sm03:


I hope they get her comfortable & she's soon at peace


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> All I did was pm her and she got back to me


Okay - I wasn't sure if she was monitoring the KP or not.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 10 :45am and I am catching up. Gage will be home this afternoon about 3ish. Looking forward to meeting the lady from karate school. He has no idea about. Think he will be excited to talk to her.
> 
> School starts in 5 days. Although I am over the moon excited I am a little sad.
> 
> ...


Glad you had a good time last night Mel, as you say it was just what you needed. Hope Gage will enjoy karate.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

I bought myself a dulcimer! So excited. Researched and ended buying a McSpadden from eBay seller alsmusicny. Will arrive 9/12. Meantime I've been watching YouTube videos on how to play dulcimer. My friend Nancy has had one for about 2 years and is in process of upgrading. She said she would be happy to help me. I just love their sound. Think I have a leg up in learning as I read music and played guitar. Anyone else play dulcimer?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Duh - should have known. :sm12:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: LOL.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sassafras, did Admin. explain why you had trouble PM'ng me? Makes one wonder if I've gotten other PM's and people would have thought I was ignoring them. Thank you for persisting and knowing I would never do that. Wishing you the best of luck with this new therapy. Your DD has an open mind and may have the key that will help you. Can't wait till you get to do this new therapy. Keep us posted. I know it may take time to be able to tell, but I really hope you see improvement really soon.

Congratulations on the new dulcimer. We don't have one but imagine DH has tried his finger at one at some friend's house.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi everyone. Couldn't sleep last night in spite of taking magnesium as I mistakenly had kombucha tea, which of course, has caffeine in it. LOL Read quite a bit of a book I'd been wanting to read on nutrition, so at least time was well spent. Slept most of the morning away, so feeling great now. What a glorious day. Think it deserves a walk outside and my ankle is feeling quite a bit better, so at least around the block would be nice. Not too hot, not too cold, but just perfect out. We had a great rain yesterday so our grass is green again. Met a friend yesterday for lunch and then explored a giant Michaels and Hobby Lobby. I got so tired I got dizzy, so I had to leave her at the store. Wonder how long she stayed there with her 40% off coupon. She is quite the shopper and always knows how to get the best price. Have learned a lot about coupons from her and what stores you can use multiple coupons on the same purchase, etc. Yesterday I taught her that if you forget your coupons, which she never does, you can pull them up on your phone for some stores.

Hope all of you are well and do so hope that Sam is having a wonderful time in Seattle and enjoying good health while there. 

Today will be getting things in order enough so that I can knit. Now I have to have things neat around where I knit, at least at the beginning of the project. I am excited about someday having a craft room as we have 3 guest rooms and I want to turn one into a room just for my yarn, etc. I am still toying with the idea of a spinning wheel. LOL As if I even get the time I want to knit. Spinning is so relaxing though, once you know what you are doing. Of course this time I would want roving to be cleaned and carded already. Last time I spun I did the washing, carding, etc., all myself and my house smelled like a barn. Didn't mind at all then and we actually did have a barn at that time. Think those sheep were laying in their you know what. LOL They always look so clean out in the field. There is a shepherd looking for a home on the East coast. Our local farmers network was asking if people knew where there was a place he could take up residence. He has been working in California on a ranch and has his own sheep too. No idea why he wants to come back to the East coast but it sure would be wonderful if we could get him to come here.

I'd better get to work or I won't get anything done today. Want to do the trampoline a bit, yes, I have a big handle that I hold onto for safety and I don't jump high but I can move around on it without hurting my feet, then try and get in a small walk and THEN work on my mittens. It is a little bit of a pressure doing 1 pair a month for me. Thought it would be so easy as it seems such a small project. LOL Joke was on me.

Hugs to all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, I thought the US was the only one with GMO's. So sorry to hear other parts of the world are having to deal with this problem too!!!! I just saw where the drink they made me have for the colonoscopy was GM. Grrrrr. Not happy about that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, I thought the US was the only one with GMO's. So sorry to hear other parts of the world are having to deal with this problem too!!!! I just saw where the drink they made me have for the colonoscopy was GM. Grrrrr. Not happy about that.


No it is insidious, and creeping in all over. Monsanto is just about everywhere.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

We have just had a 7.1 quake on the East Coast. and are under Tsunami alert, Fan and I are well inland. In Gisborne people are being advised to get to higher ground.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We have just had a 7.1 quake on the East Coast. and are under Tsunami alert, Fan and I are well inland. In Gisborne people are being advised to get to higher ground.


How sad; there are storm warnings out all over. I've been watching those hitting the Hawaiian Islands and also those that are supposed to be beating up on Florida. Everyone stay safe. It is a glorious day here today with lovely breeze coming in the house. It's nice to have fresh air in here for a change.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> How sad; there are storm warnings out all over. I've been watching those hitting the Hawaiian Islands and also those that are supposed to be beating up on Florida. Everyone stay safe. It is a glorious day here today with lovely breeze coming in the house. It's nice to have fresh air in here for a change.


We joke about being the Shaky Isles Rookie. Apparently there has been a significant wave hit on the East Coast, no damage reported as yet.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I bought myself a dulcimer! So excited. Researched and ended buying a McSpadden from eBay seller alsmusicny. Will arrive 9/12. Meantime I've been watching YouTube videos on how to play dulcimer. My friend Nancy has had one for about 2 years and is in process of upgrading. She said she would be happy to help me. I just love their sound. Think I have a leg up in learning as I read music and played guitar. Anyone else play dulcimer?


I've never even heard of that instrument before


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We have just had a 7.1 quake on the East Coast. and are under Tsunami alert, Fan and I are well inland. In Gisborne people are being advised to get to higher ground.


That's scary, I'm glad you are on high ground, hope there isn't a big tsunami, so distructive


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> How sad; there are storm warnings out all over. I've been watching those hitting the Hawaiian Islands and also those that are supposed to be beating up on Florida. Everyone stay safe. It is a glorious day here today with lovely breeze coming in the house. It's nice to have fresh air in here for a change.


Beautiful here today, 26C/80f, quite a change from frost????, nice & windy too, farmers will be smiling. I just sent DH off with a bag of lunch to haul grain for the neighbor, our wheat isn't ready to combine yet. I will make supper when he shows up, probably about 9:30

Joan, hope you aren't in the path of the hurricane, scary weather


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I am only on page 52. So far behind here as I have been busy. Last night I made dinner for my friend who had a baby 3 months ago. He has had to do breathing treatments this week so I decided to give her a break and make dinner for her. I spent some time visiting with her and little Noah as well. I helped her through the treatment since I had to give them to my oldest son for 3 years and almost every day during that span of time. I am hoping that he starts feeling better soon.

Bella's mom asked if I could make a pair of socks for Bella that look like this picture. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to make them? I am not sure if the yarn was a self patterning yarn or if all of this would need to be charted out. I haven't made many socks and I am at a loss on this project. 
Find them here (aff)... http://rstyle.me/n/bx3yq6b6dpf


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> We have just had a 7.1 quake on the East Coast. and are under Tsunami alert, Fan and I are well inland. In Gisborne people are being advised to get to higher ground.


Just as I read this it was on our radio news. That's quite a powerful one isn't it? Did you shake much? There's a lot of geoactivity it seems recently, maybe all to do with temperature increase adding greater energy to everything.i do hope that there's not too much destruction, and that you and Fan aren't affected.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's scary, I'm glad you are on high ground, hope there isn't a big tsunami, so distructive


30cm, so far- but people are warned could be more- still no reports of damage- just people recounting that it was the worst they have had- very noisy- the East Coast is sparsely populated- so destruction on the scale they experienced in the recent similar magnitude quake in Italy won't be an issue.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Just as I read this it was on our radio news. That's quite a powerful one isn't it? Did you shake much? There's a lot of geoactivity it seems recently, maybe all to do with temperature increase adding greater energy to everything.i do hope that there's not too much destruction, and that you and Fan aren't affected.


Didn't notice anything myself, apart from the rash of fore and after shocks, being noted on geonet-eq news, that I watch. Fan and I should be quite safe where we are. A tsunami would potentially affect Alastair if it were on the West Coast- they are right down close to sea-level on the edge of the Manukau Harbour, but the tsunami alert has been lifted for the South Island.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

TNS said:


> Just as I read this it was on our radio news. That's quite a powerful one isn't it? Did you shake much? There's a lot of geoactivity it seems recently, maybe all to do with temperature increase adding greater energy to everything.i do hope that there's not too much destruction, and that you and Fan aren't affected.


Hoping the damage will be minimal. There have been so many earthquakes lately all over the world.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Beautiful here today, 26C/80f, quite a change from frost????, nice & windy too, farmers will be smiling. I just sent DH off with a bag of lunch to haul grain for the neighbor, our wheat isn't ready to combine yet. I will make supper when he shows up, probably about 9:30
> 
> Joan, hope you aren't in the path of the hurricane, scary weather


I remember the harvesting times with a smile. We used to keep the diner open until our group of single men (and some married) farmers would come into to eat after being in the fields all day and most of the night. The usual time to close was 9:00 p.m., but we had our regulars and I always kept the grill and fryer on for them. Made lots of burgers, chicken, steaks, pork chops and fries. Once in a while there would be some left overs from the lunch time (hot meat sandwiches and casseroles) that the guys would want. It was some late nights when I didn't get our of there after closing up and cleaning up the place. And, I'd have school in the morning too -- I still can't believe that at 16-18, I was given that much responsibility.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I played a little many years ago. My aunt (now deceased) was a music teacher and she attended a workshop when she retired in which participants made their own. She was wonderful with it. I loved listening to it. Though we've never met in person the dulcimer just seems to suit you. Best of luck and enjoy making music. I couldn't play a lick now. Oh I also used to play guitar.



sassafras123 said:


> I bought myself a dulcimer! So excited. Researched and ended buying a McSpadden from eBay seller alsmusicny. Will arrive 9/12. Meantime I've been watching YouTube videos on how to play dulcimer. My friend Nancy has had one for about 2 years and is in process of upgrading. She said she would be happy to help me. I just love their sound. Think I have a leg up in learning as I read music and played guitar. Anyone else play dulcimer?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> How sad; there are storm warnings out all over. I've been watching those hitting the Hawaiian Islands and also those that are supposed to be beating up on Florida. Everyone stay safe. It is a glorious day here today with lovely breeze coming in the house. It's nice to have fresh air in here for a change.


Been a beautiful day here to . Summer weather is staying here for another week at least according to the weather man apart from some rain on Saturday

Sorry to here about the earthquake Julie hope no one was hurt


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am only on page 52. So far behind here as I have been busy. Last night I made dinner for my friend who had a baby 3 months ago. He has had to do breathing treatments this week so I decided to give her a break and make dinner for her. I spent some time visiting with her and little Noah as well. I helped her through the treatment since I had to give them to my oldest son for 3 years and almost every day during that span of time. I am hoping that he starts feeling better soon.
> 
> Bella's mom asked if I could make a pair of socks for Bella that look like this picture. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to make them? I am not sure if the yarn was a self patterning yarn or if all of this would need to be charted out. I haven't made many socks and I am at a loss on this project.
> Find them here (aff)... http://rstyle.me/n/bx3yq6b6dpf[/


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am only on page 52. So far behind here as I have been busy. Last night I made dinner for my friend who had a baby 3 months ago. He has had to do breathing treatments this week so I decided to give her a break and make dinner for her. I spent some time visiting with her and little Noah as well. I helped her through the treatment since I had to give them to my oldest son for 3 years and almost every day during that span of time. I am hoping that he starts feeling better soon.
> 
> Bella's mom asked if I could make a pair of socks for Bella that look like this picture. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to make them? I am not sure if the yarn was a self patterning yarn or if all of this would need to be charted out. I haven't made many socks and I am at a loss on this project.
> Find them here (aff)... http://rstyle.me/n/bx3yq6b6dpf


Oh dear, Mary, I think that looks charted. How about offering her the watermelon socks? That yarn is self-patterning.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Julie, I'm glad you'll be safe hopfully the tsunami won't happen for those in lower lying areas.
Rookie, sounds like good memories!
Sassafras, sounds wonderful! learning a new instrument!
Mary, I' sure they were grateful for you help
I'm still reading backwards so don't know if I'll catch up but I'll see


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I am only on page 52. So far behind here as I have been busy. Last night I made dinner for my friend who had a baby 3 months ago. He has had to do breathing treatments this week so I decided to give her a break and make dinner for her. I spent some time visiting with her and little Noah as well. I helped her through the treatment since I had to give them to my oldest son for 3 years and almost every day during that span of time. I am hoping that he starts feeling better soon.
> 
> Bella's mom asked if I could make a pair of socks for Bella that look like this picture. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to make them? I am not sure if the yarn was a self patterning yarn or if all of this would need to be charted out. I haven't made many socks and I am at a loss on this project.
> Find them here (aff)... http://rstyle.me/n/bx3yq6b6dpf


 I saw on the request on FB . Looking at the sock I don't think it's self patterning .I know there was a discussion on this over on main a few month back and no one could find a pattern for them


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Finally finished another little sweater . Had it all knit just don't like doing the seams . Strange construction cuff to cuff 
But I had to try. I think it's cute


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

very cute sweater swedenme!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Busy day with news from all over! Julie glad you and Fran are safe! No sun today, brief t-storm but wind picking up. My cell went off with tornado watch until 11PM. I'm sitting with the dogs and stitching. Sweaters are adorable! Melody glad you had a nice time yesterday. Hope Gage is thrilled later! Everyone stay safe and well! Hugs!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely jacket Sonja. Good to hear that all are safe in the bad weather. It was warm and breezy here today. Take care all


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning all, Awoke to news of quake off our eastern coast. No trouble here, as Julie said we are both inland so well away from it. Some folk down on east cape area have been evacuated as a precaution but no reports of damage as yet. Also downtown Auckland train station evacuated as its close to the harbour. 
Lovely sweater Sonja, love the colour.
I've been looking for some inspiration re another baby outfit and found something on the Just Crochet site, so will be getting onto it soon.
I inherited my mums, and mother in laws, button boxes and usually find something in them to suit my projects, but no luck this time, so a trip to Spotlight needed.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

machriste said:


> Oh dear, Mary, I think that looks charted. How about offering her the watermelon socks? That yarn is self-patterning.


I know that she loves the girly colors and the flowers. I might check around to see if any sock yarns give these girly colors and talk to Bella's mom. I don't mind knitting with colors from charts.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

mrsvette said:


> Busy day with news from all over! Julie glad you and Fran are safe! No sun today, brief t-storm but wind picking up. My cell went off with tornado watch until 11PM. I'm sitting with the dogs and stitching. Sweaters are adorable! Melody glad you had a nice time yesterday. Hope Gage is thrilled later! Everyone stay safe and well! Hugs!


Happy Birthday to you. I hope your day is filled with many blessings and lots of love.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I framed the drawing of Mishka. Matthew picked out the frame and matte.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

So excited. Went for my walk and found an estate sale that wAs ending around the corner. Got a hutch and credenza for 1/2 price and they threw in a bird house. The man there moved it for me for a price and I had it within an hour. Never had a hutch and credenza. Got my dining room outfit at an estate sale too. Haven't told DH yet but Ethan Allen and really well made.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> Happy Birthday to you. I hope your day is filled with many blessings and lots of love.


Thank you so much! Hugs!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So excited. Went for my walk and found an estate sale that wAs ending around the corner. Got a hutch and credenza for 1/2 price and they threw in a bird house. The man there moved it for me for a price and I had it within an hour. Never had a hutch and credenza. Got my dining room outfit at an estate sale too. Haven't told DH yet but Ethan Allen and really well made.


So pretty! Lovely dining room and you certainly got a bargain! Enjoy! Hugs!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> So excited. Went for my walk and found an estate sale that wAs ending around the corner. Got a hutch and credenza for 1/2 price and they threw in a bird house. The man there moved it for me for a price and I had it within an hour. Never had a hutch and credenza. Got my dining room outfit at an estate sale too. Haven't told DH yet but Ethan Allen and really well made.


Beautiful. I know that your DH will love it. So nice to have it delivered for you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nittergma said:


> very cute sweater swedenme!


Thank you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Lovely jacket Sonja. Good to hear that all are safe in the bad weather. It was warm and breezy here today. Take care all


Thank you Mary


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Been a beautiful day here to . Summer weather is staying here for another week at least according to the weather man apart from some rain on Saturday
> 
> Sorry to here about the earthquake Julie hope no one was hurt


No reports of hurt, or damage, just warnings to stay clear of the beach and rivers, because of uncertain water levels. But the surges are apparently diminishing. With many buildings being timber, they are fairly capable of surviving shock. The reason so much damage was done in the Christchurch 2011 February Quake, is because it shock both vertically and horizontally. There's an awful lot of after-shocks, some quite substantial.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Julie, I'm glad you'll be safe hopfully the tsunami won't happen for those in lower lying areas.
> Rookie, sounds like good memories!
> Sassafras, sounds wonderful! learning a new instrument!
> Mary, I' sure they were grateful for you help
> I'm still reading backwards so don't know if I'll catch up but I'll see


Thanks! The problem would just be if people are stupid, ignore the warnings, and go sight seeing. Trouble there is we have had a lot of warnings that came to nothing, and people get blase.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finally finished another little sweater . Had it all knit just don't like doing the seams . Strange construction cuff to cuff
> But I had to try. I think it's cute


Looks great, Sonja. I trying to do a cuff to cuff shrug for Bronwen, a while back, gave up- couldn't make head nor tail of the woman's instructions.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> We have just had a 7.1 quake on the East Coast. and are under Tsunami alert, Fan and I are well inland. In Gisborne people are being advised to get to higher ground.


Praying all will be evacuated and no injuries or loss of life.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Busy day with news from all over! Julie glad you and Fran are safe! No sun today, brief t-storm but wind picking up. My cell went off with tornado watch until 11PM. I'm sitting with the dogs and stitching. Sweaters are adorable! Melody glad you had a nice time yesterday. Hope Gage is thrilled later! Everyone stay safe and well! Hugs!


Thank you, hope no tornadoes touch down!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> No reports of hurt, or damage, just warnings to stay clear of the beach and rivers, because of uncertain water levels. But the surges are apparently diminishing. With many buildings being timber, they are fairly capable of surviving shock. The reason so much damage was done in the Christchurch 2011 February Quake, is because it shock both vertically and horizontally. There's an awful lot of after-shocks, some quite substantial.


The after shocks must be quite unsettling. I have only felt very minor earthquakes here twice. Many people weren't even aware they happened. Have some cracks in our house now but no real damage and of course, nothing like what others have experienced.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> I framed the drawing of Mishka. Matthew picked out the frame and matte.


Looks brilliant, Mary. Well done Matthew- excellent eye for detail.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Msvette, wishing you the happiest of Birthdays from Upstate NY.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So excited. Went for my walk and found an estate sale that wAs ending around the corner. Got a hutch and credenza for 1/2 price and they threw in a bird house. The man there moved it for me for a price and I had it within an hour. Never had a hutch and credenza. Got my dining room outfit at an estate sale too. Haven't told DH yet but Ethan Allen and really well made.


Looks really great, Daralene!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

mrsvette said:


> So pretty! Lovely dining room and you certainly got a bargain! Enjoy! Hugs!


I'm so happy. I have to really clean it up but shouldn't have to refinish it, thankfully.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oooooo....love the color and the off centered buttons. Very stylish indeed! Now to make it a size 2x/3x LOL

[l;8
quote=Swedenme]Finally finished another little sweater . Had it all knit just don't like doing the seams . Strange construction cuff to cuff 
But I had to try. I think it's cute[/quote]


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Looks really great, Daralene!


Thank you. I can't believe it goes pretty well with the dining room table. There are flaws in all of them but when you consider what one would have to pay for them new. Also, now I don't have to worry about that first scratch.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Msvette, wishing you the happiest of Birthdays from Upstate NY.


Thank you so much Daralene!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme, that sweater is adorable and would be lovely adult size too. Like the style so much.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh that looks fabulous! Good choice Matthew!


pacer said:


> I framed the drawing of Mishka. Matthew picked out the frame and matte.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I need to go buy a charger for my phone and iPad. Now both are lost. Phone is almost out of power and iPad has been gone all day. DH is now at work so can use the computer. YAY!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Praying all will be evacuated and no injuries or loss of life.


No reports of anything but the scare, but as Fan has said Britomart was closed just in case, and the trains have been disrupted.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful pieces Daralene! They go very nicely with your table also. Don't you just love finds like that?


Cashmeregma said:


> So excited. Went for my walk and found an estate sale that wAs ending around the corner. Got a hutch and credenza for 1/2 price and they threw in a bird house. The man there moved it for me for a price and I had it within an hour. Never had a hutch and credenza. Got my dining room outfit at an estate sale too. Haven't told DH yet but Ethan Allen and really well made.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

mrsvette said:


> Thank you so much Daralene!


You are welcome. I see I left an r out. Was doing it from memory and you can see how that works. LOL Here's to mrsvette!!!! I'll lift my glass high for you next time I have one.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Beautiful pieces Daralene! They go very nicely with your table also. Don't you just love finds like that?


For sure Gwen. I know you get yours built for you and that's even better. I love what your DH makes. This is the next best thing.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow, Matthew's drawing of Mischka is amazing. So lifelike.

I wonder how an artist can do an all black dog? That seems like it would almost be an impossibility.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> Beautiful. I know that your DH will love it. So nice to have it delivered for you.


Thank you. Yes it was so nice that the man delivered it. He charged a good price, but I think it costs a lot to rent a truck and DH is too busy with getting up at 6:30 am and getting home around 9:30. Always busy the first days with auditions and meetings.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Off to get a new charger so I will have use of my phone again. Do want to say that my heart goes out to all those in the earthquake. That is way more important than my dining room, but I didn't know of it when I posted.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. I can't believe it goes pretty well with the dining room table. There are flaws in all of them but when you consider what one would have to pay for them new. Also, now I don't have to worry about that first scratch.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> You are welcome. I see I left an r out. Was doing it from memory and you can see how that works. LOL Here's to mrsvette!!!! I'll lift my glass high for you next time I have one.


Thank you and I'm having a glass celebrating that Jimmy's son was accepted into community!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> I framed the drawing of Mishka. Matthew picked out the frame and matte.


Magnificent! Matthew that's outstanding!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Fantastic picture Matthew you're a star!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> I'd love to meet you too! In fact I'd love to meet everyone at KTP. I haven't heard from Caren in ages, in fact I don't even know which side of the pond she is at the moment. I haven't even heard from PurpleFi in ages - and she's only just down the road! There are so many places I would love to visit but I feel I'm fast running out of time!


I hope both Caren and PurpleFi are okay/ Haven't seen either one posting for a while.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Despite rotten weather enjoyed my birthday. Was spoiled all day! Was pup Nana again and both dogs were angels. I finished the cross stitching and will now work on outlining etc.
> Here' Chrissy relaxing while Roxie helps Melissa load dishwasher. Take care and many thanks for all the wishes! Hugs!


So glad you enjoyed your birthday. Does Chrissy help with the washing too? If I have my dishwasher open, Candy gets in there to lick as much as she can. Roxie's got the right idea. Just lie back and watch. :sm02: Great job on the cross-stitch.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> I've just been weeding the garden and found my new mini rose is in flower.
> Spring is definitely here.


Lovely. Wish we were going into Spring instead of Fall.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just popping in before I head to bed. Long day as I was up extra early and had a phone call at 2 am.
> 
> ...


Good job on the diaper. Cute picture of Lila trying to get her toy. Be a dear and give it to her :sm02: Any news on the house for your DGD2?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> it is no different than my sitting there knitting on my baby blanket. i need to watch a utube to see how it is done.
> 
> and not - i have not died and gone to heaven - just haven't been on for a few days.
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Nice to hear from you Sam. Hope you're having a good time.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Didn't get back here at all yesterday with no internet at home. At a different library today to the other day.
> Spent a far bit of yesterday both still feeling my migraine (which has gone today Yea) and with Vicky and Elizabeth. Having onlyb just gone back to work she was told she had to take 2 weeks annual leave this week and next week. She is wanting to sew a couple of things for Elizabeth including a dress for her birthday party So we went to Spotlight (where I get a lot of my basic yarn from) and having me there made it much easier for Vicky. One little girl is much better now at letting me take her when Mum is around. So when Vicky needed to do more today I offered to go with her. At the time this was purely tp help Vicky out as I just wanted a day home. But as I was feeling better today (and we had about 1/2 strange men wandering round the garden!) I was very pleased to get out. Got a phone call while we were out from DH saying he had made an appointment for Elizabeth with the cement podiatrist and could we be back by 12.30. So we know have Elizabeth's foot and hand prints in the new path in our backyard. As I said to David it was a very apt day to do it as it is her 3/4 birthday today- how can she be 9 months old already?


Happy for you that the migraine has gone. What a great idea to have Elizabeth's prints in your new path.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> My best friend's mum is now receiving pallative care.... I spent a couple of hours with them at the hospital today. She was pretty unsettled, I hope they get her comfortable and calm and that this doesnt linger too long. :sm03:


Sad news about your friend's mum. Hope she has a peaceful time.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 10 :45am and I am catching up. Gage will be home this afternoon about 3ish. Looking forward to meeting the lady from karate school. He has no idea about. Think he will be excited to talk to her.
> 
> School starts in 5 days. Although I am over the moon excited I am a little sad.
> 
> ...


Hope Gage was pleased about the karate school. Glad meds are okay so far.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We have just had a 7.1 quake on the East Coast. and are under Tsunami alert, Fan and I are well inland. In Gisborne people are being advised to get to higher ground.


I didn't hear that on the news. Sure hope everyone stays safe. Glad that you and Fan are further inland.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finally finished another little sweater . Had it all knit just don't like doing the seams . Strange construction cuff to cuff
> But I had to try. I think it's cute


It sure is cute. Between you and Mel, you sure supply a lot of babies with lovely knitted garments. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> I framed the drawing of Mishka. Matthew picked out the frame and matte.


Another beautiful drawing, Matthew. Cheers to you. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So excited. Went for my walk and found an estate sale that wAs ending around the corner. Got a hutch and credenza for 1/2 price and they threw in a bird house. The man there moved it for me for a price and I had it within an hour. Never had a hutch and credenza. Got my dining room outfit at an estate sale too. Haven't told DH yet but Ethan Allen and really well made.


What a find! Your dining room looks beautiful.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I remember the harvesting times with a smile. We used to keep the diner open until our group of single men (and some married) farmers would come into to eat after being in the fields all day and most of the night. The usual time to close was 9:00 p.m., but we had our regulars and I always kept the grill and fryer on for them. Made lots of burgers, chicken, steaks, pork chops and fries. Once in a while there would be some left overs from the lunch time (hot meat sandwiches and casseroles) that the guys would want. It was some late nights when I didn't get our of there after closing up and cleaning up the place. And, I'd have school in the morning too -- I still can't believe that at 16-18, I was given that much responsibility.


Obviously you were a very responsible teen
When we farmed all of our own land, I used to take supper out to the field, the kids & I would eat there too. It created quite a bit more work but at least it was over & done & I could get other things done too. Sometimes if they worked really late I would take sandwiches & coffee out before I went to bed.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm caught up so off to tidy the kitchen.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finally finished another little sweater . Had it all knit just don't like doing the seams . Strange construction cuff to cuff
> But I had to try. I think it's cute


Cute little sweater.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> I framed the drawing of Mishka. Matthew picked out the frame and matte.


That looks great, another masterpiece! Well done Matthew!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So excited. Went for my walk and found an estate sale that wAs ending around the corner. Got a hutch and credenza for 1/2 price and they threw in a bird house. The man there moved it for me for a price and I had it within an hour. Never had a hutch and credenza. Got my dining room outfit at an estate sale too. Haven't told DH yet but Ethan Allen and really well made.


Looks great, I think most older things are made much better than those now


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow Daralene what an awesome find. It looks fabulous, wishing you many years of enjoyment from it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Thank you and I'm having a glass celebrating that Jimmy's son was accepted into community!


A college? Congratulations to him


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/anelmaiset

I'm not caught up, but this is for Mary--the socks.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I bought myself a dulcimer! So excited. Researched and ended buying a McSpadden from eBay seller alsmusicny. Will arrive 9/12. Meantime I've been watching YouTube videos on how to play dulcimer. My friend Nancy has had one for about 2 years and is in process of upgrading. She said she would be happy to help me. I just love their sound. Think I have a leg up in learning as I read music and played guitar. Anyone else play dulcimer?


My sister does. She and I took a class at Utah Valley University and built our own. They are wonderful, mellow instruments. A mahogany one (mine) is a softer, gentler sound than the sound of my sisters, hers of walnut. Both are fun. We made a fancy one for my SD sister and she is using it as a wall decoration.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, no, no explanation. Just glad it works. Lovely credenza and hutch! Great deal.
Nittergma, thank you, looking forward to learning.
Sonja, love the red sweater.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Matthew, love drawing of Mishka!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Flytyin, how clever to make your ow dulcimer. Enjoyed learning differences in wood. A shame your SD sis uses hers as wall decoration. If she wants to sell it let me know. Probably not good for wood to be left out in heated dry winter home climate. Would love to take class in building one. Do you play your often? I think they are so cool. Can play quickly but then learn so much, playing different strums, chords etc. I like their folksy-ness.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. I can't believe it goes pretty well with the dining room table. There are flaws in all of them but when you consider what one would have to pay for them new. Also, now I don't have to worry about that first scratch.


Which is all for the good- can't see the flaws in your photos of them!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Well had a good one roll through. Torrential rain, winds 70 mph, lighting thunder and lost power! Generator came right on! Power came back 15 minutes later. Tornado watch still in affect. Going to be a long night. GWEN it's heading to Georgia and pray you stay safe!!! Hugs to all!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> A college? Congratulations to him


Jimmy's son is autistic and now bi- polar. Community is for young adults with special needs.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

925pm and I am caught up. Went great meeting the Sensei from the Karate dojo that will be running the classes Gage has joined. 6 week program 2x a week. He is looking forward to it so I am happy for him. We went school shopping for shoes and an outfit. He is such a good kid. He said Mom I have my shoes from last year and they are still good. So I will use them. I will have to get him shoes for gym class but I can do that after school starts. 

Cast on for another Bella baby jacket. Will post progress tomorrow. 

Meant to comment on a few things but I am having a craft moment. 

I do want to say that I am so happy to hear that Julie and Fan are ok. Also that Joan is ok as well.

Off I go as we will likely head to bed shortly.

See you later.????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 925pm and I am caught up. Went great meeting the Sensei from the Karate dojo that will be running the classes Gage has joined. 6 week program 2x a week. He is looking forward to it so I am happy for him. We went school shopping for shoes and an outfit. He is such a good kid. He said Mom I have my shoes from last year and they are still good. So I will use them. I will have to get him shoes for gym class but I can do that after school starts.
> 
> Cast on for another Bella baby jacket. Will post progress tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Mel :sm24: the reports of damage are starting to come in.
Glad too that Joan has her generator, even if needed for such a short time.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Mel :sm24: the reports of damage are starting to come in.
> Glad too that Joan has her generator, even if needed for such a short time.


Power is out again. Very long night!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I framed the drawing of Mishka. Matthew picked out the frame and matte.


It's beautiful Mary . Well done Mathew


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> So excited. Went for my walk and found an estate sale that wAs ending around the corner. Got a hutch and credenza for 1/2 price and they threw in a bird house. The man there moved it for me for a price and I had it within an hour. Never had a hutch and credenza. Got my dining room outfit at an estate sale too. Haven't told DH yet but Ethan Allen and really well made.


They look great Daralene and fit into your dining room perfectly


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Looks great, Sonja. I trying to do a cuff to cuff shrug for Bronwen, a while back, gave up- couldn't make head nor tail of the woman's instructions.


Thank you julie
It does help when the pattern is easy to follow . The pattern I'm doing now has a bit of guesswork involved but it looks right so far


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Depending what you want to do with the tomatoes, I sometimes throw them in the freezer until enough to make spaghetti sauce, salsa or whatever I want to make & if you need to peel them, freeze them whole, run under hot water when you bring them out & the skin slips right off.


I was going to reply last night but the laptop died. :sm13: 
Oh well, I was going to say, I've done that and it works pretty good, they are starting to really get going but I've gotten a couple off and I don't want to try to save them so they are going into the freezer, even though I'll probably have a few more each day. 
I'm just going to turn them into tomato sauce that I can use for whatever I want later.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oooooo....love the color and the off centered buttons. Very stylish indeed! Now to make it a size 2x/3x LOL
> 
> [l;8
> quote=Swedenme]Finally finished another little sweater . Had it all knit just don't like doing the seams . Strange construction cuff to cuff
> But I had to try. I think it's cute


[/quote]

Thank you gwen


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Despite rotten weather enjoyed my birthday. Was spoiled all day! Was pup Nana again and both dogs were angels. I finished the cross stitching and will now work on outlining etc.
> Here' Chrissy relaxing while Roxie helps Melissa load dishwasher. Take care and many thanks for all the wishes! Hugs!


They are such beautiful pups.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> I've just been weeding the garden and found my new mini rose is in flower.
> Spring is definitely here.


Very pretty, my roses are going gangbusters, don't know for how much longer though, I need to take a couple pics while they are though.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> It sure is cute. Between you and Mel, you sure supply a lot of babies with lovely knitted garments. :sm24: :sm24:


Thank you Liz and Daralene


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just popping in before I head to bed. Long day as I was up extra early and had a phone call at 2 am.
> 
> ...


She's so cute, momma, toy! lol
I am keeping my fingers crossed that both, you made it home for the weekend and that your DGD2 got the house closed on, it is a stressful thing to buy a house. 
David and I are watching Ice Road Truckers, it's one of his favorite shows, I told him NO, he can't do that job, he might have fun at it, but I'd have a nervous breakdown X 10 the whole time he was gone. 
Safe travels out there for you. David asks how you are every so often.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Power is out again. Very long night!


Is the wind causing the outages?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> it is no different than my sitting there knitting on my baby blanket. i need to watch a utube to see how it is done.
> 
> and not - i have not died and gone to heaven - just haven't been on for a few days.
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Sounds like a great day of yarn shopping. :sm24: 
I've not had any problems taking my knitting on planes, or is Viking knitting different type of needles?


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Is the wind causing the outages?


Possibly but power restored about 1 hr later. Now tornado watch extended to 8AM. Staying dressed and will be a sleepless night.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Didn't get back here at all yesterday with no internet at home. At a different library today to the other day.
> Spent a far bit of yesterday both still feeling my migraine (which has gone today Yea) and with Vicky and Elizabeth. Having onlyb just gone back to work she was told she had to take 2 weeks annual leave this week and next week. She is wanting to sew a couple of things for Elizabeth including a dress for her birthday party So we went to Spotlight (where I get a lot of my basic yarn from) and having me there made it much easier for Vicky. One little girl is much better now at letting me take her when Mum is around. So when Vicky needed to do more today I offered to go with her. At the time this was purely tp help Vicky out as I just wanted a day home. But as I was feeling better today (and we had about 1/2 strange men wandering round the garden!) I was very pleased to get out. Got a phone call while we were out from DH saying he had made an appointment for Elizabeth with the cement podiatrist and could we be back by 12.30. So we know have Elizabeth's foot and hand prints in the new path in our backyard. As I said to David it was a very apt day to do it as it is her 3/4 birthday today- how can she be 9 months old already?


I'm glad you are feeling better. 9 months, wow, how did that happen, wasn't she just born last month? It sure seems like it was almost yesterday, they grow up way to fast.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Possibly but power restored about 1 hr later. Now tornado watch extended to 8AM. Staying dressed and will be a sleepless night.


Sensible move- hoping beyond hope all will be well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Cast on for them (beforehand) then get them all to knit a square- and do Darowil's bunnies. They quickly have something finished and something that they will like.
> Then teach them to purl (and to cast on for this second square if they have the knitting worked out well, cable or knit cast on as similar to waht they are already doing. Short needles as well for small bodies) and they can do two stockinette squares the length of their feet and have slippers.
> Both these projects are achievable for young knitters with something to show for there work quickly rather than the old standby of a scarf.


Great ideas!!!!!! Thank you Margaret, I'm going to do that, I think slippers first and then the bunnies. AWESOME!!! Love you guys!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Joan, hope you stay safe.
Gwen, and anyone else in path of tornado, hope you stay safe.
Julie and Fan glad you are both safe. 7.1 is a sizeable quake.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> And it has just been decided today that David is to be Grand Dad not Grandpa. I said but He's been Grandpa for over a year now. But what Bretts Dad was going to be called never took and Brett's sister is having a little boy in December and Geoff is going to be Grandpa. And David when this was being discussed a week ago said he wanted to be Grand Dad. Wondered why he hadn't said that 12 months or more ago. But not going to be easy to remember!
> 
> And I have caught up here. Wonder whether the library closes at 5? If so I will be kicked out soon. Been here about 3 hours I think.
> In fact they have just come and said they are closing in a couple of minutes so perfect timing.


LOL! Well, it takes a little while of trying on the name to see if he likes it. Both my grandpa's were grandpa and my grandma's were grandma, we just differentiated with Grandma Baker or Grandpa Gibbs if we need to be specific in a conversation about them, but otherwise it worked out fine, even when we were all together, but that wasn't very often, and I guess you all will be both sets of grands together quite often so the different names makes sense. 
At sometime in my early teens or a bit earlier, I started calling my dad "POP", I think because it irritated him at first, then it just stuck. :sm12: lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> My best friend's mum is now receiving pallative care.... I spent a couple of hours with them at the hospital today. She was pretty unsettled, I hope they get her comfortable and calm and that this doesnt linger too long. :sm03:


I'm so sorry, but I agree, I hope it doesn't linger. Prayers for her and the rest of you all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I still would not afford it in normal circumstances.


Probably a lot cheaper to just buy a whole bottle of olive oil, and multiple uses. Marla uses the spray olive oil, here it's only a couple dollars, but I just use olive oil.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Thank you. We visited yesterday, and DIL seems to be a bit better. She was hoping to just bounce back, but it's not happening that way, so she is disappointed in her early days of motherhood. I'm hoping she continues to improve....I made two big pots of her favorites soups yesterday. Comfort food for her....so that might help. I'll send a cuddly picture once I find DH's phone that has the pictures in it. :sm06:
> 
> Thanks to all for prayers of healing!


Tell her to be gentle on herself, everybody is different in how our bodies deal with the trauma of childbirth or any other trauma and it is trauma, and she had a hard pregnancy so it's only to be expected that it take a bit of time. 
Hugs for her and prayers as well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> We had a couple of downpours yesterday and I was caught in one. Pretty scary driving through it.


I hate trying to drive in a massive downpour, when you can't see in front or behind you. Glad you made it safe.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I bought myself a dulcimer! So excited. Researched and ended buying a McSpadden from eBay seller alsmusicny. Will arrive 9/12. Meantime I've been watching YouTube videos on how to play dulcimer. My friend Nancy has had one for about 2 years and is in process of upgrading. She said she would be happy to help me. I just love their sound. Think I have a leg up in learning as I read music and played guitar. Anyone else play dulcimer?


Ooh, how exciting!!! I've not played one, but I would love to hear you play yours once you get started on it. Already knowing how to read music is always a definite plus.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Joan, hope you stay safe.
> Gwen, and anyone else in path of tornado, hope you stay safe.
> Julie and Fan glad you are both safe. 7.1 is a sizeable quake.


Thank you re quake, Julie and I aren't on the coast so no problems for us luckily. Mother Earth is not happy with we humans it seems.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

12:20pm and I just looked up from knitting a while ago. Realized Gage was sound asleep on the couch. So I am checking in to say Goodnight ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am only on page 52. So far behind here as I have been busy. Last night I made dinner for my friend who had a baby 3 months ago. He has had to do breathing treatments this week so I decided to give her a break and make dinner for her. I spent some time visiting with her and little Noah as well. I helped her through the treatment since I had to give them to my oldest son for 3 years and almost every day during that span of time. I am hoping that he starts feeling better soon.
> 
> Bella's mom asked if I could make a pair of socks for Bella that look like this picture. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to make them? I am not sure if the yarn was a self patterning yarn or if all of this would need to be charted out. I haven't made many socks and I am at a loss on this project.
> Find them here (aff)... http://rstyle.me/n/bx3yq6b6dpf


I think they are different yarns, I have a book of patterns much like that, let me pull it out sometime tomorrow and see if it has that pattern in it, or if one of the ones it has is a good match.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We have just had a 7.1 quake on the East Coast. and are under Tsunami alert, Fan and I are well inland. In Gisborne people are being advised to get to higher ground.


Oh wow, that's not small! I'm glad that you and Fan should be fine, I hope that the damage is fairly minimal and no loss of lives. 
Equally good that the alert has been lifted for the other Island.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finally finished another little sweater . Had it all knit just don't like doing the seams . Strange construction cuff to cuff
> But I had to try. I think it's cute


It's adorable!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I framed the drawing of Mishka. Matthew picked out the frame and matte.


Oh wow! You can almost hear her breathing! Well done Matthew, you just keep getting better and better and when I think you're amazing you do something even more amazing. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So excited. Went for my walk and found an estate sale that wAs ending around the corner. Got a hutch and credenza for 1/2 price and they threw in a bird house. The man there moved it for me for a price and I had it within an hour. Never had a hutch and credenza. Got my dining room outfit at an estate sale too. Haven't told DH yet but Ethan Allen and really well made.


Those are lovely pieces, nice score!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cute little sweater.


Thank you Bonnie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> It's adorable!


Thank you Kaye and Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Don't be so sure - Elizabeth has not had her say yet! Bill (DH) wanted to be Grandpa, but Luke insists on calling him Papa, so Papa it will be! My friend's DGS calls him Manie...and no-one knows why! He thinks it may be because he often says to his GS, "Where's that wee man," but his wife reckons it's because she says (referring to DH), "See that man!"


So is it Papa for Caitlyn as well.
We could just refuse to respond if she uses the wrong names :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> My best friend's mum is now receiving pallative care.... I spent a couple of hours with them at the hospital today. She was pretty unsettled, I hope they get her comfortable and calm and that this doesnt linger too long. :sm03:


Praying that she can be kept comfortable- and for peace for the family at this difficult time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~She DOES have a lot of hair....SOOO soft! But, don't babies usually lose their newborn hair? Am I just making that up? An old wives tale? She is so cuddly right now. To keep her from throwing up so much, they want us to hold her upright especially after eating....she just snuggles in with her head over your heart....mmmmmmm! :sm04: I'll post a picture as soon as I find DH's phone.


Lots do but not all lose it. And often the colour changes as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We have just had a 7.1 quake on the East Coast. and are under Tsunami alert, Fan and I are well inland. In Gisborne people are being advised to get to higher ground.


Heard about this on the radio- but sounds like it hasn't caused any problems which is a huge relief I'm sure.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> Heard about this on the radio- but sounds like it hasn't caused any problems which is a huge relief I'm sure.


Our East Cape city of Gisborne and surrounding rural areas report cracks in a few houses, and some parts have road slips, but no deaths thank goodness. 
The hurricane bearing down on north west Florida sounds way more scary, just hope my friend Joan MsVette will be safe from harm. She suffered huge loss from hurricane Sandy in New York.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am only on page 52. So far behind here as I have been busy. Last night I made dinner for my friend who had a baby 3 months ago. He has had to do breathing treatments this week so I decided to give her a break and make dinner for her. I spent some time visiting with her and little Noah as well. I helped her through the treatment since I had to give them to my oldest son for 3 years and almost every day during that span of time. I am hoping that he starts feeling better soon.
> 
> Bella's mom asked if I could make a pair of socks for Bella that look like this picture. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to make them? I am not sure if the yarn was a self patterning yarn or if all of this would need to be charted out. I haven't made many socks and I am at a loss on this project.
> Find them here (aff)... http://rstyle.me/n/bx3yq6b6dpf


That doesn't look like a self patterning yarn to me. Think it would all need to be charted out. And I think it might well be a mixture of techniques as well-stranded knitting and I suspect Mosaic. 
They are stunning but will need a lot of work just to work out the pattern let alone to actually knit it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finally finished another little sweater . Had it all knit just don't like doing the seams . Strange construction cuff to cuff
> But I had to try. I think it's cute


I like this pattern and the colour you have used is lovley. I think I've done it in a flecked red for Elizabeth now that I think about it!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks! The problem would just be if people are stupid, ignore the warnings, and go sight seeing. Trouble there is we have had a lot of warnings that came to nothing, and people get blase.


Guess it's hard to know when to put out warnings. If you don't and people are injured then you are responsible. But we hear so many warnings now that like you say you shut off. Once a warning meant something major was almost certainly coming. Now they seem to mean something a bit worse than normal just might be coming.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/anelmaiset
> 
> I'm not caught up, but this is for Mary--the socks.


Well done- no idea how to find things with just a photo.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I was going to reply last night but the laptop died. :sm13:
> Oh well, I was going to say, I've done that and it works pretty good, they are starting to really get going but I've gotten a couple off and I don't want to try to save them so they are going into the freezer, even though I'll probably have a few more each day.
> I'm just going to turn them into tomato sauce that I can use for whatever I want later.


I'm not sure if I shared the tomatoe sauce recipe that I found last year that is so good. It says to freeze it when done but I put it in jars & processed it. I use it as meat sauce, for pizza, etc. I think it would be good as soup too. It's quick & easy to make.

http://www.theslowroasteditalian.com/search?q=Oven+roasted+tomato+sauce&x=0&y=0


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Well, it takes a little while of trying on the name to see if he likes it. Both my grandpa's were grandpa and my grandma's were grandma, we just differentiated with Grandma Baker or Grandpa Gibbs if we need to be specific in a conversation about them, but otherwise it worked out fine, even when we were all together, but that wasn't very often, and I guess you all will be both sets of grands together quite often so the different names makes sense.
> At sometime in my early teens or a bit earlier, I started calling my dad "POP", I think because it irritated him at first, then it just stuck. :sm12: lol


Elizabeth has two Grandmas- needing to decide whether Grandma Margaret or Grandma Williams is best. Probably Grandma Margaret I think
We had Grandma and Grandpa, whom we knew. My fathers mother was always called Grandma Lucy-she died while I was still in England so never knew her, on the odd occasion we talked about his father (who died before Mum was on the scene) it was your father (or Dad's father).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I hate trying to drive in a massive downpour, when you can't see in front or behind you. Glad you made it safe.


And even worse in the dark when you just can't see the markings on the road.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Joan, hope you stay safe through the night & are well above the flood area.

Fan & Julie, good to hear the quake didn't cause too much damage, that's lucky as 7.1 seems quite strong.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> So excited. Went for my walk and found an estate sale that wAs ending around the corner. Got a hutch and credenza for 1/2 price and they threw in a bird house. The man there moved it for me for a price and I had it within an hour. Never had a hutch and credenza. Got my dining room outfit at an estate sale too. Haven't told DH yet but Ethan Allen and really well made.


Wow, that's amazing. I'm really pleased for you - always a great thrill to find a real bargain.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Mrsvette I hope I'm not too late to join in the Birthday wishes!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> I need to go buy a charger for my phone and iPad. Now both are lost. Phone is almost out of power and iPad has been gone all day. DH is now at work so can use the computer. YAY!


If you are anything like me, once you buy the replacement, you find the original!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

budasha said:


> Nice to hear from you Sam. Hope you're having a good time.


Good to hear your baby blanket has got you knitting up a storm. We will expect photos later. Meanwhile enjoy the rest of your holidays.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

pacer said:


> I framed the drawing of Mishka. Matthew picked out the frame and matte.


Brilliant, it really compliments the drawing - the whole effect is just so perfect. You are an amazing artist, Matthew.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/anelmaiset
> 
> I'm not caught up, but this is for Mary--the socks.


Well found, sorlenna!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> My sister does. She and I took a class at Utah Valley University and built our own. They are wonderful, mellow instruments. A mahogany one (mine) is a softer, gentler sound than the sound of my sisters, hers of walnut. Both are fun. We made a fancy one for my SD sister and she is using it as a wall decoration.


Ooh, I would never imagine making my own dulcimer, you have so many skills! Is it very detailed? And interesting to think that the wood used affects the tone...


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

mrsvette said:


> Possibly but power restored about 1 hr later. Now tornado watch extended to 8AM. Staying dressed and will be a sleepless night.


Stay safe


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> We have just had a 7.1 quake on the East Coast. and are under Tsunami alert, Fan and I are well inland. In Gisborne people are being advised to get to higher ground.


Oh my goodness! :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Finally finished another little sweater . Had it all knit just don't like doing the seams . Strange construction cuff to cuff
> But I had to try. I think it's cute


That is adorable. I love the buttons also. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Beautiful pieces Daralene! They go very nicely with your table also. Don't you just love finds like that?


Ditto.... :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

mrsvette said:


> Power is out again. Very long night!


Oh dear. I hope everyone is safe from the storm.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> I framed the drawing of Mishka. Matthew picked out the frame and matte.


That is an incredible likeness and looks even more striking now it is framed. Great work Matthew, I'm sure Sonja will love it.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> So excited. Went for my walk and found an estate sale that wAs ending around the corner. Got a hutch and credenza for 1/2 price and they threw in a bird house. The man there moved it for me for a price and I had it within an hour. Never had a hutch and credenza. Got my dining room outfit at an estate sale too. Haven't told DH yet but Ethan Allen and really well made.


Great finds Daralene. They fit perfectly in your room.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi everyone, I havent commented much but I have caught up. Feeling pretty sad about my friend's mum. She is only 76 and has had such bad luck with health for the last 4 years. They are all like family to me. My friend and I have been best friends since we were 4 years old.

Anyway, I am going to the hospital for a totally different reason tomorrow afternoon.... another friend has asked me to go with her to the cancer centre there for a crochet workshop! We are to learn how to read pattern and learn how to do chemo hats. Should be interesting and fun. I think there will be at least 20 people going.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Going this morning for a smear test (pap exam?) which I am not looking forward to! I thought my last one at 60 years old was my last, but they moved the goalposts to 64 so, lucky me, I just qualified for a final one. The last few I had (it is every 3 years here) they had great difficulty finding the cervix so I'm sure the nurse will have as good a time as me! :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Going this morning for a smear test (pap exam?) which I am not looking forward to! I thought my last one at 60 years old was my last, but they moved the goalposts to 64 so, lucky me, I just qualified for a final one. The last few I had (it is every 3 years here) they had great difficulty finding the cervix so I'm sure the nurse will have as good a time as me! :sm19:


Oh good luck! I always have trouble too as I have a tilted womb.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Going this morning for a smear test (pap exam?) which I am not looking forward to! I thought my last one at 60 years old was my last, but they moved the goalposts to 64 so, lucky me, I just qualified for a final one. The last few I had (it is every 3 years here) they had great difficulty finding the cervix so I'm sure the nurse will have as good a time as me! :sm19:


Have fun :sm02: 
I looked up ours and it seems to be 65. But it also says 3 years and I'm sure my GP is still doing them every 2 years-maybe it was 3 years ago. Well should be easy to remember this last one. So 1 or 2 more it looks like. Rather important to find the cervix!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Joan, hope you stay safe.
> Gwen, and anyone else in path of tornado, hope you stay safe.
> Julie and Fan glad you are both safe. 7.1 is a sizeable quake.


From watching other places here that have had them that bad, one realises that, Joy, however although I was up, I noticed nothing, and Fan slept through it. People on the East Coast were rattled by it they said it was a very noisy one- and the Seismologists are warning there may be more as bad, because it is our most active fault line.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Well, it takes a little while of trying on the name to see if he likes it. Both my grandpa's were grandpa and my grandma's were grandma, we just differentiated with Grandma Baker or Grandpa Gibbs if we need to be specific in a conversation about them, but otherwise it worked out fine, even when we were all together, but that wasn't very often, and I guess you all will be both sets of grands together quite often so the different names makes sense.
> At sometime in my early teens or a bit earlier, I started calling my dad "POP", I think because it irritated him at first, then it just stuck. :sm12: lol


I had a Pop, too! Because of a certain bodily issue!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Very pretty, Fan!


Fan said:


> Here is baby pinafore completed. I think it would look better on rather than off.
> The cross over straps are buttoned on the back.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Happy belated birthday, Joan! I hope it was fun. Your Roxie granddog is adorable!


Swedenme said:


> Just noticed its your birthday to day Joan ( mrsvette) hope you have a perfectly wonderful day
> Happy birthday ????????????????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Probably a lot cheaper to just buy a whole bottle of olive oil, and multiple uses. Marla uses the spray olive oil, here it's only a couple dollars, but I just use olive oil.


I've not yet looked. Although I was in one supermarket, Thursday, it is not the one that I have to shop at. (I am restricted to the closest by the company that provides the car and helper) plus I forgot.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh wow, that's not small! I'm glad that you and Fan should be fine, I hope that the damage is fairly minimal and no loss of lives.
> Equally good that the alert has been lifted for the other Island.


No, no loss of life reported.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Guess it's hard to know when to put out warnings. If you don't and people are injured then you are responsible. But we hear so many warnings now that like you say you shut off. Once a warning meant something major was almost certainly coming. Now they seem to mean something a bit worse than normal just might be coming.


There is talk of it taking unconscionably long before the tsunami warnings were issued- had only half an ear on the telly at the time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Joan, hope you stay safe through the night & are well above the flood area.
> 
> Fan & Julie, good to hear the quake didn't cause too much damage, that's lucky as 7.1 seems quite strong.


It is indeed. People in the quake region are shook up though- worst they can recall.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh my goodness! :sm06:


Fan and I are fine!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Beautiful pups and perfect stitching, Joan!


mrsvette said:


> Despite rotten weather enjoyed my birthday. Was spoiled all day! Was pup Nana again and both dogs were angels. I finished the cross stitching and will now work on outlining etc.
> Here' Chrissy relaxing while Roxie helps Melissa load dishwasher. Take care and many thanks for all the wishes! Hugs!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, I havent commented much but I have caught up. Feeling pretty sad about my friend's mum. She is only 76 and has had such bad luck with health for the last 4 years. They are all like family to me. My friend and I have been best friends since we were 4 years old.
> 
> Anyway, I am going to the hospital for a totally different reason tomorrow afternoon.... another friend has asked me to go with her to the cancer centre there for a crochet workshop! We are to learn how to read pattern and learn how to do chemo hats. Should be interesting and fun. I think there will be at least 20 people going.


I am sorry about that, Cathy, no where near as old as your Mum. 
Have fun tomorrow!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Going this morning for a smear test (pap exam?) which I am not looking forward to! I thought my last one at 60 years old was my last, but they moved the goalposts to 64 so, lucky me, I just qualified for a final one. The last few I had (it is every 3 years here) they had great difficulty finding the cervix so I'm sure the nurse will have as good a time as me! :sm19:


Hope it is all over by now- they are good at picking up problems though( the smear tests), and you do still have DH in your life.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Noticed that I have reached my 5 year KP anniversary- I was in Scotland when I joined up.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

If you play guitar, you will pick up dulcimer easily, Joy. They do make very soothing music. Enjoy!!


sassafras123 said:


> I bought myself a dulcimer! So excited. Researched and ended buying a McSpadden from eBay seller alsmusicny. Will arrive 9/12. Meantime I've been watching YouTube videos on how to play dulcimer. My friend Nancy has had one for about 2 years and is in process of upgrading. She said she would be happy to help me. I just love their sound. Think I have a leg up in learning as I read music and played guitar. Anyone else play dulcimer?


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Very cute!


Swedenme said:


> Finally finished another little sweater . Had it all knit just don't like doing the seams . Strange construction cuff to cuff
> But I had to try. I think it's cute


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Fan and I are fine!


I am glad for that.... has there been a lot of damage?


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Perfect!!


pacer said:


> I framed the drawing of Mishka. Matthew picked out the frame and matte.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sorry about that, Cathy, no where near as old as your Mum.
> Have fun tomorrow!


No. Very sad. Such a lovely woman. I am hoping to pop in again after the workshop tomorrow. She held my hand yesterday for a while. Broke my heart.

Am actually looking forward to the workshop... its my first ever! Should be fun.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Both lovely pieces, Daralene - great find! And your dining room color is beautiful!!


Cashmeregma said:


> So excited. Went for my walk and found an estate sale that wAs ending around the corner. Got a hutch and credenza for 1/2 price and they threw in a bird house. The man there moved it for me for a price and I had it within an hour. Never had a hutch and credenza. Got my dining room outfit at an estate sale too. Haven't told DH yet but Ethan Allen and really well made.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Noticed that I have reached my 5 year KP anniversary- I was in Scotland when I joined up.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am glad for that.... has there been a lot of damage?


Some concrete cracking around Gisborne Fan mentioned slips, mostly the disruption of having to get to higher ground. Plus they closed our below ground level train hub, Britomart, and that did upset timetables here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> No. Very sad. Such a lovely woman. I am hoping to pop in again after the workshop tomorrow. She held my hand yesterday for a while. Broke my heart.
> 
> Am actually looking forward to the workshop... its my first ever! Should be fun.


As I said it's a tough one for you.
Good you can do the two in one visit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Got 4cm of ribbing accomplished- slow going- fine yarn and 400 stitches on the red Guernsey.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

How is everyone today? Rough night and the couch is very uncomfortable to try to sleep on. High winds, heavy rain most of the night. I'm not near water so am blessed with no flooding. Another rough day ahead as the "tail" is working it's way through my area. The center is in Georgia now and hope Gwen is OK!!! From what I see looking out back the trees are standing. Jimmy will do full survey once light out. My stove is out but could be a breaker from power going on and off and generator kicking in. That was money well spent. I don't abuse and keep a/c much warmer than usual at night, a ceiling fan in great room and had TV on. Of course the fridge runs when it needs to. I do hope in NZ the aftershocks diminish and that damage wasn't too bad for anyone! Stay safe everyone! Hugs!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> How is everyone today? Rough night and the couch is very uncomfortable to try to sleep on. High winds, heavy rain most of the night. I'm not near water so am blessed with no flooding. Another rough day ahead as the "tail" is working it's way through my area. The center is in Georgia now and hope Gwen is OK!!! From what I see looking out back the trees are standing. Jimmy will do full survey once light out. My stove is out but could be a breaker from power going on and off and generator kicking in. That was money well spent. I don't abuse and keep a/c much warmer than usual at night, a ceiling fan in great room and had TV on. Of course the fridge runs when it needs to. I do hope in NZ the aftershocks diminish and that damage wasn't too bad for anyone! Stay safe everyone! Hugs!


Glad you are coming through, ok! Hugs for you.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh good luck! I always have trouble too as I have a tilted womb.


It was the easiest one I have ever had! Couldn't believe it when she said that it was done. :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> How is everyone today? Rough night and the couch is very uncomfortable to try to sleep on. High winds, heavy rain most of the night. I'm not near water so am blessed with no flooding. Another rough day ahead as the "tail" is working it's way through my area. The center is in Georgia now and hope Gwen is OK!!! From what I see looking out back the trees are standing. Jimmy will do full survey once light out. My stove is out but could be a breaker from power going on and off and generator kicking in. That was money well spent. I don't abuse and keep a/c much warmer than usual at night, a ceiling fan in great room and had TV on. Of course the fridge runs when it needs to. I do hope in NZ the aftershocks diminish and that damage wasn't too bad for anyone! Stay safe everyone! Hugs!


Glad you have come through unscathed and hoping that Gwen is ok too.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> It was the easiest one I have ever had! Couldn't believe it when she said that it was done. :sm24:


 :sm24: Good to hear!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Got 4cm of ribbing accomplished- slow going- fine yarn and 400 stitches on the red Guernsey.


I couldn't cope with 400 stitches......well, I could, but don't have the patience! :sm12: :sm09:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Glad you have come through unscathed and hoping that Gwen is ok too.


From me too.... RE mrsvette.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Noticed that I have reached my 5 year KP anniversary- I was in Scotland when I joined up.


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> How is everyone today? Rough night and the couch is very uncomfortable to try to sleep on. High winds, heavy rain most of the night. I'm not near water so am blessed with no flooding. Another rough day ahead as the "tail" is working it's way through my area. The center is in Georgia now and hope Gwen is OK!!! From what I see looking out back the trees are standing. Jimmy will do full survey once light out. My stove is out but could be a breaker from power going on and off and generator kicking in. That was money well spent. I don't abuse and keep a/c much warmer than usual at night, a ceiling fan in great room and had TV on. Of course the fridge runs when it needs to. I do hope in NZ the aftershocks diminish and that damage wasn't too bad for anyone! Stay safe everyone! Hugs!


Good that you seem to have come through OK.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> It was the easiest one I have ever had! Couldn't believe it when she said that it was done. :sm24:


So that is your last one is it? Nice to finish with an easy one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I couldn't cope with 400 stitches......well, I could, but don't have the patience! :sm12: :sm09:


Plus there will be an increase of 20 (I think it is) when I get to the body!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I know you prefer small Kate!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> :sm09: :sm09:


Thank you so much Kate! (You and Mr Google)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Noticed that I have reached my 5 year KP anniversary- I was in Scotland when I joined up.


Happy Anniversary, Julie. And what a gift you are to the tea party. I remember when I first discovered the tea party, and you were talking a lot about Fale. (I know that isn't spelled correctly.) I was so impressed with the support shown to you and others. I think I "lurked" for quite a long time.

Kate, glad your ordeal is behind you. This is one of those times it's nice to be older than 64. I think I may be done with the colonoscopies too.

Daralene, congrats on the DR furniture find. I love old pieces; so much currently made is veneer over particle board. I have my mom and dad's walnut bedroom set that they bought in 1929, the year they married.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Happy Anniversary, Julie. And what a gift you are to the tea party. I remember when I first discovered the tea party, and you were talking a lot about Fale. (I know that isn't spelled correctly.) I was so impressed with the support shown to you and others. I think I "lurked" for quite a long time.
> 
> Kate, glad your ordeal is behind you. This is one of those times it's nice to be older than 64. I think I may be done with the colonoscopies too.


Dear Marilyn, you have spelled Fale perfectly! The full title is Faleupolu which I would never expect others to remember- and his Matai title is even longer. Life was so different for me in those days, centering (revolving more accurately) around his needs- but I was doing it willingly, and we had gone to the extent of renewing our vows (my contract was with God in the equation) so sad that Lupe chooses to believe I don't have God in my life, and no doubt has poisoned Fale's thinking about me. He was so angry when he last heard my voice early in 2015. At least I have never been served divorce papers as Elisa (the middle niece) had threatened. I think if they were going to, it would have happened by now. I found the Tea Party and Fireball Dave about the January following I think- what a path it has been since! I hope to meet up with 2CatsinNJ on 4th October this year- she is coming by on a cruise, us older Tea Party goers will recall her.
I guess you are back fully into the swing of term-time?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Morning all. Just caught up. Will come back later on. Need to get out of bed and get my day started. 

Happy 5th Anniversary Julie. So happy you have been in our lives. We all love you ❤❤


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Morning all. Just caught up. Will come back later on. Need to get out of bed and get my day started.
> 
> Happy 5th Anniversary Julie. So happy you have been in our lives. We all love you ❤❤


As we all love you Mel! You are an inspiration to us!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Glad you weathered it safely. Yes, it is hitting Georgia now; fortunately we only have dreary rain.


mrsvette said:


> Well had a good one roll through. Torrential rain, winds 70 mph, lighting thunder and lost power! Generator came right on! Power came back 15 minutes later. Tornado watch still in affect. Going to be a long night. GWEN it's heading to Georgia and pray you stay safe!!! Hugs to all!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Obviously you were a very responsible teen
> When we farmed all of our own land, I used to take supper out to the field, the kids & I would eat there too. It created quite a bit more work but at least it was over & done & I could get other things done too. Sometimes if they worked really late I would take sandwiches & coffee out before I went to bed.


When we were still on the farm, I remember taking lunch out to the field crews. Many sandwiches (ground meat with mayonnaise & pickle relish) plus some home made cookies and either lemonade or iced tea in this huge Thermos jug. Two of us would carry the jug. We'd sit out there and have a picnic and thought it was a fun thing to do.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Going this morning for a smear test (pap exam?) which I am not looking forward to! I thought my last one at 60 years old was my last, but they moved the goalposts to 64 so, lucky me, I just qualified for a final one. The last few I had (it is every 3 years here) they had great difficulty finding the cervix so I'm sure the nurse will have as good a time as me! :sm19:


One advantage to my hysterectomy was no more PAP tests. My sister had cervical cancr so I'm glad it's gone.
Good luck


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> How is everyone today? Rough night and the couch is very uncomfortable to try to sleep on. High winds, heavy rain most of the night. I'm not near water so am blessed with no flooding. Another rough day ahead as the "tail" is working it's way through my area. The center is in Georgia now and hope Gwen is OK!!! From what I see looking out back the trees are standing. Jimmy will do full survey once light out. My stove is out but could be a breaker from power going on and off and generator kicking in. That was money well spent. I don't abuse and keep a/c much warmer than usual at night, a ceiling fan in great room and had TV on. Of course the fridge runs when it needs to. I do hope in NZ the aftershocks diminish and that damage wasn't too bad for anyone! Stay safe everyone! Hugs!


Good to hear from you, Joan, glad you had no flooding, hope the rest will be OK too. Hope you get some rest.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Our East Cape city of Gisborne and surrounding rural areas report cracks in a few houses, and some parts have road slips, but no deaths thank goodness.
> The hurricane bearing down on north west Florida sounds way more scary, just hope my friend Joan MsVette will be safe from harm. She suffered huge loss from hurricane Sandy in New York.


Glad to hear that there were no deaths from the earthquake. I haven't heard any news this morning about the hurricane in Florida. Must be awful to go through something like that. Hope Joan is okay.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Glad you weathered it safely. Yes, it is hitting Georgia now; fortunately we only have dreary rain.


I'm glad the hurricane is not too severe in your area.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Glad to hear that you've all weathered the storms from Mother Nature.

Swedenme - the sweater is beautiful.

Love the cross stitch and think I still have some kits upstairs that I should pull out and do - I like doing them, but don't find them as relaxing as knitting and crocheting.

We took DGS to a gym camp that does American Ninja Competition style obstacle course training. He loves that show and loves doing all the running and monkey bars, etc. He's quite good at it and it's a good outlet for him to get some physical exercise. I was quite impressed with the young men running the camp - while trying to be the tough guy drill instructors, they were also quite charming and sweet with the young kids and were also teaching them some life skills too such as how to respectfully challenge authority. 

Getting ready for a long weekend; the new grill should arrive tomorrow so I'll get some chicken to grill outdoors.

Daralene - love the dining room set. We use our dining room all the time and I'll bet you'll use yours quite often now too.

I love going to estate sales.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> How is everyone today? Rough night and the couch is very uncomfortable to try to sleep on. High winds, heavy rain most of the night. I'm not near water so am blessed with no flooding. Another rough day ahead as the "tail" is working it's way through my area. The center is in Georgia now and hope Gwen is OK!!! From what I see looking out back the trees are standing. Jimmy will do full survey once light out. My stove is out but could be a breaker from power going on and off and generator kicking in. That was money well spent. I don't abuse and keep a/c much warmer than usual at night, a ceiling fan in great room and had TV on. Of course the fridge runs when it needs to. I do hope in NZ the aftershocks diminish and that damage wasn't too bad for anyone! Stay safe everyone! Hugs!


So glad you got through the night okay. Hope it's just the breaker that has flipped and you can get your stove going.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> It was the easiest one I have ever had! Couldn't believe it when she said that it was done. :sm24:


Good for you. I absolutely dreaded having this done. I don't have to anymore but I sometimes worry about it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> When we were still on the farm, I remember taking lunch out to the field crews. Many sandwiches (ground meat with mayonnaise & pickle relish) plus some home made cookies and either lemonade or iced tea in this huge Thermos jug. Two of us would carry the jug. We'd sit out there and have a picnic and thought it was a fun thing to do.


The guys ate sandwiches at lunch time while I was at work so I always took a big meal for supper- DH isn't much for casseroles so not many of them although that was easier, usually a pot of potatoes, another of vegetables & whatever meat I could do & keep hot, jugs of coffee & tea, lots of work, I really don't miss it. I took lawn chairs along & we would sit in the shelter of the vehicles to be out of the wind.
The guy that rents some of our land has a cook that brings meals out, he recently bought an old school bus & installed table & benches so they can eat inside when it's cold & windy, he has 6,000 acres to combine so it's often getting pretty cold by the time they get done. In the past the cook has brought the meal into our kitchen & they come in to eat. I've known this guy & his brothers who work for him since we were kids so it's always nice to see them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oldest DD's birthday is Saturday the 3rd. Last night I crocheted 7 of 8 coasters I decided to make for her. DH will pick up a bag of jelly beans and a card. I also have a small gift card for her at a store she likes. Today will weave in the ends, finish the last coaster too of course. 

Oh, remember the kitchen floor DH re-did for me; painted? (Sydney had ripped up the vinyl). Well, I am happy with the color BUT since DH didn't poly it, it just grabs and hangs on to dirt. Not good. It is a massive chore to clean it. Anyway, I brought it up because DH and I were discussing the cleaning difficulty it has presented and he has agreed to put down stone tile. I am thrilled! It will be awhile yet because he wants to put aside the $$ for it but did an estimate on what it would be and will hopefully within the next couple of months be able to get it done. Yea!!! 

Off to check the daily digest. TTYL


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear Marilyn, you have spelled Fale perfectly! The full title is Faleupolu which I would never expect others to remember- and his Matai title is even longer. Life was so different for me in those days, centering (revolving more accurately) around his needs- but I was doing it willingly, and we had gone to the extent of renewing our vows (my contract was with God in the equation) so sad that Lupe chooses to believe I don't have God in my life, and no doubt has poisoned Fale's thinking about me. He was so angry when he last heard my voice early in 2015. At least I have never been served divorce papers as Elisa (the middle niece) had threatened. I think if they were going to, it would have happened by now. I found the Tea Party and Fireball Dave about the January following I think- what a path it has been since! I hope to meet up with 2CatsinNJ on 4th October this year- she is coming by on a cruise, us older Tea Party goers will recall her.
> I guess you are back fully into the swing of term-time?


I wonder if Fale was angry because he might have thought you had deserted him, not knowing what Lupe has done. Such a sad situation for you.

Won't it great to meet up with 2CatsinNJ! Only a month until she arrives. Will the ship be stopping for more than a few hours?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oldest DD's birthday is Saturday the 3rd. Last night I crocheted 7 of 8 coasters I decided to make for her. DH will pick up a bag of jelly beans and a card. I also have a small gift card for her at a store she likes. Today will weave in the ends, finish the last coaster too of course.
> 
> Oh, remember the kitchen floor DH re-did for me; painted? (Sydney had ripped up the vinyl). Well, I am happy with the color BUT since DH didn't poly it, it just grabs and hangs on to dirt. Not good. It is a massive chore to clean it. Anyway, I brought it up because DH and I were discussing the cleaning difficulty it has presented and he has agreed to put down stone tile. I am thrilled! It will be awhile yet because he wants to put aside the $$ for it but did an estimate on what it would be and will hopefully within the next couple of months be able to get it done. Yea!!!
> 
> Off to check the daily digest. TTYL


Happy Birthday to your DD. Are you having a family get-together?

I'm sure it will be a relief to get the stone tile down...so much easier to keep clean.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I wonder if Fale was angry because he might have thought you had deserted him, not knowing what Lupe has done. Such a sad situation for you.
> 
> Won't it great to meet up with 2CatsinNJ! Only a month until she arrives. Will the ship be stopping for more than a few hours?


Lupe will have presented it to him that way I am sure. He does not remember that he is in Australia, he thinks he is with them in Roscommon Road which in the old days was well within my walking range. So yes he probably does think I have deserted him. It is all so sad.

Penny will be here 8th October- we will buy her an $18 bus pass (for me it will mostly be free on my Gold Card) and plan to see as much as possible in the hours she has.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, thank you. I'll try and record short clip once I learn. Anyone interested there are great videos on how to play dulcimer and dulcimer songs on YouTube. 
Julie, you are so right. Mother Earth does not seem happy with us.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sugar, sorry about your friend's mom. Wonderful you can do a crochet workshop at the cancer center.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, thank you. I'll try and record short clip once I learn. Anyone interested there are great videos on how to play dulcimer and dulcimer songs on YouTube.
> Julie, you are so right. Mother Earth does not seem happy with us.


In my opinion it is quite Apocalyptic, and man has largely brought it on himself.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Oneapril, thank you. I'm anxious to try. Have been watching YouTube videos on how to play dulcimer. Two how to play books I ordered from Amazon should arrive today.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Definitely having a bad hair day today. Just got back from what I had hoped would be an appointment to get my hair looking half decent for my holiday. When I booked this appointment five weeks ago I found out my regular stylist would be on holiday. Not a problem, everyone deserves a holiday so booked with another stylist. Got a phone call at 9.00am today to say he was off sick. OK so who could cut my hair? Very sorry everyone is fully booked! What all day? What about tomorrow? All booked tomorrow! We could fit you in next week! But I'm leaving the country on Monday! Oh dear, sorry. Went in anyway to get the colour redone so I don't look like a badger! Phoned around some of their other shops (they have a chain in this area) and managed to find one nearby to fit me in early tomorrow morning for a cut. Couldn't someone have asked if I would like them to do that! Phew!!! Steam coming out of my ears!! The best part of this is that from the name given of the person who will see me tomorrow, I think he's one of the founders and Director of this chain of hair salons so I think a few words might be said! You never know I might even get a free haircut out of this!! OK rant over!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Noticed that I have reached my 5 year KP anniversary- I was in Scotland when I joined up.


Yay, Happy Anniversary Julie!!!!!!!!

Your knitting expertise certainly adds to KP and it is fun to learn of life in New Zealand and also Scotland.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

angelam said:


> Definitely having a bad hair day today. Just got back from what I had hoped would be an appointment to get my hair looking half decent for my holiday. When I booked this appointment five weeks ago I found out my regular stylist would be on holiday. Not a problem, everyone deserves a holiday so booked with another stylist. Got a phone call at 9.00am today to say he was off sick. OK so who could cut my hair? Very sorry everyone is fully booked! What all day? What about tomorrow? All booked tomorrow! We could fit you in next week! But I'm leaving the country on Monday! Oh dear, sorry. Went in anyway to get the colour redone so I don't look like a badger! Phoned around some of their other shops (they have a chain in this area) and managed to find one nearby to fit me in early tomorrow morning for a cut. Couldn't someone have asked if I would like them to do that! Phew!!! Steam coming out of my ears!! The best part of this is that from the name given of the person who will see me tomorrow, I think he's one of the founders and Director of this chain of hair salons so I think a few words might be said! You never know I might even get a free haircut out of this!! OK rant over!


How disappointing, especially when you are leaving. Hope you get the best hair cut ever and some satisfaction. Rant away....and have a wonderful trip.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Definitely having a bad hair day today. Just got back from what I had hoped would be an appointment to get my hair looking half decent for my holiday. When I booked this appointment five weeks ago I found out my regular stylist would be on holiday. Not a problem, everyone deserves a holiday so booked with another stylist. Got a phone call at 9.00am today to say he was off sick. OK so who could cut my hair? Very sorry everyone is fully booked! What all day? What about tomorrow? All booked tomorrow! We could fit you in next week! But I'm leaving the country on Monday! Oh dear, sorry. Went in anyway to get the colour redone so I don't look like a badger! Phoned around some of their other shops (they have a chain in this area) and managed to find one nearby to fit me in early tomorrow morning for a cut. Couldn't someone have asked if I would like them to do that! Phew!!! Steam coming out of my ears!! The best part of this is that from the name given of the person who will see me tomorrow, I think he's one of the founders and Director of this chain of hair salons so I think a few words might be said! You never know I might even get a free haircut out of this!! OK rant over!


Ranting is so understandable- hope they do give you some sort of recompense!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Julie Happy Anniversary! Hugs to you and know I'm not alone with that! Take good care!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yay, Happy Anniversary Julie!!!!!!!!
> 
> Your knitting expertise certainly adds to KP and it is fun to learn of life in New Zealand and also Scotland.


Thank you, Daralene! 
On all counts!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Julie Happy Anniversary! Hugs to you and know I'm not alone with that! Take good care!


Thank you so much Joan!

Are you clear of the storm now?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Definitely having a bad hair day today. Just got back from what I had hoped would be an appointment to get my hair looking half decent for my holiday. When I booked this appointment five weeks ago I found out my regular stylist would be on holiday. Not a problem, everyone deserves a holiday so booked with another stylist. Got a phone call at 9.00am today to say he was off sick. OK so who could cut my hair? Very sorry everyone is fully booked! What all day? What about tomorrow? All booked tomorrow! We could fit you in next week! But I'm leaving the country on Monday! Oh dear, sorry. Went in anyway to get the colour redone so I don't look like a badger! Phoned around some of their other shops (they have a chain in this area) and managed to find one nearby to fit me in early tomorrow morning for a cut. Couldn't someone have asked if I would like them to do that! Phew!!! Steam coming out of my ears!! The best part of this is that from the name given of the person who will see me tomorrow, I think he's one of the founders and Director of this chain of hair salons so I think a few words might be said! You never know I might even get a free haircut out of this!! OK rant over!


Sorry you are having such a hard time but hopefully will end up with a beautiful haircut & color.

When you started your "rant" I was expecting that you got a terrible cut, glad that's not the case.
When my youngest was about 2 or 3 I had booked him a haircut, when I got there the regular hairdesser was sick but the other said she would do it, I thought OK, shouldn't be able to make a mess on a little kid, he came out looking like someone had chewed it off. The next week it was in the news, she was arrested for possession & dealing cocaine, she was probably stoned when she cut his hair!
:sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, great that you can meet & show the sights to your old friend, KP is wonderful for making friendships 

Gwen, too bad the painted floor didn't work out but tile will be nice. I have Armstrong vinyl tile, it's looks like stone & is grouted like the stone too, I love it. We considered stone tile but with our winters unless we put heat under it we would freeze our feet off. The cost was much less as we would have had to put a stronger subfloor in & then add the heat.

Yesterday it was so hot , the high was 31C/86F, this morning its 7C/45F good grief. Its so dreary, I'm having trouble getting motivated to do anything. It's supposed to rain, I hope it passes us by so the combines can keep going.
I had some photos I wanted to post but can't find the cable to put them on my iPad .
I brought in a couple of cabbages that have cracked, my friend told me of a recipe for German coleslaw that keeps for weeks in the fridge & she says is tasty so I guess that will be this mornings project. I could chop& freeze it for soup but that will only take part of it as I don't make that much soup. DH would rather have canned soup :sm06:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Very cute!


Thank you April


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, great that you can meet & show the sights to your old friend, KP is wonderful for making friendships
> 
> Gwen, too bad the painted floor didn't work out but tile will be nice. I have Armstrong vinyl tile, it's looks like stone & is grouted like the stone too, I love it. We considered stone tile but with our winters unless we put heat under it we would freeze our feet off. The cost was much less as we would have had to put a stronger subfloor in & then add the heat.


 :sm24: Penny and I spoke for the first time this morning.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lupe will have presented it to him that way I am sure. He does not remember that he is in Australia, he thinks he is with them in Roscommon Road which in the old days was well within my walking range. So yes he probably does think I have deserted him. It is all so sad.
> 
> Penny will be here 8th October- we will buy her an $18 bus pass (for me it will mostly be free on my Gold Card) and plan to see as much as possible in the hours she has.


I'm sure she's looking forward to seeing you too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> Definitely having a bad hair day today. Just got back from what I had hoped would be an appointment to get my hair looking half decent for my holiday. When I booked this appointment five weeks ago I found out my regular stylist would be on holiday. Not a problem, everyone deserves a holiday so booked with another stylist. Got a phone call at 9.00am today to say he was off sick. OK so who could cut my hair? Very sorry everyone is fully booked! What all day? What about tomorrow? All booked tomorrow! We could fit you in next week! But I'm leaving the country on Monday! Oh dear, sorry. Went in anyway to get the colour redone so I don't look like a badger! Phoned around some of their other shops (they have a chain in this area) and managed to find one nearby to fit me in early tomorrow morning for a cut. Couldn't someone have asked if I would like them to do that! Phew!!! Steam coming out of my ears!! The best part of this is that from the name given of the person who will see me tomorrow, I think he's one of the founders and Director of this chain of hair salons so I think a few words might be said! You never know I might even get a free haircut out of this!! OK rant over!


That's disheartening when it happens. They should have made some arrangement for you. Sure hope the person tomorrow will give you a great haircut, and hopefully for free too. Have a great holiday though.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorry you are having such a hard time but hopefully will end up with a beautiful haircut & color.
> 
> When you started your "rant" I was expecting that you got a terrible cut, glad that's not the case.
> When my youngest was about 2 or 3 I had booked him a haircut, when I got there the regular hairdesser was sick but the other said she would do it, I thought OK, shouldn't be able to make a mess on a little kid, he came out looking like someone had chewed it off. The next week it was in the news, she was arrested for possession & dealing cocaine, she was probably stoned when she cut his hair!
> :sm06: :sm06:


Too funny but I'm sure you didn't think so at the time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm sure she's looking forward to seeing you too.


 :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorry you are having such a hard time but hopefully will end up with a beautiful haircut & color.
> 
> When you started your "rant" I was expecting that you got a terrible cut, glad that's not the case.
> When my youngest was about 2 or 3 I had booked him a haircut, when I got there the regular hairdesser was sick but the other said she would do it, I thought OK, shouldn't be able to make a mess on a little kid, he came out looking like someone had chewed it off. The next week it was in the news, she was arrested for possession & dealing cocaine, she was probably stoned when she cut his hair!
> :sm06: :sm06:


At least a bad haircut will grow out eventually. Glad she didn't do anything worse with a pair of scissors in her hand!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Heading for a quick (or maybe not so quick!) soak in the bath as I've just cut the front and back grass. It's usually DH's job, but he has hurt his back and as we're off to Spain on Sunday, I did it - the 'stripes' are not as straight as he normally has them, but it's cut! He came out to ask when tea would be (I hope he was being funny!) and got the job. It was only a matter of throwing stuff in the oven and even he can manage that....he did say, "I don't know what to do with the pork," and was told,"Read the packet!".....he managed. Sometimes it's just as well my 'cooking' is not cordon bleu! :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

mrsvette, glad there isn't too much damage at this point after some of the hurricanes that have devastated things before. I know it picks up strength over land so hoping it will die out and not do that. Batten down the hinges Gwen.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Happy 5th KP anniversary Julie! You certainly are much appreciated at Sam's tea table, and must have been at Dave's before that. You are so considerate to us all even when struggling with your own problems, for which we are very grateful. Many hugs.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Heading for a quick (or maybe not so quick!) soak in the bath as I've just cut the front and back grass. It's usually DH's job, but he has hurt his back and as we're off to Spain on Sunday, I did it - the 'stripes' are not as straight as he normally has them, but it's cut! He came out to ask when tea would be (I hope he was being funny!) and got the job. It was only a matter of throwing stuff in the oven and even he can manage that....he did say, "I don't know what to do with the pork," and was told,"Read the packet!".....he managed. Sometimes it's just as well my 'cooking' is not cordon bleu! :sm16: :sm09:


My reply as to what to do with the pork might not have been as polite as "Read the packet"!

Have a wonderful holiday and safe journey there and back.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Heading for a quick (or maybe not so quick!) soak in the bath as I've just cut the front and back grass. It's usually DH's job, but he has hurt his back and as we're off to Spain on Sunday, I did it - the 'stripes' are not as straight as he normally has them, but it's cut! He came out to ask when tea would be (I hope he was being funny!) and got the job. It was only a matter of throwing stuff in the oven and even he can manage that....he did say, "I don't know what to do with the pork," and was told,"Read the packet!".....he managed. Sometimes it's just as well my 'cooking' is not cordon bleu! :sm16: :sm09:


That is really funny Kate! Thanks for the giggle. Poor helpless DH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Glad to hear that you've all weathered the storms from Mother Nature.
> 
> Swedenme - the sweater is beautiful.
> 
> ...


Thank you Jeanette , hope you all have a great weekend


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No family get together; a couple of the grandkids have work. DH and I will take her out for breakfast on Sunday instead and give her her gifts then.



budasha said:


> Happy Birthday to your DD. Are you having a family get-together?
> 
> I'm sure it will be a relief to get the stone tile down...so much easier to keep clean.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Angelam just wanted to say I hope you have a wonderful trip. Also hope the hair appointment tomorrow ends up being the best cut/color ever!



angelam said:


> My reply as to what to do with the pork might not have been as polite as "Read the packet"!
> 
> Have a wonderful holiday and safe journey there and back.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Heading for a quick (or maybe not so quick!) soak in the bath as I've just cut the front and back grass. It's usually DH's job, but he has hurt his back and as we're off to Spain on Sunday, I did it - the 'stripes' are not as straight as he normally has them, but it's cut! He came out to ask when tea would be (I hope he was being funny!) and got the job. It was only a matter of throwing stuff in the oven and even he can manage that....he did say, "I don't know what to do with the pork," and was told,"Read the packet!".....he managed. Sometimes it's just as well my 'cooking' is not cordon bleu! :sm16: :sm09:


 Hope his back is better for the trip and good that you and he both survived the tea. Safe traveling.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, Happy Anniversary. So glad you joined.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, Happy Anniversary. So glad you joined.


Very kind of you to say so, Joy!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Glad to hear that you've all weathered the storms from Mother Nature.
> 
> Swedenme - the sweater is beautiful.
> 
> ...


Thanks Rookie...mainly use it for guests. The great thing is that now I can get dishes and things out of the pantry and into the hutch and credenza so I can actually have the pantry closet for food. Have fun with the new grill. Will you marinate the chicken or just do it as is? Either way is good.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thinking I had to wait till DH leaves to get on here and forgot I have an iPad now that I bought a new charger. Of course, as soon as I bought and opened the new one I found the old one. DS said he is the same way and thinks it is genetic. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok, so I have a curry vegetable stew on the stove for DH but other than that I haven't gotten a thing done and it is almost 3pm. How can that happen. Must get on the move. Talk to everyone later.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Angelam just wanted to say I hope you have a wonderful trip. Also hope the hair appointment tomorrow ends up being the best cut/color ever!


Thanks Gwen. Wish I was coming a bit further south, it would be so nice to meet you. Stay safe in that awful weather. I hope the hurricane has blown itself out to sea by now.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Heading for a quick (or maybe not so quick!) soak in the bath as I've just cut the front and back grass. It's usually DH's job, but he has hurt his back and as we're off to Spain on Sunday, I did it - the 'stripes' are not as straight as he normally has them, but it's cut! He came out to ask when tea would be (I hope he was being funny!) and got the job. It was only a matter of throwing stuff in the oven and even he can manage that....he did say, "I don't know what to do with the pork," and was told,"Read the packet!".....he managed. Sometimes it's just as well my 'cooking' is not cordon bleu! :sm16: :sm09:


Hope Bills back is better by Sunday & doesn't spoil the holiday


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> My reply as to what to do with the pork might not have been as polite as "Read the packet"!
> 
> Have a wonderful holiday and safe journey there and back.


???????? more like do you really want me to tell you????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Joan I thought of you when I saw this . If you are interested I'm hopefully sending a workable link so you can download it 
http://s3.amazonaws.com/media.leisurearts.com/FreePatternFriday/2016/FPF_09_02_2016/com.leisurearts.800634_epub.pdf
Yes it works


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Joan I thought of you when I saw this . If you are interested I'm hopefully sending a workable link so you can download it
> http://s3.amazonaws.com/media.leisurearts.com/FreePatternFriday/2016/FPF_09_02_2016/com.leisurearts.800634_epub.pdf
> Yes it works


Thank you so much for thinking of me! It's very cute and will save for future. Honestly I think I could open a shop! Thanks again!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

KateB said:


> Heading for a quick (or maybe not so quick!) soak in the bath as I've just cut the front and back grass. It's usually DH's job, but he has hurt his back and as we're off to Spain on Sunday, I did it - the 'stripes' are not as straight as he normally has them, but it's cut! He came out to ask when tea would be (I hope he was being funny!) and got the job. It was only a matter of throwing stuff in the oven and even he can manage that....he did say, "I don't know what to do with the pork," and was told,"Read the packet!".....he managed. Sometimes it's just as well my 'cooking' is not cordon bleu! :sm16: :sm09:


Hope DH feels better very soon! Safe travels and have fun!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Geez had some sun but very windy. Getting dark again so guess it's not over yet. Will have some soup, nice shower and crawl into bed early. It's raining! Might have to stay up again tonight-drat! Hope it blows over quickly! Everyone have a wonderful day/night!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning folks, good to see nobody has been hurt by the ferocious winds and rain.
Here is a photo of my spring flowers in the garden, daffodils and freesias.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning folks, good to see nobody has been hurt by the ferocious winds and rain.
> Here is a photo of my spring flowers in the garden, daffodils and freesias.


Thanks Fran! So pretty and definitely cheered me up! Will be in touch soon!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, are you getting my PM's? I know Sam had trouble and Sassafrass had trouble.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

This will be short - Wednesday I started bad - did not sleep at all - continued to get worse and i could barely breathe. i am in icu -probabby a few 
days. If you have any spares prayers left, send them up.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> This will be short - Wednesday I started bad - did not sleep at all - continued to get worse and i could barely breathe. i am in icu -probabby a few
> days. If you have any spares prayers left, send them up.


Sending up lots of prayers, Sam. Hope you get better quickly.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> This will be short - Wednesday I started bad - did not sleep at all - continued to get worse and i could barely breathe. i am in icu -probabby a few
> days. If you have any spares prayers left, send them up.


So sorry to hear this Sam I will definitely send prayers up for you and hoping you make a speedy recovery


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> This will be short - Wednesday I started bad - did not sleep at all - continued to get worse and i could barely breathe. i am in icu -probabby a few
> days. If you have any spares prayers left, send them up.


Oh Sam, I hope you feel a lot better very soon!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, are you getting my PM's? I know Sam had trouble and Sassafrass had trouble.


Yes I have dear! I can't reply at the moment, not till I get the new Party off the ground.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> This will be short - Wednesday I started bad - did not sleep at all - continued to get worse and i could barely breathe. i am in icu -probabby a few
> days. If you have any spares prayers left, send them up.


Sam, so sorry to hear this happened. Prayers on their way now along with speedy healing for you. Please get better soon!!!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Oh good for him, Mrsvette. It is so important to learn to be part of an independent community, because he will not always have parents. My daughter works with many folks who have to find housing at very short notice when a family member dies or is unable to help them anymore. It is very stressful for folks. Much better to ease in and have the family to assist in the transition.


mrsvette said:


> Jimmy's son is autistic and now bi- polar. Community is for young adults with special needs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have attempted to start the new party, but can't edit out the awful additions that got worse with each photo.

Please meet us here

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-421561-1.html


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Me, too Kaye! My sister and I started it to razz him and all the grands picked it up. I think my dad rather enjoyed it!


Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Well, it takes a little while of trying on the name to see if he likes it. Both my grandpa's were grandpa and my grandma's were grandma, we just differentiated with Grandma Baker or Grandpa Gibbs if we need to be specific in a conversation about them, but otherwise it worked out fine, even when we were all together, but that wasn't very often, and I guess you all will be both sets of grands together quite often so the different names makes sense.
> At sometime in my early teens or a bit earlier, I started calling my dad "POP", I think because it irritated him at first, then it just stuck. :sm12: lol


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Happy anniversary, Julie! Lucky for us, you joined!!♡


Lurker 2 said:


> Noticed that I have reached my 5 year KP anniversary- I was in Scotland when I joined up.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Glad the couch was the worst of the experience, Joan!


mrsvette said:


> How is everyone today? Rough night and the couch is very uncomfortable to try to sleep on. High winds, heavy rain most of the night. I'm not near water so am blessed with no flooding. Another rough day ahead as the "tail" is working it's way through my area. The center is in Georgia now and hope Gwen is OK!!! From what I see looking out back the trees are standing. Jimmy will do full survey once light out. My stove is out but could be a breaker from power going on and off and generator kicking in. That was money well spent. I don't abuse and keep a/c much warmer than usual at night, a ceiling fan in great room and had TV on. Of course the fridge runs when it needs to. I do hope in NZ the aftershocks diminish and that damage wasn't too bad for anyone! Stay safe everyone! Hugs!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Good to hear, Miss Gwen!


Gweniepooh said:


> Glad you weathered it safely. Yes, it is hitting Georgia now; fortunately we only have dreary rain.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Oh Sam, prayers of course! You are giving room service a whole new meaning while on vacation! Recover quickly!Hugs!


thewren said:


> This will be short - Wednesday I started bad - did not sleep at all - continued to get worse and i could barely breathe. i am in icu -probabby a few
> days. If you have any spares prayers left, send them up.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Sam definitely extra prayers for you! Hope you're better soon! Big hug!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> This will be short - Wednesday I started bad - did not sleep at all - continued to get worse and i could barely breathe. i am in icu -probabby a few
> days. If you have any spares prayers left, send them up.


So sorry to hear this Sam. Please get better very quickly, we need you back in the pink asap. Send tons of healing thoughts and hugs your way.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Joan I thought of you when I saw this . If you are interested I'm hopefully sending a workable link so you can download it
> http://s3.amazonaws.com/media.leisurearts.com/FreePatternFriday/2016/FPF_09_02_2016/com.leisurearts.800634_epub.pdf
> Yes it works


That's so pretty Sonja. Do you cross stitch too?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning folks, good to see nobody has been hurt by the ferocious winds and rain.
> Here is a photo of my spring flowers in the garden, daffodils and freesias.


So pretty


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> This will be short - Wednesday I started bad - did not sleep at all - continued to get worse and i could barely breathe. i am in icu -probabby a few
> days. If you have any spares prayers left, send them up.


Oh, no, Sam. That's no way to have a holiday. Hope you are on the mend soon, take care


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Oh good for him, Mrsvette. It is so important to learn to be part of an independent community, because he will not always have parents. My daughter works with many folks who have to find housing at very short notice when a family member dies or is unable to help them anymore. It is very stressful for folks. Much better to ease in and have the family to assist in the transition.


My BIL has a disabled brother my age who was brain damaged in a car accident when we were 17. When BILs dad died the family insisted that instead of living at home he had to go into a program for the disabled. He has done quite well there. The rest of the family said they weren't prepared to have him come live with them when the mom died so wanted things settled. Much better than having to do it when he was much older


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Warm wishes for a speedy recovery Sam


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

thewren said:


> This will be short - Wednesday I started bad - did not sleep at all - continued to get worse and i could barely breathe. i am in icu -probabby a few
> days. If you have any spares prayers left, send them up.


Fasting and prayers for you this weekend. I am hoping that they are able to improve your lung status quickly.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> This will be short - Wednesday I started bad - did not sleep at all - continued to get worse and i could barely breathe. i am in icu -probabby a few
> days. If you have any spares prayers left, send them up.


Sam, so sorry to hear you are in the spa. Wrapping you in warm healing hugs and prayers.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. I can't believe it goes pretty well with the dining room table. There are flaws in all of them but when you consider what one would have to pay for them new. Also, now I don't have to worry about that first scratch.


Hey, good quality second hand is better than first hand cheap, in my book. I'm buying my cousins loveseats from them after vacation, they want to get new and I need inexpensive, and they are in great shape.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Jimmy's son is autistic and now bi- polar. Community is for young adults with special needs.


Wonderful that he's been accepted, I hope it will be a good fit for him.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

budasha said:


> Good job on the diaper. Cute picture of Lila trying to get her toy. Be a dear and give it to her :sm02: Any news on the house for your DGD2?


Thank you. I haven't head specifically about the house but my DD1 said it was going to be a busy week.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 925pm and I am caught up. Went great meeting the Sensei from the Karate dojo that will be running the classes Gage has joined. 6 week program 2x a week. He is looking forward to it so I am happy for him. We went school shopping for shoes and an outfit. He is such a good kid. He said Mom I have my shoes from last year and they are still good. So I will use them. I will have to get him shoes for gym class but I can do that after school starts.
> 
> Cast on for another Bella baby jacket. Will post progress tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Fabulous news!!! He will really enjoy it, I know that Christopher did, I should get him a gift certificate for Christmas to get him back into it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I am only on page 63, but wanted to ask for prayers. DDIL's mom is back in the hospital with more cancer. She had surgery yesterday again. They found it in her blood and lungs this time. Cheryl is about my age. Her son gets married Sept 17. DDIL is taking the photos, & DS is making the cake. She looks good. Praying that whatever they did the surgery for gets that nasty stuff gone! We need her back on her feet for the wedding. 

Family reunion is tomorrow, so I probably won't be on much tomorrow. I have almost everything ready to go. What I could put in the car tonight is in. Will put the rest of it in in the morning. It is at DD's, so I don't have far to go. One or 2 more things plus the cold stuff to put in. It is supposed to be beautiful weather in the mid 70'sF and lots of sunshine. Pool will be open. I will take my suit, but don't know if I will get in. 

Tired tonight, so as soon as I make DH's lunch for work tomorrow, I am going to bed. Prayers and hugs to all.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just caught up here. 

Sam I am so sorry to hear that you have ended up in the spa. Prayers are definitely going up from here. 

Dear Lord please hear our prayers and take care of our dear friend Sam. Amen.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm not sure if I shared the tomatoe sauce recipe that I found last year that is so good. It says to freeze it when done but I put it in jars & processed it. I use it as meat sauce, for pizza, etc. I think it would be good as soup too. It's quick & easy to make.
> 
> http://www.theslowroasteditalian.com/search?q=Oven+roasted+tomato+sauce&x=0&y=0


Oh awesome! Thank you, saving that to try.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, I havent commented much but I have caught up. Feeling pretty sad about my friend's mum. She is only 76 and has had such bad luck with health for the last 4 years. They are all like family to me. My friend and I have been best friends since we were 4 years old.
> 
> Anyway, I am going to the hospital for a totally different reason tomorrow afternoon.... another friend has asked me to go with her to the cancer centre there for a crochet workshop! We are to learn how to read pattern and learn how to do chemo hats. Should be interesting and fun. I think there will be at least 20 people going.


I can understand your sadness.

I hope that you had fun at the class.


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

Special prayers for Sam that his breathing improves quickly!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The guys ate sandwiches at lunch time while I was at work so I always took a big meal for supper- DH isn't much for casseroles so not many of them although that was easier, usually a pot of potatoes, another of vegetables & whatever meat I could do & keep hot, jugs of coffee & tea, lots of work, I really don't miss it. I took lawn chairs along & we would sit in the shelter of the vehicles to be out of the wind.
> The guy that rents some of our land has a cook that brings meals out, he recently bought an old school bus & installed table & benches so they can eat inside when it's cold & windy, he has 6,000 acres to combine so it's often getting pretty cold by the time they get done. In the past the cook has brought the meal into our kitchen & they come in to eat. I've known this guy & his brothers who work for him since we were kids so it's always nice to see them.


Always interesting to hear about your life there Bonnie. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> Definitely having a bad hair day today. Just got back from what I had hoped would be an appointment to get my hair looking half decent for my holiday. When I booked this appointment five weeks ago I found out my regular stylist would be on holiday. Not a problem, everyone deserves a holiday so booked with another stylist. Got a phone call at 9.00am today to say he was off sick. OK so who could cut my hair? Very sorry everyone is fully booked! What all day? What about tomorrow? All booked tomorrow! We could fit you in next week! But I'm leaving the country on Monday! Oh dear, sorry. Went in anyway to get the colour redone so I don't look like a badger! Phoned around some of their other shops (they have a chain in this area) and managed to find one nearby to fit me in early tomorrow morning for a cut. Couldn't someone have asked if I would like them to do that! Phew!!! Steam coming out of my ears!! The best part of this is that from the name given of the person who will see me tomorrow, I think he's one of the founders and Director of this chain of hair salons so I think a few words might be said! You never know I might even get a free haircut out of this!! OK rant over!


Good grief! I hope you DO get a free cut out of it. Good luck and have a wonderful trip.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorry you are having such a hard time but hopefully will end up with a beautiful haircut & color.
> 
> When you started your "rant" I was expecting that you got a terrible cut, glad that's not the case.
> When my youngest was about 2 or 3 I had booked him a haircut, when I got there the regular hairdesser was sick but the other said she would do it, I thought OK, shouldn't be able to make a mess on a little kid, he came out looking like someone had chewed it off. The next week it was in the news, she was arrested for possession & dealing cocaine, she was probably stoned when she cut his hair!
> :sm06: :sm06:


 :sm06: :sm06: Oh my!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, great that you can meet & show the sights to your old friend, KP is wonderful for making friendships
> 
> Gwen, too bad the painted floor didn't work out but tile will be nice. I have Armstrong vinyl tile, it's looks like stone & is grouted like the stone too, I love it. We considered stone tile but with our winters unless we put heat under it we would freeze our feet off. The cost was much less as we would have had to put a stronger subfloor in & then add the heat.
> 
> ...


Gosh those temperatures are a long way from each other! :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Good morning folks, good to see nobody has been hurt by the ferocious winds and rain.
> Here is a photo of my spring flowers in the garden, daffodils and freesias.


Very pretty! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> This will be short - Wednesday I started bad - did not sleep at all - continued to get worse and i could barely breathe. i am in icu -probabby a few
> days. If you have any spares prayers left, send them up.


Oh Sam, sorry to hear this. I hope you recover very very soon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oldest DD's birthday is Saturday the 3rd. Last night I crocheted 7 of 8 coasters I decided to make for her. DH will pick up a bag of jelly beans and a card. I also have a small gift card for her at a store she likes. Today will weave in the ends, finish the last coaster too of course.
> 
> Oh, remember the kitchen floor DH re-did for me; painted? (Sydney had ripped up the vinyl). Well, I am happy with the color BUT since DH didn't poly it, it just grabs and hangs on to dirt. Not good. It is a massive chore to clean it. Anyway, I brought it up because DH and I were discussing the cleaning difficulty it has presented and he has agreed to put down stone tile. I am thrilled! It will be awhile yet because he wants to put aside the $$ for it but did an estimate on what it would be and will hopefully within the next couple of months be able to get it done. Yea!!!
> 
> Off to check the daily digest. TTYL


Happy Birthday to DD. My youngest brothers birthday as well. His is almost finished. He is very happy as his football team won their final. And I'm not as mine lost which means the footy season is over for them. 
As I told David the team I wanted to win lost and the team i wanted to lose won.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Heading for a quick (or maybe not so quick!) soak in the bath as I've just cut the front and back grass. It's usually DH's job, but he has hurt his back and as we're off to Spain on Sunday, I did it - the 'stripes' are not as straight as he normally has them, but it's cut! He came out to ask when tea would be (I hope he was being funny!) and got the job. It was only a matter of throwing stuff in the oven and even he can manage that....he did say, "I don't know what to do with the pork," and was told,"Read the packet!".....he managed. Sometimes it's just as well my 'cooking' is not cordon bleu! :sm16: :sm09:


A reversal of roles never does any harm. Well on second thoughts if tried to do the things on the house David is it might do harm! But he did go and wash the clothes as he decided they needed doing and I was too tired.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> This will be short - Wednesday I started bad - did not sleep at all - continued to get worse and i could barely breathe. i am in icu -probabby a few
> days. If you have any spares prayers left, send them up.


Oh dear. Hope you are soon feeling better. Heidi will be saying told you not to go. I for one have spare prayers.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning folks, good to see nobody has been hurt by the ferocious winds and rain.
> Here is a photo of my spring flowers in the garden, daffodils and freesias.


Beautiful!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> This will be short - Wednesday I started bad - did not sleep at all - continued to get worse and i could barely breathe. i am in icu -probabby a few
> days. If you have any spares prayers left, send them up.


Prayers heading your way, Sam. So sorry that you have to be in ICU but you know they will take care of you. Hope it's only for a short while and you're back feeling better.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am only on page 63, but wanted to ask for prayers. DDIL's mom is back in the hospital with more cancer. She had surgery yesterday again. They found it in her blood and lungs this time. Cheryl is about my age. Her son gets married Sept 17. DDIL is taking the photos, & DS is making the cake. She looks good. Praying that whatever they did the surgery for gets that nasty stuff gone! We need her back on her feet for the wedding.
> 
> Family reunion is tomorrow, so I probably won't be on much tomorrow. I have almost everything ready to go. What I could put in the car tonight is in. Will put the rest of it in in the morning. It is at DD's, so I don't have far to go. One or 2 more things plus the cold stuff to put in. It is supposed to be beautiful weather in the mid 70'sF and lots of sunshine. Pool will be open. I will take my suit, but don't know if I will get in.
> 
> Tired tonight, so as soon as I make DH's lunch for work tomorrow, I am going to bed. Prayers and hugs to all.


Sorry that your DDMIL is back in hospital. Hope that the surgery worked and that she'll be on her feet for the wedding. Have a great time at the reunion today.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Beautiful work Matthew.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

budasha said:


> Prayers heading your way, Sam. So sorry that you have to be in ICU but you know they will take care of you. Hope it's only for a short while and you're back feeling better.[/quote
> You are in my prayers too Sam.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> it is no different than my sitting there knitting on my baby blanket. i need to watch a utube to see how it is done.
> 
> and not - i have not died and gone to heaven - just haven't been on for a few days.
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Ahh, didn't think about the fact that my Viking knit tools are hand made in copper tubing, ect, and hers were probably purchased and not metal, so the only metal she had was the wire!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> My best friend's mum is now receiving pallative care.... I spent a couple of hours with them at the hospital today. She was pretty unsettled, I hope they get her comfortable and calm and that this doesnt linger too long. :sm03:


Sending prayers


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We have just had a 7.1 quake on the East Coast. and are under Tsunami alert, Fan and I are well inland. In Gisborne people are being advised to get to higher ground.


Hope to read farther and see that you are both safe.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am only on page 52. So far behind here as I have been busy. Last night I made dinner for my friend who had a baby 3 months ago. He has had to do breathing treatments this week so I decided to give her a break and make dinner for her. I spent some time visiting with her and little Noah as well. I helped her through the treatment since I had to give them to my oldest son for 3 years and almost every day during that span of time. I am hoping that he starts feeling better soon.
> 
> Bella's mom asked if I could make a pair of socks for Bella that look like this picture. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to make them? I am not sure if the yarn was a self patterning yarn or if all of this would need to be charted out. I haven't made many socks and I am at a loss on this project.
> Find them here (aff)... http://rstyle.me/n/bx3yq6b6dpf


Looking at the photo, I would say it's a charted or written pattern specifically for those socks. Out of my league.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

damn laptop - my first message is floating out in cyber space somewhere. out of hospital monday - finally made the decision to not leave today but try for friday which i think will work just fine. it will b good to be home. i am good though - will just take some time to get it all back together. i need to visit kate's spa for a week or so. lol

thanks to all of you - the prayers were muchly appreciated. love and hugs to you all - sam


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> damn laptop - my first message is floating out in cyber space somewhere. out of hospital monday - finally made the decision to not leave today but try for friday which i think will work just fine. it will b good to be home. i am good though - will just take some time to get it all back together. i need to visit kate's spa for a week or so. lol
> 
> thanks to all of you - the prayers were muchly appreciated. love and hugs to you all - sam


It is so good to hear from you. Rest up for your flight home.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> damn laptop - my first message is floating out in cyber space somewhere. out of hospital monday - finally made the decision to not leave today but try for friday which i think will work just fine. it will b good to be home. i am good though - will just take some time to get it all back together. i need to visit kate's spa for a week or so. lol
> 
> thanks to all of you - the prayers were muchly appreciated. love and hugs to you all - sam


It's so good to hear from you! Rest up, and please wear a mask on the plane! Recirculated air is not good for you. Too many germs.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sam we are so happy to hear from you. We all love you so you know we all worried. ❤


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Great to hear you are out- and home soon. Take your time to recuperate once you get home- it has been an exhausting time.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sam, so glad to hear you're on the mend. Please take care of yourself. We've missed you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sam. really glad to hear you're out of hospital. We missed you. Take care on the trip home...be safe.


----------

